# Knitting Tea Party, Friday 28th October, 2016



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Knitting Tea Party, Friday 28th October, 2016*

Me again, deputising for Sam - no frills this week, just a quick start to a new week.

Summary of 21st October, 2016 by Darowil

*Bella's* 10 year old brother Cole has just been diagnosed with an auto immune condition and is on chemo for severe psoriasis. 4 of the 5 children now have on going medical issues and their mother is currently not well either.

*Railyn's* move has not gone smoothly unfortunately - they are still between both places. But she does like the new place and thinks they will be very happy there once settled.

*The wren's* DD Heidi looks after a 94 year old - and she had a stroke this week -and looks unlikely to be able to return home.

*Doogie* has returned after a very long absence while he studied photography. Has been asked by Paradise Fibers to design a blanket for them - looking forward to seeing what he comes up with for them.

*Marlark* was also feeling well enough to pop in and say hello. Her health is continuing to decline and she can rarely manage to spend time on the computer or to knit.

*Machristie* had cataract surgery Monday - that evening her vision already seemed improved.

*Swedenme's* sister in Sweden is quite poorly - but Sonja can't get over there because of DH's health issues.

*Budasha* saw her ophthalmologist who is very pleased with her progress. Another review in 1 month.

*Bonnie's* DH has a Hiatus Hernia - so small meals and continue with current medications.

PHOTOS
2 - *Gwen* - Quiche
5 - *Fan* - Clivia
13 - *Swedenme* - Baby outfit
19 - *Pacer* - Matthew's ceramic work
25 - *Kate* - My oft-quoted gran!
29 - *Cashmeregma* - Daralene & her sisters
31 - *Gagesmom* - Tree in fall colours / Gage
32 - *Cahmeregma* - New mittens begun
33 - *BubbaLove* - Baby blanket pattern enquiry
34 - *Oneapril* - Russian grafting (link)/Scarf
34 - *Gwen* - Mermaid tail
46 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Pacer
50 - *Darowil* - 2 ply soysilk handpainted yarn/2ply merino
50 - *Kate * - Congratulations card for Doogie
50 - *Swedenme* - Shrunken Mishka!
54 - *Cashmeregma* - View of clouds from kitchen window
55 - *Gagesmom* - Cast on for scrubby
56 - *Kehinkle* - Group hug
56 - *Sorlenna* - Socks
56 - *Gagesmom* - Scrubby
63 - *Gagesmom* - Hallowe'en decorations
72 - *Bonnie* - Table runner / Labrador cross stitch
75 - *Swedenme* - Hair clips for yarn ends
80 - *Gwen * - Mermaid tail
82 - *Gagesmom* - Skull mask

RECIPES
62 - *Machriste* - Boursin cheese

CRAFTS
10 - *Bonnie* - Connecting Threads (link)
16 - *Swedenme* - New patterns on Ravelry (link)
35 - *Sorlenna* - Baby blanket (link) - For BubbaLove
37 - *Swedenme* - Squiggly Wiggly crochet technique (link)
40 - *Oneapril* - Endless Loop Scarf by Kelly Petkun 
46 - *Cashmeregma* - Knit companion (link)
47 - *Sam* - Mermaid tail throw (link)

OTHERS
2 - *Darowil* - Apple iMessage hack (link)
21 - *Pacer* - Jamberry products (link)
33 - *Flyty1n* - Cephalexin (link)
45 - *Pacer* - Jamberry products (link)
45 - *Sam* - Mustard plasters (link)
52 - *Lurker* - Funnies
53 - *Lurker* - Funny or true?
55 - *Bonnie* - Days for Girls kits (link)
77 - *Sam* - The sound of silence (link)


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

What is this?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is the Knitting Tea Party Judy M and welcome to it. It is a wonderful group of folks that knit, crochet, share life and have become wonderful friends. Sam, our host, usually starts us off every Friday and we chat all week long. Lately he hasn't been well so a few of our members help him out occasionally.


Judy M said:


> What is this?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also should say that the only guidelines is that you not discuss religion or politics or anything that would/could become derisive. We share recipes, ask each other knitting/crochet questions, talk about our families, etc. For the past 4 years we've even had a get together in Ohio that some of us have attended and been able to meet in person.


Judy M said:


> What is this?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful colors Kate Our weather is so messed up we have yet to see much of any color. The entire coming week will be in the low 80s.

EDIT: Huge thanks to Kate for starting us off again so Sam can continue to recover!



Swedenme said:


> Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Judy M said:


> What is this?


The summary refers to last week's Tea Party, which, as Gwen has said, is a group of like-minded people who "meet up" here every week to chat the week away. You are more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Judy M have you got anything on the needles or hook? I'm working on Christmas gifts; just finished up 3 mermaid tails (knitted).


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for starting Kate. Lots has happened to so many and prayers and hugs for all. Had closing earlier but didn't get the check(s). I had to sign papers before new owners arrived and they had to do their part. Papers processed through a credit union and then they issue the check. My realtor is dropping off the check(s) and closing papers (those are needed to get money back from insurance company). Realtor also gave me a bottle of wine and assorted goodies from Godiva. Going to share a lot with Melissa and Jimmy. I did treat Jimmy and myself to a nice lunch and got take out for Melissa. It's been a long day and back is bothering me. Can't wait until I can get comfy and maybe weave ends in on afghan. Do hope everyone is having/had a good day/night. Big hugs to all!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Just happened into the new KTP. Am on my way out the door to bookclub. Am bringing dinner to another member's home. I can host at the House when the girls are on break, but I don't when they are around. Spent the afternoon preparing an Indian dinner. Smells good in our kitchen. Chef had been out sick for two days, so we had catered meals. I think they will be glad when she is back. Ordering the catered food is a bit tricky with all the special diets. It's a gorgeous fall day in Minneapolis--temps in the 60s. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


Very pretty! Thanks for sharing. One thing I don't see much of here in Florida. It made it to 83 with sunshine. Still in flip flops and short sleeve top. No complaints!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on getting the closing done. Know you will be happy once you get the check too. Hope your back eases up. I'm suppose to be starting the shark blanket but I'm here instead...wanted to check in.


mrsvette said:


> Thanks for starting Kate. Lots has happened to so many and prayers and hugs for all. Had closing earlier but didn't get the check(s). I had to sign papers before new owners arrived and they had to do their part. Papers processed through a credit union and then they issue the check. My realtor is dropping off the check(s) and closing papers (those are needed to get money back from insurance company). Realtor also gave me a bottle of wine and assorted goodies from Godiva. Going to share a lot with Melissa and Jimmy. I did treat Jimmy and myself to a nice lunch and got take out for Melissa. It's been a long day and back is bothering me. Can't wait until I can get comfy and maybe weave ends in on afghan. Do hope everyone is having/had a good day/night. Big hugs to all!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congrats on getting the closing done. Know you will be happy once you get the check too. Hope your back eases up. I'm suppose to be starting the shark blanket but I'm here instead...wanted to check in.


Can't wait to see the shark one as I've never seen it before! You're knitting right?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks again for stepping in, Kate. I don't mind your being early. 

Sam, I hope you're getting stronger. I have matzo ball soup for dinner (I add vegetables to mine so it's not as authentic as you might get in a diner) and have cinnamon rolls in the oven - one batch as sticky buns and one as cream cheese frosted ones. DD and DGS are coming for dinner and then making his Halloween costume - he's going as one of the Poke'mon. It's mostly going to be glued and taped so shouldn't take us very long. 

There's discussion now that DGS be moved up to a 3rd 4th grade split class as he's beyond the 2nd grade curriculum. Academic and maturity and size (he's nearly 5' already) he'll be okay to be with the 3rd graders -- but 4th too, I'm not sure. So, I'm asking the teachers out there about the pros and cons of doing this. It's the first time it's ever been done at his school. Our neighbor and son's best friend was advanced one grade to a 4th - 5th grade split and we're still in touch with him and he says it was a very positive experience and recommends it. He knows our DGS and says he's more than ready for it.

I've been doing some cleaning - had to play catch up for what got neglected while I was getting all the materials ready for Benefits Annual Enrollment. Things are pretty calm with just a few tasks needed each day. I'm hoping the next project will be less hectic and should be as it can't possibly have the same insane tight time frames.

I'm hoping to hear from Dawn soon - I'm quite worried that we haven't heard any updates.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I am. This link takes you to the pattern I'm using. It's not my favorite but there are so few ones knitted available and this one uses the Bernat Baby Blanket yarn should be a quick knit. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-attack-blanket


mrsvette said:


> Can't wait to see the shark one as I've never seen it before! You're knitting right?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please let us know if you hear from Dawn, Jeanette. Oh you mentioned last in the last KTP about checking for any services/benefits the state may afford seniors. I'm such a dummy about such things. Can you give me guidance as to what type of city department I could/should be checking with. Perhaps the council on aging in our city?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Judy M have you got anything on the needles or hook? I'm working on Christmas gifts; just finished up 3 mermaid tails (knitted).


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I am. This link takes you to the pattern I'm using. It's not my favorite but there are so few ones knitted available and this one uses the Bernat Baby Blanket yarn should be a quick knit. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-attack-blanket


Oh that looks interesting! Do you have the yarn already? Wonder if Melissa would like a mermaid one as she loves an afghan over her when she watches TV. Oh happy day the realtor stopped by so tomorrow will be an even better day! Hugs!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Congrats again!

Yes, I've already got the yarn....dark gray, white, little bit of red in #4 wt. I'm just procrastinating....should be procraftinating...LOL!


mrsvette said:


> Oh that looks interesting! Do you have the yarn already? Wonder if Melissa would like a mermaid one as she loves an afghan over her when she watches TV. Oh happy day the realtor stopped by so tomorrow will be an even better day! Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sam do hope your tummy has calmed down and getting some strength back. You know we are all praying for you to get better! Do hope it's not too chilly by you but then again knitting an afghan will keep you nice and warm too! Just pace yourself! Healing prayers and hugs to you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks again for stepping in, Kate. I don't mind your being early.
> 
> Sam, I hope you're getting stronger. I have matzo ball soup for dinner (I add vegetables to mine so it's not as authentic as you might get in a diner) and have cinnamon rolls in the oven - one batch as sticky buns and one as cream cheese frosted ones. DD and DGS are coming for dinner and then making his Halloween costume - he's going as one of the Poke'mon. It's mostly going to be glued and taped so shouldn't take us very long.
> 
> ...


I would say the only downside to moving your DGS up a grade would be if he was not mature enough to cope with older kids, but if as you say he is mature enough then that isn't a problem. I would think that staying at his present grade and becoming bored would be a bigger problem.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey everyone????

Kate thank you for another great start☺

JudyM. ...Welcome to the ktp and I hope you continue to check in follow along. It's a great time, with good friends. 

I was wondering today if anyone had heard from Dawn. Hoping all is well.???? 

Made another scrubby for my friend this afternoon and will give it to her tomorrow. Her girls cane over this afternoon to let mom rest and check out our Halloween decorations. 
They brought down the movie Halloween town so I think Gage and I will watch that tonight. I sent them home with Charlie Brown the great pumpkin ????????????????

Joan congrats on the closing????

Sonja pretty colors ????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Joan* if you think Melissa would like the mermaid blanket go for it. Both of the patterns I used were fast knits and free. Re: the shark one; I just found another pattern (paid) and got it because I think I like it better. Decisions, decisions, decisions. I'm off to start I guess. Will TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly! My oldest skipped 5th grade. Did very well both socially and academically.


KateB said:


> I would say the only downside to moving your DGS up a grade would be if he was not mature enough to cope with older kids, but if as you say he is mature enough then that isn't a problem. I would think that staying at his present grade and becoming bored would be a bigger problem.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody I love the movie Halloween Town. Good family movie IMHO.

Mel, when you make the scrubby do you mix in the scrubby yarn with another yarn? (Geez, I did say I was getting off of here didn't I....)


gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone????
> 
> Kate thank you for another great start☺
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Joan* if you think Melissa would like the mermaid blanket go for it. Both of the patterns I used were fast knits and free. Re: the shark one; I just found another pattern (paid) and got it because I think I like it better. Decisions, decisions, decisions. I'm off to start I guess. Will TTYL.


Thanks Gwen. Will pass it by Melissa. I had knitted her a sort of feather and fan one over 2 years ago as a thank you for all she did for DH and myself. Have to see what condition that one is in as her huskies love to sleep with her when she's cuddled up. Which one will you start? Free or paid for?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please let us know if you hear from Dawn, Jeanette. Oh you mentioned last in the last KTP about checking for any services/benefits the state may afford seniors. I'm such a dummy about such things. Can you give me guidance as to what type of city department I could/should be checking with. Perhaps the council on aging in our city?


I found the following on Georgia's State Site: This looks like a good place to start. They can direct you to any local agencies (we have Township Offices, city offices and religious groups who do it locally):

How do I get help in my home or neighborhood?

Call the Aging and Disability Resource Connection (ADRC) at 866-552-4464, Option 2, to speak with a specialist about available resources in your community. Many services are free, and some may require payment. ADRC specialists can help you identify programs that make help affordable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I would say the only downside to moving your DGS up a grade would be if he was not mature enough to cope with older kids, but if as you say he is mature enough then that isn't a problem. I would think that staying at his present grade and becoming bored would be a bigger problem.


That's what we've been thinking; he's already going to math camp and obstacle course camp with older kids.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Melody love the Halloween decorations and glad that the 3 of you are spending more time together. Is Gage anxious for Halloween? At my other house had lots of treaters and was generous. The following day as they were walking home from school bus most kids thanked me again. Here at new home not many children as it's a smaller community. Have some goodies to give should the bell ring. Glad you knitted another scrubby and even happier that you're sleeping better. Do hope you're eating too! Please take care of yourself!!! Hugs!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, thanks for starting us off & letting Sam continue to rest & get better.

Gwen, that shark blanket is cute, maybe I should be doing one for GS, I need more stress in my life before Christmas????

Kaye, looking forward to seeing what you make from your newfound stash.

Hi, JoanM, hope you will join in the chatter.

Sonja, nice picture I love the fall colours, just wish ours would last more than a few days but we always seem to get a wind soon as they get pretty, then they are gone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for starting off another week Kate. We're all so grateful to you for all the help you're giving Sam. 
Met up with DD and DGD for lunch today. We thought we'd have a girls day out since DGS and his Dad are off on a boys road trip in North East US looking at US Universities. DGS is seriously considering going over the pond for Uni. His Mother hopes he won't like any of them! DGD is fed up as she's been off school all this week for halfterm and had a miserable cold and all she's down is droop around at home. Now it's clearing up just in time to go back to school! 
Sending healing thoughts to all who need them. Enjoy your weekend everyone and Happy Halloween to all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just popping in to say thanks for the new tea party. Have been in bed most of the past two days due to dizziness. A bit better this evening but heading back now. Take care all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm thinking the paid one as the other didn't say what the finished length is and the paid one has 3 sizes.

*Question* for you or anyone....Just having a blank moment here...when checking the size of your cable when using circular....interchangeable needles....is the cable measured from the cable only or from the tip of the needle once the tip is put on. My storage of cables has become disorganized and I'm not sure which cable what length. *Edit* found the answer...did a google....


mrsvette said:


> Thanks Gwen. Will pass it by Melissa. I had knitted her a sort of feather and fan one over 2 years ago as a thank you for all she did for DH and myself. Have to see what condition that one is in as her huskies love to sleep with her when she's cuddled up. Which one will you start? Free or paid for?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are a jewel Jeanette! I will do this next week. I'm all for getting financial help if due it. Don't know if we'd qualify at all but then you never know. My disability and retirement checks are good but I worry about DH if something were to happen to me. And I feel that I worked long and hard for what retirement benefits I am allowed to get and will use what I can. Thank YOU!


RookieRetiree said:


> I found the following on Georgia's State Site: This looks like a good place to start. They can direct you to any local agencies (we have Township Offices, city offices and religious groups who do it locally):
> 
> How do I get help in my home or neighborhood?
> 
> Call the Aging and Disability Resource Connection (ADRC) at 866-552-4464, Option 2, to speak with a specialist about available resources in your community. Many services are free, and some may require payment. ADRC specialists can help you identify programs that make help affordable.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi, just dropping in and I find sharks an mermaids! I hope the sharks don't have the mermaids for lunch!! :sm06: 

Found a shawl in 2 color brioche, don't have much knowledge on brioche but I'm determined to have that shawl, it's called Fire in the Sky and it's on Ravelry. Just have to figure out what yarn I am going to use.

I hope the lady that asked about my hairless dogs found the answer I gave, I couldn't scroll through all the posts to see...

Ok gone again.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say thanks for the new tea party. Have been in bed most of the past two days due to dizziness. A bit better this evening but heading back now. Take care all.


Hope the dizziness clears up very soon Martina. That's miserable, bed is the best place to stay but that can get boring after two days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is your DGS interested in career wise? If they are interested in checking out southeastern USA the University of Georgia, Emory, and others are in my area and they would be welcome here.


angelam said:


> Thanks for starting off another week Kate. We're all so grateful to you for all the help you're giving Sam.
> Met up with DD and DGD for lunch today. We thought we'd have a girls day out since DGS and his Dad are off on a boys road trip in North East US looking at US Universities. DGS is seriously considering going over the pond for Uni. His Mother hopes he won't like any of them! DGD is fed up as she's been off school all this week for halfterm and had a miserable cold and all she's down is droop around at home. Now it's clearing up just in time to go back to school!
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them. Enjoy your weekend everyone and Happy Halloween to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Krestiekrew just looked at the shawl pattern (there were 2 with that name) and both beautiful. I've been curious about brioche knitting too but not going to attempt before the holidays.


krestiekrew said:


> Hi, just dropping in and I find sharks an mermaids! I hope the sharks don't have the mermaids for lunch!! :sm06:
> 
> Found a shawl in 2 color brioche, don't have much knowledge on brioche but I'm determined to have that shawl, it's called Fire in the Sky and it's on Ravelry. Just have to figure out what yarn I am going to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I am. This link takes you to the pattern I'm using. It's not my favorite but there are so few ones knitted available and this one uses the Bernat Baby Blanket yarn should be a quick knit. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-attack-blanket


Gwen These are the fishy hats I made for the children in our adopted family. Their parents bought a boat for fishing so I made them for the kids for Christmas a couple of years ago. They love wearing them too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are a jewel Jeanette! I will do this next week. I'm all for getting financial help if due it. Don't know if we'd qualify at all but then you never know. My disability and retirement checks are good but I worry about DH if something were to happen to me. And I feel that I worked long and hard for what retirement benefits I am allowed to get and will use what I can. Thank YOU!


Absolutely.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is your DGS interested in career wise? If they are interested in checking out southeastern USA the University of Georgia, Emory, and others are in my area and they would be welcome here.


Engineering. I think MIT was the favourite but not sure after this trip. We will see. He's also checking out some English Unis.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely colors sonja - none that bright in our neck of the woods. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - thanks so much for starting this week's ktp. i really appreciate it as do the rest of us. --- sam



KateB said:


> *Knitting Tea Party, Friday 28th October, 2016*
> 
> Me again, deputising for Sam - no frills this week, just a quick start to a new week.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Oh that looks interesting! Do you have the yarn already? Wonder if Melissa would like a mermaid one as she loves an afghan over her when she watches TV. Oh happy day the realtor stopped by so tomorrow will be an even better day! Hugs!


I think she will love it. My 39 year old niece loves hers and now her 37 years old sister wants one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news mrsvette - one more job gets the check mark. hope your back feels better tomorrow. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Thanks for starting Kate. Lots has happened to so many and prayers and hugs for all. Had closing earlier but didn't get the check(s). I had to sign papers before new owners arrived and they had to do their part. Papers processed through a credit union and then they issue the check. My realtor is dropping off the check(s) and closing papers (those are needed to get money back from insurance company). Realtor also gave me a bottle of wine and assorted goodies from Godiva. Going to share a lot with Melissa and Jimmy. I did treat Jimmy and myself to a nice lunch and got take out for Melissa. It's been a long day and back is bothering me. Can't wait until I can get comfy and maybe weave ends in on afghan. Do hope everyone is having/had a good day/night. Big hugs to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound good martina - a doctor's appointment is necessary if you don't feel better soon. --- sam



martina said:


> Just popping in to say thanks for the new tea party. Have been in bed most of the past two days due to dizziness. A bit better this evening but heading back now. Take care all.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Krestiekrew just looked at the shawl pattern (there were 2 with that name) and both beautiful. I've been curious about brioche knitting too but not going to attempt before the holidays.


It's the one with turquoise and orange, sorry forgot there was 2 by same name, but I think only one is 2 color brioche.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you again krestiekrew - am anxious to see your shawl. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Hi, just dropping in and I find sharks an mermaids! I hope the sharks don't have the mermaids for lunch!! :sm06:
> 
> Found a shawl in 2 color brioche, don't have much knowledge on brioche but I'm determined to have that shawl, it's called Fire in the Sky and it's on Ravelry. Just have to figure out what yarn I am going to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's only 6.40 p.m. here and I thought I might get on page 1. Not. I see we're already up to page 4. Back to reading page 1.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the knitting tea party - and i would like to welcome you and invite you to join us as often as you can when online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so - don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

as has been mentioned politics and religion are rarely if at all discussed. we try to keep contraversities at a minumim. if you keep in mind that you are at a afternoon tea party and the conversation is all "tea party" talk you will understand what goes on here. we love having new people join us - makes the conversation much more interesting with lots of people joining in. --- sam



Judy M said:


> What is this?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Judy M said:


> What is this?


Hi Judy, if you haven't been here before, we're a group of very sociable knitters/crocheters who share our life problems along with our crafting. Welcome and hope you will stay with us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


Very nice, Sonja. A lot of our trees are still green, which isn't good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thanks for starting Kate. Lots has happened to so many and prayers and hugs for all. Had closing earlier but didn't get the check(s). I had to sign papers before new owners arrived and they had to do their part. Papers processed through a credit union and then they issue the check. My realtor is dropping off the check(s) and closing papers (those are needed to get money back from insurance company). Realtor also gave me a bottle of wine and assorted goodies from Godiva. Going to share a lot with Melissa and Jimmy. I did treat Jimmy and myself to a nice lunch and got take out for Melissa. It's been a long day and back is bothering me. Can't wait until I can get comfy and maybe weave ends in on afghan. Do hope everyone is having/had a good day/night. Big hugs to all!


Hope everything went well with the closing,.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for sharing. One thing I don't see much of here in Florida. It made it to 83 with sunshine. Still in flip flops and short sleeve top. No complaints!


We should be so lucky. Cold here today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kate, I've been remiss in thanking you for taking over for Sam. You're doing a great job and we all appreciate it. I'm sure Sam is breathing a sigh of relief that he didn't have to get on here this week. 
Sam, we're all hoping that you're looking after yourself. We need you here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say thanks for the new tea party. Have been in bed most of the past two days due to dizziness. A bit better this evening but heading back now. Take care all.


Sure hope the dizziness was only brief.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen These are the fishy hats I made for the children in our adopted family. Their parents bought a boat for fishing so I made them for the kids for Christmas a couple of years ago. They love wearing them too.


Those are really cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I'm up to the end of page 4 and I have poured myself some vino. I'm going to sit back and relax. I hope all of you have a great evening and don't get too far ahead of me before tomorrow. Goodnight all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17: 
An overall and then several up closer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've made those too! They were so much fun. I also Christmas 2014 made animal hats for all the DGKs and the parents.


Fan said:


> Gwen These are the fishy hats I made for the children in our adopted family. Their parents bought a boat for fishing so I made them for the kids for Christmas a couple of years ago. They love wearing them too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You win!!! Wow what a haul of lovely yarn and I know you will cherish it very much as it came from a much loved friend. Won't need to go yarn shopping for awhile....wait...did I just say that? Ignore me!


Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got all ready to do the "purchased" shark shark pattern and whoops...couldn't find one of the size needles I needed soooooo I am back to the free pattern which is okay as I finally found where it gave the size of the project it is intended for. Onward I go! TTYL


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.

Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dawn re your DH's remarks about money, etc. Try reading and thinking about the quote under your message space. If he is not walking (or sitting, standing, trying to sleep) in your shoes, he needs to hush his mouth. You are not in the habit of spending whatever funds y'all have wastefully. Right? And any place of medical service that won't take a payment plan doesn't need you to waste your time and money seeking help from them. IMHO

I doubt that you made snide/snarky remarks re his career changes but rather encouraged him to go for it. Please don't let these discussions make your life even more painful and unsatisfying. You know it can make your marriage suffer with what you're enduring.

Prayers continuing for you.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


Beautiful view, Sonja. Just as pretty as what we have been having.

JudyM, welcome to the Tea Party. Hope you visit often.

Just finished last weeks. Kate, thanks for getting us started again, and for the summary.

I'm still very tired, but I think it is more emotionally than physically. I know it will pass, but sometimes frustrating in the mean time. I didn't get much accomplished today. DH sent me a text that we had a package in the P O Box, so I went and got that, and got birthday gifts for 2 nieces for Sunday. We are to have a Ladies Masquerade party for them. I wasn't going to dress up if I went, but decided to get a cat ears headband or something, so looked for that and got candy for Halloween that we will end up eating. We haven't gotten any trick or treaters since my kids were little. I ended up with a purple spider headband. I will wear a purple dress and black leggings with it, I think.

After we went out for fish dinner, we came home and I went to get some things out of the RV. When I got into the cabinet in the bedroom with the slide out, I discovered that a small tube of beads was caught under the edge of the cabinet, and had to run the slide in a little to get it out. I ended up on the floor trying to pick up tiny little black beads on tan carpet. Cramped quarters, and I ended up crawling out of the bedroom so I could pull out a chair at the table to get myself up off the floor. While trying to get up, I spilled some of the beads again, so had to stand on my head to pick them up. I did get most of them, and got the rest of what I wanted and needed back into the house. It is time to start getting things ready for the winter in the RV, so I guess I will work on that some tomorrow. I bought totes to put stuff in on Wednesday, so I can start cleaning out the cabinets. I sure don't want to have to wash everything again, like I did last year after the mice got in.

Off to read to catch up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thanks for starting Kate. Lots has happened to so many and prayers and hugs for all. Had closing earlier but didn't get the check(s). I had to sign papers before new owners arrived and they had to do their part. Papers processed through a credit union and then they issue the check. My realtor is dropping off the check(s) and closing papers (those are needed to get money back from insurance company). Realtor also gave me a bottle of wine and assorted goodies from Godiva. Going to share a lot with Melissa and Jimmy. I did treat Jimmy and myself to a nice lunch and got take out for Melissa. It's been a long day and back is bothering me. Can't wait until I can get comfy and maybe weave ends in on afghan. Do hope everyone is having/had a good day/night. Big hugs to all!


I'm glad to hear the closing went well, and hope you get the payment soon. Nice of the realtor. I'm sure Jimmy and Melissa enjoyed their lunches! Hope you find relief for your back soon. Gentle hugs back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.


That looks like a very good selection of yarn and looks like you have enough skeins of the same one to make afghans, sweaters, etc. That's fantastic!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.
> 
> Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


Love and hugs back. Sorry to hear about the pain and about the other health issues. Stress is an awful thing and can be causing the BP issues, etc. I was about your age when I started taking the simple Atenelol for BP and have been on the same very low dose ever since. Also have family history so didn't want to take any chances. Sorry about DH - it could be just his way of reacting to the worry.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

It is almost 2 in the morning here, but I woke up a while ago and thought I would check what everyone was doing. Now I have caught up, I will try to get back to sleep!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Just happened into the new KTP. Am on my way out the door to bookclub. Am bringing dinner to another member's home. I can host at the House when the girls are on break, but I don't when they are around. Spent the afternoon preparing an Indian dinner. Smells good in our kitchen. Chef had been out sick for two days, so we had catered meals. I think they will be glad when she is back. Ordering the catered food is a bit tricky with all the special diets. It's a gorgeous fall day in Minneapolis--temps in the 60s. Have a good weekend everyone.


Enjoy your evening with the book club. Sorry to hear the chef has been sick.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Oh that looks interesting! Do you have the yarn already? Wonder if Melissa would like a mermaid one as she loves an afghan over her when she watches TV. Oh happy day the realtor stopped by so tomorrow will be an even better day! Hugs!


I bet Melissa would love anything you made for her, and the mermaid tail would be warm around the feet. Maybe I should make me one! Yay! for the realtor stopping by!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I would say the only downside to moving your DGS up a grade would be if he was not mature enough to cope with older kids, but if as you say he is mature enough then that isn't a problem. I would think that staying at his present grade and becoming bored would be a bigger problem.


I agree


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.
> 
> Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


Thank you Kate and those who did summaries for another week of knitting friends. Sam, hope you are slowly but surely getting better and feeling better. Pup-lover, that steroid shot into the spine can work wonders as far as pain relief. It usually lasts about 2-3 months, then has to be repeated, though sometimes a permanent relief by the third or so injections. I am supposing that the pain doctors have already seen your MRI. Is this so? They will do this injection under digital x-ray/ultrasound guidance, is very simple and not painful, though usually they do give a bit of IV sedation so you can lie still. There are also other options, if this doesn't completely work and give you relief, such as a nerve stimulator or ablation of the nerves causing you pain. Just the constant pain can not only give your mind a lot of stress, but also your heart thus raising your blood pressure which in turn causes damage to kidneys and can cause a stroke. Tell DH that you are worth a bit of expense to keep you sane and functioning..Just my humble opinion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say thanks for the new tea party. Have been in bed most of the past two days due to dizziness. A bit better this evening but heading back now. Take care all.


Hope the dizziness soon passes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've made those too! They were so much fun. I also Christmas 2014 made animal hats for all the DGKs and the parents.


Love all those hats!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.
> 
> Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


Thank you for the update. Will continue the prayers. Sorry DH has not been very supportive. Pulling on your big girl panties is fine, to a point. I know money can be tight, but your health comes first. Payments can be set up if need be. The pain level may even be causing some of the BP and chest pain issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Thank you Kate for getting us started again, Sam, I hope you are feeling a bit better. 
I managed to get caught up on last week and am on page 3 here, I've been knitting the big toe on the second flip flop sock while reading and I'm almost done, then I'll go back to working on the other pair of socks or start yet another Christmas present.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


Very pretty, looks like a lovely neighborhood from what we can see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thanks for starting Kate. Lots has happened to so many and prayers and hugs for all. Had closing earlier but didn't get the check(s). I had to sign papers before new owners arrived and they had to do their part. Papers processed through a credit union and then they issue the check. My realtor is dropping off the check(s) and closing papers (those are needed to get money back from insurance company). Realtor also gave me a bottle of wine and assorted goodies from Godiva. Going to share a lot with Melissa and Jimmy. I did treat Jimmy and myself to a nice lunch and got take out for Melissa. It's been a long day and back is bothering me. Can't wait until I can get comfy and maybe weave ends in on afghan. Do hope everyone is having/had a good day/night. Big hugs to all!


Oooh! Congratulations on the closing going well, and I just read where the realtor had been by, so doing the happy dance for you!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very well stated Joy. Dawn take what Joy has said to heart; good perspective. Keeping you in my prayers Dawn.


jheiens said:


> Dawn re your DH's remarks about money, etc. Try reading and thinking about the quote under your message space. If he is not walking (or sitting, standing, trying to sleep) in your shoes, he needs to hush his mouth. You are not in the habit of spending whatever funds y'all have wastefully. Right? And any place of medical service that won't take a payment plan doesn't need you to waste your time and money seeking help from them. IMHO
> 
> I doubt that you made snide/snarky remarks re his career changes but rather encouraged him to go for it. Please don't let these discussions make your life even more painful and unsatisfying. You know it can make your marriage suffer with what you're enduring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for starting off another week Kate. We're all so grateful to you for all the help you're giving Sam.
> Met up with DD and DGD for lunch today. We thought we'd have a girls day out since DGS and his Dad are off on a boys road trip in North East US looking at US Universities. DGS is seriously considering going over the pond for Uni. His Mother hopes he won't like any of them! DGD is fed up as she's been off school all this week for halfterm and had a miserable cold and all she's down is droop around at home. Now it's clearing up just in time to go back to school!
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them. Enjoy your weekend everyone and Happy Halloween to all.


Poor girl, that sucks to be sick most of her off week and then be fine to go back. 
Hope DGS and his dad are having a wonderful time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say thanks for the new tea party. Have been in bed most of the past two days due to dizziness. A bit better this evening but heading back now. Take care all.


I hope you are feeling better soon and that the dizziness is completely gone soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen These are the fishy hats I made for the children in our adopted family. Their parents bought a boat for fishing so I made them for the kids for Christmas a couple of years ago. They love wearing them too.


I've made a few of those, I need to make my cousin one this year. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say thanks for the new tea party. Have been in bed most of the past two days due to dizziness. A bit better this evening but heading back now. Take care all.


Hope you are better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are a jewel Jeanette! I will do this next week. I'm all for getting financial help if due it. Don't know if we'd qualify at all but then you never know. My disability and retirement checks are good but I worry about DH if something were to happen to me. And I feel that I worked long and hard for what retirement benefits I am allowed to get and will use what I can. Thank YOU!


Doesn't your pension transfer to him? If I die first, my DH gets my work pension for his lifetime, if we both die before I've collected for 15 yrs, my kids get it for the remainder of 15 yrs. Canada pension is partly transferable to your spouse, Liz, you would know more about this but I think it's 1/2?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.


Wow! That should keep you busy for a while


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.
> 
> Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


I'm glad your stress test was OK but I hope they can get your pain fixed soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Dawn re your DH's remarks about money, etc. Try reading and thinking about the quote under your message space. If he is not walking (or sitting, standing, trying to sleep) in your shoes, he needs to hush his mouth. You are not in the habit of spending whatever funds y'all have wastefully. Right? And any place of medical service that won't take a payment plan doesn't need you to waste your time and money seeking help from them. IMHO
> 
> I doubt that you made snide/snarky remarks re his career changes but rather encouraged him to go for it. Please don't let these discussions make your life even more painful and unsatisfying. You know it can make your marriage suffer with what you're enduring.
> 
> ...


Well said, Joy, I agree.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joan, congrats on the sale going through.

DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for starting us out.
JudyM, welcome, stop by often.
Mrs. Vette, congratulations on closing.
Rookie, I'm sure you will make the right decision.
Kaye, wonderful haul of yarn from your aunt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You win!!! Wow what a haul of lovely yarn and I know you will cherish it very much as it came from a much loved friend. Won't need to go yarn shopping for awhile....wait...did I just say that? Ignore me!


It was amazing, and that's only a small portion of what Sandy had when she passed, the Wed morning knit group got theirs, then I met a friend from our knit group that's also in that knit group and we went to the lady that had gotten it all from Sandy's kids and we left probably at least 3 trash bags full of yarn for her to donate, Marla got about half as much or a little less than I did, and Donna got a couple bags worth to take to the rest of our knitting group. 
I had to go buy a 5 more containers like I already have my yarn separated into in order to put it away, but at least the cat can't get into it now. 
Not buy yarn? Oh no way that's going to happen, but probably not til the new year anyways. lolol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, congrats on the sale going through.
> 
> DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


Nice looking family. Glad DGD liked her gifts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.
> 
> Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


Glad that the stress test is okay, but I hope you are able to get some relief from the pain with the shots, my cousin's wife had to go get shots today for her back, they had thought she might have a stress fracture but it came out clear so now it's to cortizone shots again, but she said they do help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Dawn re your DH's remarks about money, etc. Try reading and thinking about the quote under your message space. If he is not walking (or sitting, standing, trying to sleep) in your shoes, he needs to hush his mouth. You are not in the habit of spending whatever funds y'all have wastefully. Right? And any place of medical service that won't take a payment plan doesn't need you to waste your time and money seeking help from them. IMHO
> 
> I doubt that you made snide/snarky remarks re his career changes but rather encouraged him to go for it. Please don't let these discussions make your life even more painful and unsatisfying. You know it can make your marriage suffer with what you're enduring.
> 
> ...


Yah, what Joy said. 
Very well said. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks like a very good selection of yarn and looks like you have enough skeins of the same one to make afghans, sweaters, etc. That's fantastic!


Yes, I grabbed some stuff I would not normally buy since there was enough for baby things and the tweed wool I figured I could make felted bags if not a sweater or afghan. Lots and lots of sock yarn, Sandy was the sock and glove queen. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, congrats on the sale going through.
> 
> DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


Great looking family and the cake looks yummy!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I know it wasn't funny, picking up tiny beads twice, but it did read like an I Love Lucy scene.
Martina, healing energy sent your way.
Pup lover, I, too, think constant pain and worry can cause b/p irregularities. Hope DH can be more supportive. Husbands! I know when mine is worried about me he tends to sound harsh and yelling. I also know he would never hurt me and stresses when he gets worried. He's 85 so not likely to change. 
Well, this is the last time I critter sit! They live 5 miles out on dirt. Managed to get 2 flat tires coming home at 5 p.m. Luckily I was near home with nice family outside. I didn't even have my cell! I know, I know, muy loco. Anyway they called AAA and Al. Tow truck came fairly quickly and I road with him to tire shop, which was closed. Then he gave me ride home. My friend Pat will take me up to feed them in a.m. Car should be ready by p.m. feeding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for starting us out.
> JudyM, welcome, stop by often.
> Mrs. Vette, congratulations on closing.
> Rookie, I'm sure you will make the right decision.
> Kaye, wonderful haul of yarn from your aunt.


Thank you, it was from our friend that passed last month, my aunt gave me most of her yarn a year or so ago, long before she passed, it was all cotton and red heart.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I know it wasn't funny, picking up tiny beads twice, but it did read like an I Love Lucy scene.
> Martina, healing energy sent your way.
> Pup lover, I, too, think constant pain and worry can cause b/p irregularities. Hope DH can be more supportive. Husbands! I know when mine is worried about me he tends to sound harsh and yelling. I also know he would never hurt me and stresses when he gets worried. He's 85 so not likely to change.
> Well, this is the last time I critter sit! They live 5 miles out on dirt. Managed to get 2 flat tires coming home at 5 p.m. Luckily I was near home with nice family outside. I didn't even have my cell! I know, I know, muy loco. Anyway they called AAA and Al. Tow truck came fairly quickly and I road with him to tire shop, which was closed. Then he gave me ride home. My friend Pat will take me up to feed them in a.m. Car should be ready by p.m. feeding.


LOL! Yes, I guess it did read like an I Love Lucy scene!

So sorry about the 2 flat tires. Hope they can be plugged so you don't have to pay for 2 new ones. Glad you had safe help close by.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to be honest Bonnie, I'm not sure. I think he would get my SS but not sure about my teacher retirement. Another things I need to check on not that i'm planning on going any time soon I hope! I'm a real ditz when it comes to things like this or insurance. For some reason it all just makes no sense. When I retired I had the darndest time making decision on such.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't your pension transfer to him? If I die first, my DH gets my work pension for his lifetime, if we both die before I've collected for 15 yrs, my kids get it for the remainder of 15 yrs. Canada pension is partly transferable to your spouse, Liz, you would know more about this but I think it's 1/2?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Would you believe that we are moved. The new house is a mess but we are able to do the basics so that is OK with me. I went to the old house to finish cleaning the garage but gave up after a couple of loads of trash to the curb. My feet and back hurt so much that I felt like I couldn't take another step. On the way to the new house there was an accident on the freeway and what is usually a 10 minute drive took almost 45 minutes. Made for some slow going. Will start unpacking in ernest next week. Just too tired now. 
All sewing, knitting, etc. has been put aside for awhile so nothing new to report. I can't even walk in my sewing room but that will have to wait until the kitchen, dining area is cleaned.
Best wishes to all, especially those is tough situations. Keep your chin up and keep plugging along.
Marilyn


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fell asleep in my chair reading tonight. When I woke up Gage was asleep on the couch. Got him to bed and tucked in. Going to read for a bit then off to sleep for me too????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great celebration Bonnie. I take it that is your DH sitting with the DGD and DGS. Is that your DS & DDIL or do I have that backwards? What a great looking family. Your dinner sounds yummy.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, congrats on the sale going through.
> 
> DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Railyn so happy to hear that you and Ray are finally moved into your new home. ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my Joy....2 flat tires! Thank goodness you were where nice family could help you. Good thing it most likely wasn't dark yet either. Would be nice if the owners of the animals would compensate you for those tires.



sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I know it wasn't funny, picking up tiny beads twice, but it did read like an I Love Lucy scene.
> Martina, healing energy sent your way.
> Pup lover, I, too, think constant pain and worry can cause b/p irregularities. Hope DH can be more supportive. Husbands! I know when mine is worried about me he tends to sound harsh and yelling. I also know he would never hurt me and stresses when he gets worried. He's 85 so not likely to change.
> Well, this is the last time I critter sit! They live 5 miles out on dirt. Managed to get 2 flat tires coming home at 5 p.m. Luckily I was near home with nice family outside. I didn't even have my cell! I know, I know, muy loco. Anyway they called AAA and Al. Tow truck came fairly quickly and I road with him to tire shop, which was closed. Then he gave me ride home. My friend Pat will take me up to feed them in a.m. Car should be ready by p.m. feeding.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - lucky you kaye jo - that should keep you busy for a while. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness you are all moved. And getting everything organized and unpacked/sorted can go slower as long as you have the ability to cook, bathe and dress, and sleep. Do take care of yourself & DH and take it a little bit at a time. Rest now!


Railyn said:


> Would you believe that we are moved. The new house is a mess but we are able to do the basics so that is OK with me. I went to the old house to finish cleaning the garage but gave up after a couple of loads of trash to the curb. My feet and back hurt so much that I felt like I couldn't take another step. On the way to the new house there was an accident on the freeway and what is usually a 10 minute drive took almost 45 minutes. Made for some slow going. Will start unpacking in ernest next week. Just too tired now.
> All sewing, knitting, etc. has been put aside for awhile so nothing new to report. I can't even walk in my sewing room but that will have to wait until the kitchen, dining area is cleaned.
> Best wishes to all, especially those is tough situations. Keep your chin up and keep plugging along.
> Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did you make last year? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I've made those too! They were so much fun. I also Christmas 2014 made animal hats for all the DGKs and the parents.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm pretty tired myself so think I head on to bed. Sweet dreams and awakenings to all. Keeping you in my prayers. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that man needs a come to Jesus talk and i'm very good at giving them. too bad he can't suffer the same pain along with you - i doubt if he would be talking money then. some men just don't value the gifts they have been given. even though i didn't like her very much i would have have done all that i could to see that she was out of pain. worry about money would not have been on the agenda. you be as snarky as you want to be - tell him his reputation has taken a big and i mean BIG hit --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.
> 
> Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

handsome son - very pretty wife - some little girl loves grandpa. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, congrats on the sale going through.
> 
> DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news marilyn - just don't overdo on the unpacking - all the boxes will wait their turn quietly. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Would you believe that we are moved. The new house is a mess but we are able to do the basics so that is OK with me. I went to the old house to finish cleaning the garage but gave up after a couple of loads of trash to the curb. My feet and back hurt so much that I felt like I couldn't take another step. On the way to the new house there was an accident on the freeway and what is usually a 10 minute drive took almost 45 minutes. Made for some slow going. Will start unpacking in ernest next week. Just too tired now.
> All sewing, knitting, etc. has been put aside for awhile so nothing new to report. I can't even walk in my sewing room but that will have to wait until the kitchen, dining area is cleaned.
> Best wishes to all, especially those is tough situations. Keep your chin up and keep plugging along.
> Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't know if any of you live close enough to shawnee mission, kansas to enjoy this. --- sam

31st Annual British Faire & Tea
Remember, Remember the 5th of November!




Enjoy live music, face painting, bagpiper, Highland & Celtic Dancers, children's activities, shopping, tea and more! 

Saturday, November 5, 2016
10:00 am - 4:00 pm
Shawnee Civic Center
13817 Johnson Drive
Shawnee Mission, KS 66216

Entrance $5, ages 4-12 $1, 3 & under free, tea $15 (includes Faire entrance)

Brits will be there with a booth so be sure to stop by! (If you would like us to bring anything specific for you to pick up at the Faire, please call us at 785-843-2288 or email us at [email protected])

For more information about the Faire visit:
www.facebook.com/AnnualBritishFaire
www.dbekansas.org

or email with questions: [email protected]

A fundraising event presented by the DBE benefiting the British Home & local charities.



Save the Date! November 19


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks for starting off another week Kate. We're all so grateful to you for all the help you're giving Sam.
> Met up with DD and DGD for lunch today. We thought we'd have a girls day out since DGS and his Dad are off on a boys road trip in North East US looking at US Universities. DGS is seriously considering going over the pond for Uni. His Mother hopes he won't like any of them! DGD is fed up as she's been off school all this week for halfterm and had a miserable cold and all she's down is droop around at home. Now it's clearing up just in time to go back to school!
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them. Enjoy your weekend everyone and Happy Halloween to all.


Oh gosh that's a distance . Not somewhere parents can pop to for a weekend visit regularly .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say thanks for the new tea party. Have been in bed most of the past two days due to dizziness. A bit better this evening but heading back now. Take care all.


Take care Mary hope you feel better soon . 
How is your sister ? Any better?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.


Well worth another look Kaye


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've made those too! They were so much fun. I also Christmas 2014 made animal hats for all the DGKs and the parents.


What great hats Gwen , look like fun knits


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.
> 
> Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


Sorry to hear you are in pain Dawn . See you got some answers now I hope they can help with the pain . 
Joy is right husband needs to hush his mouth and just think about helping you 
Leave the big girl panties in the drawer for now and just try to take care of yourself and rest .????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow Joy, 2 flat tires at once, I'm very glad you were close to someone and could call for help.
Railyn I'm so glad you are all moved, unpacking can be done as you get to it now. 
I know there was something lse to comment on but my mind is mush. Oh well, it will come to me eventually. 
I have finished the 2nd flip flop sock and started a sweater for the 16 year old across the street for Christmas, it the Camden on revelry. 
I'm to bed now, night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great celebration Bonnie. I take it that is your DH sitting with the DGD and DGS. Is that your DS & DDIL or do I have that backwards? What a great looking family. Your dinner sounds yummy.


You have it right


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm glad you've got moved, hopefully your family can help getting you settled if not, don't over do it.

Joy, I'm glad your flat tires didn't happen in the middle of nowhere & someone could call for help. Did you run over something to get 2 tires at once? I love the comment about Lucy, I can just picture it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> handsome son - very pretty wife - some little girl loves grandpa. --- sam


Yes, she's quite a grandpas girl but GS is joined at the hip to grandpa too, can't get enough of farming


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty, looks like a lovely neighborhood from what we can see.


Thank you and yes I like where we live . Wish the house was a bit bigger but that would only mean more cleaning :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, congrats on the sale going through.
> 
> DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


Lovely pictures Bonnie . Glad granddaughter liked her birthday presents . Where is Kimber ? Mishka would have been in that picture with her eyes glued firmly on that cake , hoping for at least a crumb :sm01:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Dawn re your DH's remarks about money, etc. Try reading and thinking about the quote under your message space. If he is not walking (or sitting, standing, trying to sleep) in your shoes, he needs to hush his mouth. You are not in the habit of spending whatever funds y'all have wastefully. Right? And any place of medical service that won't take a payment plan doesn't need you to waste your time and money seeking help from them. IMHO
> 
> I doubt that you made snide/snarky remarks re his career changes but rather encouraged him to go for it. Please don't let these discussions make your life even more painful and unsatisfying. You know it can make your marriage suffer with what you're enduring.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Would you believe that we are moved. The new house is a mess but we are able to do the basics so that is OK with me. I went to the old house to finish cleaning the garage but gave up after a couple of loads of trash to the curb. My feet and back hurt so much that I felt like I couldn't take another step. On the way to the new house there was an accident on the freeway and what is usually a 10 minute drive took almost 45 minutes. Made for some slow going. Will start unpacking in ernest next week. Just too tired now.
> All sewing, knitting, etc. has been put aside for awhile so nothing new to report. I can't even walk in my sewing room but that will have to wait until the kitchen, dining area is cleaned.
> Best wishes to all, especially those is tough situations. Keep your chin up and keep plugging along.
> Marilyn


Glad to hear you are finally in, but take the unpacking slowly - you will get there!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my Joy....2 flat tires! Thank goodness you were where nice family could help you. Good thing it most likely wasn't dark yet either. Would be nice if the owners of the animals would compensate you for those tires.


 :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well had a busy week, relaxing now after market day.

Been an interesting week around my neighborhood. Have narrowed down to 2 last choices for next place. Depending on Monday, which option I get to use. More on that during the week.

Dinner tonight is frozen fish and chips, cheap but filling.

Catch up later


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.


Wow, that's quite a haul. You lucky girl!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Would you believe that we are moved. The new house is a mess but we are able to do the basics so that is OK with me. I went to the old house to finish cleaning the garage but gave up after a couple of loads of trash to the curb. My feet and back hurt so much that I felt like I couldn't take another step. On the way to the new house there was an accident on the freeway and what is usually a 10 minute drive took almost 45 minutes. Made for some slow going. Will start unpacking in ernest next week. Just too tired now.
> All sewing, knitting, etc. has been put aside for awhile so nothing new to report. I can't even walk in my sewing room but that will have to wait until the kitchen, dining area is cleaned.
> Best wishes to all, especially those is tough situations. Keep your chin up and keep plugging along.
> Marilyn


Glad you are finally in your new home. At least now you are in you can relax and take your time sorting things out. Don't overdo things, all will be as you want it in time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I know it wasn't funny, picking up tiny beads twice, but it did read like an I Love Lucy scene.
> Martina, healing energy sent your way.
> Pup lover, I, too, think constant pain and worry can cause b/p irregularities. Hope DH can be more supportive. Husbands! I know when mine is worried about me he tends to sound harsh and yelling. I also know he would never hurt me and stresses when he gets worried. He's 85 so not likely to change.
> Well, this is the last time I critter sit! They live 5 miles out on dirt. Managed to get 2 flat tires coming home at 5 p.m. Luckily I was near home with nice family outside. I didn't even have my cell! I know, I know, muy loco. Anyway they called AAA and Al. Tow truck came fairly quickly and I road with him to tire shop, which was closed. Then he gave me ride home. My friend Pat will take me up to feed them in a.m. Car should be ready by p.m. feeding.


Can understand how you feel about no more critter sitting! Two flat tyres is no joke. Glad help was soon there and you made it home OK.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh gosh that's a distance . Not somewhere parents can pop to for a weekend visit regularly .


That's what DD is saying! :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say thanks for the new tea party. Have been in bed most of the past two days due to dizziness. A bit better this evening but heading back now. Take care all.


This is a worry..something is seriously amiss! Please go to your doctor as this could be something as simple as an inner ear infection, even without an earache, which could destroy your hearing, but more likely a blood pressure problem or sign of impending serious health problem such as a temporary lack of blood (TIA) to your brain from a clogged artery, such as the carotid. It could also be a very distinct sign of a medication problem if you are on meds. Very important not to ignore it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Thanks for starting us off again Kate.... 

Back to catch up now...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


Lovely! Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Gwen These are the fishy hats I made for the children in our adopted family. Their parents bought a boat for fishing so I made them for the kids for Christmas a couple of years ago. They love wearing them too.


They are really cute Fan. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.


Golly Jeepers that is a LOT of yarn! Well done you. That should keep you busy for a long time. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've made those too! They were so much fun. I also Christmas 2014 made animal hats for all the DGKs and the parents.


I remember when you did those. It is a great photo of all them wearing their hats. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, congrats on the sale going through.
> 
> DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


Lovely to see your family, Bonnie!

How is Kimber after her time away?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was amazing, and that's only a small portion of what Sandy had when she passed, the Wed morning knit group got theirs, then I met a friend from our knit group that's also in that knit group and we went to the lady that had gotten it all from Sandy's kids and we left probably at least 3 trash bags full of yarn for her to donate, Marla got about half as much or a little less than I did, and Donna got a couple bags worth to take to the rest of our knitting group.
> I had to go buy a 5 more containers like I already have my yarn separated into in order to put it away, but at least the cat can't get into it now.
> Not buy yarn? Oh no way that's going to happen, but probably not til the new year anyways. lolol


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Would you believe that we are moved. The new house is a mess but we are able to do the basics so that is OK with me. I went to the old house to finish cleaning the garage but gave up after a couple of loads of trash to the curb. My feet and back hurt so much that I felt like I couldn't take another step. On the way to the new house there was an accident on the freeway and what is usually a 10 minute drive took almost 45 minutes. Made for some slow going. Will start unpacking in ernest next week. Just too tired now.
> All sewing, knitting, etc. has been put aside for awhile so nothing new to report. I can't even walk in my sewing room but that will have to wait until the kitchen, dining area is cleaned.
> Best wishes to all, especially those is tough situations. Keep your chin up and keep plugging along.
> Marilyn


Glad you are there at last- all the best with the unpacking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Kate and those who did summaries for another week of knitting friends. Sam, hope you are slowly but surely getting better and feeling better. Pup-lover, that steroid shot into the spine can work wonders as far as pain relief. It usually lasts about 2-3 months, then has to be repeated, though sometimes a permanent relief by the third or so injections. I am supposing that the pain doctors have already seen your MRI. Is this so? They will do this injection under digital x-ray/ultrasound guidance, is very simple and not painful, though usually they do give a bit of IV sedation so you can lie still. There are also other options, if this doesn't completely work and give you relief, such as a nerve stimulator or ablation of the nerves causing you pain. Just the constant pain can not only give your mind a lot of stress, but also your heart thus raising your blood pressure which in turn causes damage to kidneys and can cause a stroke. Tell DH that you are worth a bit of expense to keep you sane and functioning..Just my humble opinion.


 :sm24: I agree. Pup lover... I hope you are able to give this treatment a try and that you can have some relief for your pain. Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, congrats on the sale going through.
> 
> DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


Lovely looking family Bonnie. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Would you believe that we are moved. The new house is a mess but we are able to do the basics so that is OK with me. I went to the old house to finish cleaning the garage but gave up after a couple of loads of trash to the curb. My feet and back hurt so much that I felt like I couldn't take another step. On the way to the new house there was an accident on the freeway and what is usually a 10 minute drive took almost 45 minutes. Made for some slow going. Will start unpacking in ernest next week. Just too tired now.
> All sewing, knitting, etc. has been put aside for awhile so nothing new to report. I can't even walk in my sewing room but that will have to wait until the kitchen, dining area is cleaned.
> Best wishes to all, especially those is tough situations. Keep your chin up and keep plugging along.
> Marilyn


Hooray, you are in your new home! Take your time with things. I can imagine that you are exhausted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another day when it is only an 'old timer' in the birthday list- Wanda known as wannabear, I seem to recall she visited briefly about a year ago- but have not been in contact for a while. Any way
*Happy Day Wannabear!*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well had a busy week, relaxing now after market day.
> 
> Been an interesting week around my neighborhood. Have narrowed down to 2 last choices for next place. Depending on Monday, which option I get to use. More on that during the week.
> 
> ...


I hope you get the place you want most and that it all works well for you. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen to what Sam said!


thewren said:


> that man needs a come to Jesus talk and i'm very good at giving them. too bad he can't suffer the same pain along with you - i doubt if he would be talking money then. some men just don't value the gifts they have been given. even though i didn't like her very much i would have have done all that i could to see that she was out of pain. worry about money would not have been on the agenda. you be as snarky as you want to be - tell him his reputation has taken a big and i mean BIG hit --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Martina I too am concerned. Please do not let this go. Go to the dr and get it checked. Even if it is a simple ear infection I am sure we all would rather know that. Of course after my strokes I won't let anything go. I need to get it checked. 
Please go to the dr.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Wannabear ????????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just been out with the dog and didn't need a coat , in fact it was that warm I took the sweatshirt I had on off . Beautiful sunshine here and not even a hint of a breeze . Fingers crossed we get a few more days like this . Winter won't feel so bad . Although I won't be thinking that when its here ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yah, what Joy said.
> Very well said. :sm24:


Agreed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Bonnie . Glad granddaughter liked her birthday presents . Where is Kimber ? Mishka would have been in that picture with her eyes glued firmly on that cake , hoping for at least a crumb :sm01:


Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see your family, Bonnie!
> 
> How is Kimber after her time away?


Pretty much her old self, a little calmer & well behaved


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
> I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


Hi, just made a quick stop in before I leave for the farmer's market. Don't know what happened. Thought I was getting up at 5:30am and when I got downstairs it was 10:03. Guess I need to put my glasses on even to look at the clock. :sm23:

How wonderful to see your dog and family and I believe that is your voice. :sm02: Great looking grandson! We used to have a back lab named Snoopy that reminds me of your dog. Sadly, he's been over the rainbow now for 32 yrs. Lovely personality.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PupLover, Flyty1n is right about those shots. I was in pain that I would describe as more than 10 and after 10 yrs. gave in and got those shots. I had the series of them, had both sides done as both sides were herniated and I got my life back. I had to have one repeat, not the whole series again, which I think a series was 4 shots. You can only have so many within a prescribed amount of time. If you go to the best doctor for doing this, you will get results.

Hope this helps you decide. It worked wonders for me. I still have to watch how much I lift even though they told me I wouldn't have to but if I hurt I wait a month and heal on my own now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen These are the fishy hats I made for the children in our adopted family. Their parents bought a boat for fishing so I made them for the kids for Christmas a couple of years ago. They love wearing them too.


They are really cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.


Wow = I see a lot of knitting in your future.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.
> 
> Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


So sorry to hear that you're in so much pain. I would go for the shot if the drs. think it will help you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just been out with the dog and didn't need a coat , in fact it was that warm I took the sweatshirt I had on off . Beautiful sunshine here and not even a hint of a breeze . Fingers crossed we get a few more days like this . Winter won't feel so bad . Although I won't be thinking that when its here ????


You must be getting our sunshine Sonja. Extremely mild here too but very grey, misty and damp. Even spent some time in the garden this morning planting three peony plants I bought. When they arrived they just looked like three pieces of stick, no idea which way is up! I planted them anyway and will wait and see what happens. If anyone in Australia finds an unexpected peony popping up in their garden next spring....it's mine! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
> I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


Came through upside down!!!!!!, and I could not find a way to rotate it, but she looks great any which way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty much her old self, a little calmer & well behaved


I am so glad to hear that, Bonnie- I know you were concerned how she might be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

weren't we discussing tea cosies a while back? think it was margaret that had knitted a tea cosy for someone. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/flower-garden-tea-cozy?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=1e813231c3-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-1e813231c3-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe he will take over the farm when your dh decides to take it easier. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, she's quite a grandpas girl but GS is joined at the hip to grandpa too, can't get enough of farming


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - has it been that long? come back come back wannabear - and a happy birthday - hope it is a great day for you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another day when it is only an 'old timer' in the birthday list- Wanda known as wannabear, I seem to recall she visited briefly about a year ago- but have not been in contact for a while. Any way
> *Happy Day Wannabear!*


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Came through upside down!!!!!!, and I could not find a way to rotate it, but she looks great any which way!


Must be something with you being "down under". Plays right side up for me????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You must be getting our sunshine Sonja. Extremely mild here too but very grey, misty and damp. Even spent some time in the garden this morning planting three peony plants I bought. When they arrived they just looked like three pieces of stick, no idea which way is up! I planted them anyway and will wait and see what happens. If anyone in Australia finds an unexpected peony popping up in their garden next spring....it's mine! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


You will be growing roots ????
Son has just came home with two Christmas roses for me which Ive already planted . I like hellebores (sp?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Must be something with you being "down under". Plays right side up for me????????


That was rather my thought :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe he will take over the farm when your dh decides to take it easier. --- sam


I'm sure he would love that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we where having the same weather but the clouds moved in and now it is 63°. wednesday and thursday it is to be in the high 70's. hope that isn't just a pipe dream. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just been out with the dog and didn't need a coat , in fact it was that warm I took the sweatshirt I had on off . Beautiful sunshine here and not even a hint of a breeze . Fingers crossed we get a few more days like this . Winter won't feel so bad . Although I won't be thinking that when its here ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm going to try to attach the cheese making recipes that I was sent from my class, there's also a good one from the Whoot.


“Quick” Mozzarella Recipe 

Equipment:

One non-reactive stockpot large enough to contain the amount of milk with which you are working
Slotted spoon or ladle.
Kitchen thermometer.
Cheesecloth.
Colander or kitchen sieve.
Rubber Gloves - Optional
Microwave safe Bowel

Ingredients

1 Gallon of Milk (not Homogenized)
½ Cup of Cool Non-Chlorinated water (divided)
½ rennet tablet (1/4 tsp if using liquid rennet)
1 ½ Tsp Citric Acid

Method

Crush 1/2 tablet of rennet then dissolve it in 1/4 cup of cool, un-chlorinated water and set aside to use later.

Add 1.5 tsp. of citric acid, diluted in 1/4 cup cool water, stir well and add to the cold pot (note you can add the citric acid to the milk when heating milk but no higher than 65F). Now, pour cold milk into your pot quite quickly to mix well with the citric acid. This will bring the milk to the proper acidity to stretch well later. Next, heat this milk to 90F. As you approach 90F, you may notice your milk beginning to curdle slightly due to acidity and temp. NOTE: If having problems with milk forming a proper curd, you may need to increase this temp to 95 or even 100F

At 90F, remove the pot from the burner and slowly add your rennet (which you prepared in previous step) to the milk. Stir in a top to bottom motion for approx. 30 seconds (20 strokes), and then stop. Cover the pot and leave undisturbed for 5 minutes. Then check the curd, it will look like custard, with a clear separation between the curds and whey. If too soft or the whey is milky, let set for a few more minutes.

Cut the curds into a 1" checkerboard pattern and, if a drier cheese is desired, carefully cut and stir this curd to release more whey.

Place the pot back on the stove and heat to 105F, while slowly stirring the curds with your ladle. (If you will be stretching the curds in a hot water bath then heat to 110F in this step.)
Take off the burner and continue slowly stirring for 2-5 minutes. (More time will make a firmer cheese)

With a slotted spoon, scoop curds into a microwave safe bowl. (If the curd is too soft at this point let sit for another minute or so.) You will now press this curd gently with your hand, pouring off as much whey as possible. Reserve this whey to use in cooking.

Next, microwave the curd on HI for 1 minute. You will notice more whey has run out of the curd. Drain off all whey as you did before. Quickly work the cheese with a spoon or your hands until it is cool enough to touch (rubber gloves will help since the cheese is almost too hot to touch at this point.)

Microwave 2 more times for 35 seconds each, and repeat the kneading as in the last step. Drain off all of the whey as you go. Knead quickly now, as you would bread dough until it is smooth and shiny. Add salt near the finish. At this point the cheese should be soft and pliable enough to stretch like taffy. It is ready to eat when it cools.
Form it into a ball and drop into ice water to cool and refrigerate.

When cold you can wrap in plastic wrap and it will last for several days, but is best when eaten fresh.

If using whey or water to stretch curd, then heat water/whey to 180F and use it to warm curd.


Homemade Ricotta
Makes 2 cups
What You Need
Ingredients
1/2 gallon whole milk, not UHT pasteurized (see Recipe Notes)
1/3 cup distilled white vinegar, 1/3 cup lemon juice (from 1 1/2 to 2 lemons), or 1/2 teaspoon citric acid (available from cheese-making suppliers)
1 teaspoon salt, optional
Instructions
1. Warm the milk to about 180°F: Pour the milk into a 4-quart pot and set it over medium heat. Let it warm gradually to 180°F, or when it starts to simmer slightly.
2. Add the lemon juice and salt: Remove the milk from heat. Pour in the lemon juice or vinegar (or citric acid) and the salt (if using). Stir gently to combine.
3. Let the milk sit for 10 minutes: Let the pot of milk sit undisturbed for 10 minutes. After this time, the milk should have separated into clumps of milky white curds and thin, watery, yellow-colored whey — dip your slotted spoon into the mix to check. If you still see a lot of un-separated milk, add another tablespoon of lemon juice or vinegar and wait a few more minutes.
4. Strain the curds: Set a strainer over a bowl and line the strainer with cheese cloth. Scoop the big curds out of the pot with a slotted spoon and transfer them to the strainer. Pour the remaining curds and the whey through the strainer. (Removing the big curds first helps keep them from splashing and making a mess as you pour.)
5. Drain the curds for 10 to 60 minutes: Let the ricotta drain for 10 to 60 minutes, depending on how wet or dry you prefer your ricotta. If the ricotta becomes too dry, you can also stir some of the whey back in before using or storing it.
6. Use or store the ricotta: Fresh ricotta can be used right away or refrigerated in an airtight container for up to a week.


Homemade Ricotta
Makes 2 cups
What You Need
Ingredients
1/2 gallon whole milk, not UHT pasteurized (see Recipe Notes)
1/3 cup distilled white vinegar, 1/3 cup lemon juice (from 1 1/2 to 2 lemons), or 1/2 teaspoon citric acid (available from cheese-making suppliers)
1 teaspoon salt, optional
Instructions
1. Warm the milk to about 180°F: Pour the milk into a 4-quart pot and set it over medium heat. Let it warm gradually to 180°F, or when it starts to simmer slightly.
2. Add the lemon juice and salt: Remove the milk from heat. Pour in the lemon juice or vinegar (or citric acid) and the salt (if using). Stir gently to combine.
3. Let the milk sit for 10 minutes: Let the pot of milk sit undisturbed for 10 minutes. After this time, the milk should have separated into clumps of milky white curds and thin, watery, yellow-colored whey — dip your slotted spoon into the mix to check. If you still see a lot of un-separated milk, add another tablespoon of lemon juice or vinegar and wait a few more minutes.
4. Strain the curds: Set a strainer over a bowl and line the strainer with cheese cloth. Scoop the big curds out of the pot with a slotted spoon and transfer them to the strainer. Pour the remaining curds and the whey through the strainer. (Removing the big curds first helps keep them from splashing and making a mess as you pour.)
5. Drain the curds for 10 to 60 minutes: Let the ricotta drain for 10 to 60 minutes, depending on how wet or dry you prefer your ricotta. If the ricotta becomes too dry, you can also stir some of the whey back in before using or storing it.
6. Use or store the ricotta: Fresh ricotta can be used right away or refrigerated in an airtight container for up to a week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-homemade-mozzarella-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-174355

Not sure why this wouldn't attach to the previous one.

The ricotta one is what we added parsley & garlic powder to for the Boursin-like cheese


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to try to attach the cheese making recipes that I was sent from my class, there's also a good one from the Whoot.
> 
> "Quick" Mozzarella Recipe
> 
> ...


Thanks ever so, Bonnie- next task- find a source of non homogenised milk! :sm24:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.[/qu
> 
> Oh My! What a find!! I thought I had a big stash but you have me and probably a lot of us beat!! Have fun with all that. Yarn Heaven!!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've made those too! They were so much fun. I also Christmas 2014 made animal hats for all the DGKs and the parents.


Gwen, what lucky people they are! The hats are so adorable (as are the faces under them)!! You do wonderful work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Would you believe that we are moved. The new house is a mess but we are able to do the basics so that is OK with me. I went to the old house to finish cleaning the garage but gave up after a couple of loads of trash to the curb. My feet and back hurt so much that I felt like I couldn't take another step. On the way to the new house there was an accident on the freeway and what is usually a 10 minute drive took almost 45 minutes. Made for some slow going. Will start unpacking in ernest next week. Just too tired now.
> All sewing, knitting, etc. has been put aside for awhile so nothing new to report. I can't even walk in my sewing room but that will have to wait until the kitchen, dining area is cleaned.
> Best wishes to all, especially those is tough situations. Keep your chin up and keep plugging along.
> Marilyn


It's wonderful that you are finally moved in! I know you still have a lot of work ahead of you, but at least you are in the new house. You can do the rest as you are able. Is there someone who can finish cleaning out the garage at the old house? Sorry about the accident making it a long trip home.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
> I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


What a happy pup! She is so cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't your pension transfer to him? If I die first, my DH gets my work pension for his lifetime, if we both die before I've collected for 15 yrs, my kids get it for the remainder of 15 yrs. Canada pension is partly transferable to your spouse, Liz, you would know more about this but I think it's 1/2?


Yes, part of my DH's Canada pension was transferred to me. The old age security is only mine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you get the place you want most and that it all works well for you. :sm24:


Ditto!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> weren't we discussing tea cosies a while back? think it was margaret that had knitted a tea cosy for someone. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/flower-garden-tea-cozy?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=1e813231c3-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-1e813231c3-60616885


That is so adorable. Don't make tea much in a pot anymore, but that would just be fun to make!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, congrats on the sale going through.
> 
> DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


I'm so glad your GD liked her presents. Lovely pictures of your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I know it wasn't funny, picking up tiny beads twice, but it did read like an I Love Lucy scene.
> Martina, healing energy sent your way.
> Pup lover, I, too, think constant pain and worry can cause b/p irregularities. Hope DH can be more supportive. Husbands! I know when mine is worried about me he tends to sound harsh and yelling. I also know he would never hurt me and stresses when he gets worried. He's 85 so not likely to change.
> Well, this is the last time I critter sit! They live 5 miles out on dirt. Managed to get 2 flat tires coming home at 5 p.m. Luckily I was near home with nice family outside. I didn't even have my cell! I know, I know, muy loco. Anyway they called AAA and Al. Tow truck came fairly quickly and I road with him to tire shop, which was closed. Then he gave me ride home. My friend Pat will take me up to feed them in a.m. Car should be ready by p.m. feeding.


That's awful about your flat tires. How great that someone could help you so quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Would you believe that we are moved. The new house is a mess but we are able to do the basics so that is OK with me. I went to the old house to finish cleaning the garage but gave up after a couple of loads of trash to the curb. My feet and back hurt so much that I felt like I couldn't take another step. On the way to the new house there was an accident on the freeway and what is usually a 10 minute drive took almost 45 minutes. Made for some slow going. Will start unpacking in ernest next week. Just too tired now.
> All sewing, knitting, etc. has been put aside for awhile so nothing new to report. I can't even walk in my sewing room but that will have to wait until the kitchen, dining area is cleaned.
> Best wishes to all, especially those is tough situations. Keep your chin up and keep plugging along.
> Marilyn


Is there a friend who can help you unpack? I was so lucky when I moved. My sis-in-law and her sister came over and unpacked all my china and glassware and put it all in the cupboards. My brother collected all the packing paper and boxes and took them to the dump. A big help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> weren't we discussing tea cosies a while back? think it was margaret that had knitted a tea cosy for someone. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/flower-garden-tea-cozy?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=1e813231c3-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-1e813231c3-60616885


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Must be something with you being "down under". Plays right side up for me????????


Plays right side up for me, also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, she's quite a grandpas girl but GS is joined at the hip to grandpa too, can't get enough of farming


My brother was like that with my grandfather. He would spend as much time with him as he could.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Plays right side up for me, also.


Would not mind, IF, I could find a way to rotate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday Wannabear ????????????????????


From me too. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
> I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


I can see what you mean about the tail wagging. She's lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My brother was like that with my grandfather. He would spend as much time with him as he could.


I had a grandfather I adored- he taught me how to dribble a football, when I was three. Died when I was four. Could not stand my father's father- don't really forgive him even now for the awful things he did in his lifetime- guess I need to work on that one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ever so, Bonnie- next task- find a source of non homogenised milk! :sm24:


We used 2% but the guy who taught the class said you could add some whipping cream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We used 2% but the guy who taught the class said you could add some whipping cream.


 :sm24: I could possibly sacrifice one of my bags of milk powder, but at around $9- $13 a bag, I will have to be feeling wealthy when I do it! I like the idea of home made Ricotta!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a grandfather I adored- he taught me how to dribble a football, when I was three. Died when I was four. Could not stand my father's father- don't really forgive him even now for the awful things he did in his lifetime- guess I need to work on that one.


It's wonderful the things we remember about our grandparents. I never knew my father's father. Dad came over from Hungary sometime in the 1920's and I don't know if his father was alive at the time. I think his mom was still alive. I don't know when she died, probably long before I was born. His brother and sister stayed in Hungary. Only 2 of my cousins from his side came over. As far as I know, Dad had no other relatives in Canada. My mother's father was good with us but he was quite strict with his daughters when they lived with him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I could possibly sacrifice one of my bags of milk powder, but at around $9- $13 a bag, I will have to be feeling wealthy when I do it! I like the idea of home made Ricotta!


That is really expensive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so better go and do some work. Back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's wonderful the things we remember about our grandparents. I never knew my father's father. Dad came over from Hungary sometime in the 1920's and I don't know if his father was alive at the time. I think his mom was still alive. I don't know when she died, probably long before I was born. His brother and sister stayed in Hungary. Only 2 of my cousins from his side came over. As far as I know, Dad had no other relatives in Canada. My mother's father was good with us but he was quite strict with his daughters when they lived with him.


Was your mother also Hungarian?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, we will have help unpacking. Our children will come over as they can and our grandson and his wife are great help. They will be over often and help. The only hurry I have is that we have invited everyone over for Thanksgiving dinner so we have that as a deadline. I hope it goes rather quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is really expensive.


I fully agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Yes, we will have help unpacking. Our children will come over as they can and our grandson and his wife are great help. They will be over often and help. The only hurry I have is that we have invited everyone over for Thanksgiving dinner so we have that as a deadline. I hope it goes rather quickly.


Remind me, when is Thanksgiving celebrated!?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Remind me, when is Thanksgiving celebrated!?


It is November 24th this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It is November 24th this year.


So it is a 'moveable' feast?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a grandfather I adored- he taught me how to dribble a football, when I was three. Died when I was four. Could not stand my father's father- don't really forgive him even now for the awful things he did in his lifetime- guess I need to work on that one.


I had two wonderful grandfathers. I spent my first 5 years of life following one or the other of them round their farms. One called me Teenie (short for Christine), to the other one, I was Shoot! I was lucky enough to have both of them around for many years. One died when I was 14, the other when I was in my early twenties. I suppose I got from them the totally unconditional love that I was not sure of receiving from my parents. My grandmas, too, in very different ways, left me with very precious memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had two wonderful grandfathers. I spent my first 5 years of life following one or the other of them round their farms. One called me Teenie (short for Christine), to the other one, I was Shoot! I was lucky enough to have both of them around for many years. One died when I was 14, the other when I was in my early twenties. I suppose I got from them the totally unconditional love that I was not sure of receiving from my parents. My grandmas, too, in very different ways, left me with very precious memories.


I loved my Granny Drysdale she was such a fine person- had no chance to remember Granny Jones, I was 6 months when she died- but I do have a few photos.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


Kate, I am so sorry for you, and her self, and family- is she one of the 'girls' from College?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> It's wonderful the things we remember about our grandparents. I never knew my father's father. Dad came over from Hungary sometime in the 1920's and I don't know if his father was alive at the time. I think his mom was still alive. I don't know when she died, probably long before I was born. His brother and sister stayed in Hungary. Only 2 of my cousins from his side came over. As far as I know, Dad had no other relatives in Canada. My mother's father was good with us but he was quite strict with his daughters when they lived with him.


It is interesting what you say about your grandfather being good with you, but strict with his own children. I think the same was true of my grandfathers. My dad's father thought he had the right to open his sons' mail while they were adults living in his house. They always referred to him as 'the governor'. My mum, as a teenager, got off the bus one evening after work to be met by her father telling her he had found her a new job, closer to home, and she would be starting the following Monday. She had to leave a job she loved for one she hated. No wonder she was married and pregnant within the year.

To me, both grandfathers were kind and encouraging.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


Prayers for your friend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate, I am so sorry for you, and her self, and family- is she one of the 'girls' from College?


No, I met Avril in my 2nd year of teaching (1973) and we both had our first children in 1978. We started meeting for coffee every 2nd week then, and we have continued to do so right up until about 3 weeks ago. I went to the house to see her last week and she wasn't looking good, but this has still happened much faster than we thought it would. I'm so grateful I got to visit with her last week.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


That is sad news. Hospice care can be of a very high quality, but that does not make it any easier to face up to saying goodbye to a friend of many years.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


Kate, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. Prayers are on their way for Avril.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is interesting what you say about your grandfather being good with you, but strict with his own children. I think the same was true of my grandfathers. My dad's father thought he had the right to open his sons' mail while they were adults living in his house. They always referred to him as 'the governor'. My mum, as a teenager, got off the bus one evening after work to be met by her father telling her he had found her a new job, closer to home, and she would be starting the following Monday. She had to leave a job she loved for one she hated. No wonder she was married and pregnant within the year.
> 
> To me, both grandfathers were kind and encouraging.


Maybe they had learned a lesson by then!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
> I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


That works . It's a great little video


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I met Avril in my 2nd year of teaching (1973) and we both had our first children in 1978. We started meeting for coffee every 2nd week then, and we have continued to do so right up until about 3 weeks ago. I went to the house to see her last week and she wasn't looking good, but this has still happened much faster than we thought it would. I'm so grateful I got to visit with her last week.


Will you be able to visit her again, or will that not be possible?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


Oh dear Kate. Such sad news about your dear friend Avril. Prayers are being sent up and hugs as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So it is a 'moveable' feast?


It's always that same Thursday, so the actual date changes, but not the day. My middle DB was born the 26th November, so sometimes has his birthday on Thanksgiving. Fourth Thursday in November.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Yes, we will have help unpacking. Our children will come over as they can and our grandson and his wife are great help. They will be over often and help. The only hurry I have is that we have invited everyone over for Thanksgiving dinner so we have that as a deadline. I hope it goes rather quickly.


I am sure that it will be finished in time. If not absolutely everything, it will be all that needs done, and no one will mind. They will all just be happy to all be together.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe they had learned a lesson by then!


Don't we all? :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It's wonderful the things we remember about our grandparents. I never knew my father's father. Dad came over from Hungary sometime in the 1920's and I don't know if his father was alive at the time. I think his mom was still alive. I don't know when she died, probably long before I was born. His brother and sister stayed in Hungary. Only 2 of my cousins from his side came over. As far as I know, Dad had no other relatives in Canada. My mother's father was good with us but he was quite strict with his daughters when they lived with him.


Never knew either set of grandparents all dead long before I was born


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


Sending prayers of comfort and peace for Avril, and comfort for her family and you. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Don't we all? :sm24:


Not sure on that one- my daughter's attitude seems to be to take it right out of my hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never knew either set of grandparents all dead long before I was born


Mmmm, maybe would have been better all round if you had have had them there!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


So sorry to hear your news Kate . I hope your friend gets all the care that she needs


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the opening, Kate and the summary,Margaret! You are wonderful to keep us all connected!!


KateB said:


> *Knitting Tea Party, Friday 28th October, 2016*
> 
> Me again, deputising for Sam - no frills this week, just a quick start to a new week.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, JudyM!


Gweniepooh said:


> This is the Knitting Tea Party Judy M and welcome to it. It is a wonderful group of folks that knit, crochet, share life and have become wonderful friends. Sam, our host, usually starts us off every Friday and we chat all week long. Lately he hasn't been well so a few of our members help him out occasionally.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice photo, Sonja! Love to hear about Mishka. My dog does the running through the house thing, too. Do you remember on a
All Creatures...the one lady used to say her dog was being "cracker dog!" That's my dog...cracker dog!
I hope you have the opportunity to chat with your sister. I will be praying for her.


Swedenme said:


> Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like it will be wrapped up soon, Joan and you can take a break!


mrsvette said:


> Thanks for starting Kate. Lots has happened to so many and prayers and hugs for all. Had closing earlier but didn't get the check(s). I had to sign papers before new owners arrived and they had to do their part. Papers processed through a credit union and then they issue the check. My realtor is dropping off the check(s) and closing papers (those are needed to get money back from insurance company). Realtor also gave me a bottle of wine and assorted goodies from Godiva. Going to share a lot with Melissa and Jimmy. I did treat Jimmy and myself to a nice lunch and got take out for Melissa. It's been a long day and back is bothering me. Can't wait until I can get comfy and maybe weave ends in on afghan. Do hope everyone is having/had a good day/night. Big hugs to all!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure on that one- my daughter's attitude seems to be to take it right out of my hands.


Sorry, Julie. I didn't mean to give a flippant reply when this is obviously something that causes you pain. I am sure the wisdom you have learned over the years has helped you to deal with the situation as best you are able, and to express your love for your grandchildren in the ways that have been open to you. As they get older, I am sure they will come to recognise that you did all, and more, that you were allowed to do. Children are pretty good at seeing through the artificial barriers that adults erect for them, and I am certain as yours become more independent and able to make their own decisions, they will want to include you in their lives. It may take time, but I am convinced it will happen.

Big Hug

Chris


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your food sounds yummy, Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks again for stepping in, Kate. I don't mind your being early.
> 
> Sam, I hope you're getting stronger. I have matzo ball soup for dinner (I add vegetables to mine so it's not as authentic as you might get in a diner) and have cinnamon rolls in the oven - one batch as sticky buns and one as cream cheese frosted ones. DD and DGS are coming for dinner and then making his Halloween costume - he's going as one of the Poke'mon. It's mostly going to be glued and taped so shouldn't take us very long.
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kate, so sorry about your friend. Sending you a hug.

I grew up just down the street from maternal grandparents. They were wonderful. We spent time with them several times a week. One of my favorite memories is going on the streetcar downtown with grandma. We would shop a bit and then have a lovely lunch at The Skyroom, a fancy restaurant on the top floor of a very nice department store


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My goodness Kimber has grown! She sure is happy to be home. Her coat looks so thick and shiny. Beautiful baby.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
> I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie, glad your Kimberly is back. I hope being away was not hard on her. I'm sure she was happy to see you again! Your table runner was very nice. And the cross stitch is lovely, as well. Thank you for showing us. My husband finally had surgery last year, for his hernia, that he had many years. He is now very glad he had it repaired.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting us off & letting Sam continue to rest & get better.
> 
> Gwen, that shark blanket is cute, maybe I should be doing one for GS, I need more stress in my life before Christmas????
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Exciting for your grandson to come to school in the U.S. Let us know what he decides!


angelam said:


> Thanks for starting off another week Kate. We're all so grateful to you for all the help you're giving Sam.
> Met up with DD and DGD for lunch today. We thought we'd have a girls day out since DGS and his Dad are off on a boys road trip in North East US looking at US Universities. DGS is seriously considering going over the pond for Uni. His Mother hopes he won't like any of them! DGD is fed up as she's been off school all this week for halfterm and had a miserable cold and all she's down is droop around at home. Now it's clearing up just in time to go back to school!
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them. Enjoy your weekend everyone and Happy Halloween to all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That was me, Krestie, thanks! I looked them up! Do you knit them sweaters?


krestiekrew said:


> Hi, just dropping in and I find sharks an mermaids! I hope the sharks don't have the mermaids for lunch!! :sm06:
> 
> Found a shawl in 2 color brioche, don't have much knowledge on brioche but I'm determined to have that shawl, it's called Fire in the Sky and it's on Ravelry. Just have to figure out what yarn I am going to use.
> 
> ...


 :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable, Fan!


Fan said:


> Gwen These are the fishy hats I made for the children in our adopted family. Their parents bought a boat for fishing so I made them for the kids for Christmas a couple of years ago. They love wearing them too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie! i've copied and saved it to give it a try if we ever get cooler weather!

Now for a question: What is a non-reactive pot? Never heard that term.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to try to attach the cheese making recipes that I was sent from my class, there's also a good one from the Whoot.
> 
> "Quick" Mozzarella Recipe
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry, Julie. I didn't mean to give a flippant reply when this is obviously something that causes you pain. I am sure the wisdom you have learned over the years has helped you to deal with the situation as best you are able, and to express your love for your grandchildren in the ways that have been open to you. As they get older, I am sure they will come to recognise that you did all, and more, that you were allowed to do. Children are pretty good at seeing through the artificial barriers that adults erect for them, and I am certain as yours become more independent and able to make their own decisions, they will want to include you in their lives. It may take time, but I am convinced it will happen.
> 
> Big Hug
> 
> Chris


Thank you, Chris- it is the stigma of having had the Mental Health diagnosis for so many years- Dad is so totally forgiven, and I am blamed for all the dysfunctionality. My current diagnosis of PTSD turns it squarely back to Chris (the ex) and she does NOT like that. Also I am in her opinion the rat that left the sinking ship, by selling up in Christchurch when I met Fale, whereas her father lives a couple of kilometers from her, and has been through the Earthquakes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too Julie....will check with the 2 local health food stores but not sure if it will be available.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ever so, Bonnie- next task- find a source of non homogenised milk! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Kate, so sorry about your friend. Sending you a hug.
> 
> I grew up just down the street from maternal grandparents. They were wonderful. We spent time with them several times a week. One of my favorite memories is going on the streetcar downtown with grandma. We would shop a bit and then have a lovely lunch at The Skyroom, a fancy restaurant on the top floor of a very nice department store


Which city was this? with the streetcar?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Liz, so happy you got a good report from the doc about your eye!


budasha said:


> Those are really cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Nannyof6GS. I hesitated to post as I posted them 2 years ago as I made them but wanted Fan to see them. Can't think of the name of the book I got them from but they were fun to do.


Nannyof6GS said:


> Gwen, what lucky people they are! The hats are so adorable (as are the faces under them)!! You do wonderful work.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KayJo, your yarn haul is astounding! What an awesome gift and I am sure you will remember your friend with every stitch! Wow!


Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I too keep thinking the tea cozies would be fun to make and have thought about making one or two for my sister as she has a number of tea pots but then she doesn't seem to have much appreciation for things I knit overall so it is still just a thought.


machriste said:


> That is so adorable. Don't make tea much in a pot anymore, but that would just be fun to make!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too Julie....will check with the 2 local health food stores but not sure if it will be available.


You are lucky you can get to a Health Store- we have ONE locally that charges like the wounded Rhino, and the Council as from today has buggered up our bus system and made access to the Shopping Mall just about impossible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Julie just stand on your head to watch it. Just think of the exercise you would get! LOL....I'm just teasing you of course.


Lurker 2 said:


> Would not mind, IF, I could find a way to rotate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Julie just stand on your head to watch it. Just think of the exercise you would get! LOL....I'm just teasing you of course.


LOL, :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I loved the mermaid tales, Gwen, especially the yellow one! I can't wait to see the shark! How was your makeup date with your DGD? You are a fun Gram!


Gweniepooh said:


> Got all ready to do the "purchased" shark shark pattern and whoops...couldn't find one of the size needles I needed soooooo I am back to the free pattern which is okay as I finally found where it gave the size of the project it is intended for. Onward I go! TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage and I watched Halloweentown and Halloweentown 2 this afternoon. We both enjoyed them very much.????????????????

Greg came again last night and slept here. 3rd time this week. Gage was up before he left this morning so got to say good morning to him. I walked him out to the car. Not sure if he will be back later.

Has been a nice day out today as in warm. Not sunny though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I never really knew my grandparents on either side of the family. My mother's dad passed when she was 9 and her mother when she was in college. My paternal granddad must have passed when I was an infant as I have a picture of them with him holding me and my paternal grandmother I knew a little but living in Texas didn't actually see her but a very few times. Can tell you she was a strange and one; very distrustful of most folks.


budasha said:


> It's wonderful the things we remember about our grandparents. I never knew my father's father. Dad came over from Hungary sometime in the 1920's and I don't know if his father was alive at the time. I think his mom was still alive. I don't know when she died, probably long before I was born. His brother and sister stayed in Hungary. Only 2 of my cousins from his side came over. As far as I know, Dad had no other relatives in Canada. My mother's father was good with us but he was quite strict with his daughters when they lived with him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I watched Halloweentown and Halloweentown 2 this afternoon. We both enjoyed them very much.????????????????
> 
> Greg came again last night and slept here. 3rd time this week. Gage was up before he left this morning so got to say good morning to him. I walked him out to the car. Not sure if he will be back later.
> 
> Has been a nice day out today as in warm. Not sunny though.


Melody, just don't pin your hopes too high- I know you love him, BUT he does need lessons in taking RESPONSIBILTY.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry for all you are going thru, Puplover. Sometimes the guys don't get that a little empathy would go a long way with us. Prayers for you and a hug!


Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.
> 
> Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It falls on the 4th Thursday of November each year Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> So it is a 'moveable' feast?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers being said for Avril, her family, and for you Kate.


KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It falls on the 4th Thursday of November each year Julie.


Which in our terms is Moveable- Fixed Feasts are on the same DAY of the month, rather than same day of the week of the month, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh the health food stores here are expensive too....love your way of saying the "charge like the wounded Rhino". Don't shop there very often for sure.


Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky you can get to a Health Store- we have ONE locally that charges like the wounded Rhino, and the Council as from today has buggered up our bus system and made access to the Shopping Mall just about impossible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a wonderful time with DGD. We spent about 3 hours running around town. Still haven't put any makeup on but promised her I would and would send her a picture. She is going to put purple streaks in my hair this next week one day after school....no, I'm not getting done up for Halloween...LOL...used to have the bit of purple awhile back and just like it. LOL


oneapril said:


> I loved the mermaid tales, Gwen, especially the yellow one! I can't wait to see the shark! How was your makeup date with your DGD? You are a fun Gram!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh the health food stores here are expensive too....love your way of saying the "charge like the wounded Rhino". Don't shop there very often for sure.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like that term...don't you just how we all have terms that are different but in the same language?


Lurker 2 said:


> Which in our terms is Moveable- Fixed Feasts are on the same DAY of the month, rather than same day of the week of the month, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Like that term...don't you just how we all have terms that are different but in the same language?


I think this usage comes from the Anglican Church usage!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Julie* do you know what is meant by a non-reactive pan/pot?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will you be able to visit her again, or will that not be possible?


I'm not sure and to be perfectly honest I don't know that I should go even if it's not family only, as I know all I'll not be able to do anything but cry, and I think that would upset her rather than give her comfort which is what I ought to be able to do, but just can't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* do you know what is meant by a non-reactive pan/pot?


Non Aluminium/aluminum - some Stainless steels are ok- NOT copper etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm not sure and to be perfectly honest I don't know that I should go even if it's not family only, as I know all I'll not be able to do anything but cry, and I think that would upset her rather than give her comfort which is what I ought to be able to do, but just can't.


I did wonder, Kate- it is obviously getting you at a very gut level. 
Hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Kate. Sending peaceful thoughts for her and lots of soothing hugs for her family - and you to.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pg 18. Holding my place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


sending prayers and hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Your food sounds yummy, Rookie!


Thanks, it was delicious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* do you know what is meant by a non-reactive pan/pot?


probably not to use something like aluminum


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
> I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


Awe, she's so cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> probably not to use something like aluminum


Very definitely not!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Certainly understandable. So good that you did get to see her when she wasn't quite so ill and you know she enjoyed your visit and loved you. My mom' sister came to see her shortly before she worsened and both she and mom expressed how they were glad to have had the visit before things got much worse.


KateB said:


> I'm not sure and to be perfectly honest I don't know that I should go even if it's not family only, as I know all I'll not be able to do anything but cry, and I think that would upset her rather than give her comfort which is what I ought to be able to do, but just can't.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie


Lurker 2 said:


> Non Aluminium/aluminum - some Stainless steels are ok- NOT copper etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I could possibly sacrifice one of my bags of milk powder, but at around $9- $13 a bag, I will have to be feeling wealthy when I do it! I like the idea of home made Ricotta!


How much milk does a bag make? That seems very expensive. We pay $5-6/ 4 litres of liquid milk, I don't know anyone who uses powdered milk here.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* do you know what is meant by a non-reactive pan/pot?


Cast iron and aluminum would react with certain foods like tomatoes which are acidic. Glass, ceramic, granite would probably be non-reactive. Maybe stainless steel,


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Melody, just don't pin your hopes too high- I know you love him, BUT he does need lessons in taking RESPONSIBILTY.


I am trying not to Julie. And I do agree with you☺


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone re the fish hats, they were lots of fun to make. 
Gwen wow you sure did a great job on those hats, very impressive.
As it's a nice day today and Stu has gone to a car event, I have been outside doing battle with the weeds out back. 
It's looking a lot better now, and the roses are smelling great too. I could have done more but the body needs to go easy so am not sore tomorrow.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sure that it will be finished in time. If not absolutely everything, it will be all that needs done, and no one will mind. They will all just be happy to all be together.


Those who matter to you and your DH won't mind if certain things aren't perfect or up to your usual way of doing things. Anyone who minds won't matter to you and your family at all. Trust me, Marilyn.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Granny2005 said:


> Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


Just keep reading along and posting when you feel like it. Welcome and let us know more about you as you feel inclined to share. Each tea party starts on Friday and goes for the week. I'm busy with some Christmas gifts and doilies in both knitting and crochet.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Granny2005 said:


> Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


This is how it works, Granny2005: We just jump into any conversations that interest us; whenever we need to ask question re something not understood; want to express our opinion on whatever topics are current or that we've just read no matter how far back in the posts, etc. We talk about our projects whether knitting or crochet, family, siblings or grandchildren and great-grands; pets, trips, fun happenings in our neighborhoods or whatever. We avoid insults, derogatory comments about one another, politics and/or religion and faith practices.

In other words, we care about one another. A good number of us have met annually in Defiance, Ohio where our moderator, Sam (user name: thewren) lives. It is called the Knit-a-palooza or KAP.

We have come to care a great deal about each other although we are all over the globe. Various world time zones can become a complication sometimes but we usually manage to work it out.

Please come back often. We always have plenty of room around the tea table (hence the name ''tea party'') and you'll always be welcome. Come and enjoy!! :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

jheiens said:


> This is how it works, Granny2005: We just jump into any conversations that interest us; whenever we need to ask question re something not understood; want to express our opinion on whatever topics are current or that we've just read no matter how far back in the posts, etc. We talk about our projects whether knitting or crochet, family, siblings or grandchildren and great-grands; pets, trips, fun happenings in our neighborhoods or whatever. We avoid insults, derogatory comments about one another, politics and/or religion and faith practices.
> 
> In other words, we care about one another. A good number of us have met annually in Defiance, Ohio where our moderator, Sam (user name: thewren) lives. It is called the Knit-a-palooza or KAP.
> 
> ...


Perfect explanation couldn't have put it better☺????❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome Granny2005☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How much milk does a bag make? That seems very expensive. We pay $5-6/ 4 litres of liquid milk, I don't know anyone who uses powdered milk here.


It is a kilo of milk powder, and I think it said 10L. I am a bit overtired- memory function not so good- that is for 1% milk, not sure of the Wholemilk figures, although that would also be for 10L, but can cost more like $14 a baq. I don't buy liquid milk because I seldom use it all before it goes bad. Homogenised milk tends to go bad, rather than genuinely sour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am trying not to Julie. And I do agree with you☺


I am very relieved to hear that, Mel- I have been worrying.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice family, Bonnie Adorable birthday girl!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, congrats on the sale going through.
> 
> DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Joy! So sorry about your tires!


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I know it wasn't funny, picking up tiny beads twice, but it did read like an I Love Lucy scene.
> Martina, healing energy sent your way.
> Pup lover, I, too, think constant pain and worry can cause b/p irregularities. Hope DH can be more supportive. Husbands! I know when mine is worried about me he tends to sound harsh and yelling. I also know he would never hurt me and stresses when he gets worried. He's 85 so not likely to change.
> Well, this is the last time I critter sit! They live 5 miles out on dirt. Managed to get 2 flat tires coming home at 5 p.m. Luckily I was near home with nice family outside. I didn't even have my cell! I know, I know, muy loco. Anyway they called AAA and Al. Tow truck came fairly quickly and I road with him to tire shop, which was closed. Then he gave me ride home. My friend Pat will take me up to feed them in a.m. Car should be ready by p.m. feeding.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Marilyn, so glad you are finally in! Take time to rest and don't try to do it all at once. I so wish we were all able to help you...you would be done in a jiff! Hugs!


Railyn said:


> Would you believe that we are moved. The new house is a mess but we are able to do the basics so that is OK with me. I went to the old house to finish cleaning the garage but gave up after a couple of loads of trash to the curb. My feet and back hurt so much that I felt like I couldn't take another step. On the way to the new house there was an accident on the freeway and what is usually a 10 minute drive took almost 45 minutes. Made for some slow going. Will start unpacking in ernest next week. Just too tired now.
> All sewing, knitting, etc. has been put aside for awhile so nothing new to report. I can't even walk in my sewing room but that will have to wait until the kitchen, dining area is cleaned.
> Best wishes to all, especially those is tough situations. Keep your chin up and keep plugging along.
> Marilyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Marla and I hit the farmers market this morning, and David wanted steak so I picked up steak for dinner, got the lawn weed and fed for it's late fall feeding and then watered so that I could roll up all the water hoses and get them in the garage so that is also done, cleaned up doggie poo from the yard, put everything in the garage that needs to go in for now, and then got pineapple upside down cake made for dessert, floors swept and cooking dinner now, the colecannon (sp) is done so just the steaks, David should be home anytime. yay!. 

And now Gizmo thinks it mommy and Gizmo playtime. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Bonnie, she is a beautiful, happy doggie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
> I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very relieved to hear that, Mel- I have been worrying.


I am trying hard. I miss him so and do love him. I am enjoying him being around and so is Gage.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That made me chuckle, Angelam!


angelam said:


> You must be getting our sunshine Sonja. Extremely mild here too but very grey, misty and damp. Even spent some time in the garden this morning planting three peony plants I bought. When they arrived they just looked like three pieces of stick, no idea which way is up! I planted them anyway and will wait and see what happens. If anyone in Australia finds an unexpected peony popping up in their garden next spring....it's mine! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am trying hard. I miss him so and do love him. I am enjoying him being around and so is Gage.


I know you love him Mel- but it is so important not to 'doormat' yourself.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very relieved to hear that, Mel- I have been worrying.


Ive been concerned too, Mel.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


Beautiful picture, Julie


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for Avril, Kate, and those who love her. Hugs.


KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie! i've copied and saved it to give it a try if we ever get cooler weather!
> 
> Now for a question: What is a non-reactive pot? Never heard that term.


May have already been answered, but aluminum and copper are reactive. Stainless steel is not. Glass is not.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you.
Gwen, yes it got very lucky people in Ridgecrest help each other. Don't expect compensation, but as I don't have truck won't critter sit again. 
Marilyn, glad you have moved.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a fun day!


Gweniepooh said:


> I had a wonderful time with DGD. We spent about 3 hours running around town. Still haven't put any makeup on but promised her I would and would send her a picture. She is going to put purple streaks in my hair this next week one day after school....no, I'm not getting done up for Halloween...LOL...used to have the bit of purple awhile back and just like it. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to try to attach the cheese making recipes that I was sent from my class, there's also a good one from the Whoot.
> 
> "Quick" Mozzarella Recipe
> 
> ...


Those are definitely worth saving, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, ???? Thank you.
Angelam, thank you. Getting a tad old for trekking over dirt roads sans Jeep or truck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A stainless steel pot or an enameled pot will be non-reactive. When you cook foods with high acid content in pans that are aluminum or copper, they can cause discoloration or even metal residue in your foods.



Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* do you know what is meant by a non-reactive pan/pot?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Granny2005, welcome! Just join in the chat...and enjoy!


Granny2005 said:


> Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, handsome grandson and Kimberly is a pretty lab.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, so sorry to hear of your friend Avril.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Funny, Kaye! We will all be coming to your meeting!!


Poledra65 said:


> And to think that I already have at least twice that much. :sm06:
> 
> My name is Kaye Jo and I have an addiction... :sm16:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

One April, thank you. All in all I was very lucky, nice family helped, tow truck came within half an hour, and I didn't ruin rims. Good lesson to take cell phone with me though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky you can get to a Health Store- we have ONE locally that charges like the wounded Rhino, and the Council as from today has buggered up our bus system and made access to the Shopping Mall just about impossible.


Not nice. Too bad they don't have to use the bus to get everywhere, and have to deal with the mess they make.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, busy day. Glad you got to play with doggie.
Julie, pretty pic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> One April, thank you. All in all I was very lucky, nice family helped, tow truck came within half an hour, and I didn't ruin rims. Good lesson to take cell phone with me though.


So sorry to hear about the flat tires. Thank goodness you are a hiker in the case you hadn't been near home. Do you always carry drinking water wi th you? It does seem to be harder for all us older ones to remember our cell phones.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know you love him Mel- but it is so important not to 'doormat' yourself.


Again I agree????
I hope I am not doing that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


I'm so sorry Kate, I hope that she's not in any pain or suffering.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just been out with the dog and didn't need a coat , in fact it was that warm I took the sweatshirt I had on off . Beautiful sunshine here and not even a hint of a breeze . Fingers crossed we get a few more days like this . Winter won't feel so bad . Although I won't be thinking that when its here ????


Sounds lovely. We have had a couple of sunny days here. It is 24c here today, however very windy and a cold change is supposed to be coming later in the day with rain and even maybe hail.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> No, I met Avril in my 2nd year of teaching (1973) and we both had our first children in 1978. We started meeting for coffee every 2nd week then, and we have continued to do so right up until about 3 weeks ago. I went to the house to see her last week and she wasn't looking good, but this has still happened much faster than we thought it would. I'm so grateful I got to visit with her last week.


So glad you got to visit with her Kate. We just had the same experience and made that trip to Ohio. It isn't easy, so be easy on yourself. If you can't go to the service perhaps you could get together with some of your friends and have a good talk and cry and remember her together if any of them knew her. Even if they didn't they can help you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I met Avril in my 2nd year of teaching (1973) and we both had our first children in 1978. We started meeting for coffee every 2nd week then, and we have continued to do so right up until about 3 weeks ago. I went to the house to see her last week and she wasn't looking good, but this has still happened much faster than we thought it would. I'm so grateful I got to visit with her last week.


It's so good that you have been able to continue your tradition of meeting for so long, I know you will sorely miss her when she is gone. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, big hugs. Think of you so often.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
> I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


Aaaw she looks and sounds like a lovely dog. I bet the kids really missed her. The video worked for me but upside down, no idea how to turn it so I just had to imagine the right way up LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> You must be getting our sunshine Sonja. Extremely mild here too but very grey, misty and damp. Even spent some time in the garden this morning planting three peony plants I bought. When they arrived they just looked like three pieces of stick, no idea which way is up! I planted them anyway and will wait and see what happens. If anyone in Australia finds an unexpected peony popping up in their garden next spring....it's mine! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


LOL. Hopefully you had them the right way up. But I WILL be on the lookout just in case. :sm06: :sm17:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Granny2005 said:


> Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


Granny2005, welcome! Just jump right in, and join the conversation. We are a bunch of knitters and crocheters that like to share what we are working on, and what is going on in our lives, the good and the bad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Must be something with you being "down under". Plays right side up for me????????


Mmmm..... ha ha very funny. LOL :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I got my yarn for the mermaid tail and it is lovely. Reasonably priced, but they shorted me one skein and want me to wait 10 days to see if I get the missing one. Mind you, no other box was shipped, it is just Michaels policy. I told them that was unacceptable as I need the same dye lot. Oh well, we will see what happens. Thank goodness I think I have extra yarn but I won't be ordering from Michaels again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You will be growing roots ????
> Son has just came home with two Christmas roses for me which Ive already planted . I like hellebores (sp?)


Me too... my friend has a few in her garden, I really like them. I should see if I can get one sometime.

Your son is very thoughtful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla and I hit the farmers market this morning, and David wanted steak so I picked up steak for dinner, got the lawn weed and fed for it's late fall feeding and then watered so that I could roll up all the water hoses and get them in the garage so that is also done, cleaned up doggie poo from the yard, put everything in the garage that needs to go in for now, and then got pineapple upside down cake made for dessert, floors swept and cooking dinner now, the colecannon (sp) is done so just the steaks, David should be home anytime. yay!.
> 
> And now Gizmo thinks it mommy and Gizmo playtime. lolol


You have been busy! Wish I had just a tiny bit of your energy. Glad David will be home soon (probably is by now). Do you have any energy left to play with Gizmo? :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


Beautiful view!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


Oh that is so sad. I hope she is being kept comfortable and pain free. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And to think that I already have at least twice that much. :sm06:
> 
> My name is Kaye Jo and I have an addiction... :sm16:


 :sm16: And you are not alone in your addiction!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw she looks and sounds like a lovely dog. I bet the kids really missed her. The video worked for me but upside down, no idea how to turn it so I just had to imagine the right way up LOL


Julie could only see the video upside down, also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I got my yarn for the mermaid tail and it is lovely. Reasonably priced, but they shorted me one skein and want me to wait 10 days to see if I get the missing one. Mind you, no other box was shipped, it is just Michaels policy. I told them that was unacceptable as I need the same dye lot. Oh well, we will see what happens. Thank goodness I think I have extra yarn but I won't be ordering from Michaels again.


Very pretty. Too bad you are short a skein. Hope you get the replacement, and of the same dye lot.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

He everyone and speial He to JoanM hope you join us again.
Thank you Kate for opening for Sam, I know I'm in a day late but at least I made it. Today was 70 degrees, quite a bit warmer than it has been. 
I think I mentioned that I experimented with growing flax i my garden to process it for linen. I had to figure out homeade tools. It is very interesting to me to see how different fibers are made and it was a fun experiment. I didn't plant very much but enough to play with. If I get enough linen to actually weave something I'llhave to figure that out too. 
My computer is acting up ill have to stop back later


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome granny2005!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> May have already been answered, but aluminum and copper are reactive. Stainless steel is not. Glass is not.


Actually depends on the quality of the Stainless Steel- I would mistrust any of Chinese origin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Beautiful picture, Julie


I thought it absolutely lovely! It's been a very nice day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Not nice. Too bad they don't have to use the bus to get everywhere, and have to deal with the mess they make.


What is even worse is that around 200 people lost their jobs (Drivers and all the support staff) - we are a very low decile suburb- the bus system worked but when the Contracts were tendered the Council went for the cheapest option- we no longer have a direct route to the major Technical College in Otara- for instance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, busy day. Glad you got to play with doggie.
> Julie, pretty pic.


Thank you Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Again I agree????
> I hope I am not doing that.


I know how easy it is to allow it to happen- I got stuck for 7 years in a very bad marriage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful view!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually depends on the quality of the Stainless Steel- I would mistrust any of Chinese origin.


True. All of my old (34 1/2 years!) SS is good, and so is my more recent expensive Health Craft SS.

Also, cast iron is reactive, Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is even worse is that around 200 people lost their jobs (Drivers and all the support staff) - we are a very low decile suburb- the bus system worked but when the Contracts were tendered the Council went for the cheapest option- we no longer have a direct route to the major Technical College in Otara- for instance.


 :sm22:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> True. All of my old (34 1/2 years!) SS is good, and so is my more recent expensive Health Craft SS.
> 
> Also, cast iron is reactive, Gwen!


And Lead is especially so- it's why the Roman Empire crumbled- they ate off lead, cooked in lead, drank their vino in lead- get the point?!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Never knew either set of grandparents all dead long before I was born


Me either, mine were all in the UK. All Aunts, Uncles and cousins as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had a wonderful time with DGD. We spent about 3 hours running around town. Still haven't put any makeup on but promised her I would and would send her a picture. She is going to put purple streaks in my hair this next week one day after school....no, I'm not getting done up for Halloween...LOL...used to have the bit of purple awhile back and just like it. LOL


Great fun with your DGD. Looking forward to the next photo of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> This is how it works, Granny2005: We just jump into any conversations that interest us; whenever we need to ask question re something not understood; want to express our opinion on whatever topics are current or that we've just read no matter how far back in the posts, etc. We talk about our projects whether knitting or crochet, family, siblings or grandchildren and great-grands; pets, trips, fun happenings in our neighborhoods or whatever. We avoid insults, derogatory comments about one another, politics and/or religion and faith practices.
> 
> In other words, we care about one another. A good number of us have met annually in Defiance, Ohio where our moderator, Sam (user name: thewren) lives. It is called the Knit-a-palooza or KAP.
> 
> ...


And welcome from me too. 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


Very pretty. :sm24:

Well it is 3pm and the change is weather is hitting now. Nasty gusts of wind, very strong and the temperature is dropping fast. Good grief!

Edit. I just looked on the weather site and we went from 23c down to 16c in an hour. We seem to do this a lot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's wonderful the things we remember about our grandparents. I never knew my father's father. Dad came over from Hungary sometime in the 1920's and I don't know if his father was alive at the time. I think his mom was still alive. I don't know when she died, probably long before I was born. His brother and sister stayed in Hungary. Only 2 of my cousins from his side came over. As far as I know, Dad had no other relatives in Canada. My mother's father was good with us but he was quite strict with his daughters when they lived with him.


Sad that you didn't know more of your Dads family. I can't imagine ever leaving home & going 1/2 way around the world alone but I guess they wanted a better life.
Both my grandfathers lived with us when I was young but my Dads dad died when I was 6 & was on crutches as long as I can remember so he didn't do much with me but my mom's Dad lived with us til I was 13 so he told me lots if family stories. My cousins all live in Ontario but I keep in touch with quite a few if them

My boys were close with DHs dad but his mom wasn't a very cuddly grandmother (she was kind of a miserable woman)???? My mom was already gone. My step dad really enjoyed spending time with the kids but was quite disabled, he had a stroke when DS2 was just a baby & was in hospital after that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


I'm sorry to hear that, I hope they can keep her pain free. DH went to a funeral this afternoon for one of his classmates who passed from bowel cancer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is interesting what you say about your grandfather being good with you, but strict with his own children. I think the same was true of my grandfathers. My dad's father thought he had the right to open his sons' mail while they were adults living in his house. They always referred to him as 'the governor'. My mum, as a teenager, got off the bus one evening after work to be met by her father telling her he had found her a new job, closer to home, and she would be starting the following Monday. She had to leave a job she loved for one she hated. No wonder she was married and pregnant within the year.
> 
> To me, both grandfathers were kind and encouraging.


I'm so glad that I came of age when women had the right to choose what they did in life


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie! i've copied and saved it to give it a try if we ever get cooler weather!
> 
> Now for a question: What is a non-reactive pot? Never heard that term.


I think maybe a tin or cast iron pot? We just used regular stainless steel pots. I think any normal cookwear now used would be fine.

I just looked it up & here's the definition

http://www.marthastewart.com/268043/reactive-vs-nonreactive-pans


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky you can get to a Health Store- we have ONE locally that charges like the wounded Rhino, and the Council as from today has buggered up our bus system and made access to the Shopping Mall just about impossible.


That's the pits when you have to rely on the bus for transportation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm not sure and to be perfectly honest I don't know that I should go even if it's not family only, as I know all I'll not be able to do anything but cry, and I think that would upset her rather than give her comfort which is what I ought to be able to do, but just can't.


Hugs to you, so sad to loose a good friend


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Granny2005 said:


> Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


Hi & welcome, you just join in the chatter ???? Tell us what you're working on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla and I hit the farmers market this morning, and David wanted steak so I picked up steak for dinner, got the lawn weed and fed for it's late fall feeding and then watered so that I could roll up all the water hoses and get them in the garage so that is also done, cleaned up doggie poo from the yard, put everything in the garage that needs to go in for now, and then got pineapple upside down cake made for dessert, floors swept and cooking dinner now, the colecannon (sp) is done so just the steaks, David should be home anytime. yay!.
> 
> And now Gizmo thinks it mommy and Gizmo playtime. lolol


Wow, you've had a whirlwind day!

What is Colecannon?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, ???? Thank you.
> Angelam, thank you. Getting a tad old for trekking over dirt roads sans Jeep or truck.


I guess you won't be visiting my part of the world, we have many dirt roads. My DIL got the ambulance stuck on one of our great roads after the last snow storm, it was so muddy. Fortunately they had delivered their patient & were just on the way home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And to think that I already have at least twice that much. :sm06:
> 
> My name is Kaye Jo and I have an addiction... :sm16:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I got my yarn for the mermaid tail and it is lovely. Reasonably priced, but they shorted me one skein and want me to wait 10 days to see if I get the missing one. Mind you, no other box was shipped, it is just Michaels policy. I told them that was unacceptable as I need the same dye lot. Oh well, we will see what happens. Thank goodness I think I have extra yarn but I won't be ordering from Michaels again.


I can't wait to see your mermaid tail made from that, such pretty yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me either, mine were all in the UK. All Aunts, Uncles and cousins as well.


I can't imagine being so far from all my family, what a brave bunch our ancestors were


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH helped our neighbour during harvest &a tonight he took his whole crew to a Chinese smorgasbord in Lloydminster for supper. It was a nice evening & good food.

Melody, I hope things work out with you &Greg but as Julie said, don't be a doormat. 

Cathy, isn't it strange that the video is only upside down for you & Julie, have you seen other videos posted &I are they also upside down? Too weird

You know that addiction that Kaye was talking about? Well my friend is really enabling, she was at a garage sale last week & called me, would I like a bag if wool, I thought I was getting yarn but what she got was roving, a garbage bag full???? I know my friend whose DH is building a old western village has a spinning wheel there, I'm thinking I might ask if it's in working order &I if so could I try spinning this into something more useable. If not, I guess I will try to use it like the Cowichan people, my old landlady from when I was in college did that, just rolled it with her hands as she knit, I never tried that but she made many sweaters that way & they were traditional cowichan ones & beautiful


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine being so far from all my family, what a brave bunch our ancestors were


Yes very brave. Sometimes I wish I had lots of family around me though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH helped our neighbour during harvest &a tonight he took his whole crew to a Chinese smorgasbord in Lloydminster for supper. It was a nice evening & good food.
> 
> Melody, I hope things work out with you &Greg but as Julie said, don't be a doormat.
> 
> Cathy, isn't it strange that the video is only upside down for you & Julie, have you seen other videos posted &I are they also upside down? Too weird


It is strange.... I am wondering if it is because Julie and I are using PCs and I know quite a lot of you use ipads and tablets.... mmm interesting.

I have a feeling sometimes a video will come through sideways also, but some do show as the right way up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, you've had a whirlwind day!
> 
> What is Colecannon?


Colcannon is a traditional Irish dish made of mashed potato, cabbage, and bacon. Yummy just googled it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's the pits when you have to rely on the bus for transportation


It really is- I am planning on writing a letter to the new Mayor, about it, after I have ventured out a time or two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'm not sure and to be perfectly honest I don't know that I should go even if it's not family only, as I know all I'll not be able to do anything but cry, and I think that would upset her rather than give her comfort which is what I ought to be able to do, but just can't.


If you go You will surprise yourself and find the strength to put on a happy face and chatter on about anything and everything


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH helped our neighbour during harvest &a tonight he took his whole crew to a Chinese smorgasbord in Lloydminster for supper. It was a nice evening & good food.
> 
> Melody, I hope things work out with you &Greg but as Julie said, don't be a doormat.
> 
> ...


Oh dear Bonnie- thank you for the giggle- a rubbish bag full- maybe the Cowichan sweater is the best idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Granny2005 said:


> Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


Just join in with the conversation even if it's from a few pages back its ok , we chatter about anything at all and are a friendly bunch so just jump right in 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you go You will surprise yourself and find the strength to put on a happy face and chatter on about anything and everything


There speaks the voice of hard experience.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


Beautiful picture Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture Julie


We are very lucky living here- some beautiful harbours, hills, beaches...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There speaks the voice of hard experience.


Morning / evening Julie . Up earlier than usual this morning as the clocks have gone back .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning / evening Julie . Up earlier than usual this morning as the clocks have gone back .


Morning, dear Sonja! what time does that make it- if you were on summertime it's just gone 7 am., which is not exceptionally early.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, dear Sonja! what time does that make it- if you were on summertime it's just gone 7 am., which is not exceptionally early.


It's now 6.07am been up since 4 and out with dog at 5 , I'm now trying to sit still and keep quiet as I don't want to wake the house . Would be the ideal time to clean up and get the washing machine on but no I'll keep quiet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I got my yarn for the mermaid tail and it is lovely. Reasonably priced, but they shorted me one skein and want me to wait 10 days to see if I get the missing one. Mind you, no other box was shipped, it is just Michaels policy. I told them that was unacceptable as I need the same dye lot. Oh well, we will see what happens. Thank goodness I think I have extra yarn but I won't be ordering from Michaels again.


That is not right . They should send you another skein straight away .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too... my friend has a few in her garden, I really like them. I should see if I can get one sometime.
> 
> Your son is very thoughtful.


He is . But it's funny because you never know what he is going to turn up with next . It was him who started and keeps adding to my Christmas snow globe collection .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's now 6.07am been up since 4 and out with dog at 5 , I'm now trying to sit still and keep quiet as I don't want to wake the house . Would be the ideal time to clean up and get the washing machine on but no I'll keep quiet


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He is . But it's funny because you never know what he is going to turn up with next . It was him who started and keeps adding to my Christmas snow globe collection .


Thats a lovely idea.

It is 6pm here and down to 12c now and blasting wind still.

Have a nice day Sonja. Golly 4am is pretty early.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Julie, sorry I missed your call couple of days ago. I was at my volunteering.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Perfect explanation couldn't have put it better☺????❤


Welcome Granny! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, sorry I missed your call couple of days ago. I was at my volunteering.


And I am right out of minutes now- or I would have rung!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am right out of minutes now- or I would have rung!


Thats fine. I might try to go on Skype maybe tomorrow sometime....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Granny2005 said:


> Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


Granny 2005, welcome from the UK. Come and join us as often as you are able. We love meeting new people around our table.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats fine. I might try to go on Skype maybe tomorrow sometime....


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> One April, thank you. All in all I was very lucky, nice family helped, tow truck came within half an hour, and I didn't ruin rims. Good lesson to take cell phone with me though.


Think I'm like you. The one time I really needed a cell phone would be when I didn't have it with me. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You know that addiction that Kaye was talking about? Well my friend is really enabling, she was at a garage sale last week & called me, would I like a bag if wool, I thought I was getting yarn but what she got was roving, a garbage bag full???? I know my friend whose DH is building a old western village has a spinning wheel there, I'm thinking I might ask if it's in working order &I if so could I try spinning this into something more useable. If not, I guess I will try to use it like the Cowichan people, my old landlady from when I was in college did that, just rolled it with her hands as she knit, I never tried that but she made many sweaters that way & they were traditional cowichan ones & beautiful


What a great opportunity to try your hand at spinning. I just can't imagine having to roll it in your hands as you were knitting, must have taken for ever to get a sweater finished!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It is strange.... I am wondering if it is because Julie and I are using PCs and I know quite a lot of you use ipads and tablets.... mmm interesting.
> 
> I have a feeling sometimes a video will come through sideways also, but some do show as the right way up.


I use a laptop and it came through the right way up for me. I know we were joking when someone said it must be because you and Julie live "down under", but now I'm beginning to wonder if there may be something in that.........


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's now 6.07am been up since 4 and out with dog at 5 , I'm now trying to sit still and keep quiet as I don't want to wake the house . Would be the ideal time to clean up and get the washing machine on but no I'll keep quiet


So you'll just have to knit!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

4:00a.m. here and already wide awake and ready for the day and like SwedenMe, doing quiet things. Meeting up with a HS classmate-we haven't seen each other, but maybe 5 times in the past 47 years, but know we'll just pick right back up. Time to go make a costume


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got 3 little furry Pom poms really cheap so I'm making cable hats and as I wanted to try something like the azel pullover that's all over the knitting sites I put the 2 together . Didn't have chunky yarn so used Aran and size 5.5mm needles and made a size to fit a 12-18 month . Very easy knit .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I use a laptop and it came through the right way up for me. I know we were joking when someone said it must be because you and Julie live "down under", but now I'm beginning to wonder if there may be something in that.........


Me too..... It will be interesting to see how it is when Fan and Margaret and Heather see it. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got 3 little furry Pom poms really cheap so I'm making cable hats and as I wanted to try something like the azel pullover that's all over the knitting sites I put the 2 together . Didn't have chunky yarn so used Aran and size 5.5mm needles and made a size to fit a 12-18 month . Very easy knit .


Very nice Sonja! You are amazing, so talented and fast. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice Sonja! You are amazing, so talented and fast. :sm24:


This is what I get up to when I wake up so early


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I get up to when I wake up so early


Very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I get up to when I wake up so early


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful, Julie! How are you, today?


Lurker 2 said:


> A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> One April, thank you. All in all I was very lucky, nice family helped, tow truck came within half an hour, and I didn't ruin rims. Good lesson to take cell phone with me though.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The yarn you chose will make a wonderful mermaid tail! Love the sparkle!


Cashmeregma said:


> I got my yarn for the mermaid tail and it is lovely. Reasonably priced, but they shorted me one skein and want me to wait 10 days to see if I get the missing one. Mind you, no other box was shipped, it is just Michaels policy. I told them that was unacceptable as I need the same dye lot. Oh well, we will see what happens. Thank goodness I think I have extra yarn but I won't be ordering from Michaels again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so interesting that you are growing flax yourself. I have seen spinning and weaving demonstrations in flax. There is a hermitage in Pittman, PA that does all things flax. They have a website: flaxforsale.com It is very interesting and the brothers will go and give demonstrations at events.
Be sure to post pics of your harvest!


nittergma said:


> He everyone and speial He to JoanM hope you join us again.
> Thank you Kate for opening for Sam, I know I'm in a day late but at least I made it. Today was 70 degrees, quite a bit warmer than it has been.
> I think I mentioned that I experimented with growing flax i my garden to process it for linen. I had to figure out homeade tools. It is very interesting to me to see how different fibers are made and it was a fun experiment. I didn't plant very much but enough to play with. If I get enough linen to actually weave something I'llhave to figure that out too.
> My computer is acting up ill have to stop back later


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful to know you are loved, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> He is . But it's funny because you never know what he is going to turn up with next . It was him who started and keeps adding to my Christmas snow globe collection .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the yarn and the color, Sonja! Such a cute hat. And really beautiful knitting!


Swedenme said:


> Got 3 little furry Pom poms really cheap so I'm making cable hats and as I wanted to try something like the azel pullover that's all over the knitting sites I put the 2 together . Didn't have chunky yarn so used Aran and size 5.5mm needles and made a size to fit a 12-18 month . Very easy knit .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, I hope you are on the mend...eating many little meals and smoothies with ice cream and taking short walks. The cats are depending on you to keep those food bowls filled, you know! Have a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful yarn and will make a glamourous mermaid tail. Sorry they shorted you a skein.


Cashmeregma said:


> I got my yarn for the mermaid tail and it is lovely. Reasonably priced, but they shorted me one skein and want me to wait 10 days to see if I get the missing one. Mind you, no other box was shipped, it is just Michaels policy. I told them that was unacceptable as I need the same dye lot. Oh well, we will see what happens. Thank goodness I think I have extra yarn but I won't be ordering from Michaels again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie; link was very informative. Also thanks to everyone else that explained it to me.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I think maybe a tin or cast iron pot? We just used regular stainless steel pots. I think any normal cookwear now used would be fine.
> 
> I just looked it up & here's the definition
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/268043/reactive-vs-nonreactive-pans


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Beautiful, Julie! How are you, today?


Feeling very much better, thank you oneapril- hip not good- but much better in myself!

How about yourself?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and super tired; didn't sleep well and have been up since stupid o'clock. Will TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up and super tired; didn't sleep well and have been up since stupid o'clock. Will TTYL


Think we all should join a no sleeping club


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we all should join a no sleeping club


What a brilliant idea Sonja- I'm in that one!!!!!!!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


My word your Mishka is a character! Makes my Ringo seem such a sober and responsible citizen!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word your Mishka is a character! Makes my Ringo seem such a sober and responsible citizen!


Maybe she could do with someone like your Ringo as a friend to make her a bit more responsible


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we all should join a no sleeping club


I think we already have..TP.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


Well, it's a tough job, but someone has to do it!????????????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


It is indeed spectacular. I hope you have a pleasant view from your place. As you can't get out a lot at the moment, having some scenery on the doorstep would be a bonus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe she could do with someone like your Ringo as a friend to make her a bit more responsible


She might be big enough to keep him in order! His mate Rufus - my old dog that I gave away because I could not adequately look after them both on a single income- stood a good three and a half foot tall- Ringo even as a five month old when they first met, was determined to best him- it was about another 5 months before they stopped the real fighting, and began play fighting as their pastime. At length I WAS able to leave them together in the house knowing I would not come home to shredded dog. This was the summer of my mouse invasion, so our dear Charlotte was still alive (Pontuf) during one of my absences they caught 2 mice- I bet life at R****ll rd must have been very eventful through that chase! Sadly Rufus' new owners have moved, and the old phone number doesn't work so I can no longer find out how the old boy is. Ringo spends quite a bit of time in 'time out' when kenneled he has a Napoleon Bonaparte Complex- the classic short guy that has to best all comers! Yet the 15th July last year which he spent largely with Angela from 'Driving Miss Daisy' who I was paying to deliver us to the Airport, when the flight was cancelled and we had to wait through the afternoon (in NZ you can't have dogs legally in premises that are handling food) -Angela took him home with her- he was angelic with both their Border Collie bitch, and also their cat- which rather amazed me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is indeed spectacular. I hope you have a pleasant view from your place. As you can't get out a lot at the moment, having some scenery on the doorstep would be a bonus.


I have to walk to the top of the driveway to see the hills- mostly what I see is the kids playing on the driveway- and if I look up, cloudscapes. But I am planning on getting around a bit more.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think we all should join a no sleeping club


I don't usually have the iPad in bedroom, so in the wee small hours, it is the Kindle I reach for to pass the time until I can get back to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't usually have the iPad in bedroom, so in the wee small hours, it is the Kindle I reach for to pass the time until I can get back to sleep.


I am planning on saving up to see the optometrist asap, my last lot of glasses were prescribed back in 2011- I am way over needing a new exam- reading of any sort is not that good- I have a large magnifying glass that does help- but the glasses frames really need adjusting as a first step in the right direction.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to walk to the top of the driveway to see the hills- mostly what I see is the kids playing on the driveway- and if I look up, cloudscapes. But I am planning on getting around a bit more.


Cloudscapes are wonderful. I have lived most of my life in fenland areas, where the land is flat and the skies are huge. I have always thought that the clouds contain some of the most spectacular mountain views imaginable! Some people claim the fens are boring, but not me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we already have..TP.


Never thought of that but you are right , and it's the best one around :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, it's a tough job, but someone has to do it!????????????


She also has a dilemma now as middle son has turned up. So it's a back scratch from him back to the kitchen , back to him . Think the kitchen will eventually win :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Cloudscapes are wonderful. I have lived most of my life in fenland areas, where the land is flat and the skies are huge. I have always thought that the clouds contain some of the most spectacular mountain views imaginable! Some people claim the fens are boring, but not me!


As a Scot, I do love hills- when first I was driven down to England as a nine year old - I was nearly car sick it was so flat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But from the age of four when my parents acquired a field down the road (the old Balmaha Nursery, Kate, now a Caravan Park, I seem to recall) I would lie flat on my back fascinated by the shifting clouds. As a teenager when things got rough I disappeared down to little Lake Rotokawa into a clump of rushes, thinking I could not be seen, but watching the Godwits gathering for migration to Siberia, and listening to the Larks rising and descending, and all the other birds- the occasional Black Swan, ducks and so on. As well as the clouds I could in the far distance see Pohutu Geyser when she blew, not very often, but I could see her. But always with hills around. At 13 I was allowed to pack a lunch and wander up into the hills at the back- I went for miles- would not really be that safe to let a young girl do that any longer I suspect- but life was truly different back then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She also has a dilemma now as middle son has turned up. So it's a back scratch from him back to the kitchen , back to him . Think the kitchen will eventually win :sm09:


LOL :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Lead is especially so- it's why the Roman Empire crumbled- they ate off lead, cooked in lead, drank their vino in lead- get the point?!


I never thought about cookware being made from lead. That would have been a problem!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess you won't be visiting my part of the world, we have many dirt roads. My DIL got the ambulance stuck on one of our great roads after the last snow storm, it was so muddy. Fortunately they had delivered their patient & were just on the way home.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is strange.... I am wondering if it is because Julie and I are using PCs and I know quite a lot of you use ipads and tablets.... mmm interesting.
> 
> I have a feeling sometimes a video will come through sideways also, but some do show as the right way up.


I was on my PC when I saw it. It was fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning / evening Julie . Up earlier than usual this morning as the clocks have gone back .


Ours go back next week


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am planning on saving up to see the optometrist asap, my last lot of glasses were prescribed back in 2011- I am way over needing a new exam- reading of any sort is not that good- I have a large magnifying glass that does help- but the glasses frames really need adjusting as a first step in the right direction.


Yes, that is too long to go without a check, but I know just what you mean! It is only three years since my last eye test and new glasses, but I know there has been some deterioration since then. Once we reach pension age here, we are entitled to a free eye test every two years, so I could have had that. However, I know I need new glasses, and there doesn't seem much point getting the prescription until I can afford the new glasses. I have been about to make an appointment several times in the last year, but each time, some big bill that could not be avoided has hit the budget, and I have had to put things off. I am now thinking that this month may be possible, but I just want to wait a little longer to be sure! At least with the Kindle, I can adjust the size of the print, so that makes reading easier!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I never thought about cookware being made from lead. That would have been a problem!


Very heavy, too! Cast iron pots can be a problem to lift, but lead would have been worse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 3 little furry Pom poms really cheap so I'm making cable hats and as I wanted to try something like the azel pullover that's all over the knitting sites I put the 2 together . Didn't have chunky yarn so used Aran and size 5.5mm needles and made a size to fit a 12-18 month . Very easy knit .


Looks great!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. No, I'm not much of a phone person, so frequently don't have it with me. And I don't pay for it to have internet service. I do text but that's about it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma, what an interesting experiment, growing flax.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, that is too long to go without a check, but I know just what you mean! It is only three years since my last eye test and new glasses, but I know there has been some deterioration since then. Once we reach pension age here, we are entitled to a free eye test every two years, so I could have had that. However, I know I need new glasses, and there doesn't seem much point getting the prescription until I can afford the new glasses. I have been about to make an appointment several times in the last year, but each time, some big bill that could not be avoided has hit the budget, and I have had to put things off. I am now thinking that this month may be possible, but I just want to wait a little longer to be sure! At least with the Kindle, I can adjust the size of the print, so that makes reading easier!


I wish you and Lurker2 could both see your eye doc sooner. It sounds to me like you have beginning, if not older cataracts and new glasses won't really help as the lens has become like a fog, often brown in color, in front of your eye. There is also the problem of macular degeneration and epi retinal membrane formation in us older people, which needs to be seen to and corrected asap. It is amazing how much better one can see with the removal of cataracts and placement of an intraocular lens. Is there not some sort of health support by your government that will allow you to get this care without waiting any longer?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I didn't explain our dirt roads very well. We actually don't have dirt. We are a desert. So it's a thin layer os sand with lots of sharp rocks poking out. How fun to play with roving. Smaller amounts you might try felting over hand made soap as gifts. I've knit two cowichan sweaters when we lived on Whitbey Island, WA.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sorry you had such poor customer service. Don't blame you for not shopping there again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I never thought about cookware being made from lead. That would have been a problem!


Lead poisoning is pretty disastrous on the intellect, and that is only one of the problems that result from it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, that is too long to go without a check, but I know just what you mean! It is only three years since my last eye test and new glasses, but I know there has been some deterioration since then. Once we reach pension age here, we are entitled to a free eye test every two years, so I could have had that. However, I know I need new glasses, and there doesn't seem much point getting the prescription until I can afford the new glasses. I have been about to make an appointment several times in the last year, but each time, some big bill that could not be avoided has hit the budget, and I have had to put things off. I am now thinking that this month may be possible, but I just want to wait a little longer to be sure! At least with the Kindle, I can adjust the size of the print, so that makes reading easier!


And of course one cannot adjust the size of book print! I do find the ability to scroll the screen so one is using the edge of the screen helps minimise the astigmatism I have. Glasses frames are a ridiculous price. I think maybe I should check out the optometry school in Town (part of the Medical School) I once got a very nice Emporio Armani frame from them for $10, because it was a discontinued line.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Very heavy, too! Cast iron pots can be a problem to lift, but lead would have been worse.


Hadn't thought of the lifting of them, but that is a very valid point, Chris!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I wish you and Lurker2 could both see your eye doc sooner. It sounds to me like you have beginning, if not older cataracts and new glasses won't really help as the lens has become like a fog, often brown in color, in front of your eye. There is also the problem of macular degeneration and epi retinal membrane formation in us older people, which needs to be seen to and corrected asap. It is amazing how much better one can see with the removal of cataracts and placement of an intraocular lens. Is there not some sort of health support by your government that will allow you to get this care without waiting any longer?


Thank you for your concern, but in my case, I think it is just the gradual deterioration that has been happening over the last 30 years, since I had my first pair of glasses. I certainly could get a free eye test, tomorrow if I wanted it, but the problem arises with the glasses themselves. I use varifocal lens, as I need glasses both for reading and for distance. Those are relatively expensive. If I went to two pairs, one for reading, one for distance, there would be two lots of frames to pay for. So I have waited, so that at least when I get the new glasses, they will be made to a very recent prescription. I am hopeful that in the next few days, I shall feel confident of going ahead with this, once the electricity bill has been sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you for your concern, but in my case, I think it is just the gradual deterioration that has been happening over the last 30 years, since I had my first pair of glasses. I certainly could get a free eye test, tomorrow if I wanted it, but the problem arises with the glasses themselves. I use varifocal lens, as I need glasses both for reading and for distance. Those are relatively expensive. If I went to two pairs, one for reading, one for distance, there would be two lots of frames to pay for. So I have waited, so that at least when I get the new glasses, they will be made to a very recent prescription. I am hopeful that in the next few days, I shall feel confident of going ahead with this, once the electricity bill has been sorted!


And of course you are going into winter! My electricity bill is lessening at present!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry, Julie. I didn't mean to give a flippant reply when this is obviously something that causes you pain. I am sure the wisdom you have learned over the years has helped you to deal with the situation as best you are able, and to express your love for your grandchildren in the ways that have been open to you. As they get older, I am sure they will come to recognise that you did all, and more, that you were allowed to do. Children are pretty good at seeing through the artificial barriers that adults erect for them, and I am certain as yours become more independent and able to make their own decisions, they will want to include you in their lives. It may take time, but I am convinced it will happen.
> 
> Big Hug
> 
> Chris


I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> KayJo, your yarn haul is astounding! What an awesome gift and I am sure you will remember your friend with every stitch! Wow!


LOL! Oh yes, and the gift bag of yarn is a sweater that she had started that I'll eventually finish for her, and take back to the knit group to decide what to do with as it would be way to small for any of us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Granny2005 said:


> Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


Welcome!! We love new visitors, hope you stop by often. I know that several have probably already answered how it works so I'll just say hello and welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree.


By the way, Kaye Jo- I mentioned the voucher that Bronwen had said she would get for me for my birthday back in July. She went very on the defensive- it sits on her dressing table in her bedroom still. She says it is valid for two years- I sure hope so! I told her that one never stops being a parent, and she did not like that either. Ho Hum tiddle aye um.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


Absolutely spectacular!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam, I hope you are on the mend...eating many little meals and smoothies with ice cream and taking short walks. The cats are depending on you to keep those food bowls filled, you know! Have a great day.


I am hoping Sam is alright. I haven't seen him post in a couple of days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Absolutely spectacular!!!


Margaret will remember a similar view from the Hunuas- not quite as panoramic- but there is an Alpaca Farm up there that we drove up to, when she visited back in 2014.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Funny, Kaye! We will all be coming to your meeting!!


I can use all the support I can get. lolol! 
David said instead of giving out candy this year, he's going to give out skeins of yarn since I have more than enough to spare, told him only over my dead body, so he decided we should give out guppies since his guppies have been very prolific. lolol Told him we'd have very angry parents on our front lawn, he's just going to have to face the fact that he can't keep all the candy for himself. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we all should join a no sleeping club


I'm sleeping, but still tired and no energy. :sm03: Hope we all get some good rest and feel better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am hoping Sam is alright. I haven't seen him post in a couple of days.


I don't feel it is right to make too many calls in- Kate is handling the starts, I don't want to hassle Heidi.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


Good girl, Mishka! She's gorgeous. Love seeing photos of her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can use all the support I can get. lolol!
> David said instead of giving out candy this year, he's going to give out skeins of yarn since I have more than enough to spare, told him only over my dead body, so he decided we should give out guppies since his guppies have been very prolific. lolol Told him we'd have very angry parents on our front lawn, he's just going to have to face the fact that he can't keep all the candy for himself. :sm16: :sm09:


Valid point there, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, busy day. Glad you got to play with doggie.
> Julie, pretty pic.


Gizmo is rather demanding that he have several periods of playtime(every time momma sits down at the laptop), he brings 1 toy and if I don't pay attention, eventually I have a whole pile of toys at my feet. lol Of course when he cocks his little head at you with those sweet brown eyes, you just don't have the heart to not play with him for a bit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's now 6.07am been up since 4 and out with dog at 5 , I'm now trying to sit still and keep quiet as I don't want to wake the house . Would be the ideal time to clean up and get the washing machine on but no I'll keep quiet


If you get up that early, how early do you go to bed? We don't change time but Alberta does but they don't do it til next Weekend


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Very heavy, too! Cast iron pots can be a problem to lift, but lead would have been worse.


Yes, I love my cast iron, but don't use it as often because of the weight. But then, I have days where I can get the pot on the stove empty, but once I've cooked in it, DH has to remove it from the stove. I hate doing dishes, so we usually just put the pot on the table to serve from!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I use a laptop and it came through the right way up for me. I know we were joking when someone said it must be because you and Julie live "down under", but now I'm beginning to wonder if there may be something in that.........


I wonder which way up it was for Fan if she saw it? I know Margaret is away & Heather only stops in occasionally so may not see it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lead poisoning is pretty disastrous on the intellect, and that is only one of the problems that result from it!


Definitely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 3 little furry Pom poms really cheap so I'm making cable hats and as I wanted to try something like the azel pullover that's all over the knitting sites I put the 2 together . Didn't have chunky yarn so used Aran and size 5.5mm needles and made a size to fit a 12-18 month . Very easy knit .


What a cute set


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course one cannot adjust the size of book print! I do find the ability to scroll the screen so one is using the edge of the screen helps minimise the astigmatism I have. Glasses frames are a ridiculous price. I think maybe I should check out the optometry school in Town (part of the Medical School) I once got a very nice Emporio Armani frame from them for $10, because it was a discontinued line.


That would probably be a great place to go for the exam, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't feel it is right to make too many calls in- Kate is handling the starts, I don't want to hassle Heidi.


I was thinking the same. If we don't hear from him in a few days, I will send her a text, or call. It won't cost me anything either way, with the plan I have for the cell phone. And maybe it just seems longer than it has really been. I'm just not thinking as clearly right now. Think it is probably just a bit of emotional exhaustion and slight depression due to mom's passing. I know it will get better soon. So I may have just been missing seeing, or remembering that he has posted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am planning on saving up to see the optometrist asap, my last lot of glasses were prescribed back in 2011- I am way over needing a new exam- reading of any sort is not that good- I have a large magnifying glass that does help- but the glasses frames really need adjusting as a first step in the right direction.


I bought a set of drug store magnifier glasses 3.0magnification that I thought would help with my cross stitch but it turns out I'm blinder than I thought & they really aren't much stronger than my glasses. If they would help you out, I'm happy to send them to you. easier than using a magnifiying glass. Just PM me your address, I only have your old one.

Edit, I saw later you have an stigmatize (sp) so they are no help for you. Maybe ask at the optometry school, they could test & get you some for less. Is there no government program for assistance you could access? Maybe worth checking into.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Cloudscapes are wonderful. I have lived most of my life in fenland areas, where the land is flat and the skies are huge. I have always thought that the clouds contain some of the most spectacular mountain views imaginable! Some people claim the fens are boring, but not me!


I had to google fenland, never heard that before. I find it hard to think of a place like U.K. As having wide open spaces, with the large population & relatively small island. 
Our liscence plates have the slogan - Saskatchewan the "Land of Living Skies" & Montana is called Big Sky Country. We have quite a lot of bush around & rolling hills but down near Rosetown where DHs cousins lives, they are 40 miles from Saskatoon & at night you can clearly see the lights of the city.
Prairie people are very much sky watchers but more to watch for nasty weather coming our way especially in summer but there are some pretty spectacular sun rise/sets & northern lights too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She also has a dilemma now as middle son has turned up. So it's a back scratch from him back to the kitchen , back to him . Think the kitchen will eventually win :sm09:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As a Scot, I do love hills- when first I was driven down to England as a nine year old - I was nearly car sick it was so flat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But from the age of four when my parents acquired a field down the road (the old Balmaha Nursery, Kate, now a Caravan Park, I seem to recall) I would lie flat on my back fascinated by the shifting clouds. As a teenager when things got rough I disappeared down to little Lake Rotokawa into a clump of rushes, thinking I could not be seen, but watching the Godwits gathering for migration to Siberia, and listening to the Larks rising and descending, and all the other birds- the occasional Black Swan, ducks and so on. As well as the clouds I could in the far distance see Pohutu Geyser when she blew, not very often, but I could see her. But always with hills around. At 13 I was allowed to pack a lunch and wander up into the hills at the back- I went for miles- would not really be that safe to let a young girl do that any longer I suspect- but life was truly different back then.


I think it's sad that the world has become a less safe place than when we were young,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, that is too long to go without a check, but I know just what you mean! It is only three years since my last eye test and new glasses, but I know there has been some deterioration since then. Once we reach pension age here, we are entitled to a free eye test every two years, so I could have had that. However, I know I need new glasses, and there doesn't seem much point getting the prescription until I can afford the new glasses. I have been about to make an appointment several times in the last year, but each time, some big bill that could not be avoided has hit the budget, and I have had to put things off. I am now thinking that this month may be possible, but I just want to wait a little longer to be sure! At least with the Kindle, I can adjust the size of the print, so that makes reading easier!


It's great to be able to adjust the print, when my step-dad was failing, one of his favourite activities was reading by the hour & of course that was before e-readers but the large print Readers Digest became available to us just them, I bought it for him & he really enjoyed it.

We don't get much coverage for glasses, our extra insurance pays $100 every 2 years toward an exam & $100 toward new glasses if needed but better than nothing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hadn't thought of the lifting of them, but that is a very valid point, Chris!


I have a cast aluminum roaster that was my grandmothers, I don't use it a lot other than cooking turkey, which it does beautifully but OMG is it heavy, good thing I usually have a smaller turkey-12-14 pounds or I wouldn't lift it in & out of the oven 
I use my cast iron frying pans a lot the big one is heavy but manageable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the way, Kaye Jo- I mentioned the voucher that Bronwen had said she would get for me for my birthday back in July. She went very on the defensive- it sits on her dressing table in her bedroom still. She says it is valid for two years- I sure hope so! I told her that one never stops being a parent, and she did not like that either. Ho Hum tiddle aye um.


You would think she could pop it in the mail.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad your spirits are up, Julie! Central PA is enjoying a lovely summer - like day! It is very warm and sunny. I will take it, as one does not have to shovel sunshine!! I made cranberry orange muffins and I have a hot cup of coffee so all is right with the world! Does heat make your hip feel better...such as, sitting on a heating pad?



Lurker 2 said:


> Feeling very much better, thank you oneapril- hip not good- but much better in myself!
> 
> How about yourself?


 :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a beautiful Mishka!!


Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As a Scot, I do love hills- when first I was driven down to England as a nine year old - I was nearly car sick it was so flat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But from the age of four when my parents acquired a field down the road (the old Balmaha Nursery, Kate, now a Caravan Park, I seem to recall) I would lie flat on my back fascinated by the shifting clouds. As a teenager when things got rough I disappeared down to little Lake Rotokawa into a clump of rushes, thinking I could not be seen, but watching the Godwits gathering for migration to Siberia, and listening to the Larks rising and descending, and all the other birds- the occasional Black Swan, ducks and so on. As well as the clouds I could in the far distance see Pohutu Geyser when she blew, not very often, but I could see her. But always with hills around. At 13 I was allowed to pack a lunch and wander up into the hills at the back- I went for miles- would not really be that safe to let a young girl do that any longer I suspect- but life was truly different back then.


It's water for me . When I was young I would row out to the middle of the lake and lay in the boat with a few sandwiches and a few books and more often than not spend a good time watching the skies and all that went by 
Still love being next to any water be it the ocean , lake or even a stream


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute....Mishka's fur is visibly getting thicker for the winter too!


 Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gizmo is rather demanding that he have several periods of playtime(every time momma sits down at the laptop), he brings 1 toy and if I don't pay attention, eventually I have a whole pile of toys at my feet. lol Of course when he cocks his little head at you with those sweet brown eyes, you just don't have the heart to not play with him for a bit.


Every time I sit at the table Kimber decided to "play " with my feet, licking & chewing on them & turning her belly up for me to rub???? What a big baby


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie I feel like I am there, with your lovely descriptions.


Lurker 2 said:


> As a Scot, I do love hills- when first I was driven down to England as a nine year old - I was nearly car sick it was so flat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But from the age of four when my parents acquired a field down the road (the old Balmaha Nursery, Kate, now a Caravan Park, I seem to recall) I would lie flat on my back fascinated by the shifting clouds. As a teenager when things got rough I disappeared down to little Lake Rotokawa into a clump of rushes, thinking I could not be seen, but watching the Godwits gathering for migration to Siberia, and listening to the Larks rising and descending, and all the other birds- the occasional Black Swan, ducks and so on. As well as the clouds I could in the far distance see Pohutu Geyser when she blew, not very often, but I could see her. But always with hills around. At 13 I was allowed to pack a lunch and wander up into the hills at the back- I went for miles- would not really be that safe to let a young girl do that any longer I suspect- but life was truly different back then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was your mother also Hungarian?


Yes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you for your concern, but in my case, I think it is just the gradual deterioration that has been happening over the last 30 years, since I had my first pair of glasses. I certainly could get a free eye test, tomorrow if I wanted it, but the problem arises with the glasses themselves. I use varifocal lens, as I need glasses both for reading and for distance. Those are relatively expensive. If I went to two pairs, one for reading, one for distance, there would be two lots of frames to pay for. So I have waited, so that at least when I get the new glasses, they will be made to a very recent prescription. I am hopeful that in the next few days, I shall feel confident of going ahead with this, once the electricity bill has been sorted!


Wouldn't it be great if we didn't have to pay bills :sm03: 
Hope you manage to get your new glasses


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


Very sad news. Prayers on the way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is interesting what you say about your grandfather being good with you, but strict with his own children. I think the same was true of my grandfathers. My dad's father thought he had the right to open his sons' mail while they were adults living in his house. They always referred to him as 'the governor'. My mum, as a teenager, got off the bus one evening after work to be met by her father telling her he had found her a new job, closer to home, and she would be starting the following Monday. She had to leave a job she loved for one she hated. No wonder she was married and pregnant within the year.
> 
> To me, both grandfathers were kind and encouraging.


My grandfather used to take the money my mom earned and give her only the change. He always told her that it would be returned to her when he died. She received nothing from him when he died.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I can use all the support I can get. lolol!
> David said instead of giving out candy this year, he's going to give out skeins of yarn since I have more than enough to spare, told him only over my dead body, so he decided we should give out guppies since his guppies have been very prolific. lolol Told him we'd have very angry parents on our front lawn, he's just going to have to face the fact that he can't keep all the candy for himself. :sm16: :sm09:


Seems someone doesn't want to share :sm01: 
I get all ready for Halloween and then no one turns up . I think this year might be different as there are two new families moved in nearby with a couple of young children each


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never knew either set of grandparents all dead long before I was born


I'm sorry you never knew them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Glad your spirits are up, Julie! Central PA is enjoying a lovely summer - like day! It is very warm and sunny. I will take it, as one does not have to shovel sunshine!! I made cranberry orange muffins and I have a hot cup of coffee so all is right with the world! Does heat make your hip feel better...such as, sitting on a heating pad?
> 
> :sm02:


We are having another grey windy day, 3C/38F & snow & rain in the forcast???? The weatherman keeps promising Indian Summer but every time I look at the forcast it moves back a couple of days so who knows if we will ever see it. There are still some farmers hoping.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Good girl, Mishka! She's gorgeous. Love seeing photos of her.


She sits watching and as soon as I start getting the cutlery out she goes and gives husband a few barks and sits by his chair at the table . Knows who feeds her when he shouldn't :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I got my yarn for the mermaid tail and it is lovely. Reasonably priced, but they shorted me one skein and want me to wait 10 days to see if I get the missing one. Mind you, no other box was shipped, it is just Michaels policy. I told them that was unacceptable as I need the same dye lot. Oh well, we will see what happens. Thank goodness I think I have extra yarn but I won't be ordering from Michaels again.


Oh dear, I hope you get the missing skein in the right dye lot, but I think I'd be a bit leary of ordering from them again also after that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's water for me . When I was young I would row out to the middle of the lake and lay in the boat with a few sandwiches and a few books and more often than not spend a good time watching the skies and all that went by
> Still love being next to any water be it the ocean , lake or even a stream


The sound of running water or waves is so relaxing. Nothing like laying on the beach or as you say in a boat.

I have to tell you something funny I heard at supper last night. One of the guys was telling us he has OnStar in his vehicle & went ice fishing last winter, apparently their "assistance" place is somewhere in the southern US & someone called his vehicle in a panic, was he safe, did he need help as his vehicle was in the water????????. They had no idea the water could be solid enough for the vehicle to drive on????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you get up that early, how early do you go to bed? We don't change time but Alberta does but they don't do it til next Weekend


I tend to go to bed sometime after 10 pm but I can still be awake going on midnight .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You have been busy! Wish I had just a tiny bit of your energy. Glad David will be home soon (probably is by now). Do you have any energy left to play with Gizmo? :sm09:


Playing with Gizmo entails sitting in my chair holding the end of his toy while he pulls on the other end playing tug o' war. lol Buster plays tug o war with him sometimes too. 
Does make knitting and typing a bit tricky though. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm16: And you are not alone in your addiction!


 :sm04: The more the merrier!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seems someone doesn't want to share :sm01:
> I get all ready for Halloween and then no one turns up . I think this year might be different as there are two new families moved in nearby with a couple of young children each


I haven't had any kids stop by for years, not even my GKs???? I always took the kids to see DHs parents so they could see the costumes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We don't get any trick or treat visitors. I didn't in my home I had before DH and I married either. Instead we have let the girls have Halloween parties and then on Halloween would take them to subdivisions that their friends lived in that had trick or treat . But of course we do still buy the candy!!!



Swedenme said:


> Seems someone doesn't want to share :sm01:
> I get all ready for Halloween and then no one turns up . I think this year might be different as there are two new families moved in nearby with a couple of young children each


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Glad your spirits are up, Julie! Central PA is enjoying a lovely summer - like day! It is very warm and sunny. I will take it, as one does not have to shovel sunshine!! I made cranberry orange muffins and I have a hot cup of coffee so all is right with the world! Does heat make your hip feel better...such as, sitting on a heating pad?
> 
> :sm02:


Well you could have told us . We would have all been round for coffee :sm01: 
Will have to go and make one now


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> He everyone and speial He to JoanM hope you join us again.
> Thank you Kate for opening for Sam, I know I'm in a day late but at least I made it. Today was 70 degrees, quite a bit warmer than it has been.
> I think I mentioned that I experimented with growing flax i my garden to process it for linen. I had to figure out homeade tools. It is very interesting to me to see how different fibers are made and it was a fun experiment. I didn't plant very much but enough to play with. If I get enough linen to actually weave something I'llhave to figure that out too.
> My computer is acting up ill have to stop back later


I can't wait to see how your experiment goes. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Liz, so happy you got a good report from the doc about your eye!


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Playing with Gizmo entails sitting in my chair holding the end of his toy while he pulls on the other end playing tug o' war. lol Buster plays tug o war with him sometimes too.
> Does make knitting and typing a bit tricky though. :sm19:


I've been given strict instructions NOT to play tug of war with Kimber as she has to give up the birds she picks up without wrecking them. We also used to throw a twist of rope for her to retrieve & she loved to shake it, that is apparently another No No.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky you can get to a Health Store- we have ONE locally that charges like the wounded Rhino, and the Council as from today has buggered up our bus system and made access to the Shopping Mall just about impossible.


Didn't they realize it would be difficult for people to get to the mall? Hopefully there will be enough complaints that they will fix this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How cute....Mishka's fur is visibly getting thicker for the winter too!


Yes and she is losing the summer colouring too . Her fur turns very grey for the winter months


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I watched Halloweentown and Halloweentown 2 this afternoon. We both enjoyed them very much.????????????????
> 
> Greg came again last night and slept here. 3rd time this week. Gage was up before he left this morning so got to say good morning to him. I walked him out to the car. Not sure if he will be back later.
> 
> Has been a nice day out today as in warm. Not sunny though.


Sounds like Greg has been missing you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Every time I sit at the table Kimber decided to "play " with my feet, licking & chewing on them & turning her belly up for me to rub???? What a big baby


Definitely a baby . She must be so pleased to be home


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

She's here she's here she's here.
Mine and Gregs great niece was born this morning Sunday October 30th at 421am. 
7 pounds 1 ounce and I believe 19 inches long. 
Mother and baby girl are already home around 8am. They have named her Suraya. I believe pronounced....Sue rye a. 

Unfortunately no pics as I just found out but hope we can meet her soon. So happy for them and glad everything went smoothly this time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like Greg has been missing you.


When he showed up Monday night first thing he said was I have been missing you guys so much☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My great-nephew (he's 15) came over this morning and helped DH load 2 tvs, a large tv stand, a very large entertainment center, a chair, and a washing machine and DH took them to Goodwill (except washing machine went to DSD & husband). Also they moved a huge desk from one room to another for me. Then loaded up more limbs from when the big tree limbs fell and hauled them to what will be a big burn pile. Great-nephew also took down some drapes for me. I've now got baseboards to scrub. Oh yes, DD and nephew also put guest bed up on risers for me so I can store under the bed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* do you know what is meant by a non-reactive pan/pot?


I believe it means to use china/porcelain as opposed to aluminum, which sometimes reacts to acid.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too..... It will be interesting to see how it is when Fan and Margaret and Heather see it. :sm19:


Oh no, it was upside down for me and I'm in Pennsylvania!! But, I loved seeing Kimber anyway :sm02:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I do hope you can get to the eye doctors soon and get new glasses.

Sonja Mishka is just the cutest thing. I love the fact that she is guarding the kitchen. ????????

Kimber is such a cutie as well. Loved the video Bonnie ????????

Meant to comment on more but craft has struck me????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My great-nephew (he's 15) came over this morning and helped DH load 2 tvs, a large tv stand, a very large entertainment center, a chair, and a washing machine and DH took them to Goodwill (except washing machine went to DSD & husband). Also they moved a huge desk from one room to another for me. Then loaded up more limbs from when the big tree limbs fell and hauled them to what will be a big burn pile. Great-nephew also took down some drapes for me. I've now got baseboards to scrub. Oh yes, DD and nephew also put guest bed up on risers for me so I can store under the bed.


Glad you were all able to get so much achieved this morning. ????????????????also a great idea to store under the bed. Perhaps yarn? Lol.????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents worth....good he says he has missed you....remind him his actions will speak louder than words too. As long as you are happy, safe, appreciated, then I'm happy for you. ????


gagesmom said:


> When he showed up Monday night first thing he said was I have been missing you guys so much☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The sound of running water or waves is so relaxing. Nothing like laying on the beach or as you say in a boat.
> 
> I have to tell you something funny I heard at supper last night. One of the guys was telling us he has OnStar in his vehicle & went ice fishing last winter, apparently their "assistance" place is somewhere in the southern US & someone called his vehicle in a panic, was he safe, did he need help as his vehicle was in the water????????. They had no idea the water could be solid enough for the vehicle to drive on????


That's funny ????. 
I must admit I miss the cold winters and frozen lakes . My brother and I used to go ice skating late at night and about 5 years ago when we visited for Christmas . We were talking late at night and he said come on let's go . We had fun especially when I landed on my butt and couldn't get back up the more I laughed the more I slipped


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is even worse is that around 200 people lost their jobs (Drivers and all the support staff) - we are a very low decile suburb- the bus system worked but when the Contracts were tendered the Council went for the cheapest option- we no longer have a direct route to the major Technical College in Otara- for instance.


That's awful, they want everyone working but then take away a big chunk of limited existing jobs. :sm25: 
And then limit peoples ability to get to shops and places and that will cut jobs there as not as many people will be going so less employees will be needed and heaven help those that work in those shops and rely on the bus system for transport to and from work. Not well thought out at all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's my 2 cents worth....good he says he has missed you....remind him his actions will speak louder than words too. As long as you are happy, safe, appreciated, then I'm happy for you. ????


Thank you Gwen☺
True that his actions will speak louder then words. 
I love you guys❤❤❤❤


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We don't get any trick or treat visitors. I didn't in my home I had before DH and I married either. Instead we have let the girls have Halloween parties and then on Halloween would take them to subdivisions that their friends lived in that had trick or treat . But of course we do still buy the candy!!!


Have to be prepared just in case . Husband and son don't mind as they get what is left


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> She's here she's here she's here.
> Mine and Gregs great niece was born this morning Sunday October 30th at 421am.
> 7 pounds 1 ounce and I believe 19 inches long.
> Mother and baby girl are already home around 8am. They have named her Suraya. I believe pronounced....Sue rye a.
> ...


Congratulations , hope you get to see her soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, you've had a whirlwind day!
> 
> What is Colecannon?


The one that I made is mashed potatoes, shredded cabbage, and scallions, I like the addition idea of bacon that is in the one that Fran found.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Granny2005 said:


> Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


I see that others have already answered your question. Welcome to our Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


That is a beautiful view!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH helped our neighbour during harvest &a tonight he took his whole crew to a Chinese smorgasbord in Lloydminster for supper. It was a nice evening & good food.
> 
> Melody, I hope things work out with you &Greg but as Julie said, don't be a doormat.
> 
> ...


LOL! Well, you could always resort to a drop spindle if you needed too. I'm knitting a bathmat with roving on huge needles. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I got my yarn for the mermaid tail and it is lovely. Reasonably priced, but they shorted me one skein and want me to wait 10 days to see if I get the missing one. Mind you, no other box was shipped, it is just Michaels policy. I told them that was unacceptable as I need the same dye lot. Oh well, we will see what happens. Thank goodness I think I have extra yarn but I won't be ordering from Michaels again.


That yarn certainly looks interesting. Looks like little loops of gold thread.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


LOL! She's quietly making sure you don't escape with it without her knowing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, Gizmo would have me trained to spoil him also.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got 3 little furry Pom poms really cheap so I'm making cable hats and as I wanted to try something like the azel pullover that's all over the knitting sites I put the 2 together . Didn't have chunky yarn so used Aran and size 5.5mm needles and made a size to fit a 12-18 month . Very easy knit .


Another great job Sonja. Lovely design.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, how fun to have a new niece.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


She is such an intelligent dog. She has such a knowing look on her face, she knows exactly what's going on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would probably be a great place to go for the exam, also.


That is what I am thinking. But we have had a drastic change in our public transport system I need to sort my way through, first, before tackling such a long journey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was thinking the same. If we don't hear from him in a few days, I will send her a text, or call. It won't cost me anything either way, with the plan I have for the cell phone. And maybe it just seems longer than it has really been. I'm just not thinking as clearly right now. Think it is probably just a bit of emotional exhaustion and slight depression due to mom's passing. I know it will get better soon. So I may have just been missing seeing, or remembering that he has posted.


 :sm24: of course- I was forgetting your recent loss Tami- only to be expected that maybe your memory is taking some of the toll as well. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the way, Kaye Jo- I mentioned the voucher that Bronwen had said she would get for me for my birthday back in July. She went very on the defensive- it sits on her dressing table in her bedroom still. She says it is valid for two years- I sure hope so! I told her that one never stops being a parent, and she did not like that either. Ho Hum tiddle aye um.


Go figure, oh well, you may get it for Christmas. lol And she'll figure out sooner or later that you are correct, a parent is always a parent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought a set of drug store magnifier glasses 3.0magnification that I thought would help with my cross stitch but it turns out I'm blinder than I thought & they really aren't much stronger than my glasses. If they would help you out, I'm happy to send them to you. easier than using a magnifiying glass. Just PM me your address, I only have your old one.
> 
> Edit, I saw later you have an stigmatize (sp) so they are no help for you. Maybe ask at the optometry school, they could test & get you some for less. Is there no government program for assistance you could access? Maybe worth checking into.


Not for Optometry, no assistance- can't recall that there ever was. That was a very kind thought, Bonnie, but as you realised the astigmatism does demand a prescription!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you get up that early, how early do you go to bed? We don't change time but Alberta does but they don't do it til next Weekend


Ours is next weekend also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Every time I sit at the table Kimber decided to "play " with my feet, licking & chewing on them & turning her belly up for me to rub???? What a big baby


LOL! They are little stinkers aren't they, they know when they have a captive audience.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She sits watching and as soon as I start getting the cutlery out she goes and gives husband a few barks and sits by his chair at the table . Knows who feeds her when he shouldn't :sm01:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The sound of running water or waves is so relaxing. Nothing like laying on the beach or as you say in a boat.
> 
> I have to tell you something funny I heard at supper last night. One of the guys was telling us he has OnStar in his vehicle & went ice fishing last winter, apparently their "assistance" place is somewhere in the southern US & someone called his vehicle in a panic, was he safe, did he need help as his vehicle was in the water????????. They had no idea the water could be solid enough for the vehicle to drive on????


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's sad that the world has become a less safe place than when we were young,


It is indeed. I live very close to a primary school, and it is mayhem before and after, as parents park up to drop off and deliver there kids. Only when they are much older do you see them walking.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Quick pop in to catch up. Work week was fair and then an empty move to the Atlanta area on Friday. They called me three times between 1:30 and 3:00 am. One load picked up right away, then one at 6 am. The third was for a load picking up at 1:30 am Sunday morning but said it was already covered when I called them. After laying back down, a call for that load. I had already told them I didn't want it. So I went out of service to get some sleep. Went back in today. Was a bit grumpy due phone calls from driving 400 miles and not sleeping. Only going to work till Thursday/Friday as I need to be home this coming weekend. Hopefully won't be lot of deadhead to get there. 

My DS posted pics of the snow this week in MA. His dogs just love it. He has a German shepherd and a chi/Bischon mix. Lila lad not have liked it. She doesn't even like wet grass. 

Welcome to the new ones who have stopped by. Jump right in. We don't bite and are very friendly. 

I am right along with the others in comments made on various posts. Sad for some, happy for others and prayers for all. 

Started the beaded hat using larger needles and different yarn. Also cast on more stitches. I love the Kollage needles but this circ has a problem with the join. Will probably finish the ribbing and then switch to ChaioGoo needles. Also took out the bind off of one pair of socks to knit ribbing. Have several of the wreaths crocheted except for the ribbon part. Went to Tuesday Morning yesterday and got 5 skeins of sock yarn. Like I needed more! No needles and not a lot of yarn there. 

Love the projects posted. I keep looking at that Azel poncho. Maybe one for my GGGD but doubt my DGD will put it on her. Oh well!

Off to knit a bit. Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a cast aluminum roaster that was my grandmothers, I don't use it a lot other than cooking turkey, which it does beautifully but OMG is it heavy, good thing I usually have a smaller turkey-12-14 pounds or I wouldn't lift it in & out of the oven
> I use my cast iron frying pans a lot the big one is heavy but manageable.


I love my cast iron casserole- yes it is heavy, but I've not had recent problems with my wrists- and I have chopping boards placed strategically to rest it on, when removing it from the oven.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been given strict instructions NOT to play tug of war with Kimber as she has to give up the birds she picks up without wrecking them. We also used to throw a twist of rope for her to retrieve & she loved to shake it, that is apparently another No No.


They sure ruined all the fun didn't they? Oh well, I guess it doesn't make sense to get a dog for hunting and then allow the behavior that can destroy the birds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> She's here she's here she's here.
> Mine and Gregs great niece was born this morning Sunday October 30th at 421am.
> 7 pounds 1 ounce and I believe 19 inches long.
> Mother and baby girl are already home around 8am. They have named her Suraya. I believe pronounced....Sue rye a.
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> When he showed up Monday night first thing he said was I have been missing you guys so much☺


GOOD!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would think she could pop it in the mail.


She was so 'pissed off', it felt like with me- but it is an awful long wait from my birthday to now. I had to deflect the topic of conversation to a less controversial subject to keep her talking!!!! Mail delivery is not awfully reliable in these parts, which is one of the reasons why it would be nice to know it HAD been posted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Glad your spirits are up, Julie! Central PA is enjoying a lovely summer - like day! It is very warm and sunny. I will take it, as one does not have to shovel sunshine!! I made cranberry orange muffins and I have a hot cup of coffee so all is right with the world! Does heat make your hip feel better...such as, sitting on a heating pad?
> 
> :sm02:


 :sm24: Shovel loads of sunshine would go down well at the moment we are forecast to only 17*C. Not sure all of my rear would react well to that treatment- and I've misplaced my heat pad- I must stitch one up- rice works I think.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad that you didn't know more of your Dads family. I can't imagine ever leaving home & going 1/2 way around the world alone but I guess they wanted a better life.
> Both my grandfathers lived with us when I was young but my Dads dad died when I was 6 & was on crutches as long as I can remember so he didn't do much with me but my mom's Dad lived with us til I was 13 so he told me lots if family stories. My cousins all live in Ontario but I keep in touch with quite a few if them
> 
> My boys were close with DHs dad but his mom wasn't a very cuddly grandmother (she was kind of a miserable woman)???? My mom was already gone. My step dad really enjoyed spending time with the kids but was quite disabled, he had a stroke when DS2 was just a baby & was in hospital after that.


When my dad arrived in Canada, he worked in Saskatchewan for a while. I don't know what made him move to Ontario. Good that your boys got to know their paternal grandfather. Too bad about the grandmother though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's water for me . When I was young I would row out to the middle of the lake and lay in the boat with a few sandwiches and a few books and more often than not spend a good time watching the skies and all that went by
> Still love being next to any water be it the ocean , lake or even a stream


Such are the memories to treasure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie I feel like I am there, with your lovely descriptions.


 :sm24: Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes.


Just curious did they speak in Hungarian to each other?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The sound of running water or waves is so relaxing. Nothing like laying on the beach or as you say in a boat.
> 
> I have to tell you something funny I heard at supper last night. One of the guys was telling us he has OnStar in his vehicle & went ice fishing last winter, apparently their "assistance" place is somewhere in the southern US & someone called his vehicle in a panic, was he safe, did he need help as his vehicle was in the water????????. They had no idea the water could be solid enough for the vehicle to drive on????


thanks for the giggle, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Didn't they realize it would be difficult for people to get to the mall? Hopefully there will be enough complaints that they will fix this.


They seem to have little concern for us older ones.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Think I'm like you. The one time I really needed a cell phone would be when I didn't have it with me. :sm16: :sm16:


Every time I needed mine, the battery was flat. I finally realized that I needed to turn it off to save the battery. :sm12: That tells you how much I know about cell phones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I do hope you can get to the eye doctors soon and get new glasses.
> 
> Sonja Mishka is just the cutest thing. I love the fact that she is guarding the kitchen. ????????
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel- one or two things to sort out first.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


Made me smile. So cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's awful, they want everyone working but then take away a big chunk of limited existing jobs. :sm25:
> And then limit peoples ability to get to shops and places and that will cut jobs there as not as many people will be going so less employees will be needed and heaven help those that work in those shops and rely on the bus system for transport to and from work. Not well thought out at all.


Our part of the new system is going to cause a lot of problems. The buses are forced to do a right hand turn off the main road in both directions- remembering that for us, that is turning across the traffic- I am sure there will be accidents caused by people's impatience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is a beautiful view!


Auckland abounds in lovely spots!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Go figure, oh well, you may get it for Christmas. lol And she'll figure out sooner or later that you are correct, a parent is always a parent.


Much as she didn't want to acknowledge that yesterday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My great-nephew (he's 15) came over this morning and helped DH load 2 tvs, a large tv stand, a very large entertainment center, a chair, and a washing machine and DH took them to Goodwill (except washing machine went to DSD & husband). Also they moved a huge desk from one room to another for me. Then loaded up more limbs from when the big tree limbs fell and hauled them to what will be a big burn pile. Great-nephew also took down some drapes for me. I've now got baseboards to scrub. Oh yes, DD and nephew also put guest bed up on risers for me so I can store under the bed.


That's wonderful, you certainly got plenty accomplished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the way, Kaye Jo- I mentioned the voucher that Bronwen had said she would get for me for my birthday back in July. She went very on the defensive- it sits on her dressing table in her bedroom still. She says it is valid for two years- I sure hope so! I told her that one never stops being a parent, and she did not like that either. Ho Hum tiddle aye um.


What seems to be the problem with her sending the voucher to you? Is she far from the post box?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, Gizmo would have me trained to spoil him also.


He's definitely easy to spoil. lol


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the way, Kaye Jo- I mentioned the voucher that Bronwen had said she would get for me for my birthday back in July. She went very on the defensive- it sits on her dressing table in her bedroom still. She says it is valid for two years- I sure hope so! I told her that one never stops being a parent, and she did not like that either. Ho Hum tiddle aye um.


Julie, that sounds very like depression to me. All she has to do is put it in an envelope and post it, but even that simple task is beyond her. Is there perhaps more going on there than she admits to? Just a thought.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am hoping Sam is alright. I haven't seen him post in a couple of days.


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick pop in to catch up. Work week was fair and then an empty move to the Atlanta area on Friday. They called me three times between 1:30 and 3:00 am. One load picked up right away, then one at 6 am. The third was for a load picking up at 1:30 am Sunday morning but said it was already covered when I called them. After laying back down, a call for that load. I had already told them I didn't want it. So I went out of service to get some sleep. Went back in today. Was a bit grumpy due phone calls from driving 400 miles and not sleeping. Only going to work till Thursday/Friday as I need to be home this coming weekend. Hopefully won't be lot of deadhead to get there.
> 
> ...


I'm so not ready for snow yet, it's been really nice here lately but I know it won't last forever, today's a bit chilly, but otherwise not bad. David just left about an hour ago to go fishing down at the river, Gizmo wanted to go with but David's afraid that with Gizmo's affinity for water, that he'd look over and Giz would be half a mile down river, in the river. :sm06: Oh well, poor Gizmo... lol
I sure miss having a Tuesday Morning, I really enjoyed yarn related finds when I would go.
Hopefully you'll have at least one run that gets you close to home so you don't have to dead heado for any long distance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What seems to be the problem with her sending the voucher to you? Is she far from the post box?


It is a long term thing- she just never goes out of her way to get to a posting box- the letter sent to me telling me when Mwyffanwy's Memorial Service would be arrived with less then twelve hours to get a reply back to her. and that was 22 years ago. Don't know why she has such a problem with it?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, that sounds very like depression to me. All she has to do is put it in an envelope and post it, but even that simple task is beyond her. Is there perhaps more going on there than she admits to? Just a thought.


Could be I guess. She has all the responsibility of providing for the family. Although she says she loves her new job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> She's here she's here she's here.
> Mine and Gregs great niece was born this morning Sunday October 30th at 421am.
> 7 pounds 1 ounce and I believe 19 inches long.
> Mother and baby girl are already home around 8am. They have named her Suraya. I believe pronounced....Sue rye a.
> ...


Sounds a very pretty name. Glad both mom and baby are fine. Boy they sure kicked her out of the hospital in a hurry.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The one that I made is mashed potatoes, shredded cabbage, and scallions, I like the addition idea of bacon that is in the one that Fran found.


Like a lot of the best dishes, I think this had its origins as a peasant dish that reflected a frugal approach to food. It would have been made from leftovers, with potatoes and other vegetables forming the basis and any odd scraps of bacon or other meat added for extra flavour. And delicious, too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just curious did they speak in Hungarian to each other?


Yes, and so did we as we were growing up (with them I mean) and my relatives. I still speak and understand it although there isn't anyone to speak with. I did have an opportunity this summer when we had a family/friends get-together where they were all Hungarian.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a long term thing- she just never goes out of her way to get to a posting box- the letter sent to me telling me when Mwyffanwy's Memorial Service would be arrived with less then twelve hours to get a reply back to her. and that was 22 years ago. Don't know why she has such a problem with it?!


I am sorry. This must be so distressing for you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just found out the babies name is pronounced.. Sue....Ray. ..a.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, and so did we as we were growing up (with them I mean) and my relatives. I still speak and understand it although there isn't anyone to speak with. I did have an opportunity this summer when we had a family/friends get-together where they were all Hungarian.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am sorry. This must be so distressing for you.


I've learned to expect it- try not to get too upset- I just had thought for my 70th she might have tried a little harder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just found out the babies name is pronounced.. Sue....Ray. ..a.


Looking forward to seeing her, if the parents agree!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been given strict instructions NOT to play tug of war with Kimber as she has to give up the birds she picks up without wrecking them. We also used to throw a twist of rope for her to retrieve & she loved to shake it, that is apparently another No No.


It all sounds very familiar. My dad trained gun dogs as a hobby and many things were off limits. We had several of his retirees or rejects as pets. The last one was a lovely working cocker spaniel who had been found one day eating one of dad's ornamental pigeons. We didn't believe that he had killed it, but nevertheless, dad declared the he couldn't take him shooting, because he might eat the pheasants. His loss was our gain, as he was a lovely pet. One advantage of having dogs that had been trained to the gun was that they were never bothered by the loud bangs that we get from fireworks, particularly at this time of year. They just used to sit up alertly and wait for the command to "fetch ".


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much as she didn't want to acknowledge that yesterday!


With two children of her own, the reality of 'once a mother, always a mother' is going to hit her pretty soon!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Seems someone doesn't want to share :sm01:
> I get all ready for Halloween and then no one turns up . I think this year might be different as there are two new families moved in nearby with a couple of young children each


I usually buy one of those bags of mini bars of chocolate in case I have trick or treaters calling, but since we're tucked away from the main road most don't know we're here. In which case I have to eat all the chocolate myself!! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, good plan.????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Oh no, it was upside down for me and I'm in Pennsylvania!! But, I loved seeing Kimber anyway :sm02:


Well that's blown the "down under" theory!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> I usually buy one of those bags of mini bars of chocolate in case I have trick or treaters calling, but since we're tucked away from the main road most don't know we're here. In which case I have to eat all the chocolate myself!! :sm02: :sm02:


We are down at the bottom of a close, and most of the neighbours keep their lights firmly off at Halloween, so for the last few years, we have had no trick or treaters. I always buy one of the big tubs of Christmas sweets: somehow, we always find a use for them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is a free link to a nice pair of socks for all you sock lovers 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/i-heart-lilly
Think they will look really pretty in another colour


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a free link to a nice pair of socks for all you sock lovers
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/i-heart-lilly
> Think they will look really pretty in another colour


Well, my youngest granddaughter is Lucy Lily, and I love her dearly, but she is the recipient of one of my mermaid tails, so no socks for her this year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> With two children of her own, the reality of 'once a mother, always a mother' is going to hit her pretty soon!


Especially with DGD approaching 14!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> She's here she's here she's here.
> Mine and Gregs great niece was born this morning Sunday October 30th at 421am.
> 7 pounds 1 ounce and I believe 19 inches long.
> Mother and baby girl are already home around 8am. They have named her Suraya. I believe pronounced....Sue rye a.
> ...


Congrats. I can't believe how quickly they send people home now, crazy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny ????.
> I must admit I miss the cold winters and frozen lakes . My brother and I used to go ice skating late at night and about 5 years ago when we visited for Christmas . We were talking late at night and he said come on let's go . We had fun especially when I landed on my butt and couldn't get back up the more I laughed the more I slipped


I'm glad you didn't break anything & had a good time, too bad you couldn't visit more often
We used to clear a spot on the slough for the kids to skate when they were young & I learned on a slough by the school when I was in grade one, the older kids helped the young ones. That would never happen now, but was such fun


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well that's blown the "down under" theory!


Nannyof6GS wrote:
Oh no, it was upside down for me and I'm in Pennsylvania!! But, I loved seeing Kimber anyway

Weird!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a free link to a nice pair of socks for all you sock lovers
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/i-heart-lilly
> Think they will look really pretty in another colour


Pretty


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I voted, wash put away, dinner left over Pad Thai, just have to feed critters at 5. Did the old Vicks on feet under socks last night. Cold better will try again tonight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Roasted vegetable soup, deliscious
Ingredients
1 sweet potato
1 onion
3 carrots
2 tbsp (30 mL) olive oil
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 tsp turmeric
Salt and pepper to taste
4 cups (1 L) vegetable stock
Directions
1
Preheat oven to 350˚F or 176˚C.
2
Coarsely chop the vegetables and place in a large bowl.
3
Add olive oil, nutmeg, cinnamon, cumin, turmeric, salt, pepper and mix well.
4
Place on a baking sheet or in a baking dish.
5
Bake for 30 minutes.
6
Remove vegetables from the oven, place in a saucepan, discard the extra oil and add the vegetable stock.
7
Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer until vegetables are tender, 15-20 minutes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Weatherman just said tomorrow is expected to be the hottest Halloween ever here....86 F and dry. I am so ready for cooler temps. Maybe next week....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


So sorry to hear this Kate, that was indeed very quick. Very hard for her family but I'm sure better for her. Condolences and hugs to you.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


That is sad news, Kate, but I agree with you, once things have reached a certain point, the best that can be hoped for is not to have to struggle on too long. Did she ever go into the hospice, or did everything happen too fast?

Thinking of you.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.[/quote
> 
> Kate saddened to hear of her passing but now at peace. A warm and gentle hug for you.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


Oh Kate, I am so sorry for the loss of your friend but, yes, it is good that she did not suffer too long. Prayers for Avril and for you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Dear Kate...my condolences to you and Avril's family. I am grateful it was peaceful passing and she didn't suffer for a lengthy period of time.
Sending you hugs (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The soup sounds yummy and easy. Thanks for posting it! I've copied it to make IF we ever get cooler weather.


sassafras123 said:


> Roasted vegetable soup, deliscious
> Ingredients
> 1 sweet potato
> 1 onion
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences Kate. May she rest in peace. Hugs for you.


KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


Nonetheless, I am sad that this has happened, but as you say, better she didn't suffer long. hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Every time I sit at the table Kimber decided to "play " with my feet, licking & chewing on them & turning her belly up for me to rub???? What a big baby


She missed you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The sound of running water or waves is so relaxing. Nothing like laying on the beach or as you say in a boat.
> 
> I have to tell you something funny I heard at supper last night. One of the guys was telling us he has OnStar in his vehicle & went ice fishing last winter, apparently their "assistance" place is somewhere in the southern US & someone called his vehicle in a panic, was he safe, did he need help as his vehicle was in the water????????. They had no idea the water could be solid enough for the vehicle to drive on????


Funny, yes, but good to know they were actually doing their job. And even if they knew the water would freeze hard enough to drive on, they should still call, because assistance might be needed. Being that far away, they wouldn't know for sure if the water had frozen that hard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Playing with Gizmo entails sitting in my chair holding the end of his toy while he pulls on the other end playing tug o' war. lol Buster plays tug o war with him sometimes too.
> Does make knitting and typing a bit tricky though. :sm19:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: The more the merrier!!!


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> She's here she's here she's here.
> Mine and Gregs great niece was born this morning Sunday October 30th at 421am.
> 7 pounds 1 ounce and I believe 19 inches long.
> Mother and baby girl are already home around 8am. They have named her Suraya. I believe pronounced....Sue rye a.
> ...


Yay! Welcome to the world, Suerya!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My great-nephew (he's 15) came over this morning and helped DH load 2 tvs, a large tv stand, a very large entertainment center, a chair, and a washing machine and DH took them to Goodwill (except washing machine went to DSD & husband). Also they moved a huge desk from one room to another for me. Then loaded up more limbs from when the big tree limbs fell and hauled them to what will be a big burn pile. Great-nephew also took down some drapes for me. I've now got baseboards to scrub. Oh yes, DD and nephew also put guest bed up on risers for me so I can store under the bed.


So nice of your great-nephew to come and help!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny ????.
> I must admit I miss the cold winters and frozen lakes . My brother and I used to go ice skating late at night and about 5 years ago when we visited for Christmas . We were talking late at night and he said come on let's go . We had fun especially when I landed on my butt and couldn't get back up the more I laughed the more I slipped


Great memories!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


That was very quick. Hugs to all who will grieve her loss.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: of course- I was forgetting your recent loss Tami- only to be expected that maybe your memory is taking some of the toll as well. Hugs.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spent 3 hours catching up with HS classmate and her husband. It wad a lovely time. Then finished up DS's costume before watching the World Series.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love my cast iron casserole- yes it is heavy, but I've not had recent problems with my wrists- and I have chopping boards placed strategically to rest it on, when removing it from the oven.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Shovel loads of sunshine would go down well at the moment we are forecast to only 17*C. Not sure all of my rear would react well to that treatment- and I've misplaced my heat pad- I must stitch one up- rice works I think.


Yes, rice works, as long as it is regular rice, not instant rice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just found out the babies name is pronounced.. Sue....Ray. ..a.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially with DGD approaching 14!


Oh my, I think she is already having to deal with the hormones and other teen issues! If not, it won't be long. Guess she will learn quickly..


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


I am so sorry to hear this, Kate. Sending you my sympathy, and hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Weatherman just said tomorrow is expected to be the hottest Halloween ever here....86 F and dry. I am so ready for cooler temps. Maybe next week....


It's 49 here now, feels like 45. Down to 41 tonight. Tomorrow 56 for a high and 10% chance of rain. A good day for Halloween.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Like a lot of the best dishes, I think this had its origins as a peasant dish that reflected a frugal approach to food. It would have been made from leftovers, with potatoes and other vegetables forming the basis and any odd scraps of bacon or other meat added for extra flavour. And delicious, too.


Works for me! Definitely adding bacon next time and a few less scallions than the recipe calls for.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our part of the new system is going to cause a lot of problems. The buses are forced to do a right hand turn off the main road in both directions- remembering that for us, that is turning across the traffic- I am sure there will be accidents caused by people's impatience.


Crazy, they didn't think that through at all did they, the powers that be need to have to use the services as well as trying to be another vehicle on the roadway when the buses are trying to turn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Roasted vegetable soup, deliscious
> Ingredients
> 1 sweet potato
> 1 onion
> ...


Yummo!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my, I think she is already having to deal with the hormones and other teen issues! If not, it won't be long. Guess she will learn quickly..


DGD is definitely a Drama Queen!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


I'm so sorry Kate, sending you hugs across the pond. I'm glad that she didn't linger for a long period, that would have been so much worse on her and the rest of you left behind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Weatherman just said tomorrow is expected to be the hottest Halloween ever here....86 F and dry. I am so ready for cooler temps. Maybe next week....


 :sm06: Well, I guess you are in the South, so not totally surprising, but goodness, are you ever going to get to wear your lovely Guernsey? 
Our weather is in the mid to high 60's for the forseable future.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Crazy, they didn't think that through at all did they, the powers that be need to have to use the services as well as trying to be another vehicle on the roadway when the buses are trying to turn.


In my opinion, no, they don't have the local knowledge, but my first journey out since the change, will be tomorrow.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion, no, they don't have the local knowledge, but my first journey out since the change, will be tomorrow.


Wishing you a safe journey without any difficulty. Sometimes those with the least knowledge of the local area make the worst decisions. Prayers all goes well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion, no, they don't have the local knowledge, but my first journey out since the change, will be tomorrow.


I hope it all goes well without too many hiccups for you on this maiden journey, but I guess you have to venture forth eventually even if it's a bit uncertain.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


My sympathies go to you and her loved ones. It's good that she didn't linger in pain.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kate, my heart aches for you and all those who love her. A quick passing is sharp and painful on the one hand but a matter to rejoice in when the sorrow of missing her eases up--as it will in time, for all of you.

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of a well-loved friend.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> DGD is definitely a Drama Queen!


Yep, mom is definitely learning quickly just what being a parent is like!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What would be more fun than having all the Tea Partiers for coffee!?


Swedenme said:


> Well you could have told us . We would have all been round for coffee :sm01:
> Will have to go and make one now


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion, no, they don't have the local knowledge, but my first journey out since the change, will be tomorrow.


Hope it won't be too difficult and tiring.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had a note from Carol Maliza in response to my note to her. She is improving. The dizziness is getting better, but the soft foods are still yucky, to quote her. She's not certain that growing older is a great idea, but it beats the daylights out of pushing up grass if she's going to enjoy that lovely new granddaughter. She is much concerned about Sam's situation health-wise.

So, *Sam*, send her a PM most scosh, as Don says. (If I remember rightly the phrase means very quickly in Okinawan/American military lingo.) She is anxious to know more about how you are faring.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats to all!


gagesmom said:


> She's here she's here she's here.
> Mine and Gregs great niece was born this morning Sunday October 30th at 421am.
> 7 pounds 1 ounce and I believe 19 inches long.
> Mother and baby girl are already home around 8am. They have named her Suraya. I believe pronounced....Sue rye a.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like you put the muscle power to good use, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> My great-nephew (he's 15) came over this morning and helped DH load 2 tvs, a large tv stand, a very large entertainment center, a chair, and a washing machine and DH took them to Goodwill (except washing machine went to DSD & husband). Also they moved a huge desk from one room to another for me. Then loaded up more limbs from when the big tree limbs fell and hauled them to what will be a big burn pile. Great-nephew also took down some drapes for me. I've now got baseboards to scrub. Oh yes, DD and nephew also put guest bed up on risers for me so I can store under the bed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You deserve a break to knit, Kathy (and maybe a nap, too)!!!


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick pop in to catch up. Work week was fair and then an empty move to the Atlanta area on Friday. They called me three times between 1:30 and 3:00 am. One load picked up right away, then one at 6 am. The third was for a load picking up at 1:30 am Sunday morning but said it was already covered when I called them. After laying back down, a call for that load. I had already told them I didn't want it. So I went out of service to get some sleep. Went back in today. Was a bit grumpy due phone calls from driving 400 miles and not sleeping. Only going to work till Thursday/Friday as I need to be home this coming weekend. Hopefully won't be lot of deadhead to get there.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> What would be more fun than having all the Tea Parties for coffee!?


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've had a note from Carol Maliza in response to my note to her. She is improving. The dizziness is getting better, but the soft foods are still yucky, to quote her. She's not certain that growing older is a great idea, but it beats the daylights out of pushing up grass if she's going to enjoy that lovely new granddaughter. She is much concerned about Sam's situation health-wise.
> 
> So, *Sam*, send her a PM most scosh, as Don says. (If I remember rightly the phrase means very quickly in Okinawan/American military lingo.) She is anxious to know more about how you are faring.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for the update on Carol. When I heard from her last week, she was hoping to join my knitting group this Thursday. Hope she can make it!

Hoping Sam will check in soon.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, you can also put a wet washcloth in a zip lock freezer bag, but don't close it. Microwave 30 seconds or until hot. Zip closed and use where ever you want heat.


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Shovel loads of sunshine would go down well at the moment we are forecast to only 17*C. Not sure all of my rear would react well to that treatment- and I've misplaced my heat pad- I must stitch one up- rice works I think.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sorry for the loss of your Dear friend, Kate. Hugs.


KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


So sorry for your loss. She sure went quickly, better fir her but sad for family & friends


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so sorry I have not been able to keep up in long time. So much has been going on in my life. My "doll project" has led to so many different needs for them. Now the Children's cancer hospital weighs heavy on my heart. A friend has asked for 12 dishcloths, I am in the process of crocheting a king sized bed afghan from Priscilla Hewitt's Granny Square Pineapple (12") square. I have three strips sewn together and will need four more to complete it. I am making three dolls to give my sister on the 7th when she visits to take on her trip to visit throughout southwest and share pattern with all her friends. I am also "testing" Sorlenna's new shawl pattern, which is wonderful if only I had full time to devote to it. It is done in fingering with a size E needle. So I don't lack for something to do. I have been in bed going on three weeks with a bad UTI/Kidney infection and Lumbar Stenosis which has caused difficulty walking (painful). I am to schedule PT tomorrow and schedule follow up with my back doctor. I did not stop in to whine though...I need your help. Vabchonnie is apparently going through Chemo and wrote and asked me to make her two dolls. I did and now cannot find her address or locate her through the usual search on KP. Can any of you help me? I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, good luck with your outing tomorrow, hope the bus changes aren't too much trouble

Gwen, great you had help to get so many projects done. Will you visitors need a ladder to get into your bed????????. My son has 12 drawers under his bed, it's so high with the deep mattress, I would never be able to get in & out easily.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've had a note from Carol Maliza in response to my note to her. She is improving. The dizziness is getting better, but the soft foods are still yucky, to quote her. She's not certain that growing older is a great idea, but it beats the daylights out of pushing up grass if she's going to enjoy that lovely new granddaughter. She is much concerned about Sam's situation health-wise.
> 
> So, *Sam*, send her a PM most scosh, as Don says. (If I remember rightly the phrase means very quickly in Okinawan/American military lingo.) She is anxious to know more about how you are faring.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm so glad that she's improving, I hope she's back to full vigor soon, and really getting to enjoy her granddaughter. 
Thank you so much for updating us Joy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry I have not been able to keep up in long time. So much has been going on in my life. My "doll project" has led to so many different needs for them. Now the Children's cancer hospital weighs heavy on my heart. A friend has asked for 12 dishcloths, I am in the process of crocheting a king sized bed afghan from Priscilla Hewitt's Granny Square Pineapple (12") square. I have three strips sewn together and will need four more to complete it. I am making three dolls to give my sister on the 7th when she visits to take on her trip to visit throughout southwest and share pattern with all her friends. I am also "testing" Sorlenna's new shawl pattern, which is wonderful if only I had full time to devote to it. It is done in fingering with a size E needle. So I don't lack for something to do. I have been in bed going on three weeks with a bad UTI/Kidney infection and Lumbar Stenosis which has caused difficulty walking (painful). I am to schedule PT tomorrow and schedule follow up with my back doctor. I did not stop in to whine though...I need your help. Vabchonnie is apparently going through Chemo and wrote and asked me to make her two dolls. I did and now cannot find her address or locate her through the usual search on KP. Can any of you help me? I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


Sounds like you sure are keeping busy while you are laid up. Hope you are better soon. 
I hadn't heard VA Sharon was sick, poor woman is having a bad time recently
I hope you will share pictures if your shawl & bedspread when they are done


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry I have not been able to keep up in long time. So much has been going on in my life. My "doll project" has led to so many different needs for them. Now the Children's cancer hospital weighs heavy on my heart. A friend has asked for 12 dishcloths, I am in the process of crocheting a king sized bed afghan from Priscilla Hewitt's Granny Square Pineapple (12") square. I have three strips sewn together and will need four more to complete it. I am making three dolls to give my sister on the 7th when she visits to take on her trip to visit throughout southwest and share pattern with all her friends. I am also "testing" Sorlenna's new shawl pattern, which is wonderful if only I had full time to devote to it. It is done in fingering with a size E needle. So I don't lack for something to do. I have been in bed going on three weeks with a bad UTI/Kidney infection and Lumbar Stenosis which has caused difficulty walking (painful). I am to schedule PT tomorrow and schedule follow up with my back doctor. I did not stop in to whine though...I need your help. Vabchonnie is apparently going through Chemo and wrote and asked me to make her two dolls. I did and now cannot find her address or locate her through the usual search on KP. Can any of you help me? I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


Hi Betty! I don't have an address, but am glad to see you post. I'm not happy to hear however that you are in considerable pain still and a UTI on top of it all. I hope/pray that the docs are able to get you some relief from both soon. 
Hugs, we love you too my dear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Normal temps here for October are in the upper 50s so it is quite a bit warmer. If I have to turn on the ac I WILL wear the guernsey! LOL


Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Well, I guess you are in the South, so not totally surprising, but goodness, are you ever going to get to wear your lovely Guernsey?
> Our weather is in the mid to high 60's for the forseable future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Normal temps here for October are in the upper 50s so it is quite a bit warmer. If I have to turn on the ac I WILL wear the guernsey! LOL


Is that because you all are so much farther east than Texas? S.A. is usually still in the 80's well into November, I was just thinking you all would be closer temp wise than you are. It's amazing the things we learn on here. :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty you are such a good person doing so much with the dolls donations. I wish I could sit with you an learn crochet. I have wondered about Vabchonnie/Sharon a we have not heard from her in awhile. Prayers for her as she goes through the chemo. Sorry I don't have her address. Sorry to hear about your TUI/Kidney infetion and the issues with your back. Do be careful and know you also are in my prayers.


Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry I have not been able to keep up in long time. So much has been going on in my life. My "doll project" has led to so many different needs for them. Now the Children's cancer hospital weighs heavy on my heart. A friend has asked for 12 dishcloths, I am in the process of crocheting a king sized bed afghan from Priscilla Hewitt's Granny Square Pineapple (12") square. I have three strips sewn together and will need four more to complete it. I am making three dolls to give my sister on the 7th when she visits to take on her trip to visit throughout southwest and share pattern with all her friends. I am also "testing" Sorlenna's new shawl pattern, which is wonderful if only I had full time to devote to it. It is done in fingering with a size E needle. So I don't lack for something to do. I have been in bed going on three weeks with a bad UTI/Kidney infection and Lumbar Stenosis which has caused difficulty walking (painful). I am to schedule PT tomorrow and schedule follow up with my back doctor. I did not stop in to whine though...I need your help. Vabchonnie is apparently going through Chemo and wrote and asked me to make her two dolls. I did and now cannot find her address or locate her through the usual search on KP. Can any of you help me? I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Can you tell which is the real dog? Mia cooking and my girls and I.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope it won't be too high. The bed is actually a futon and rather low so it isn't terribly high. If it is I think it will be easy enough to take the risers off.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, good luck with your outing tomorrow, hope the bus changes aren't too much trouble
> 
> Gwen, great you had help to get so many projects done. Will you visitors need a ladder to get into your bed????????. My son has 12 drawers under his bed, it's so high with the deep mattress, I would never be able to get in & out easily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wishing you a safe journey without any difficulty. Sometimes those with the least knowledge of the local area make the worst decisions. Prayers all goes well.


Thank you, Joyce, I am hoping all will be well- must disconnect thunder rolling badly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Can you tell which is the real dog? Mia cooking and my girls and I.


Awe cute pup and looks quite happy amidst her stuffies. 
Mia is such a cutie, they both are, she's sure growing fast isn't she though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Can you tell which is the real dog? Mia cooking and my girls and I.


Great pictures, Dawn. How are you feeling?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope it won't be too high. The bed is actually a futon and rather low so it isn't terribly high. If it is I think it will be easy enough to take the risers off.


????????????I was just bugging you, thinking of all the yarn you could jam under there????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce, I am hoping all will be well- must disconnect thunder rolling badly!


Hope the storm isn't too bad


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce, I am hoping all will be well- must disconnect thunder rolling badly!


Hope the storm isn't too bad. Stay safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry I have not been able to keep up in long time. So much has been going on in my life. My "doll project" has led to so many different needs for them. Now the Children's cancer hospital weighs heavy on my heart. A friend has asked for 12 dishcloths, I am in the process of crocheting a king sized bed afghan from Priscilla Hewitt's Granny Square Pineapple (12") square. I have three strips sewn together and will need four more to complete it. I am making three dolls to give my sister on the 7th when she visits to take on her trip to visit throughout southwest and share pattern with all her friends. I am also "testing" Sorlenna's new shawl pattern, which is wonderful if only I had full time to devote to it. It is done in fingering with a size E needle. So I don't lack for something to do. I have been in bed going on three weeks with a bad UTI/Kidney infection and Lumbar Stenosis which has caused difficulty walking (painful). I am to schedule PT tomorrow and schedule follow up with my back doctor. I did not stop in to whine though...I need your help. Vabchonnie is apparently going through Chemo and wrote and asked me to make her two dolls. I did and now cannot find her address or locate her through the usual search on KP. Can any of you help me? I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


It's so good to see you post. I am so sorry to hear that you are stuck in bed and in pain. Prayers that you are soon well, and back on your feet.

I have printed patterns and mailed them to Sharon, but I can't find her address. If I find it, I will send it to you. I know I have it somewhere, but have just gone through 24 pages of PM's looking. Bless you for all the dolls you have made.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Healing energy winging your way Carol and Betty. ❤❤


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


LOL She lives in hope! :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL She lives in hope! :sm11:


Morning / evening Cathy

How are things at the bottom of the world . Hope you had a nice day . Here it's still pretty dark haven't even heard the birds singing yet , so I don't know what the day's going to be like , but I can't here any wind or rain so that's always a good sign


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Can you tell which is the real dog? Mia cooking and my girls and I.


Lovely pictures Dawn
Your girls are gorgeous and growing so quickly are they starting to chatter now ? 
Dog looks as if he is trying to hide between all the stuffies ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the way, Kaye Jo- I mentioned the voucher that Bronwen had said she would get for me for my birthday back in July. She went very on the defensive- it sits on her dressing table in her bedroom still. She says it is valid for two years- I sure hope so! I told her that one never stops being a parent, and she did not like that either. Ho Hum tiddle aye um.


Oh golly. I do hope she is planning on sending it sometime soon....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's sad that the world has become a less safe place than when we were young,


I fully agree.... it is very sad indeed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's the fourth thursday of november. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> So it is a 'moveable' feast?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Every time I sit at the table Kimber decided to "play " with my feet, licking & chewing on them & turning her belly up for me to rub???? What a big baby


Aaaw, I bet she probably thought she would never see you again. She must be so happy to be there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry kate - prayers and healing energy zooming to comfort you both. --- sam



KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Sam, good to see you posting. We've been wondering if you were sick again


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The sound of running water or waves is so relaxing. Nothing like laying on the beach or as you say in a boat.
> 
> I have to tell you something funny I heard at supper last night. One of the guys was telling us he has OnStar in his vehicle & went ice fishing last winter, apparently their "assistance" place is somewhere in the southern US & someone called his vehicle in a panic, was he safe, did he need help as his vehicle was in the water????????. They had no idea the water could be solid enough for the vehicle to drive on????


 :sm24: Ha ha, well at least someone was taking notice. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do it as you have free time from your other knitting - i wouldn't make it a priority. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I too keep thinking the tea cozies would be fun to make and have thought about making one or two for my sister as she has a number of tea pots but then she doesn't seem to have much appreciation for things I knit overall so it is still just a thought.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Playing with Gizmo entails sitting in my chair holding the end of his toy while he pulls on the other end playing tug o' war. lol Buster plays tug o war with him sometimes too.
> Does make knitting and typing a bit tricky though. :sm19:


Multitasking at its best! :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party granny2005 - we are a tea party - but we don't discuss politics or religion - we talk about ourselves, our families, our ups and down and our knitting or what ever craft we are doing at the time. we are a great bunch of knitters. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Granny2005 said:


> Hello, first time I've come in here. How does it work?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said joy --- sam'



jheiens said:


> This is how it works, Granny2005: We just jump into any conversations that interest us; whenever we need to ask question re something not understood; want to express our opinion on whatever topics are current or that we've just read no matter how far back in the posts, etc. We talk about our projects whether knitting or crochet, family, siblings or grandchildren and great-grands; pets, trips, fun happenings in our neighborhoods or whatever. We avoid insults, derogatory comments about one another, politics and/or religion and faith practices.
> 
> In other words, we care about one another. A good number of us have met annually in Defiance, Ohio where our moderator, Sam (user name: thewren) lives. It is called the Knit-a-palooza or KAP.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure what happened this weekend - i was not on the computer all that much. i did sleep a lot. it is very late and i am going to bed - i'll be back in the morning and catch up with all of you. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

GWEN.... I saw this on FB and thought of you.... snuggle sacks,mermaid blankets... http://thecrochetcrowd.com/crochet-sleep-snuggle-sacks-yarnspirations/


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning / evening Cathy
> 
> How are things at the bottom of the world . Hope you had a nice day . Here it's still pretty dark haven't even heard the birds singing yet , so I don't know what the day's going to be like , but I can't here any wind or rain so that's always a good sign


It was pretty foggy here when I got up about 7.00 am. It has cleared a little since, but still very overcast. No wind though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> It was pretty foggy here when I got up about 7.00 am. It has cleared a little since, but still very overcast. No wind though.


Morning Chris 
It looks like being another nice day here . Need to get out and pick up more leaves


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Crazy, they didn't think that through at all did they, the powers that be need to have to use the services as well as trying to be another vehicle on the roadway when the buses are trying to turn.


I'm sure the people who sit in offices making decisions on traffic flow etc are all non drivers! They just like to make pictures and diagrams that look pretty on paper. :sm16:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Kate for starting off the TP, I hope Sam is feeling much better. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


Very pretty photo Sonja. ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is sad news, Kate, but I agree with you, once things have reached a certain point, the best that can be hoped for is not to have to struggle on too long. Did she ever go into the hospice, or did everything happen too fast?
> 
> Thinking of you.


Thank you. No she was supposed to go to the hospice today.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Thanks for starting Kate. Lots has happened to so many and prayers and hugs for all. Had closing earlier but didn't get the check(s). I had to sign papers before new owners arrived and they had to do their part. Papers processed through a credit union and then they issue the check. My realtor is dropping off the check(s) and closing papers (those are needed to get money back from insurance company). Realtor also gave me a bottle of wine and assorted goodies from Godiva. Going to share a lot with Melissa and Jimmy. I did treat Jimmy and myself to a nice lunch and got take out for Melissa. It's been a long day and back is bothering me. Can't wait until I can get comfy and maybe weave ends in on afghan. Do hope everyone is having/had a good day/night. Big hugs to all!


Congratulations on the closing. I hope your back feels better soon mrsvette.????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry I have not been able to keep up in long time. So much has been going on in my life. My "doll project" has led to so many different needs for them. Now the Children's cancer hospital weighs heavy on my heart. A friend has asked for 12 dishcloths, I am in the process of crocheting a king sized bed afghan from Priscilla Hewitt's Granny Square Pineapple (12") square. I have three strips sewn together and will need four more to complete it. I am making three dolls to give my sister on the 7th when she visits to take on her trip to visit throughout southwest and share pattern with all her friends. I am also "testing" Sorlenna's new shawl pattern, which is wonderful if only I had full time to devote to it. It is done in fingering with a size E needle. So I don't lack for something to do. I have been in bed going on three weeks with a bad UTI/Kidney infection and Lumbar Stenosis which has caused difficulty walking (painful). I am to schedule PT tomorrow and schedule follow up with my back doctor. I did not stop in to whine though...I need your helpI
> 
> Good to hear from you Betty though I'm sorry you're in so much pain. I don't know how you manage to do all that you do and deal with the pain too. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Very pretty photo Sonja. ????


Hello Ros 
Glad you could join us . Have you been busy knitting ? I've just knit a tinsel hedgehog made the front feet and can't find the little ball of yarn I had to knit the back ones . Although he is so fluffy you don't really need back ones as you can't see them


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Can you tell which is the real dog? Mia cooking and my girls and I.


Cute pictures Dawn. Your two little girls are growing up so fast.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say thanks for the new tea party. Have been in bed most of the past two days due to dizziness. A bit better this evening but heading back now. Take care all.


I hope you feel better soon Martina. Take care. ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Chris
> It looks like being another nice day here . Need to get out and pick up more leaves


Morning Chris and Sonja. Looks like the UKTP are all waking up! Very overcast here today, the same yesterday. Very mild but the sun never broke through all day. Have a great day!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Ros
> Glad you could join us . Have you been busy knitting ? I've just knit a tinsel hedgehog made the front feet and can't find the little ball of yarn I had to knit the back ones . Although he is so fluffy you don't really need back ones as you can't see them


Hi Sonja, thank you, I'm happy to be joining you, I've been very busy knitting. I knitted a baby shawl for my GD Keira-Lee's boss who has been trying for a baby for 5 years and has been blessed with a beautiful baby boy. I've also knitted a few baby dresses and another baby shawl, also lots of Hug boots. I'm looking forward to seeing your tinsel hedgehog. I really hope you are ok. (As OK as you can be at this time ????) ???? Ros 
I have lots of pages to read on TP!!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Fan said:


> Gwen These are the fishy hats I made for the children in our adopted family. Their parents bought a boat for fishing so I made them for the kids for Christmas a couple of years ago. They love wearing them too.


I love the hats!!! ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> She's here she's here she's here.
> Mine and Gregs great niece was born this morning Sunday October 30th at 421am.
> 7 pounds 1 ounce and I believe 19 inches long.
> Mother and baby girl are already home around 8am. They have named her Suraya. I believe pronounced....Sue rye a.
> ...


Woo hoo. Congratulations to all. Wow home already! That was quick.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My great-nephew (he's 15) came over this morning and helped DH load 2 tvs, a large tv stand, a very large entertainment center, a chair, and a washing machine and DH took them to Goodwill (except washing machine went to DSD & husband). Also they moved a huge desk from one room to another for me. Then loaded up more limbs from when the big tree limbs fell and hauled them to what will be a big burn pile. Great-nephew also took down some drapes for me. I've now got baseboards to scrub. Oh yes, DD and nephew also put guest bed up on risers for me so I can store under the bed.


Fantastic to have such good help. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oops, posted pics on last week's, oh well, it's been that kinda week. :sm17:
> An overall and then several up closer.


Wow!!!! That's a lot of yarn. Have fun!!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've made those too! They were so much fun. I also Christmas 2014 made animal hats for all the DGKs and the parents.


Gorgeous photo and I love the hats!!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers, everything with the stress test came out ok they said. I have been having a lot of back and right leg pain this year since about February. GP said chiro or MRI, I chose the chiro in February went for 3 months no help, I finally have gone and gotten the MRI, arthritis, a tear in a disc and a cyst which is what they think is pinching the nerve to my right leg. In the midst of all of this have been having some neck, upper chest pain, and some of my blood pressures have been very high and with my moms history scheduled a stress test. BP during the stress test of course went even higher, systolic was up to 174 at one point, started out at 152. Have been going to GP office and having it taken at different times, always comes out good there (120/68 to 126/80) which is all in normal range. Both parents have high blood pressure, so not really sure whats going on at this point. Just keep watching it I guess. No school today, so at least I didn't have to miss work. Ortho/pain Drs want to do a shot into my spine with cortizone or something similar to see if it would give me some relief. I was ok with it till DH started. He has not been real supportive through all of this, keeps talking about money, which I get,... however, I'm the one who is in pain standing, walking, sitting and laying down. I can't even turn over in bed at night without it waking me up. Its making me very testy and short tempered to say the least.
> 
> Sorry, pulling on my big girl panties and moving on! Still lots to read on last week, will try to get caught up and join you all here. Thank you again, much appreciated! Love and hugs


I'm so sorry you have so much pain, I hope you get something sorted soon. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Morning Chris and Sonja. Looks like the UKTP are all waking up! Very overcast here today, the same yesterday. Very mild but the sun never broke through all day. Have a great day!


Morning Angela . 
We had a lovely week end fairly warm and sunny . I'm off out the door now to see if it feels as nice as it looks out there 
Wonder if mishka will help me clear up all the leaves . This will be the third time I've raked up leaves and the trees look as if they haven't lost any at all . So I can see more raking in my future


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Angela .
> We had a lovely week end fairly warm and sunny . I'm off out the door now to see if it feels as nice as it looks out there
> Wonder if mishka will help me clear up all the leaves . This will be the third time I've raked up leaves and the trees look as if they haven't lost any at all . So I can see more raking in my future


I have a quiet day ahead. I don't need to go out at all, a good day for catching up on household chores.............which is why I'm sitting here playing on my laptop!!! I see another cup of tea in my future, don't want to rush things!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, congrats on the sale going through.
> 
> DS & family just left. I made honey garlic ribs for supper, they turned out so good & were very easy. GD was thrilled with her birthday presents, I got her a Frozen night light, a tube about 5" diameter & 12" tall with little led lights that change colours (on clearance for $7) & a Lego set. The kids had a great time with Kimber, they really missed her.


Gorgeous family and I'm glad DGD loved her gifts Bonnie. ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good morning friends. It's very misty here today. I may or may not go to knitting group today deciding later. Tea and read first, I think.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, she was just under the tableð I took a video of her & the kids, not sure if it will upload but I'll try. She was so excited to see the kids her whole back endjust about flew off from wagging her tail
> I took a longer video of them playing but couldn't get it to load


Lovely video Bonnie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> weren't we discussing tea cosies a while back? think it was margaret that had knitted a tea cosy for someone. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/flower-garden-tea-cozy?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=1e813231c3-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-1e813231c3-60616885


They are fantastic Sam, thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Must be something with you being "down under". Plays right side up for me????????


It plays right side up for me Bonnie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> You will be growing roots ????
> Son has just came home with two Christmas roses for me which Ive already planted . I like hellebores (sp?)


Lovely, I love roses too!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

budasha said:


> That's awful about your flat tires. How great that someone could help you so quickly.


I'm glad someone helped you too!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KateB said:


> Feeling really sad, I've just heard that my good friend Avril who has been battling cancer for over 2 years has taken a sudden downturn and is now on palliative care - she is to be admitted to the local hospice on Monday. Your prayers would be much appreciated.


I'm so sorry about your friend Avril, sending lots of love to you, her family and friends. ???? Ros


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Angela .
> We had a lovely week end fairly warm and sunny . I'm off out the door now to see if it feels as nice as it looks out there
> Wonder if mishka will help me clear up all the leaves . This will be the third time I've raked up leaves and the trees look as if they haven't lost any at all . So I can see more raking in my future


Yes, the leaves seem never ending, don't they? As soon as they have been collected, there are more on the ground to take their place. And every time the door is opened, some find their way into the house.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well that's blown the "down under" theory!


Re Bonnie's video.... it sure has. It is a mystery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


Oh I am sorry to hear that. But as you say it was better for her to go quickly. Big Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Re Bonnie's video.... it sure has. It is a mystery.


Ok everyone I have a sort of answer to this mystery. My DS (computer geek) has told me to find the video in downloads, then single click on it and then right click on it and scroll down to "open with" then choose "VLC media player". And it played the right way up.... YAY.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry I have not been able to keep up in long time. So much has been going on in my life. My "doll project" has led to so many different needs for them. Now the Children's cancer hospital weighs heavy on my heart. A friend has asked for 12 dishcloths, I am in the process of crocheting a king sized bed afghan from Priscilla Hewitt's Granny Square Pineapple (12") square. I have three strips sewn together and will need four more to complete it. I am making three dolls to give my sister on the 7th when she visits to take on her trip to visit throughout southwest and share pattern with all her friends. I am also "testing" Sorlenna's new shawl pattern, which is wonderful if only I had full time to devote to it. It is done in fingering with a size E needle. So I don't lack for something to do. I have been in bed going on three weeks with a bad UTI/Kidney infection and Lumbar Stenosis which has caused difficulty walking (painful). I am to schedule PT tomorrow and schedule follow up with my back doctor. I did not stop in to whine though...I need your help. Vabchonnie is apparently going through Chemo and wrote and asked me to make her two dolls. I did and now cannot find her address or locate her through the usual search on KP. Can any of you help me? I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


Hi Betty, great to hear from you. We have missed you. Sorry to hear about your Kidney Infection painful back. Gosh you have been so busy. Take it easy and drop in as often as you can. Hope someone here is able to make contact with Sharon.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Betty I sent you an email. - april


Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry I have not been able to keep up in long time. So much has been going on in my life. My "doll project" has led to so many different needs for them. Now the Children's cancer hospital weighs heavy on my heart. A friend has asked for 12 dishcloths, I am in the process of crocheting a king sized bed afghan from Priscilla Hewitt's Granny Square Pineapple (12") square. I have three strips sewn together and will need four more to complete it. I am making three dolls to give my sister on the 7th when she visits to take on her trip to visit throughout southwest and share pattern with all her friends. I am also "testing" Sorlenna's new shawl pattern, which is wonderful if only I had full time to devote to it. It is done in fingering with a size E needle. So I don't lack for something to do. I have been in bed going on three weeks with a bad UTI/Kidney infection and Lumbar Stenosis which has caused difficulty walking (painful). I am to schedule PT tomorrow and schedule follow up with my back doctor. I did not stop in to whine though...I need your help. Vabchonnie is apparently going through Chemo and wrote and asked me to make her two dolls. I did and now cannot find her address or locate her through the usual search on KP. Can any of you help me? I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey, Sonja! Our 80° temps are gone and back to normal chilly fall weather so I guess I'll go to work! Hope you're having a wonderful day! 


Swedenme said:


> Morning Chris
> It looks like being another nice day here . Need to get out and pick up more leaves


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah, Ros, I see you are another Knitting Ninja, turning out knitted items at the speed of light! I wish I could step up my pace as I am defiantly a plodder!! Have a happy day!


RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you, I'm happy to be joining you, I've been very busy knitting. I knitted a baby shawl for my GD Keira-Lee's boss who has been trying for a baby for 5 years and has been blessed with a beautiful baby boy. I've also knitted a few baby dresses and another baby shawl, also lots of Hug boots. I'm looking forward to seeing your tinsel hedgehog. I really hope you are ok. (As OK as you can be at this time ????) ???? Ros
> I have lots of pages to read on TP!!!! ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy your day, everyone. Hugs and prayers to you. Mr. Sam, glad you are resting! - april


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Can you tell which is the real dog? Mia cooking and my girls and I.


Lovely photos, thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Can you tell which is the real dog? Mia cooking and my girls and I.


Lovely photos, Dawn!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning / evening Cathy
> 
> How are things at the bottom of the world . Hope you had a nice day . Here it's still pretty dark haven't even heard the birds singing yet , so I don't know what the day's going to be like , but I can't here any wind or rain so that's always a good sign


We have the wind and rain here Sonja, thats why you cant hear it. :sm19: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> not sure what happened this weekend - i was not on the computer all that much. i did sleep a lot. it is very late and i am going to bed - i'll be back in the morning and catch up with all of you. --- sam


Good to hear from you. We were starting to get a bit concerned. Sleep well. Hope you are managing to eat a little better now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly. I do hope she is planning on sending it sometime soon....


It was quite silly that she sounded so miffed with me- of course I'm on the moral high ground with this one(!?) So far I've not even thought of what I might do for her- (Dec. 5) and I'm now into November, you're not quite there yet!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Ros
> Glad you could join us . Have you been busy knitting ? I've just knit a tinsel hedgehog made the front feet and can't find the little ball of yarn I had to knit the back ones . Although he is so fluffy you don't really need back ones as you can't see them


I hope we are going to see a photo of this hedgehog.? I love your work.

And welcome back Ros. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's the fourth thursday of november. --- sam


Thanks Sam! Good to see you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you, I'm happy to be joining you, I've been very busy knitting. I knitted a baby shawl for my GD Keira-Lee's boss who has been trying for a baby for 5 years and has been blessed with a beautiful baby boy. I've also knitted a few baby dresses and another baby shawl, also lots of Hug boots. I'm looking forward to seeing your tinsel hedgehog. I really hope you are ok. (As OK as you can be at this time ????) ???? Ros
> I have lots of pages to read on TP!!!! ????


We would love to see some photos Ros. Hint hint


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good morning friends. It's very misty here today. I may or may not go to knitting group today deciding later. Tea and read first, I think.


Good morning still (I think- I've not yet worked out the time change!) Hoping you're feeling better!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> not sure what happened this weekend - i was not on the computer all that much. i did sleep a lot. it is very late and i am going to bed - i'll be back in the morning and catch up with all of you. --- sam


Good to see you Sam, we were beginning to worry. Sleep as much as you like - as long as we hear from you now and again we're happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the storm isn't too bad


It was more crash and bang, very close to us- looked spectacular on the evening weather map. Ringo was very shivery and kept very close to me. But all is quiet now. I think it dampened any fireworks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the storm isn't too bad. Stay safe.


We are ok, Thanks Tami!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


Kate I'm so sorry about your friend Avril, I know it doesn't help, but she's not suffering anymore. Sending lots of love to you, her family and her friends. ???????????? Ros


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome, Ros. Sam, continue resting. I'n getting ready for the Trick or Treaters; we could have between 20 and 200 kids depending on weather and school nearby.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Ah, Ros, I see you are another Knitting Ninja, turning out knitted items at the speed of light! I wish I could step up my pace as I am defiantly a plodder!! Have a happy day!


Thank you April, I knit lots of things because I spend most of my time on my own. My kids and their families live too far away, so I don't see them as often as I would like. I hope you have a happy day yourself.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope we are going to see a photo of this hedgehog.? I love your work.
> 
> And welcome back Ros. :sm11:


Thank you sugarsugar. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> We would love to see some photos Ros. Hint hint


Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I love you "bugging me!". You are absolutely spot on when thinking of a place to store yarn too! I'm going to look for some kind of rolling storage thingy that is low enough to slide under the bed and also can be closed. I'mafraid anything open the dogs will get into.


Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I was just bugging you, thinking of all the yarn you could jam under there????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been search my PMs a well for Sharon's address a I remember sending her something but haven't found it either.


tami_ohio said:


> It's so good to see you post. I am so sorry to hear that you are stuck in bed and in pain. Prayers that you are soon well, and back on your feet.
> 
> I have printed patterns and mailed them to Sharon, but I can't find her address. If I find it, I will send it to you. I know I have it somewhere, but have just gone through 24 pages of PM's looking. Bless you for all the dolls you have made.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All of those are so adorable!!! Of course they are crochet...they should also include knit! Thanks for posting the link!


sugarsugar said:


> GWEN.... I saw this on FB and thought of you.... snuggle sacks,mermaid blankets... http://thecrochetcrowd.com/crochet-sleep-snuggle-sacks-yarnspirations/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Hallowe'en everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you RosD. The designer is in the UK....must find the book and give you the origin of them. They were such fun to knit.

Today I'm taking youngest DD (Hannah) and her boyfriend's mom who is visiting from NYC out for breakfast. Must finish getting ready as we are picking her up at 9:00 a.m.

Will TTYL! Everyone knit or crochet on....and remember proCRAFTination is not a bad thing!


RosD said:


> I love the hats!!! ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


Condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow RosD your work is gorgeous!!!


RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you, I'm happy to be joining you, I've been very busy knitting. I knitted a baby shawl for my GD Keira-Lee's boss who has been trying for a baby for 5 years and has been blessed with a beautiful baby boy. I've also knitted a few baby dresses and another baby shawl, also lots of Hug boots. I'm looking forward to seeing your tinsel hedgehog. I really hope you are ok. (As OK as you can be at this time ð) ð Ros
> I have lots of pages to read on TP!!!! ð


I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit 
I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint. ????


Beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I have a quiet day ahead. I don't need to go out at all, a good day for catching up on household chores.............which is why I'm sitting here playing on my laptop!!! I see another cup of tea in my future, don't want to rush things!


I decided to walk to the shopping centre as I needed to put sons prescription in and pick up husbands medication . 
Must have been chanelling my inner speed demon as it usually takes me about 15-20 minutes and I did it in 10 minutes 
Still lovely and sunny here so got my washing on the line


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry I have not been able to keep up in long time. So much has been going on in my life. My "doll project" has led to so many different needs for them. Now the Children's cancer hospital weighs heavy on my heart. A friend has asked for 12 dishcloths, I am in the process of crocheting a king sized bed afghan from Priscilla Hewitt's Granny Square Pineapple (12") square. I have three strips sewn together and will need four more to complete it. I am making three dolls to give my sister on the 7th when she visits to take on her trip to visit throughout southwest and share pattern with all her friends. I am also "testing" Sorlenna's new shawl pattern, which is wonderful if only I had full time to devote to it. It is done in fingering with a size E needle. So I don't lack for something to do. I have been in bed going on three weeks with a bad UTI/Kidney infection and Lumbar Stenosis which has caused difficulty walking (painful). I am to schedule PT tomorrow and schedule follow up with my back doctor. I did not stop in to whine though...I need your help. Vabchonnie is apparently going through Chemo and wrote and asked me to make her two dolls. I did and now cannot find her address or locate her through the usual search on KP. Can any of you help me? I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


I'm sorry to hear that you're still suffering with pain. Sounds like you have managed to do a lot these past weeks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Can you tell which is the real dog? Mia cooking and my girls and I.


Nice pictures. I can relate to the dog picture. Candy's toys are everywhere.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's the fourth thursday of november. --- sam


How are you feeling, Sam?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you RosD. The designer is in the UK....must find the book and give you the origin of them. They were such fun to knit.
> 
> Today I'm taking youngest DD (Hannah) and her boyfriend's mom who is visiting from NYC out for breakfast. Must finish getting ready as we are picking her up at 9:00 a.m.
> 
> Will TTYL! Everyone knit or crochet on....and remember proCRAFTination is not a bad thing!


Thank you Gwen, that would be great. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome, Ros. Sam, continue resting. I'n getting ready for the Trick or Treaters; we could have between 20 and 200 kids depending on weather and school nearby.


Thank you RookieRetiree. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, the leaves seem never ending, don't they? As soon as they have been collected, there are more on the ground to take their place. And every time the door is opened, some find their way into the house.


What makes it worse is I don't have any trees :sm06: 
I now have a bin full of leaves with no help from mishka and I did have a lovely clear lawn till I blinked :sm09:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow RosD your work is gorgeous!!!


Thank you Gwen. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


Thank you Sonja, I posted a few things on page 48. I love your hedgehog!!! ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Hey, Sonja! Our 80° temps are gone and back to normal chilly fall weather so I guess I'll go to work! Hope you're having a wonderful day!


Thank you April . I took the covers back off the table and chairs and sat in the sunshine having a cuppa and sandwich watching mishka put all her toys back in to place round the garden . I'm sure that dog has OCD
Hope you have a nice day too


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you RookieRetiree. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> We have the wind and rain here Sonja, thats why you cant hear it. :sm19: LOL


Wondered where it was and we have your sunshine . :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Good morning friends. It's very misty here today. I may or may not go to knitting group today deciding later. Tea and read first, I think.


Hope you are feeling all better now Mary


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My darling GS Jackson will be going into hospital in a couple of weeks time to see if he needs grommets. He is fascinated with flowers and water. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


They are beautiful Ros . I'm definitly going to try that little dress pattern . The shawl Jackson has on him is gorgeous .

Edit 
Just spotted Jackson he is growing so quickly . Beautiful did he make you a daisy chain


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Ros . I'm definitly going to try that little dress pattern . The shawl Jackson has on him is gorgeous .


Thank you Sonja, it's a quick knit. I changed the centre to K2, P2 instead of K1, P1. I also love knitting Marianna Mel's PIPPI dress. It's a free pattern on Ravelry. No Jackson didn't make me a daisy chain, I will try and teach him how to do that next time I see that little darling. ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, the leaves seem never ending, don't they? As soon as they have been collected, there are more on the ground to take their place. And every time the door is opened, some find their way into the house.


It's hard to believe that some of our trees are still green. I hope they turn before the snow flies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


Lovely work, Ros, and your grandson son is so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you RosD. The designer is in the UK....must find the book and give you the origin of them. They were such fun to knit.
> 
> Today I'm taking youngest DD (Hannah) and her boyfriend's mom who is visiting from NYC out for breakfast. Must finish getting ready as we are picking her up at 9:00 a.m.
> 
> Will TTYL! Everyone knit or crochet on....and remember proCRAFTination is not a bad thing!


Hope you enjoy your breakfast.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


That's so cute. Who is going to get it? Or is it for yourself?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:20pm and it is a gorgeous sunny day here. It has rained the last few years so I am happy to see the sun. Took Gage out to the crosswalk and 
I usually talk to the crossing guard. She was dressed up as a spirit for Halloween. Saw so many kids in great costumes. Happy to see that they are allowing kids to wear costumes again. They did for a few days a "spirit" day. You could wear black and orange. Booooo ????

No idea if Greg stopped by last night as I was sound asleep and he never buzzed. Hope he remembers to he here after school to head to our friends for trick or treating. 

Have to get my dishes done and laundry gathered. 

Good to see you back RosD ☺☺☺

Sam happy you were getting rest as we were worried. ????????????

Off I go check in later.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That's so cute. Who is going to get it? Or is it for yourself?


No idea what I'm going to do with it . Just wanted to try the tinsel yarn


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


Your knitting is just beautiful. Lovely picture of Jackson.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

budasha said:


> Lovely work, Ros, and your grandson son is so cute.


Thank you budasha, I think he's cute too but then I am biased. ????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 9:20pm and it is a gorgeous sunny day here. It has rained the last few years so I am happy to see the sun. Took Gage out to the crosswalk and
> I usually talk to the crossing guard. She was dressed up as a spirit for Halloween. Saw so many kids in great costumes. Happy to see that they are allowing kids to wear costumes again. They did for a few days a "spirit" day. You could wear black and orange. Booooo ????
> 
> No idea if Greg stopped by last night as I was sound asleep and he never buzzed. Hope he remembers to he here after school to head to our friends for trick or treating.
> ...


Thank you gagesmom, it's great to be here, everyone is so friendly and caring, I love it!!! ???? Ros


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

angelam said:


> Your knitting is just beautiful. Lovely picture of Jackson.


Thank you angelam. ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

He is cute Sonja. What are you doing with all these gorgeous things you are knitting?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Gwen, that would be great. ???? Ros


Found a pm that Gwen sent to me back in 2013. The book she mentioned then was Animal Hats by Vanessa Mooncie. Hope this is the one she is thinking of.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

angelam said:


> Found a pm that Gwen sent to me back in 2013. The book she mentioned then was Animal Hats by Vanessa Mooncie. Hope this is the one she is thinking of.


Thank you angelam, I will have a look for it. ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Ooops!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


Hello, your knitting is lovely and your grandson is so adorable!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> He is cute Sonja. What are you doing with all these gorgeous things you are knitting?


I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box 
Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box . 
I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He's adorable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson will be going into hospital in a couple of weeks time to see if he needs grommets. He is fascinated with flowers and water. ????


What a cutie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Multitasking at its best! :sm24:


 :sm24: 
I just got a video of him ripping around the house like a crazy dog and he'd stop and bark at Ryssa who was hiding under the footstool then he'd be off and running again, but it won't let me post, keeps saying that file is too big even if it's only a few seconds. Oh well... Now we are back to tug o'war. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure what happened this weekend - i was not on the computer all that much. i did sleep a lot. it is very late and i am going to bed - i'll be back in the morning and catch up with all of you. --- sam


Rest and sleep are the best medicine for you, so listen to your body and go with the flow, I'd say, while we miss you, we'd rather that you were fully reccupperating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> Wow!!!! That's a lot of yarn. Have fun!!!! ????


Thank you Ros, I most definitely will. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Halloween everyone!!! It's a glorious day out there, makes me sick!. lolol Love Bette Midler in Hocus Pocus. lol But it is a glorious day out there and I really love it, maybe I'll get some more back yard cleaned up today, need to get laundry washed and hung. 

David left this morning, but we don't know if he's heading out for a long run or going to be home tonight, so I'm just going to hang out here and get the few things that need done done and knit. 
I do need to go find a halloween candy container to put my candy in for tonight, I just need to go unearth them as I haven't decorated this year. 
Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!! It's a glorious day out there, makes me sick!. lolol Love Bette Midler in Hocus Pocus. lol But it is a glorious day out there and I really love it, maybe I'll get some more back yard cleaned up today, need to get laundry washed and hung.
> 
> David left this morning, but we don't know if he's heading out for a long run or going to be home tonight, so I'm just going to hang out here and get the few things that need done done and knit.
> I do need to go find a halloween candy container to put my candy in for tonight, I just need to go unearth them as I haven't decorated this year.
> Have a great day everyone!!!


I just use a big aluminum bowl; minimal decorations here too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm sure the people who sit in offices making decisions on traffic flow etc are all non drivers! They just like to make pictures and diagrams that look pretty on paper. :sm16:


My DH hauls canola to the crushing plant in Lloydminster, he was telling me they put a new visitor information sign up near the main intersection where he has to get back out on the very busy highway, it's at just the right height to completely obstruct the view of those in semis wanting to turn onto the highway. I called the highways department & some guy sitting at the desk in Regina450 miles away said he couldn't see it on the "plan"???? There have been several fatalities at that intersection so I called the city, the last time I was over there the city employees were moving it so,I guess the squeaky wheel does get greased. I wonder if they will think through future signs near main intersections


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok everyone I have a sort of answer to this mystery. My DS (computer geek) has told me to find the video in downloads, then single click on it and then right click on it and scroll down to "open with" then choose "VLC media player". And it played the right way up.... YAY.


So did he say why it was upside down in the first place?????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you April, I knit lots of things because I spend most of my time on my own. My kids and their families live too far away, so I don't see them as often as I would like. I hope you have a happy day yourself.????


I hope you at least get to see them a few times a year, I can't imagine having my kids far away, I see them several times a week. When my youngest was away holidaying last winter for 4 months it seemed like forever.

I hope we get to see what you've been doing lately, you make such beautiful things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


What a cute baby & lovely knitting. Those little dresses are so cute.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box
> Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box .
> I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
> A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


As you say, a win win situation and two wonderful charities get the benefit. A great idea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....I love you "bugging me!". You are absolutely spot on when thinking of a place to store yarn too! I'm going to look for some kind of rolling storage thingy that is low enough to slide under the bed and also can be closed. I'mafraid anything open the dogs will get into.


I've seen those in Walmart. I have a bunch of fabric in one of those huge ziplock bags under my guest bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


Ooh, that's cute!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH hauls canola to the crushing plant in Lloydminster, he was telling me they put a new visitor information sign up near the main intersection where he has to get back out on the very busy highway, it's at just the right height to completely obstruct the view of those in semis wanting to turn onto the highway. I called the highways department & some guy sitting at the desk in Regina450 miles away said he couldn't see it on the "plan"???? There have been several fatalities at that intersection so I called the city, the last time I was over there the city employees were moving it so,I guess the squeaky wheel does get greased. I wonder if they will think through future signs near main intersections


Good to hear they do sometimes listen to the "real drivers"!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I decided to walk to the shopping centre as I needed to put sons prescription in and pick up husbands medication .
> Must have been chanelling my inner speed demon as it usually takes me about 15-20 minutes and I did it in 10 minutes
> Still lovely and sunny here so got my washing on the line


You must be hogging all the sun these days????????. It's so grey & dreary here & the odd snowflake coming down. They keep promising it will get up to 10C/50F but it's always 4 days away ???? I'm sure glad people can get paid to predict the weather, I wonder if they use a ouija board????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson will be going into hospital in a couple of weeks time to see if he needs grommets. He is fascinated with flowers and water. ????


He's so cute. My GD used to pick the heads off too & she still loves my flowers.
What you call grommets I think are what we call tubes in the ears? Hope all goes well with that, seems to help lots of kids


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


Oh Gosh! They are absolutely gorgeous!!!! And Jackson is adorable!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you RosD. The designer is in the UK....must find the book and give you the origin of them. They were such fun to knit.
> 
> Today I'm taking youngest DD (Hannah) and her boyfriend's mom who is visiting from NYC out for breakfast. Must finish getting ready as we are picking her up at 9:00 a.m.
> 
> Will TTYL! Everyone knit or crochet on....and remember proCRAFTination is not a bad thing!


Have a wonderful time! Hi to Hannah!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The hedgehog is adorable!


Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> good to see you again krestiekrew - am anxious to see your shawl. --- sam


Thanks, it may be a while on seeing the shawl...I've never attempted brioche before and I have a sneaky feeling the shawl isn't a beginner pattern. If I can manage to finish it I will post a picture. You take care of yourself and get better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No idea what I'm going to do with it . Just wanted to try the tinsel yarn


Did you find the sparkles came off on you & it was stiff? I knit a teddybear with some but wasn't really happy with the result so it's still sitting in a bag waiting to be sssembled. I should get it done as I usually donate something to the "Trees for Life" a fundraiser for cancer that's held in conjunction with a dinner theatre in a nearby town.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box
> Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box .
> I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
> A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


What a great idea. I've bought things on eBay but never tried to sell anything.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable little boy Jackson is. What are grommets? Are they tubes in the ears? Never heard the term grommets except in sewing.


RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson will be going into hospital in a couple of weeks time to see if he needs grommets. He is fascinated with flowers and water. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, condolesences on the loss of your D.F., Avril. I agree, after a certain point a quick death is merciful.
Gwen, ????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's the one Angelam! Thank you for finding it.


angelam said:


> Found a pm that Gwen sent to me back in 2013. The book she mentioned then was Animal Hats by Vanessa Mooncie. Hope this is the one she is thinking of.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH hauls canola to the crushing plant in Lloydminster, he was telling me they put a new visitor information sign up near the main intersection where he has to get back out on the very busy highway, it's at just the right height to completely obstruct the view of those in semis wanting to turn onto the highway. I called the highways department & some guy sitting at the desk in Regina450 miles away said he couldn't see it on the "plan"???? There have been several fatalities at that intersection so I called the city, the last time I was over there the city employees were moving it so,I guess the squeaky wheel does get greased. I wonder if they will think through future signs near main intersections


I'm glad someone listened , here it's bushes near a couple of roundabouts . Some body decides to plant them then no one decides to cut them so they do what plants do grow and grow so it's impossible to see if there is oncoming traffic and it takes lots of complaints before the come and cut them right back only to leave them grow again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is awesome Sonya! I'm not surprised at all that the items sold quickly. I bet you could ask even more for them and they still sell quickly. Your work is exquisite.


Swedenme said:


> I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box
> Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box .
> I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
> A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to hear they do sometimes listen to the "real drivers"!


I think maybe because there have already been several fatalities at that intersection they didn't dare ignore the complaint. I'm sure glad they fixed it, the semi driver would probably be safe but those they pulled out in front of would. Have been a mess & the drivers devastated. My friends son was the first on scene after a bad accident last week, some woman with her sister & 2 kids pulled out n front of a semi, the 2 woman were killed, one child airlifted & the other OK. My friends son said the semi driver was hysterical, crying, there was nothing he could do, the poor fellow will never be the same


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, good to see your post. You have been busy. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The hedgehog is adorable!


Hey, Gwen, hope you had a great lunch. Is Hannah taking the visitor sight seeing?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dawn, lovely pics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad someone listened , here it's bushes near a couple of roundabouts . Some body decides to plant them then no one decides to cut them so they do what plants do grow and grow so it's impossible to see if there is oncoming traffic and it takes lots of complaints before the come and cut them right back only to leave them grow again


My DH keeps threatening to take some Roundup with him to the city as the Walmart parking lots has the same problem???? Except I don't think they ever trim them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got back from Walmart looking for the ones (storage containers) with wheels and a lid but they didn't have any in the store. Checked online and I can order them w/free shipping to the store so will be doing that. I'm afraid that if I used the soft fabric ones the dogs would still think they were "toys" and chew them up (sometimes I do not like my dogs...LOL) so will need to get the hard plastic ones with lids. The wheels will make it easier for me to retrieve. ????


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen those in Walmart. I have a bunch of fabric in one of those huge ziplock bags under my guest bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think the ouija board would even be too "scientific" for them....probably just draw conditions out of a hat!


Bonnie7591 said:


> You must be hogging all the sun these days????????. It's so grey & dreary here & the odd snowflake coming down. They keep promising it will get up to 10C/50F but it's always 4 days away ???? I'm sure glad people can get paid to predict the weather, I wonder if they use a ouija board????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!

I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.

I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The hedgehog is adorable!


Thank you . It was a fun little knit . 
Hope you had a good time Hannah and her boyfriends mom


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RosD, welcome. Lovely, you certainly are an accomplished knitter.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable little boy Jackson is. What are grommets? Are they tubes in the ears? Never heard the term grommets except in sewing.


Yes, Gwen, grommets are what we call the little tubes inserted in a child's ears if they are blocked as a result of infection. One of my grandsons is awaiting his third set!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had a late breakfast; veggie omlets, potatoes, toast or biscuits. It was very good and so much won't need lunch today. Hannah had classes so we separated around 10:30. She (Boyfriend's mom) has been here several time as her son and her sister both live here. She's pretty familiar with the area and in fact when her husband retires (he's a teacher) they will be moving here from NYC. She flies home tomorrow (has been here since last Wed.)


Bonnie7591 said:


> Hey, Gwen, hope you had a great lunch. Is Hannah taking the visitor sight seeing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you find the sparkles came off on you & it was stiff? I knit a teddybear with some but wasn't really happy with the result so it's still sitting in a bag waiting to be sssembled. I should get it done as I usually donate something to the "Trees for Life" a fundraiser for cancer that's held in conjunction with a dinner theatre in a nearby town.


No it's nice and soft and thick . I'm going to keep a look out for some more , maybe different companies


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ros, Jackson is a handsome boy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The table runners really turned out nice as well as the cross stitch. I so need to get busy on the sewing machine but am not being as productive as I shoud.

P-ewwww....to the skunk odor. Those down-under be glad you've never smelled it! I've heard of folks using tomato juice to remove the stink also. Poor Kimber.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!
> 
> I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.
> 
> I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


He's so cute!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a great idea. I've bought things on eBay but never tried to sell anything.


My first time. got son to set me up and thought it was worth a try and then got a shock when it said sold, and I got lovely feedback so I was double happy as I think I lack confidence in how my knitting actual looks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm ready for a nap. Think I'll go take a short one. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the hedgehog. Great you could sell items and wonderful of you to donate money.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable little boy Jackson is. What are grommets? Are they tubes in the ears? Never heard the term grommets except in sewing.


They are called grommets here too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Gwen, that would be great. ???? Ros


My copy was on the bookshelf in front of me, so it's Animal Hats by Vanessa Mooncie. I'm pretty sure it's the same one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


Lovely photos, Ros- good to have you with us- sister of my heart!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been search my PMs a well for Sharon's address a I remember sending her something but haven't found it either.


I have her address- who needs it? PM me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


What a lovely hedgehog he is!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson will be going into hospital in a couple of weeks time to see if he needs grommets. He is fascinated with flowers and water. ????


What an adorable/sweet boy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is awesome Sonya! I'm not surprised at all that the items sold quickly. I bet you could ask even more for them and they still sell quickly. Your work is exquisite.


Thank you Gwen . Only have one problem as a couple of ladies have asked if I will knit them a specific sweater . Politely Said I was to busy with other knitting . Will have to think about this if I'm too keep trying to sell items on eBay


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I decided to walk to the shopping centre as I needed to put sons prescription in and pick up husbands medication .
> Must have been chanelling my inner speed demon as it usually takes me about 15-20 minutes and I did it in 10 minutes
> Still lovely and sunny here so got my washing on the line


 :sm24: Those knees of yours must really benefit from all the walking you are able to do- reminds me of former years- I used so love walking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson will be going into hospital in a couple of weeks time to see if he needs grommets. He is fascinated with flowers and water. ????


Ah! great to see him again! Keep them coming Ros, we love all our virtual Grandkids/nieces/nephews etc!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box
> Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box .
> I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
> A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


That is working brilliantly, Sonja! I am so glad it's helping you support some charities.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!
> 
> I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.
> 
> I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too


That's the Kimber we know and love so she hasn't changed to much ????
Cross stitch is gorgeous Bonnie and so are the table runners


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The table runners really turned out nice as well as the cross stitch. I so need to get busy on the sewing machine but am not being as productive as I shoud.
> 
> P-ewwww....to the skunk odor. Those down-under be glad you've never smelled it! I've heard of folks using tomato juice to remove the stink also. Poor Kimber.


Don't have them here either Gwen . Although a few have been spotted down south in the new forest , but they are Definitley not native to this country


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> He's so cute!!


Thank you Kaye


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!
> 
> I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.
> 
> I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too


Great work, Bonnie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box
> Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box .
> I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
> A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


What a great solution, I'm not surprised at all that your items are selling well, they are fabulous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are called grommets here too


And here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just use a big aluminum bowl; minimal decorations here too!


I have a ceramic cauldron and a ceramic witches head that you put the candy in the mouth, I pulled out one to use, the witch was what I grabbed, so what I used. lol Doesn't hold a lot but I like them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the hedgehog. Great you could sell items and wonderful of you to donate money.


The hospice and Macmillan nurses did so much for my son and they both rely on donations to keep them going . We had donation boxes at the funeral so people could donate instead of flowers . When the charities counted the money the hospice got £900 and rare cancer research got over £500 . So I'm now happy to be doing my little bit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Those knees of yours must really benefit from all the walking you are able to do- reminds me of former years- I used so love walking.


I do like to walk although it does nothing for my waistline


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think maybe because there have already been several fatalities at that intersection they didn't dare ignore the complaint. I'm sure glad they fixed it, the semi driver would probably be safe but those they pulled out in front of would. Have been a mess & the drivers devastated. My friends son was the first on scene after a bad accident last week, some woman with her sister & 2 kids pulled out n front of a semi, the 2 woman were killed, one child airlifted & the other OK. My friends son said the semi driver was hysterical, crying, there was nothing he could do, the poor fellow will never be the same


Oh no, that is awful! The poor driver as well as the families of the women and kids.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!
> 
> I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.
> 
> I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too


 :sm06: Oh wow, welcome home Kimber!!! lolol

The cross stitch is gorgeous! The tablerunners are beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is working brilliantly, Sonja! I am so glad it's helping you support some charities.


As one supermarket slogan says " every little helps " . I'm glad I've finally found some way to help give a little back to help others in the same situation as son was


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Called Gregs room mates cell phone a while ago and left him a msg to remind Greg about today. I truly hope he doesn't forget. Gage will be so disappointed and I won't lie...so will I. 

So sunny and bright out there today. Can hear the kids on their break laughing and running around. 

Almost 10pm here and I grabbed a shower so should get dressed and tidy up a bit.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think maybe because there have already been several fatalities at that intersection they didn't dare ignore the complaint. I'm sure glad they fixed it, the semi driver would probably be safe but those they pulled out in front of would. Have been a mess & the drivers devastated. My friends son was the first on scene after a bad accident last week, some woman with her sister & 2 kids pulled out n front of a semi, the 2 woman were killed, one child airlifted & the other OK. My friends son said the semi driver was hysterical, crying, there was nothing he could do, the poor fellow will never be the same


So sad it takes fatal accident before anything gets done.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!
> 
> I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.
> 
> I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too


Oh Kimber! Her training obviously didn't teach her to stay away from skunks! Hope you can get rid of the smell before too long.
Beautiful craftwork as always Bonnie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - in case you need a little more help. --- sam

http://netted.net/?utm_source=nettedbythewebbys&utm_medium=newsletter


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The hospice and Macmillan nurses did so much for my son and they both rely on donations to keep them going . We had donation boxes at the funeral so people could donate instead of flowers . When the charities counted the money the hospice got £900 and rare cancer research got over £500 . So I'm now happy to be doing my little bit


That was a wonderful donation.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen . Only have one problem as a couple of ladies have asked if I will knit them a specific sweater . Politely Said I was to busy with other knitting . Will have to think about this if I'm too keep trying to sell items on eBay


What if you explained to them that you are knitting items to sell on ebay and all the money is donated to charity. If they care to pay for their sweaters that money would also go to the charities?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do like to walk although it does nothing for my waistline


 :sm24: Perhaps a little less cake with your coffee!!!!!!!!!LOL! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As one supermarket slogan says " every little helps " . I'm glad I've finally found some way to help give a little back to help others in the same situation as son was


And it all helps ease the ache.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't have them here either Gwen . Although a few have been spotted down south in the new forest , but they are Definitley not native to this country


Count your blessings & hopefully people are smart enough to catch & kill them before they get well established. They look cute but OMG, the stench as well as being carriers of rabies


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The hospice and Macmillan nurses did so much for my son and they both rely on donations to keep them going . We had donation boxes at the funeral so people could donate instead of flowers . When the charities counted the money the hospice got £900 and rare cancer research got over £500 . So I'm now happy to be doing my little bit


That will be a good boost to both charities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sad it takes fatal accident before anything gets done.


I failed to respond to Bonnie's post- that poor driver carrying that awful accident to his grave.

I am waiting for a disaster to occur locally with our terrible new bus system Council has imposed on us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box
> Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box .
> I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
> A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


Sonja, that is wonderful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> What if you explained to them that you are knitting items to sell on ebay and all the money is donated to charity. If they care to pay for their sweaters that money would also go to the charities?


They are willing to pay for the sweaters I'm just not sure how it works with pay pal will have to think about it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Perhaps a little less cake with your coffee!!!!!!!!!LOL! :sm24:


And chocolate :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are willing to pay for the sweaters I'm just not sure how it works with pay pal will have to think about it


I have found paypal very good to use, and they have a useful return option, and I think they have cover for failed transactions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And chocolate :sm04:


You need a few indulgences, though Sonja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And isn't there a definition some where that turns Chocolate into a vegetable?!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box
> Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box .
> I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
> A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


That is amazing, Sonja. My knit and natter group donates items to be sold in the shop at the local hospital. They tell us that baby clothes go especially well, because people visiting newborns in the maternity unit buy them as gifts. That is great for us, because it is just what we enjoy knitting! But I am sure we don't help them to raise anything close to what you have achieved. ???? ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!
> 
> I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.
> 
> I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too


I don't know what it is about stink but dogs seem to love rolling in anything that smells. Candy does it when I take her to the park. You might find that Kimber will give off the smell when she gets wet. Love the cross stitch. Table runners are pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that water between you and the hunua ranges? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A spectacular view, Lisa has been tramping in the Hunua Ranges, which form part of my view from the top of the driveway


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that water between you and the hunua ranges? --- sam


The distant hills are the Coromandel Peninsula, the water is the Hauraki Gulf, the Hunuas are the foreground.

Part of that same stretch of water becomes the Waitemata Harbour, where the Cruise Liners come in to berth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - in case you need a little more help. --- sam
> 
> http://netted.net/?utm_source=nettedbythewebbys&utm_medium=newsletter


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The hospice and Macmillan nurses did so much for my son and they both rely on donations to keep them going . We had donation boxes at the funeral so people could donate instead of flowers . When the charities counted the money the hospice got £900 and rare cancer research got over £500 . So I'm now happy to be doing my little bit


How nice that people were so generous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have found paypal very good to use, and they have a useful return option, and I think they have cover for failed transactions.


And I like the fact that Paypal sends me an alert for every transaction immediately as/after it happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I like the fact that Paypal sends me an alert for every transaction immediately as/after it happens.


 :sm24: true!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I bet you can find a youtube video to learn to do just about anything now days. Just amazing what all is available out there.


thewren said:


> poledra - in case you need a little more help. --- sam
> 
> http://netted.net/?utm_source=nettedbythewebbys&utm_medium=newsletter


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea angelam!


angelam said:


> What if you explained to them that you are knitting items to sell on ebay and all the money is donated to charity. If they care to pay for their sweaters that money would also go to the charities?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no! Chocolate is one of the necessary food groups isn't it!!!


Swedenme said:


> And chocolate :sm04:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Got 3 little furry Pom poms really cheap so I'm making cable hats and as I wanted to try something like the azel pullover that's all over the knitting sites I put the 2 together . Didn't have chunky yarn so used Aran and size 5.5mm needles and made a size to fit a 12-18 month . Very easy knit .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you want to hear a funny - i clicked on it - was it friday it first appeared? today i clicked on what i though was a pdf file at th bottom of my screen and lo and behold therewas kimber - beautiful dog by the way - i must have gotten julie's video - mine was upside down also. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Me too..... It will be interesting to see how it is when Fan and Margaret and Heather see it. :sm19:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh oh - the precious mishka - i hope you shared some roast with her for all her hard work guarding in. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think maybe because there have already been several fatalities at that intersection they didn't dare ignore the complaint. I'm sure glad they fixed it, the semi driver would probably be safe but those they pulled out in front of would. Have been a mess & the drivers devastated. My friends son was the first on scene after a bad accident last week, some woman with her sister & 2 kids pulled out n front of a semi, the 2 woman were killed, one child airlifted & the other OK. My friends son said the semi driver was hysterical, crying, there was nothing he could do, the poor fellow will never be the same


How terrible for all concerned. Perhaps they should consider a stoplight at that intersection.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you want to hear a funny - i clicked on it - was it friday it first appeared? today i clicked on what i though was a pdf file at th bottom of my screen and lo and behold therewas kimber - beautiful dog by the way - i must have gotten julie's video - mine was upside down also. --- sam


LOL!!!!!!!! we really have not solved the problem! :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

13 november - at least it is a sunday and not a friday. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Ours go back next week


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much onepearl. I sent you a PM and now this and both times forgot your given name. Blame it on being 71 and forgetful.
Sitting with heating pad to my back is the most comfortable I can get. I do get up to do the laundry and dishes...a man forgets these things but I can't complain. He is out running errands and scheduling my PT. Hopefully that will bring relief. I called the "back doctor" today and they don't want to see me without an MRI and knowledge that I am surgical. What is one to do when the internist want treat your back and you are told to appoint with back doctor and this is the answer you get? Will just go to PT and take anti-inflammatory during the day and pain med and muscle relaxant at bedtime.
Trying not to freak about dirty house and just do what I can.
Yes, I have got a lot done with all this sitting time but sure have missed my knitting group.
RoseD, Welcome...you are new since I have been on but just have to tell you what beautiful work you do and what a precious little grandson you have.
Bonnie, You sure did a lot of work on the cross stitch. I just cannot see to do it as I used to love it.
I love your runners. Do you have a pattern? I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> How terrible for all concerned. Perhaps they should consider a stoplight at that intersection.


They should but that would cost$$ & they seem to avoid doing anything useful with those????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> 13 november - at least it is a sunday and not a friday. --- sam


I thought the time changed the same day all over North America? Except for Saskatchewan & I think one US state doesn't change but I can't remember which one.
Here it goes back Sat night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Thank you so much onepearl. I sent you a PM and now this and both times forgot your given name. Blame it on being 71 and forgetful.
> Sitting with heating pad to my back is the most comfortable I can get. I do get up to do the laundry and dishes...a man forgets these things but I can't complain. He is out running errands and scheduling my PT. Hopefully that will bring relief. I called the "back doctor" today and they don't want to see me without an MRI and knowledge that I am surgical. What is one to do when the internist want treat your back and you are told to appoint with back doctor and this is the answer you get? Will just go to PT and take anti-inflammatory during the day and pain med and muscle relaxant at bedtime.
> Trying not to freak about dirty house and just do what I can.
> Yes, I have got a lot done with all this sitting time but sure have missed my knitting group.
> ...


Betty, the runners just thanked 5 -10 inch squares for each side.
The 3 center ones are turned so the points meet & the other 2 are cut diagonally to fill in. Does this make sense. I had no pattern, just saw one like it & thought it was a good use of some small pieces I had in my stash


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you tried looking at frames online? --- sam

cowichan sweaters


Lurker 2 said:


> And of course one cannot adjust the size of book print! I do find the ability to scroll the screen so one is using the edge of the screen helps minimise the astigmatism I have. Glasses frames are a ridiculous price. I think maybe I should check out the optometry school in Town (part of the Medical School) I once got a very nice Emporio Armani frame from them for $10, because it was a discontinued line.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can use all the support I can get. lolol!
> David said instead of giving out candy this year, he's going to give out skeins of yarn since I have more than enough to spare, told him only over my dead body, so he decided we should give out guppies since his guppies have been very prolific. lolol Told him we'd have very angry parents on our front lawn, he's just going to have to face the fact that he can't keep all the candy for himself. :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it wouldn''t have been a hassle julie - not sure what happened over the weekend. lots of sleeping and not sure what else. but i am fine - feeling better everyday - i'm good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't feel it is right to make too many calls in- Kate is handling the starts, I don't want to hassle Heidi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you tried looking at frames online? --- sam
> 
> cowichan sweaters


No I've not, Sam I am pinning my hopes on the Optometry School's discard drawer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it wouldn''t have been a hassle julie - not sure what happened over the weekend. lots of sleeping and not sure what else. but i am fine - feeling better everyday - i'm good. --- sam


Thank you for reassuring me Sam- it is hard to tell how things are from this distance, and the last thing I want to be, is a burden!

Edit:- that is tremendous that you are recovering- I am sure being in your own little home helps- and you can snuggle into bed with all your kitties! when you need to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i am glad some one looks out for the precious mishka's stomach. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She sits watching and as soon as I start getting the cutlery out she goes and gives husband a few barks and sits by his chair at the table . Knows who feeds her when he shouldn't :sm01:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope poor Kimberly loses smell quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, hope poor Kimberly loses smell quickly.


I am so glad I can only guess what skunk may smell like!

Did I read right that Sonja said someone has released skunks in the New Forest?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, Gwen, grommets are what we call the little tubes inserted in a child's ears if they are blocked as a result of infection. One of my grandsons is awaiting his third set!


Yes, they are myringotomy tubes. As babies and small children, the eustacian tubes are very tiny and easily blocked by the least amount of inflammation, causing hearing loss and terrible pain in the ears. The "m&T", myringotomy with tubes, is where a tiny incision is made and the tube (grommet) is placed through the incision letting ear into the inner ear and reducing the pressure and letting air get in so the anerobic infection can no longer live. It is so important as hearing is most easily developed in the first few years of life, and with hearing blocked, these children have a difficult time learning to speak. Also the brain needs to learn to understand the ear signals and interpret them early.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

di i hear a "hope they don't find me" in that - so difficult to eat the left-overs. --- sam



angelam said:


> I usually buy one of those bags of mini bars of chocolate in case I have trick or treaters calling, but since we're tucked away from the main road most don't know we're here. In which case I have to eat all the chocolate myself!! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm busy knitting. Trying to get the mermaid tail done for my trip to Ohio to give to a great niece. Here is what I have done so far. Not much and I don't think I'm as fast as Gwennie. The yarn knits up fast in chunky but I can't seem to get the pace of it and the gold threads hang me up, but love them.

Also if any of you have to review things if you haven't done them for a while, here is a great link on a no knot Russian join done with a needle for in the middle of a row, which is always in circular knitting:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds really good joy - think i will need to add to my grocery list. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Roasted vegetable soup, deliscious


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hugs galore zooming to you and avril's family. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you like to trade weather? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Weatherman just said tomorrow is expected to be the hottest Halloween ever here....86 F and dry. I am so ready for cooler temps. Maybe next week....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Thank you so much onepearl. I sent you a PM and now this and both times forgot your given name. Blame it on being 71 and forgetful.
> Sitting with heating pad to my back is the most comfortable I can get. I do get up to do the laundry and dishes...a man forgets these things but I can't complain. He is out running errands and scheduling my PT. Hopefully that will bring relief. I called the "back doctor" today and they don't want to see me without an MRI and knowledge that I am surgical. What is one to do when the internist want treat your back and you are told to appoint with back doctor and this is the answer you get? Will just go to PT and take anti-inflammatory during the day and pain med and muscle relaxant at bedtime.
> Trying not to freak about dirty house and just do what I can.
> Yes, I have got a lot done with all this sitting time but sure have missed my knitting group.
> ...


Get the MRI if your Dr. Will order it and be sure after you get it to ask about any non-surgical things that can be done. He's not turning you down, you just need the test first, then when you go he knows what is wrong. Don't live in pain like this, but do make sure and try anything non-surgical first. I lived like that for 10 years and it was a huge mistake. I didn't want surgery so got the series of shots one time and then one more shot after that. I hope the PT helps, but if it doesn't please get whatever help you can without the surgery. Does this doctor who requested an MRI first do the shots? I hate to think of you in pain like that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have one of those in our house. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> DGD is definitely a Drama Queen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm busy knitting. Trying to get the mermaid tail done for my trip to Ohio to give to a great niece. Here is what I have done so far. Not much and I don't think I'm as fast as Gwennie. The yarn knits up fast in chunky but I can't seem to get the pace of it and the gold threads hang me up, but love them.
> 
> Also if any of you have to review things if you haven't done them for a while, here is a great link on a no knot Russian join done with a needle for in the middle of a row, which is always in circular knitting:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - what was her avatar name? --- sam



jheiens said:


> I've had a note from Carol Maliza in response to my note to her. She is improving. The dizziness is getting better, but the soft foods are still yucky, to quote her. She's not certain that growing older is a great idea, but it beats the daylights out of pushing up grass if she's going to enjoy that lovely new granddaughter. She is much concerned about Sam's situation health-wise.
> 
> So, *Sam*, send her a PM most scosh, as Don says. (If I remember rightly the phrase means very quickly in Okinawan/American military lingo.) She is anxious to know more about how you are faring.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have one of those in our house. --- sam


It's all those raging hormones I suspect! Mwyffanwy was our Drama Queen, Bronwen always tried so hard to be good. I can only recall about three events where she didn't do as she was told!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad I can only guess what skunk may smell like!
> 
> Did I read right that Sonja said someone has released skunks in the New Forest?


Yes but I got the forest wrong , they have been spotted in the Forest of Dean . It is legal here to keep them as pets which is crazy ,and now they have made it illegal to de scent them so as no one wants a smelly pet they think breeders have been dumping them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes but I got the forest wrong , they have been spotted in the Forest of Dean . It is legal here to keep them as pets which is crazy ,and now they have made it illegal to de scent them so as no one wants a smelly pet they think breeders have been dumping them


Gawd, is that some silly UK law, or is it an EU one- how crazy to unleash skunks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I've not, Sam I am pinning my hopes on the Optometry School's discard drawer!


I know people who buy from Zenni.com. They are quite inexpensive & people say they are fine. Jeanette, dud you order from there? I'm sure someone in KTP did


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute grandchildren dawn - and a lovely lovely dog - she looks like she loves to cuddle. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Can you tell which is the real dog? Mia cooking and my girls and I.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gawd, is that some silly UK law, or is it an EU one- how crazy to unleash skunks!


Yes, insane


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know people who buy from Zenni.com. They are quite inexpensive & people say they are fine. Jeanette, dud you order from there? I'm sure someone in KTP did


Usually the company doing up the lens prefers to supply the frame as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, insane


And ofcourse you've had a crash course in Skunk just this last while!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you rosd - sounds like your knitting needles have been smokin'. --- sam



RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you, I'm happy to be joining you, I've been very busy knitting. I knitted a baby shawl for my GD Keira-Lee's boss who has been trying for a baby for 5 years and has been blessed with a beautiful baby boy. I've also knitted a few baby dresses and another baby shawl, also lots of Hug boots. I'm looking forward to seeing your tinsel hedgehog. I really hope you are ok. (As OK as you can be at this time ????) ???? Ros
> I have lots of pages to read on TP!!!! ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is an advantage to living in the counry - we don't rake the leaves - they eventually all blow away down the road and into the ditches. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Morning Angela .
> We had a lovely week end fairly warm and sunny . I'm off out the door now to see if it feels as nice as it looks out there
> Wonder if mishka will help me clear up all the leaves . This will be the third time I've raked up leaves and the trees look as if they haven't lost any at all . So I can see more raking in my future


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cathy - i tried to send a pm to "Vabchonnie" and it couldn't find it. has she dropped out of kp? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi Betty, great to hear from you. We have missed you. Sorry to hear about your Kidney Infection painful back. Gosh you have been so busy. Take it easy and drop in as often as you can. Hope someone here is able to make contact with Sharon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shy would you be having fireworks? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It was more crash and bang, very close to us- looked spectacular on the evening weather map. Ringo was very shivery and kept very close to me. But all is quiet now. I think it dampened any fireworks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely knitting - the baby blanket (first pic)is beautiful as is the last photo. did you sew the edging on after you had it all knitted? --- sam



RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute sonja - did you find the yarn yet for the back feet? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute grandson rosd - what are grommets? --- sam



RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson will be going into hospital in a couple of weeks time to see if he needs grommets. He is fascinated with flowers and water. ????


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The table runners really turned out nice as well as the cross stitch. I so need to get busy on the sewing machine but am not being as productive as I shoud.
> 
> P-ewwww....to the skunk odor. Those down-under be glad you've never smelled it! I've heard of folks using tomato juice to remove the stink also. Poor Kimber.


Gwen, you just reminded me of something funny. Many years ago we had a beautiful white and brown English Setter. One day she managed to slip her collar and somehow got sprayed by a skunk. Bob dragged her up to the bathtub and scrubbed her down with a lot of soap and 2 cans of tomato juice. It took care of the smell, but the tomato juice stained her white hair PINK!! We had a pink dog for about a month before it finally faded. It was pretty funny watching people do double-takes when they drove by :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi had tubes put in her ears - think she was around two. really helped with the ear infections. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He's so cute. My GD used to pick the heads off too & she still loves my flowers.
> What you call grommets I think are what we call tubes in the ears? Hope all goes well with that, seems to help lots of kids


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sad - three families that will never be the same. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think maybe because there have already been several fatalities at that intersection they didn't dare ignore the complaint. I'm sure glad they fixed it, the semi driver would probably be safe but those they pulled out in front of would. Have been a mess & the drivers devastated. My friends son was the first on scene after a bad accident last week, some woman with her sister & 2 kids pulled out n front of a semi, the 2 woman were killed, one child airlifted & the other OK. My friends son said the semi driver was hysterical, crying, there was nothing he could do, the poor fellow will never be the same


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You need a few indulgences, though Sonja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And isn't there a definition some where that turns Chocolate into a vegetable?!


Yes, Julie - Chocolate is made from cocoa BEANS, therefore, it is a vegetable. And I know this is true - I lived for many years in a city where Nestle chocolate was made - the whole place smelled like chocolate. I used to love when my mother came home from work in the winter, her wool coat smelled so good!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh don't ever lack confidence in your knitting - it is lovely. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My first time. got son to set me up and thought it was worth a try and then got a shock when it said sold, and I got lovely feedback so I was double happy as I think I lack confidence in how my knitting actual looks


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Hello, your knitting is lovely and your grandson is so adorable!!


Hi Nannyof6GS, thank you. ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Such a chatty group this week. I will have to skim through this week's posts. Matthew has been busy lately.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box
> Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box .
> I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
> A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


Definitely a win win situation Sonja, from your generous heart. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> shy would you be having fireworks? --- sam


The silly thing is it is for Guy Fawkes, which has absolutely NO relevance to New Zealand.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a cutie!


Thank you RookieRetiree. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, Julie - Chocolate is made from cocoa BEANS, therefore, it is a vegetable. And I know this is true - I lived for many years in a city where Nestle chocolate was made - the whole place smelled like chocolate. I used to love when my mother came home from work in the winter, her wool coat smelled so good!!


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye - it was the second item. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wouldn't be knitting anyone a sweater without them paying for it. --- sam



angelam said:


> What if you explained to them that you are knitting items to sell on ebay and all the money is donated to charity. If they care to pay for their sweaters that money would also go to the charities?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought it was at the top of the food chart. --- sam'



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no! Chocolate is one of the necessary food groups isn't it!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

arizona is smart - it never changes. indiana used to not change but now it does. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought the time changed the same day all over North America? Except for Saskatchewan & I think one US state doesn't change but I can't remember which one.
> Here it goes back Sat night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they should be hosed down with skunk spray. hope they are soon caugh. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad I can only guess what skunk may smell like!
> 
> Did I read right that Sonja said someone has released skunks in the New Forest?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> there is an advantage to living in the counry - we don't rake the leaves - they eventually all blow away down the road and into the ditches. --- sam


Mine would just blow up against the fence. This is what it looked like and then all cleared and tomorrow it will be all leaves again


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you at least get to see them a few times a year, I can't imagine having my kids far away, I see them several times a week. When my youngest was away holidaying last winter for 4 months it seemed like forever.
> 
> I hope we get to see what you've been doing lately, you make such beautiful things.


Thank you Bonnie. Yes, I see Carmen (Jackson's Mum) quite a few times in the year and I do go and stay with them as often as I can and sometimes they come and stay with us. Jane (Keira-Lee's Mum) I see less often, as she is very busy running a business. Our darling GD Keira-Lee comes to stay with us in school holidays. Before they moved 2 1/2 hours drive south of us, they rented the house next door to us for a long time. If our kitchen window was open and Keira-Lee's window was open, we would hear her when she woke up in the morning saying "where are ya? where are ya" it was a great time!!! Rachel lives in Sydney on the other side of Australlia. I don't see her very often. I really miss them all and it does get me down. It's why I knit so much, it makes me happy most of the time!!! ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's going to be lovely. did you knit the pick afghan? what was the name of the pattern stitch. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm busy knitting. Trying to get the mermaid tail done for my trip to Ohio to give to a great niece. Here is what I have done so far. Not much and I don't think I'm as fast as Gwennie. The yarn knits up fast in chunky but I can't seem to get the pace of it and the gold threads hang me up, but love them.
> 
> Also if any of you have to review things if you haven't done them for a while, here is a great link on a no knot Russian join done with a needle for in the middle of a row, which is always in circular knitting:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is very cute sonja - did you find the yarn yet for the back feet? --- sam


No it was a small ball and I can't find it . It will turn up when I don't need it


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a cute baby & lovely knitting. Those little dresses are so cute.


Thank you Bonnie. I love knitting the little dresses and I love changing the stitch pattern. I only posted the more recent ones on TP, I've knitted lots of little dresses and Hug boots. Here's another one. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, Julie - Chocolate is made from cocoa BEANS, therefore, it is a vegetable. And I know this is true - I lived for many years in a city where Nestle chocolate was made - the whole place smelled like chocolate. I used to love when my mother came home from work in the winter, her wool coat smelled so good!!


Thank you Paula now I can eat chocolate guilt free and when I think about it coffee also comes from a bean . Now if I can just work out how cake comes from a vegetable I will be completely guilt free . Healthy food all round ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh don't ever lack confidence in your knitting - it is lovely. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm busy knitting. Trying to get the mermaid tail done for my trip to Ohio to give to a great niece. Here is what I have done so far. Not much and I don't think I'm as fast as Gwennie. The yarn knits up fast in chunky but I can't seem to get the pace of it and the gold threads hang me up, but love them.
> 
> Also if any of you have to review things if you haven't done them for a while, here is a great link on a no knot Russian join done with a needle for in the middle of a row, which is always in circular knitting:
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's so cute. My GD used to pick the heads off too & she still loves my flowers.
> What you call grommets I think are what we call tubes in the ears? Hope all goes well with that, seems to help lots of kids


Thank you Bonnie. Yes definitely tubes in the ears, we are hoping for the best. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Gosh! They are absolutely gorgeous!!!! And Jackson is adorable!!


Thank you Poledra65. Jackson is the cutest lil man and very cuddly!!! ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Usually the company doing up the lens prefers to supply the frame as well.


They supply complete glasses quite inexpensively

http://www.zennioptical.com/

Someone else was just saying they couldn't afford new glasses too but I don't know if the sell overseas, I know they are good for Canada & US


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable little boy Jackson is. What are grommets? Are they tubes in the ears? Never heard the term grommets except in sewing.


Thank you Gwen. Yes they are tubes in the ears, they think he has fluid building up in his ears. I certainly hope it solves the problem. ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> di i hear a "hope they don't find me" in that - so difficult to eat the left-overs. --- sam


Sam!! How could you think such a thing!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - i am finally caught up.

this url has some great pictures of the finished product.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-circular-jacket-pattern-free?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=159fc49f09-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-159fc49f09-60616885

this url has the pattern and five videos to help with the instructions.

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=7154&cid=17#pattern_content

sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Such a chatty group this week. I will have to skim through this week's posts. Matthew has been busy lately.


Another beautiful drawing to see enfold over the following weeks . Thank you Mathew


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bonnie. Yes, I see Carmen (Jackson's Mum) quite a few times in the year and I do go and stay with them as often as I can and sometimes they come and stay with us. Jane (Keira-Lee's Mum) I see less often, as she is very busy running a business. Our darling GD Keira-Lee comes to stay with us in school holidays. Before they moved 2 1/2 hours drive south of us, they rented the house next door to us for a long time. If our kitchen window was open and Keira-Lee's window was open, we would hear her when she woke up in the morning saying "where are ya? where are ya" it was a great time!!! Rachel lives in Sydney on the other side of Australlia. I don't see her very often. I really miss them all and it does get me down. It's why I knit so much, it makes me happy most of the time!!! ????


And your knitting makes us happy Ros . Everything is gorgeous . Love all the hug boots in different colours


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think maybe because there have already been several fatalities at that intersection they didn't dare ignore the complaint. I'm sure glad they fixed it, the semi driver would probably be safe but those they pulled out in front of would. Have been a mess & the drivers devastated. My friends son was the first on scene after a bad accident last week, some woman with her sister & 2 kids pulled out n front of a semi, the 2 woman were killed, one child airlifted & the other OK. My friends son said the semi driver was hysterical, crying, there was nothing he could do, the poor fellow will never be the same


That is dreadful, and it could have been avoided, if the people who control signs etc had some common sense. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

because - i would feel the same way. i probably would "forget" to turn the porch lights on. --- sam



angelam said:


> Sam!! How could you think such a thing!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's going on to 11 pm here so I think I will say goodnight and see if I can keep my eyes shut till a reasonable hour ????✨


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I love knitting the little dresses and I love changing the stitch pattern. I only posted the more recent ones on TP, I've knitted lots of little dresses and Hug boots. Here's another one. ????


That will make such a pretty Christmas outfit! Gorgeous. I have to try making those Hugg boots one if these days


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Paula now I can eat chocolate guilt free and when I think about it coffee also comes from a bean . Now if I can just work out how cake comes from a vegetable I will be completely guilt free . Healthy food all round ????


Just make carrot, zucchini or beet cake & your good to go????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!
> 
> I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.
> 
> I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too


Sorry about Kimber rolling on the trap, I've never smelled a skunk spray but I can imagine it's horrid!!!

Your cross stitch is beautiful and I love your table runners too. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> RosD, welcome. Lovely, you certainly are an accomplished knitter.


Thank you sassafras123, it's great to be here!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, Gwen, grommets are what we call the little tubes inserted in a child's ears if they are blocked as a result of infection. One of my grandsons is awaiting his third set!


i hope this will be the last set your grandson needs Kathleen. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Ros, Jackson is a handsome boy.


Thank you sassafras123, I think so too, but I think you all know how biased I am. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness - i am finally caught up.
> 
> this url has some great pictures of the finished product.
> 
> ...


Nice, here's another really pretty one

http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/free-crochet-patterns/charlottes-dream-pattern/


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> My first time. got son to set me up and thought it was worth a try and then got a shock when it said sold, and I got lovely feedback so I was double happy as I think I lack confidence in how my knitting actual looks


You shouldn't lack confidence Sonja, your work is beautiful and you should be proud of it!!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> My copy was on the bookshelf in front of me, so it's Animal Hats by Vanessa Mooncie. I'm pretty sure it's the same one.


Thank you Poledra65. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photos, Ros- good to have you with us- sister of my heart!


Thank you Julie, it's great to be here!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> What an adorable/sweet boy.


I have to agree with you, I love that little guy and he is very sweet natured. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah! great to see him again! Keep them coming Ros, we love all our virtual Grandkids/nieces/nephews etc!


Thank you Julie, I love to see all the photos too!!!????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> The hospice and Macmillan nurses did so much for my son and they both rely on donations to keep them going . We had donation boxes at the funeral so people could donate instead of flowers . When the charities counted the money the hospice got £900 and rare cancer research got over £500 . So I'm now happy to be doing my little bit


That's wonderful Sonja. ????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Thank you so much onepearl. I sent you a PM and now this and both times forgot your given name. Blame it on being 71 and forgetful.
> Sitting with heating pad to my back is the most comfortable I can get. I do get up to do the laundry and dishes...a man forgets these things but I can't complain. He is out running errands and scheduling my PT. Hopefully that will bring relief. I called the "back doctor" today and they don't want to see me without an MRI and knowledge that I am surgical. What is one to do when the internist want treat your back and you are told to appoint with back doctor and this is the answer you get? Will just go to PT and take anti-inflammatory during the day and pain med and muscle relaxant at bedtime.
> Trying not to freak about dirty house and just do what I can.
> Yes, I have got a lot done with all this sitting time but sure have missed my knitting group.
> ...


Thank you Betty, I'm so sorry that you have so much pain and hope you get some relief soon. Please rest and take care. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this on FB, if you click on gallery there are some amazing photos

http://www.skstormchaserphoto.com/storm-structure.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm busy knitting. Trying to get the mermaid tail done for my trip to Ohio to give to a great niece. Here is what I have done so far. Not much and I don't think I'm as fast as Gwennie. The yarn knits up fast in chunky but I can't seem to get the pace of it and the gold threads hang me up, but love them.
> 
> Also if any of you have to review things if you haven't done them for a while, here is a great link on a no knot Russian join done with a needle for in the middle of a row, which is always in circular knitting:
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> so good to hear from you rosd - sounds like your knitting needles have been smokin'. --- sam


Thank you Sam. I'm trying to catch up, I still have lots of pages to read. I hope you are feeling better and taking it easy!!!! ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> lovely knitting - the baby blanket (first pic)is beautiful as is the last photo. did you sew the edging on after you had it all knitted? --- sam


Thank you Sam, for the first one you knit the border and then pick up 60 stitches at a time to knit a section decreasing as you knit that section, then pick up the next 60 stitches and so on till you have picked up all the stitches from the border. (I forgot to say then you sew all of the sections together) I've knitted it so many times I know the whole thing off by heart and it's still one of my favourite patterns. 
The last shawl, you knit the centre first and then 4 separate borders and then sew the edging on, I find that's my go to pattern if I need to do a quick baby shawl. It's knitted in DK or 8ply. As a request I knitted it in grey and pink as well, they loved it.????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm busy knitting. Trying to get the mermaid tail done for my trip to Ohio to give to a great niece. Here is what I have done so far. Not much and I don't think I'm as fast as Gwennie. The yarn knits up fast in chunky but I can't seem to get the pace of it and the gold threads hang me up, but love them.
> 
> Also if any of you have to review things if you haven't done them for a while, here is a great link on a no knot Russian join done with a needle for in the middle of a row, which is always in circular knitting:
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know people who buy from Zenni.com. They are quite inexpensive & people say they are fine. Jeanette, dud you order from there? I'm sure someone in KTP did


I have and will do so again next time.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, they are myringotomy tubes. As babies and small children, the eustacian tubes are very tiny and easily blocked by the least amount of inflammation, causing hearing loss and terrible pain in the ears. The "m&T", myringotomy with tubes, is where a tiny incision is made and the tube (grommet) is placed through the incision letting ear into the inner ear and reducing the pressure and letting air get in so the anerobic infection can no longer live. It is so important as hearing is most easily developed in the first few years of life, and with hearing blocked, these children have a difficult time learning to speak. Also the brain needs to learn to understand the ear signals and interpret them early.


Sam, flyty1n explains grommets so well here. Thank you flyty1n????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Usually the company doing up the lens prefers to supply the frame as well.


You get both frames and lenses. Optometrist checked against her Rx and was very pleased that they were good.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> very cute grandson rosd - what are grommets? --- sam


Thank you Sam. ???? Flyty1n has explained grommets much better than I can, so I've pointed you in that direction. ????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a chatty group this week. I will have to skim through this week's posts. Matthew has been busy lately.


Another of Matthew's beautiful drawings :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, you just reminded me of something funny. Many years ago we had a beautiful white and brown English Setter. One day she managed to slip her collar and somehow got sprayed by a skunk. Bob dragged her up to the bathtub and scrubbed her down with a lot of soap and 2 cans of tomato juice. It took care of the smell, but the tomato juice stained her white hair PINK!! We had a pink dog for about a month before it finally faded. It was pretty funny watching people do double-takes when they drove by :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


A pink dog is so much better than a smelly dog!!!???? ????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> heidi had tubes put in her ears - think she was around two. really helped with the ear infections. --- sam


Yes we are really hoping it helps Jackson. ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I love knitting the little dresses and I love changing the stitch pattern. I only posted the more recent ones on TP, I've knitted lots of little dresses and Hug boots. Here's another one. ????


Those are darling. Some little one will look so special.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> Such a chatty group this week. I will have to skim through this week's posts. Matthew has been busy lately.


Beautiful drawing. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Mine would just blow up against the fence. This is what it looked like and then all cleared and tomorrow it will be all leaves again


I have to say the colours of those leaves are beautiful Sonja. We are always fighting a losing battle with leaves at our house and when one of the trees in the backyard stops losing leaves it drops berries. There is always lots of birds then, they love the berries, but what a mess. Our green bin gets filled with them every two weeks and then more just waiting for the bin to be emptied, so we can fill it again. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Paula now I can eat chocolate guilt free and when I think about it coffee also comes from a bean . Now if I can just work out how cake comes from a vegetable I will be completely guilt free . Healthy food all round ????


Well there's carrot cake, chocolate Beetroot cake, coffee cake etc.... ????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> And your knitting makes us happy Ros . Everything is gorgeous . Love all the hug boots in different colours


Thank you Sonja. I love knitting those hug boots and they are soooo quick to knit. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> It's going on to 11 pm here so I think I will say goodnight and see if I can keep my eyes shut till a reasonable hour ????✨


Sweet dreams Sonja. ????????✨????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That will make such a pretty Christmas outfit! Gorgeous. I have to try making those Hugg boots one if these days


Thank you Bonnie. Be warned once you make one pair, I'm sure you will want to knit many more. The boots are knitted flat, but I join them for the ribbing and do that part on double pointed needles, a bit less to sew up. The boots are also great for using up very small amounts of yarn. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice, here's another really pretty one
> 
> http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/free-crochet-patterns/charlottes-dream-pattern/


That's gorgeous Bonnie, thanks for the link. ????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - what was her avatar name? --- sam


Her username is *cmaliza*, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They supply complete glasses quite inexpensively
> 
> http://www.zennioptical.com/
> 
> Someone else was just saying they couldn't afford new glasses too but I don't know if the sell overseas, I know they are good for Canada & US


Gwen has purchased glasses from them and so has my oldest DS. My son loves the glasses he got from them. He even tried to put in the wrong information on purpose to see how reliable they were. He could not order with the wrong information that he typed in which made him happy to know that they had a good program to imput information into.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just double checked and the USA changes time on Nov. 6th, which is this coming Sunday. Heads up everyone!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought the time changed the same day all over North America? Except for Saskatchewan & I think one US state doesn't change but I can't remember which one.
> Here it goes back Sat night


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, you just reminded me of something funny. Many years ago we had a beautiful white and brown English Setter. One day she managed to slip her collar and somehow got sprayed by a skunk. Bob dragged her up to the bathtub and scrubbed her down with a lot of soap and 2 cans of tomato juice. It took care of the smell, but the tomato juice stained her white hair PINK!! We had a pink dog for about a month before it finally faded. It was pretty funny watching people do double-takes when they drove by :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


Matthew will enjoy that story. I will tell him about it when I pick it up from art class tonight. I have to leave in about 5 minutes to go get him. It is so hard for me to get caught up right now. I worked 10 hours on Saturday and then helped with the church harvest festival for about 4 hours on Saturday. Up early on Sunday to teach Sunday School and go to church. Back at church in the afternoon for a pig roast. I had a busy week last week as well so now I am trying to read a bit as I can. It is wonderful seeing Rosd's beautiful knits and knowing that Sonja is selling some of her knits to help raise money for hospice. They were so helpful with her son and family so what a wonderful way to give back. 
Sam...it is great seeing you on here as well.

Sorry Matthew's drawing posted sideways.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RosD said:


> Well there's carrot cake, chocolate Beetroot cake, coffee cake etc.... ????????????


Cake is made from 
Butter from cows, they eat grass so a vegetable
Sugar, which grows as sugar cane, a plant,
Eggs, a good form of protein
Flour from wheat, a plant
Therefore it's the perfect food!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to look great Daralene. I've been using the Russian join everywhere....love it. Unfortunately the shark "sack" I'm working on now uses Bernat Blanket and it won't work (at least I can't get it to) so am doing the magic knot which is fine. I know your DGD is going to love this! Once I get all the big stuff knitted for Christmas then if I have time I want to knit some seashells and flowers to attach to the mermaid tails.

Just had my first trick or treaters in years and years and years....my youngest DGS (age 11). He held a plastic heart in his hand and when he'd squeeze it fake blood would run down his chest....gruesome but fun for him. Now I feel justified in buying all the candy I did today! LOL

Other fun news....just got off the phone with Marianne and I'm going up to see her tomorrow. I want to check out some chairs at a place in Helen, GA which is about 30 minutes from her and she is going to go with me. Can't wait!



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm busy knitting. Trying to get the mermaid tail done for my trip to Ohio to give to a great niece. Here is what I have done so far. Not much and I don't think I'm as fast as Gwennie. The yarn knits up fast in chunky but I can't seem to get the pace of it and the gold threads hang me up, but love them.
> 
> Also if any of you have to review things if you haven't done them for a while, here is a great link on a no knot Russian join done with a needle for in the middle of a row, which is always in circular knitting:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I would Sam....can you arrange it please! I was just outside barefoot at almost 8:45 pm and was finally comfortable!


thewren said:


> would you like to trade weather? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good advise Daralene! Betty we do so hate to think of you in such pain.


Cashmeregma said:


> Get the MRI if your Dr. Will order it and be sure after you get it to ask about any non-surgical things that can be done. He's not turning you down, you just need the test first, then when you go he knows what is wrong. Don't live in pain like this, but do make sure and try anything non-surgical first. I lived like that for 10 years and it was a huge mistake. I didn't want surgery so got the series of shots one time and then one more shot after that. I hope the PT helps, but if it doesn't please get whatever help you can without the surgery. Does this doctor who requested an MRI first do the shots? I hate to think of you in pain like that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did and I believe Pup lover/Dawn has.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I know people who buy from Zenni.com. They are quite inexpensive & people say they are fine. Jeanette, dud you order from there? I'm sure someone in KTP did


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny! I would have loved to have seen that.


Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, you just reminded me of something funny. Many years ago we had a beautiful white and brown English Setter. One day she managed to slip her collar and somehow got sprayed by a skunk. Bob dragged her up to the bathtub and scrubbed her down with a lot of soap and 2 cans of tomato juice. It took care of the smell, but the tomato juice stained her white hair PINK!! We had a pink dog for about a month before it finally faded. It was pretty funny watching people do double-takes when they drove by :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the decorations. At this point the drawing makes me think of a bear of course that just is my perspective and we all know it can be off kilter! I love seeing his work in progress.

EDIT: Just saw that the drawing was posted sideways....no wonder I was seeing it weird! Went back and turned my laptop sideways...it's a St. Bernard isn't it. Awesome drawing!



pacer said:


> Such a chatty group this week. I will have to skim through this week's posts. Matthew has been busy lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It has been so warm we don't have any leaves fallen yet but lots of acorns....little pecans produced this year too. Pecans seem to produce well alternating years.



Swedenme said:


> Mine would just blow up against the fence. This is what it looked like and then all cleared and tomorrow it will be all leaves again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable!


RosD said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I love knitting the little dresses and I love changing the stitch pattern. I only posted the more recent ones on TP, I've knitted lots of little dresses and Hug boots. Here's another one. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sonja flour is made from grain and we do need grains in our diet according to the food pyramid so......let them eat cake!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Paula now I can eat chocolate guilt free and when I think about it coffee also comes from a bean . Now if I can just work out how cake comes from a vegetable I will be completely guilt free . Healthy food all round ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like that stitch in pink.


RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, for the first one you knit the border and then pick up 60 stitches at a time to knit a section decreasing as you knit that section, then pick up the next 60 stitches and so on till you have picked up all the stitches from the border. (I forgot to say then you sew all of the sections together) I've knitted it so many times I know the whole thing off by heart and it's still one of my favourite patterns.
> The last shawl, you knit the centre first and then 4 separate borders and then sew the edging on, I find that's my go to pattern if I need to do a quick baby shawl. It's knitted in DK or 8ply. As a request I knitted it in grey and pink as well, they loved it.????


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Paula now I can eat chocolate guilt free and when I think about it coffee also comes from a bean . Now if I can just work out how cake comes from a vegetable I will be completely guilt free . Healthy food all round ????


Uhhh--vanilla >bean<--lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a chatty group this week. I will have to skim through this week's posts. Matthew has been busy lately.


Oh wow, he certainly has, it's looking wonderful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kaye - it was the second item. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I love knitting the little dresses and I love changing the stitch pattern. I only posted the more recent ones on TP, I've knitted lots of little dresses and Hug boots. Here's another one. ????


Oh that's adorable, would be great for Christmas or Valentines. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You get both frames and lenses. Optometrist checked against her Rx and was very pleased that they were good.


I have actually just agreed to get to the School by 11-30 tomorrow- they were short of a client for their examination (end of year examinations) I have worked out the trains- no problems there- know which station to exit at, and have a good number of the differing bus routes that go past the Hospital and the Medical School. plus at this time of year there should be discontinued lines for the frames. 
I've not had an eye exam since 2011.
I am quite happy with this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Paula now I can eat chocolate guilt free and when I think about it coffee also comes from a bean . Now if I can just work out how cake comes from a vegetable I will be completely guilt free . Healthy food all round ????


Well, you have wheat which is a grain, eggs which is protein, milk is dairy, the vanilla bean or chocolate would be veggie, ... so you see, cake is a very healthy meal. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just make carrot, zucchini or beet cake & your good to go????????


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sorry about Kimber rolling on the trap, I've never smelled a skunk spray but I can imagine it's horrid!!!
> 
> Your cross stitch is beautiful and I love your table runners too. ????


It is definitely a stench that once smelled, you never forget it. :sm13:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the decorations. At this point the drawing makes me think of a bear of course that just is my perspective and we all know it can be off kilter! I love seeing his work in progress.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw that the drawing was posted sideways....no wonder I was seeing it weird! Went back and turned my laptop sideways...it's a St. Bernard isn't it. Awesome drawing!


You have guessed correctly. This is his 1st attempt at a St. Bernard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Cake is made from
> Butter from cows, they eat grass so a vegetable
> Sugar, which grows as sugar cane, a plant,
> Eggs, a good form of protein
> ...


LOL! good one Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to look great Daralene. I've been using the Russian join everywhere....love it. Unfortunately the shark "sack" I'm working on now uses Bernat Blanket and it won't work (at least I can't get it to) so am doing the magic knot which is fine. I know your DGD is going to love this! Once I get all the big stuff knitted for Christmas then if I have time I want to knit some seashells and flowers to attach to the mermaid tails.
> 
> Just had my first trick or treaters in years and years and years....my youngest DGS (age 11). He held a plastic heart in his hand and when he'd squeeze it fake blood would run down his chest....gruesome but fun for him. Now I feel justified in buying all the candy I did today! LOL
> 
> Other fun news....just got off the phone with Marianne and I'm going up to see her tomorrow. I want to check out some chairs at a place in Helen, GA which is about 30 minutes from her and she is going to go with me. Can't wait!


What a great ghoul! 
I am so glad you are getting some time with Marianne!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flokrejci said:


> Uhhh--vanilla >bean<--lol!


Welcome to the tea party. I am enjoying all the support that Sonja is getting for eating healthy cake.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, like Gwen, I think it's a St Bernard. Going to be grand.
Daralene, pretty yarn.
Martina, love your rationalization for cake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Uhhh--vanilla >bean<--lol!


Welcome! It would be great if you join in the conversation again- we'd also love to know more of you, and yours- what you like to knit/crochet, oh anything that you care to share with us!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, be careful, the soup is addicting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to look great Daralene. I've been using the Russian join everywhere....love it. Unfortunately the shark "sack" I'm working on now uses Bernat Blanket and it won't work (at least I can't get it to) so am doing the magic knot which is fine. I know your DGD is going to love this! Once I get all the big stuff knitted for Christmas then if I have time I want to knit some seashells and flowers to attach to the mermaid tails.
> 
> Just had my first trick or treaters in years and years and years....my youngest DGS (age 11). He held a plastic heart in his hand and when he'd squeeze it fake blood would run down his chest....gruesome but fun for him. Now I feel justified in buying all the candy I did today! LOL
> 
> Other fun news....just got off the phone with Marianne and I'm going up to see her tomorrow. I want to check out some chairs at a place in Helen, GA which is about 30 minutes from her and she is going to go with me. Can't wait!


He looks so cute, I love the blood dripping down. 
Have a wonderful trip and hug Marianne for us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually just agreed to get to the School by 11-30 tomorrow- they were short of a client for their examination (end of year examinations) I have worked out the trains- no problems there- know which station to exit at, and have a good number of the differing bus routes that go past the Hospital and the Medical School. plus at this time of year there should be discontinued lines for the frames.
> I've not had an eye exam since 2011.
> I am quite happy with this.


Wonderful!!!!!
I need to get my eye appointment made, we have really good optical insurance so that makes it much less painful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, we've had 3 trick or treaters so far and they weren't the 3 girls from across the street. Mocha tried to leave with the first one, his nose was perfectly at candy basket height so I think he thought he could just sneak some of that childs candy. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful!!!!!
> I need to get my eye appointment made, we have really good optical insurance so that makes it much less painful.


It is important- especially for the likes of us screen gazers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, we've had 3 trick or treaters so far and they weren't the 3 girls from across the street. Mocha tried to leave with the first one, his nose was perfectly at candy basket height so I think he thought he could just sneak some of that childs candy. lol


 :sm24: Oh Mocha! Don't you know sugar is so bad for doggies like you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Oh Mocha! Don't you know sugar is so bad for doggies like you!!!!!!!!


But hope springs eternal. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night Neverland, David has to leave around 4am so I think I'll try to go to sleep at a decent time, doubt I'll be successful this early but I'll try. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's the fourth thursday of november. --- sam


Good to see you post. We were getting worried about you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are ok, Thanks Tami!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome, Ros. Sam, continue resting. I'n getting ready for the Trick or Treaters; we could have between 20 and 200 kids depending on weather and school nearby.


We had zero. Didn't expect any, but bought candy and turned on our porch light.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


Gorgeous work, Ros!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow- you have been chatty while I've been away. 67 pages and it is only Tuesday. Less than half way through the week.
Had a good weekend. Turned out we had to pay for 3 nights minimum so Maryanne and I stayed an extra night and had a lovely relaxing 24 hours.
Have a few photos I will put on but not many as most of the time it was with family. And likely the last time that the family will all be together there after well over 100 years there (not sure how long ago David's great grandmother arrived there). She was the publican (her husband was too young to hold the license). Apparently she used to sell bootleg grog on the jetty when the paddle steamers came in. Even in David's grandmothers time the paddle steamer was the way to get from Adelaide to Meningie (David's aunt said her father used to tell the story of seeing this young lady on the steamer in her red ribbon and saying I'm going to marry her. To which a local(current) responded what young lad wouldn't want to marry the publican's daughter?). Today it takes almost 2 hours.
One of the events on was re-enacting the mail runs. Paddle steamer, road, train, road again on a journey taking a couple of days. The photo is the one with the mail on it. This paddle steamer was not the one that originally did the mail run-last mail run was 1914. The Oscar W (in my photo) only started working the bottom of the river in 1940. It originally worked higher up the River Murray. In fact back in 2012 I drove home from my SILs 60th via Echuca and stopped at a hotel for coffee a the Oscar W wharfside hotel where the Oscar W had worked from. A couple of photos from then of a paining at the hotel.
Just saw that one of the paddle steamers involved got stranded in the mud! Saw this one leave so it must have turned back (not the one with the mail). 
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/south-australia/paddle-steamer-ps-cato-beached-at-meningie-from-strong-winds/news-story/2d2e1661f791d9141524b0491c9963d7 I thought this one was cute.

http://www.theleadsouthaustralia.com.au/industries/tourism/tough-overland-mail-run-brought-back-to-life/

Th elinks may not work- might be restricted to Australia but only way to find out is post them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson will be going into hospital in a couple of weeks time to see if he needs grommets. He is fascinated with flowers and water. ????


Adding Jackson to my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's hard to believe that some of our trees are still green. I hope they turn before the snow flies.


Would you believe, my crab apple tree has lost almost all of its leaves, but has a few very green ones left on it, AND it has some blossoms on it! And I have petunias that have come up and are blooming that were planted in 2015. :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
Thank you Paula now I can eat chocolate guilt free and when I think about it coffee also comes from a bean . Now if I can just work out how cake comes from a vegetable I will be completely guilt free.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just make carrot, zucchini or beet cake & your good to go????????


Vegged Up Decadent Chocolate Cake

Yes, you read the title correctly. This decadent, fudgy chocolate cake is made from vegetables! And you don't have to tell anyone-especially not the kids.

Yield: 1 9-inch round cake

ingredients.

Healthy Chocolate Cake 
2-3 small beets
½ cup cooked black beans, rinsed and drained
¼ cup water
1 ¼ cup all-purpose flour (use gluten-free flour if desired)
⅓ cup cocoa powder
1 tsp baking soda
½ tsp salt
⅔ cup agave nectar (or other liquid sweetener)
1 tsp vanilla extract
⅓ cup applesauce
1 tsp apple cider or white distilled vinegar

Chocolate Frosting
1 10-oz package vegan chocolate chips
1 12.3-oz package extra-firm silken tofu
3 Tbsp agave nectar (or other liquid sweetener)

Directions

Roast Beets.
Preheat oven to 400F. Clean and trim beets and wrap in aluminum foil. Roast for 45-60 minutes until very tender.

Healthy Frosting.
While beets are roasting, make the frosting. Melt the chocolate chips in a microwave or double boiler, stirring occasionally until smooth and silky. Combine tofu, agave, and melted chocolate in a food processor and puree until all of the tofu is incorporated. You may have to stop and scrape down the sides a few times. Once smooth, transfer the frosting to a glass bowl and park in the refrigerator to thicken.

Veggie Puree.
Once the beets are soft, set aside until cool to the touch, and push off the skins gently with your thumbs.
In a food processor, combine roasted beets, black beans, and water. Puree until smooth, stopping to scrape down the sides of the bowl periodically.
Prep the pan.

Lower oven temp to 350F. Oil and flour a 9-inch round cake pan. Take out extra insurance against sticking and cut a round of parchment paper to place in the bottom of the pan, then spray with oil and sprinkle flour over the top.

Batter time.
In a large bowl, combine the flour, cocoa powder, baking soda, salt, agave, applesauce, vanilla, and vinegar. Stir until mostly combined.

Add the veggies.
Pour in the veggie puree and stir until there are no more dry spots, scraping down the sides of the bowl. The result will be a bright reddish-brown batter that is the same consistency as other cake batters you might have worked with in the past.

Bake off.
Pour the batter into the cake pan, and level the top with a spatula. Bake 34-36 minutes (350F ) until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Place on a cooking rack and cool in the pan for 2 hours or until cake is at room temperature.

Frosting on the cake.
Carefully remove cake from pan and transfer to a plate or cake stand. Use an offset spatula to apply a thin layer of frosting over the entire cake, then add a second, thicker layer. You'll use about half the batch of frosting for this cake, so you'll need to find another excuse to use the rest! (Hint: add a little additional sweetener to the remaining frosting and allow it to warm to room temperature, and you can call it pudding!)

Slice and serve.
After frosting the cake, you can serve immediately if you like. Alternatively, chill the cake for at least an hour before slicing and serving. This helps get nice, clean slices that really show off the cake's crumb. Your kids probably won't care about that part, but if you're serving it to discerning adults, it's an impressive sight!

http://www.inhabitots.com/how-to-make-a-decadent-chocolate-cake-thats-made-from-vegetables/vegged-up-chocolate-cake02/?extend=1

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, your GS looks so cute! Have a good visit with Marianne

Paula, a pink dog is definitely better than a stinky dog

Ros, that blanket is going to be beautiful

Sam, that veggie cake sounds interesting, my friend makes black bean brownies that are really good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

feeling better every day. --- sam



RosD said:


> Thank you Sam. I'm trying to catch up, I still have lots of pages to read. I hope you are feeling better and taking it easy!!!! ???? Ros


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have her address- who needs it? PM me!


Bulldog/Betty needs it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just beautiful rosd - bypasses my talent by miles and miles. --- sam



RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, for the first one you knit the border and then pick up 60 stitches at a time to knit a section decreasing as you knit that section, then pick up the next 60 stitches and so on till you have picked up all the stitches from the border. (I forgot to say then you sew all of the sections together) I've knitted it so many times I know the whole thing off by heart and it's still one of my favourite patterns.
> The last shawl, you knit the centre first and then 4 separate borders and then sew the edging on, I find that's my go to pattern if I need to do a quick baby shawl. It's knitted in DK or 8ply. As a request I knitted it in grey and pink as well, they loved it.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw that ros - my daughter heidi had the same procedure done when she was around two. --- sam



RosD said:


> Sam, flyty1n explains grommets so well here. Thank you flyty1n????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Editing my first post took a long time! But done so now to return to page 1. Will just read and do summary. No commenting (well if I can keep quite!) or I will never catch up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Gwen. Yes they are tubes in the ears, they think he has fluid building up in his ears. I certainly hope it solves the problem. ????


My DS had 3 sets put I. Due to fluid build up. He only ever had 1 ear infection. The fluid was causing hearing loss. At 29, he still has some loss, but nothing near to what he would have had if we hadn't had the tubes put in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Her username is *cmaliza*, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too cute gwen - love the costume. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to look great Daralene. I've been using the Russian join everywhere....love it. Unfortunately the shark "sack" I'm working on now uses Bernat Blanket and it won't work (at least I can't get it to) so am doing the magic knot which is fine. I know your DGD is going to love this! Once I get all the big stuff knitted for Christmas then if I have time I want to knit some seashells and flowers to attach to the mermaid tails.
> 
> Just had my first trick or treaters in years and years and years....my youngest DGS (age 11). He held a plastic heart in his hand and when he'd squeeze it fake blood would run down his chest....gruesome but fun for him. Now I feel justified in buying all the candy I did today! LOL
> 
> Other fun news....just got off the phone with Marianne and I'm going up to see her tomorrow. I want to check out some chairs at a place in Helen, GA which is about 30 minutes from her and she is going to go with me. Can't wait!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you joined us for a cuppa and conversation - more people makes more interesting conversations - we are here 24/7 - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with you name on it available. we'll be looking for you. --- sam


flokrejci said:


> Uhhh--vanilla >bean<--lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good soup always is - especially if it is vegetable --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, be careful, the soup is addicting.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Kate you are doing a great job of standing in for Sam . Thought I would post a picture of the Autumn colours view I see from my window not magnificent but pretty colours


I hope it is ok for those of us who are not members of your tea party to chime in. Swedenme, your view is gorgeous and I hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a publican? how long did the paddleboat take to go from adelaide to meningle? today you said it took two hours - is that by air? --- sam



darowil said:


> Wow- you have been chatty while I've been away. 67 pages and it is only Tuesday. Less than half way through the week.
> Had a good weekend. Turned out we had to pay for 3 nights minimum so Maryanne and I stayed an extra night and had a lovely relaxing 24 hours.
> Have a few photos I will put on but not many as most of the time it was with family. And likely the last time that the family will all be together there after well over 100 years there (not sure how long ago David's great grandmother arrived there). She was the publican (her husband was too young to hold the license). Apparently she used to sell bootleg grog on the jetty when the paddle steamers came in. Even in David's grandmothers time the paddle steamer was the way to get from Adelaide to Meningie (David's aunt said her father used to tell the story of seeing this young lady on the steamer in her red ribbon and saying I'm going to marry her. To which a local(current) responded what young lad wouldn't want to marry the publican's daughter?). Today it takes almost 2 hours.
> One of the events on was re-enacting the mail runs. Paddle steamer, road, train, road again on a journey taking a couple of days. The photo is the one with the mail on it. This paddle steamer was not the one that originally did the mail run-last mail run was 1914. The Oscar W (in my photo) only started working the bottom of the river in 1940. It originally worked higher up the River Murray. In fact back in 2012 I drove home from my SILs 60th via Echuca and stopped at a hotel for coffee a the Oscar W wharfside hotel where the Oscar W had worked from. A couple of photos from then of a paining at the hotel.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you chime in anytime you want bc. in fact we would love it if you joined us regularly for a cuppa - we love having new people in our conversations - makes it that more interesting. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



BC said:


> I hope it is ok for those of us who are not members of your tea party to chime in. Swedenme, your view is gorgeous and I hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you for welcoming me when I was actually rather rude to just jump in like that, when you didn't even know I was "in the room." I have actually been lurking for quite a while; I found you after a bout of unpleasantness over in Main sent me hunting to find what other groups were around besides the Attic. I was quite taken with this one and have continued to hang around--especially rooting for those who are ill or bereaved, so at least you've all had the benefit of my prayers, though without knowing it.

I'm a knitter, rather elderly (85), have lived in the San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles) for 60 years but with roots in Massachusetts. I've been widowed for a little over 2 years and the house seems so empty that I have craved good company, which you all certainly are! I have three daughters, all married, and seven grandchildren, the youngest a senior in high school. The first of the grands married in May, so perhaps not too much longer to wait for great-grandchildren. I belong to a knitting group and a Girl Scout alumnae group and am active in my church, so I do get out and about. In my working life I was a technical writer and editor for a manufacturer of rocket engines, but I've been retired (and loving it) for 22 years plus. I don't knit very often (mostly at the group's meetings) so will rarely have anything to share but in my younger years I did more. I started about age 4 or 5, progressed to afghan squares for wounded servicemen in WWII, and then forgot about knitting until I went away to college and found everyone was doing it! I never let lack of experience stand in the way of my trying whatever I wanted to knit, so without knowing they were supposed to be hard, I just plunged in on cables, argyles, knitting socks in the round--whatever! Now I mostly do basic prayer shawls, though I've an afghan waiting for me to get to it. And several WIPs...but only a modest yarn stash. There is always something new to be learned, and I have picked up many ideas, hints, recipes, and patterns from your experiences and those who stick to the main forum, in addition to jokes, travelogues, etc.

Now I should be in bed, so TTFN--see you tomorrow! Flo

PS: Sam, a publican is the one who runs the public house--the barkeep.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A warm welcome Flokrejci you certainly picked up on a great bunch of folks on here. Lovely to hear of your long and very full life.
Hope to see you here often, best wishes from downunder New Zealand Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just make carrot, zucchini or beet cake & your good to go????????


Thank you Bonnie I love carrot cake . Definitley good to go now 
Healthy eating/ drinking here I come????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Well there's carrot cake, chocolate Beetroot cake, coffee cake etc.... ????????????


Well were would I be without the help of my friends . Coffee cake is another favourite , healthy eating just got even better ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well were would I be without the help of my friends . Coffee cake is another favourite , healthy eating just got even better ????


Just like the yummy citrus lime pie slice with a big dollop of whipped cream I had for lunch mmmm very healthy lol!????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But hope springs eternal. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Welcome to the tea party. I am enjoying all the support that Sonja is getting for eating healthy cake.


It's great , all this time I was eating healthy and I didn't even know it :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bulldog/Betty needs it.


Yes, I've sent her a PM!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BC said:


> I hope it is ok for those of us who are not members of your tea party to chime in. Swedenme, your view is gorgeous and I hope you continue to enjoy it.


BC, the very fact you've posted here, makes you part of the Tea Party, welcome!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

BC said:


> I hope it is ok for those of us who are not members of your tea party to chime in. Swedenme, your view is gorgeous and I hope you continue to enjoy it.


Thank you . Feel free to join in anytime you want everyone is welcome . I joined in nearly 2 years ago and haven't shut up since :sm02: 
Used to be able to see the pennine hills (backbone of England ) from my window but the trees have grown tall over the 30 years I've lived here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just like the yummy citrus lime pie slice with a big dollop of whipped cream I had for lunch mmmm very healthy lol!????


Now I'm really hungry . Can I have some of all this healthy food for breakfast :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too..... It will be interesting to see how it is when Fan and Margaret and Heather see it. :sm19:


Right way up on my MacBook Air


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flokrejci said:


> Thank you for welcoming me when I was actually rather rude to just jump in like that, when you didn't even know I was "in the room." I have actually been lurking for quite a while; I found you after a bout of unpleasantness over in Main sent me hunting to find what other groups were around besides the Attic. I was quite taken with this one and have continued to hang around--especially rooting for those who are ill or bereaved, so at least you've all had the benefit of my prayers, though without knowing it.
> 
> I'm a knitter, rather elderly (85), have lived in the San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles) for 60 years but with roots in Massachusetts. I've been widowed for a little over 2 years and the house seems so empty that I have craved good company, which you all certainly are! I have three daughters, all married, and seven grandchildren, the youngest a senior in high school. The first of the grands married in May, so perhaps not too much longer to wait for great-grandchildren. I belong to a knitting group and a Girl Scout alumnae group and am active in my church, so I do get out and about. In my working life I was a technical writer and editor for a manufacturer of rocket engines, but I've been retired (and loving it) for 22 years plus. I don't knit very often (mostly at the group's meetings) so will rarely have anything to share but in my younger years I did more. I started about age 4 or 5, progressed to afghan squares for wounded servicemen in WWII, and then forgot about knitting until I went away to college and found everyone was doing it! I never let lack of experience stand in the way of my trying whatever I wanted to knit, so without knowing they were supposed to be hard, I just plunged in on cables, argyles, knitting socks in the round--whatever! Now I mostly do basic prayer shawls, though I've an afghan waiting for me to get to it. And several WIPs...but only a modest yarn stash. There is always something new to be learned, and I have picked up many ideas, hints, recipes, and patterns from your experiences and those who stick to the main forum, in addition to jokes, travelogues, etc.
> 
> ...


Hello Flo . Glad you can join us . I used to help out at our local scout group from my late 20ies till in my 30ies . I liked the younger group here they are called beavers and it was real fun to help these youngsters . Still go and watch the gang show

I'm the same when it comes to knitting . I will give anything a try . My thinking is if you can knit and purl you can knit any pattern as long as it has good instructions


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Wow- you have been chatty while I've been away. 67 pages and it is only Tuesday. Less than half way through the week.
> Had a good weekend. Turned out we had to pay for 3 nights minimum so Maryanne and I stayed an extra night and had a lovely relaxing 24 hours.
> Have a few photos I will put on but not many as most of the time it was with family. And likely the last time that the family will all be together there after well over 100 years there (not sure how long ago David's great grandmother arrived there). She was the publican (her husband was too young to hold the license). Apparently she used to sell bootleg grog on the jetty when the paddle steamers came in. Even in David's grandmothers time the paddle steamer was the way to get from Adelaide to Meningie (David's aunt said her father used to tell the story of seeing this young lady on the steamer in her red ribbon and saying I'm going to marry her. To which a local(current) responded what young lad wouldn't want to marry the publican's daughter?). Today it takes almost 2 hours.
> One of the events on was re-enacting the mail runs. Paddle steamer, road, train, road again on a journey taking a couple of days. The photo is the one with the mail on it. This paddle steamer was not the one that originally did the mail run-last mail run was 1914. The Oscar W (in my photo) only started working the bottom of the river in 1940. It originally worked higher up the River Murray. In fact back in 2012 I drove home from my SILs 60th via Echuca and stopped at a hotel for coffee a the Oscar W wharfside hotel where the Oscar W had worked from. A couple of photos from then of a paining at the hotel.
> ...


Great pictures Margaret interesting to hear about the paddle boat . 
The second link worked for me but the first one just wanted me to subscribe 
Sounds like you all had a fun time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to look great Daralene. I've been using the Russian join everywhere....love it. Unfortunately the shark "sack" I'm working on now uses Bernat Blanket and it won't work (at least I can't get it to) so am doing the magic knot which is fine. I know your DGD is going to love this! Once I get all the big stuff knitted for Christmas then if I have time I want to knit some seashells and flowers to attach to the mermaid tails.
> 
> Just had my first trick or treaters in years and years and years....my youngest DGS (age 11). He held a plastic heart in his hand and when he'd squeeze it fake blood would run down his chest....gruesome but fun for him. Now I feel justified in buying all the candy I did today! LOL
> 
> Other fun news....just got off the phone with Marianne and I'm going up to see her tomorrow. I want to check out some chairs at a place in Helen, GA which is about 30 minutes from her and she is going to go with me. Can't wait!


Definitley gruesome glad you got one trick or treater. We haven't had any in recent years but got 2 knocks at the door last night 
Hope you have a wonderful time with Marianne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm halfway! Now to do other things. Probably back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Foo, welcome, thank you for sharing an interesting life. I don't knit much anymore either. Mostly only once a week at knitting group and once a week at a meeting. Stop by often. I live in the High Desert, Ridgecrest, CA.
Sam, agree.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sounds like fun getaway. Enjoyed pics.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually just agreed to get to the School by 11-30 tomorrow- they were short of a client for their examination (end of year examinations) I have worked out the trains- no problems there- know which station to exit at, and have a good number of the differing bus routes that go past the Hospital and the Medical School. plus at this time of year there should be discontinued lines for the frames.
> I've not had an eye exam since 2011.
> I am quite happy with this.


That sounds like win:win! You get the eye test, they get a client to work on in their exam! Good news all round!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually just agreed to get to the School by 11-30 tomorrow- they were short of a client for their examination (end of year examinations) I have worked out the trains- no problems there- know which station to exit at, and have a good number of the differing bus routes that go past the Hospital and the Medical School. plus at this time of year there should be discontinued lines for the frames.
> I've not had an eye exam since 2011.
> I am quite happy with this.


That sounds promising Julie. Hope it all goes well and you can get a free eye examination and hopefully free glasses too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such beautiful work, Ros! Thanks for sharing your photos. And what a dear Jackson!!


RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable little hedgehog, Sonja! Do you have the real thing in your garden?


Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How cute is he!? Love his flower collection.


RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson will be going into hospital in a couple of weeks time to see if he needs grommets. He is fascinated with flowers and water. ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, that is a terrific idea, making the donations. I am not at all surprised you sold your beautiful work!


Swedenme said:


> I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box
> Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box .
> I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
> A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

All beautiful, Bonnie! Sorry Kimber found the skunk scent...dogs just love anything smelly! The peroxide, detergent solution is the best.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!
> 
> I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.
> 
> I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, you can be very confident in your lovely knitting!


Swedenme said:


> My first time. got son to set me up and thought it was worth a try and then got a shock when it said sold, and I got lovely feedback so I was double happy as I think I lack confidence in how my knitting actual looks


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Julie, it was Betty who wanted the address. I sent her the one I had...don't know if it is the most recent.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have her address- who needs it? PM me!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sure you are correct, Gwen!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no! Chocolate is one of the necessary food groups isn't it!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually just agreed to get to the School by 11-30 tomorrow- they were short of a client for their examination (end of year examinations) I have worked out the trains- no problems there- know which station to exit at, and have a good number of the differing bus routes that go past the Hospital and the Medical School. plus at this time of year there should be discontinued lines for the frames.
> I've not had an eye exam since 2011.
> I am quite happy with this.


I, too, am very happy for you. Prayers for a safe journey and a new pair of glasses.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope the therapy improves your back, Betty!


Bulldog said:


> Thank you so much onepearl. I sent you a PM and now this and both times forgot your given name. Blame it on being 71 and forgetful.
> Sitting with heating pad to my back is the most comfortable I can get. I do get up to do the laundry and dishes...a man forgets these things but I can't complain. He is out running errands and scheduling my PT. Hopefully that will bring relief. I called the "back doctor" today and they don't want to see me without an MRI and knowledge that I am surgical. What is one to do when the internist want treat your back and you are told to appoint with back doctor and this is the answer you get? Will just go to PT and take anti-inflammatory during the day and pain med and muscle relaxant at bedtime.
> Trying not to freak about dirty house and just do what I can.
> Yes, I have got a lot done with all this sitting time but sure have missed my knitting group.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds like win:win! You get the eye test, they get a client to work on in their exam! Good news all round!


That is what I reckon!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty, Daralene. I love the Russian join, roo.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm busy knitting. Trying to get the mermaid tail done for my trip to Ohio to give to a great niece. Here is what I have done so far. Not much and I don't think I'm as fast as Gwennie. The yarn knits up fast in chunky but I can't seem to get the pace of it and the gold threads hang me up, but love them.
> 
> Also if any of you have to review things if you haven't done them for a while, here is a great link on a no knot Russian join done with a needle for in the middle of a row, which is always in circular knitting:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds promising Julie. Hope it all goes well and you can get a free eye examination and hopefully free glasses too.


It won't be totally for free, but far far better than going to the local Optometrist!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Julie, it was Betty who wanted the address. I sent her the one I had...don't know if it is the most recent.


Right! For that matter I am not 100% sure she is in the same apartment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I, too, am very happy for you. Prayers for a safe journey and a new pair of glasses.


Thank you, Joyce!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow- you have been chatty while I've been away. 67 pages and it is only Tuesday. Less than half way through the week.
> Had a good weekend. Turned out we had to pay for 3 nights minimum so Maryanne and I stayed an extra night and had a lovely relaxing 24 hours.
> Have a few photos I will put on but not many as most of the time it was with family. And likely the last time that the family will all be together there after well over 100 years there (not sure how long ago David's great grandmother arrived there). She was the publican (her husband was too young to hold the license). Apparently she used to sell bootleg grog on the jetty when the paddle steamers came in. Even in David's grandmothers time the paddle steamer was the way to get from Adelaide to Meningie (David's aunt said her father used to tell the story of seeing this young lady on the steamer in her red ribbon and saying I'm going to marry her. To which a local(current) responded what young lad wouldn't want to marry the publican's daughter?). Today it takes almost 2 hours.
> One of the events on was re-enacting the mail runs. Paddle steamer, road, train, road again on a journey taking a couple of days. The photo is the one with the mail on it. This paddle steamer was not the one that originally did the mail run-last mail run was 1914. The Oscar W (in my photo) only started working the bottom of the river in 1940. It originally worked higher up the River Murray. In fact back in 2012 I drove home from my SILs 60th via Echuca and stopped at a hotel for coffee a the Oscar W wharfside hotel where the Oscar W had worked from. A couple of photos from then of a paining at the hotel.
> ...


Welcome home, nice that you and Maryanne got to enjoy a quite time by yourselves. 
Lovely photos, wow that boat looks so low in the water.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm up as Caren calls it, crazy o'clock. David had to leave the house by 4am, so here I sit knitting, watching Dr. Who and talking to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just spotted this, when searching for something else- Bonnie, is it of any use? Next time DH traps one?

Getting rid of skunks is FREE! Do what our Native Americans used to do when changing their location: the men urinated the perimeter of the grounds where they'd set up teepees and their urine informed any local skunks that the area was controlled male territory and off-limits.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

BC said:


> I hope it is ok for those of us who are not members of your tea party to chime in. Swedenme, your view is gorgeous and I hope you continue to enjoy it.


Of course it's okay, we always enjoy having new people join us, there's always an empty chair and a cup ready to fill at Sams table. 
Welcome and we hope to see you plenty more.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kate, so sorry to hear about your friend. Prayers and hugs for you, her and her family. 

Julie I sure hope getting around wont be as complicated and inconvenient as it sounds it may be. Hope that you get relief soon from your pain also.

Yesterday and today have been much warmer around here and playing havoc with my sinuses. Had Mia last night and she was sneezing a bit and a little bit of a runny nose. Hopefully wont be a full blown cold. Neither one of the girls has been sick yet with anything other than cutting teeth, which doesnt really make them sick just miserable. 

Have enjoyed seeing the pictures everyone has been posting the last couple of weeks. Coming here instead of FB is much more soothing to my soul. And since they have changed the format or whatever it is easier to read on my phone which is good and helps a lot. 

Need to get moving and get ready for work. Everyone enjoy your day/afternoon/evening! love and hugs to all


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Thank you for welcoming me when I was actually rather rude to just jump in like that, when you didn't even know I was "in the room." I have actually been lurking for quite a while; I found you after a bout of unpleasantness over in Main sent me hunting to find what other groups were around besides the Attic. I was quite taken with this one and have continued to hang around--especially rooting for those who are ill or bereaved, so at least you've all had the benefit of my prayers, though without knowing it.
> 
> I'm a knitter, rather elderly (85), have lived in the San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles) for 60 years but with roots in Massachusetts. I've been widowed for a little over 2 years and the house seems so empty that I have craved good company, which you all certainly are! I have three daughters, all married, and seven grandchildren, the youngest a senior in high school. The first of the grands married in May, so perhaps not too much longer to wait for great-grandchildren. I belong to a knitting group and a Girl Scout alumnae group and am active in my church, so I do get out and about. In my working life I was a technical writer and editor for a manufacturer of rocket engines, but I've been retired (and loving it) for 22 years plus. I don't knit very often (mostly at the group's meetings) so will rarely have anything to share but in my younger years I did more. I started about age 4 or 5, progressed to afghan squares for wounded servicemen in WWII, and then forgot about knitting until I went away to college and found everyone was doing it! I never let lack of experience stand in the way of my trying whatever I wanted to knit, so without knowing they were supposed to be hard, I just plunged in on cables, argyles, knitting socks in the round--whatever! Now I mostly do basic prayer shawls, though I've an afghan waiting for me to get to it. And several WIPs...but only a modest yarn stash. There is always something new to be learned, and I have picked up many ideas, hints, recipes, and patterns from your experiences and those who stick to the main forum, in addition to jokes, travelogues, etc.
> 
> ...


Not rude at all, that's how we are here, just jump right on in when it feels comfortable for you. 
We love hearing about peoples lives and families and hope to see you as often as works for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Kate, so sorry to hear about your friend. Prayers and hugs for you, her and her family.
> 
> Julie I sure hope getting around wont be as complicated and inconvenient as it sounds it may be. Hope that you get relief soon from your pain also.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dawn, that is kind of you!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

She (he?) is beautiful and someone has to guard dinner, just in case something should be dropped that would be tasty.



Swedenme said:


> Someone has just come running in from the garden to be on guard duty as the Sunday roast is now in the oven


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This came through, with several others, from mjs:-


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Adorable little hedgehog, Sonja! Do you have the real thing in your garden?


We do , used to see them in the back garden but not seen any recently think it has something to do with bigger fence we got put up a few years ago . Still see some in the front . I have a few plants with long thick foliage I leave as they like like to hibernate under them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We do , used to see them in the back garden but not seen any recently think it has something to do with bigger fence we got put up a few years ago . Still see some in the front . I have a few plants with long thick foliage I leave as they like like to hibernate under them


Sadly I mostly see them squished on the road.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came through, with several others, from mjs:-


That's funny ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny ????


Best I've seen for a while!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly I mostly see them squished on the road.


Yes see a few of them too . We are surrounded by lots of trees and woodland so see a lot of hedgehogs . The little ones are really cute


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes see a few of them too . We are surrounded by lots of trees and woodland so see a lot of hedgehogs . The little ones are really cute


 :sm25: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually just agreed to get to the School by 11-30 tomorrow- they were short of a client for their examination (end of year examinations) I have worked out the trains- no problems there- know which station to exit at, and have a good number of the differing bus routes that go past the Hospital and the Medical School. plus at this time of year there should be discontinued lines for the frames.
> I've not had an eye exam since 2011.
> I am quite happy with this.


That is a great outcome!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news Julie. Hope they can fit you a pair very inexpensively.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually just agreed to get to the School by 11-30 tomorrow- they were short of a client for their examination (end of year examinations) I have worked out the trains- no problems there- know which station to exit at, and have a good number of the differing bus routes that go past the Hospital and the Medical School. plus at this time of year there should be discontinued lines for the frames.
> I've not had an eye exam since 2011.
> I am quite happy with this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Thank you for welcoming me when I was actually rather rude to just jump in like that, when you didn't even know I was "in the room." I have actually been lurking for quite a while; I found you after a bout of unpleasantness over in Main sent me hunting to find what other groups were around besides the Attic. I was quite taken with this one and have continued to hang around--especially rooting for those who are ill or bereaved, so at least you've all had the benefit of my prayers, though without knowing it.
> 
> I'm a knitter, rather elderly (85), have lived in the San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles) for 60 years but with roots in Massachusetts. I've been widowed for a little over 2 years and the house seems so empty that I have craved good company, which you all certainly are! I have three daughters, all married, and seven grandchildren, the youngest a senior in high school. The first of the grands married in May, so perhaps not too much longer to wait for great-grandchildren. I belong to a knitting group and a Girl Scout alumnae group and am active in my church, so I do get out and about. In my working life I was a technical writer and editor for a manufacturer of rocket engines, but I've been retired (and loving it) for 22 years plus. I don't knit very often (mostly at the group's meetings) so will rarely have anything to share but in my younger years I did more. I started about age 4 or 5, progressed to afghan squares for wounded servicemen in WWII, and then forgot about knitting until I went away to college and found everyone was doing it! I never let lack of experience stand in the way of my trying whatever I wanted to knit, so without knowing they were supposed to be hard, I just plunged in on cables, argyles, knitting socks in the round--whatever! Now I mostly do basic prayer shawls, though I've an afghan waiting for me to get to it. And several WIPs...but only a modest yarn stash. There is always something new to be learned, and I have picked up many ideas, hints, recipes, and patterns from your experiences and those who stick to the main forum, in addition to jokes, travelogues, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to know more about you. Welcome.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome flockrejci! What a lovely avatar and glad you have joined in to the tea party. Are you working on anything with your needles or hook?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Using roving, does that mean that you will be felting it or will it stay as you stitch it?



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, you could always resort to a drop spindle if you needed too. I'm knitting a bathmat with roving on huge needles. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret is sounds like you had a wonderful time. Love the pictures of the Paddle steamer and the newspaper links worked for me too.


darowil said:


> Wow- you have been chatty while I've been away. 67 pages and it is only Tuesday. Less than half way through the week.
> Had a good weekend. Turned out we had to pay for 3 nights minimum so Maryanne and I stayed an extra night and had a lovely relaxing 24 hours.
> Have a few photos I will put on but not many as most of the time it was with family. And likely the last time that the family will all be together there after well over 100 years there (not sure how long ago David's great grandmother arrived there). She was the publican (her husband was too young to hold the license). Apparently she used to sell bootleg grog on the jetty when the paddle steamers came in. Even in David's grandmothers time the paddle steamer was the way to get from Adelaide to Meningie (David's aunt said her father used to tell the story of seeing this young lady on the steamer in her red ribbon and saying I'm going to marry her. To which a local(current) responded what young lad wouldn't want to marry the publican's daughter?). Today it takes almost 2 hours.
> One of the events on was re-enacting the mail runs. Paddle steamer, road, train, road again on a journey taking a couple of days. The photo is the one with the mail on it. This paddle steamer was not the one that originally did the mail run-last mail run was 1914. The Oscar W (in my photo) only started working the bottom of the river in 1940. It originally worked higher up the River Murray. In fact back in 2012 I drove home from my SILs 60th via Echuca and stopped at a hotel for coffee a the Oscar W wharfside hotel where the Oscar W had worked from. A couple of photos from then of a paining at the hotel.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all

Just caught up and on for a few mins.
Might not comment right now as I am getting in gear this morning. Need to get myself out of bed and get going. Wake Gage in a few. 

My volunteer hour from 930 to 1030.
Dr appointment at 3pm. 

Greg did show up much later then we thought but he did we just trick or treated in the mall.

I think I only have a pic or two.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome BC and of course join in...membership is non-existant formerly...we are just a friendly open group that share life and knitting/crocheting. Your comments are most welcome; only thing restricted is topics that can cause discord (i.e. politics and religious beliefs.) Do you have anything your are working on knitting/crochet or whatever?


BC said:


> I hope it is ok for those of us who are not members of your tea party to chime in. Swedenme, your view is gorgeous and I hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> She (he?) is beautiful and someone has to guard dinner, just in case something should be dropped that would be tasty.


Mishka is a she and very very nosy ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Will post a few later of Gage chilling with Warden. Just got this. Beautiful pinks and reds and oranges. The pic doesn't do it justice. 
Off I go. See you all later. ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh yes.... sorry I was rude.

Welcome to Flo and BC. Hope you join in again☺☺☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just caught up and on for a few mins.
> Might not comment right now as I am getting in gear this morning. Need to get myself out of bed and get going. Wake Gage in a few.
> ...


Glad that Greg turned up , would have been better if he showed up on time 
The pictures are great Mel . Gage has a beautiful smile


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Flo when I welcomed you I also meant to say you have a wonderful smile. What a full life you have had and continue to have. So glad you've joined us!


flokrejci said:


> Thank you for welcoming me when I was actually rather rude to just jump in like that, when you didn't even know I was "in the room." I have actually been lurking for quite a while; I found you after a bout of unpleasantness over in Main sent me hunting to find what other groups were around besides the Attic. I was quite taken with this one and have continued to hang around--especially rooting for those who are ill or bereaved, so at least you've all had the benefit of my prayers, though without knowing it.
> 
> I'm a knitter, rather elderly (85), have lived in the San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles) for 60 years but with roots in Massachusetts. I've been widowed for a little over 2 years and the house seems so empty that I have craved good company, which you all certainly are! I have three daughters, all married, and seven grandchildren, the youngest a senior in high school. The first of the grands married in May, so perhaps not too much longer to wait for great-grandchildren. I belong to a knitting group and a Girl Scout alumnae group and am active in my church, so I do get out and about. In my working life I was a technical writer and editor for a manufacturer of rocket engines, but I've been retired (and loving it) for 22 years plus. I don't knit very often (mostly at the group's meetings) so will rarely have anything to share but in my younger years I did more. I started about age 4 or 5, progressed to afghan squares for wounded servicemen in WWII, and then forgot about knitting until I went away to college and found everyone was doing it! I never let lack of experience stand in the way of my trying whatever I wanted to knit, so without knowing they were supposed to be hard, I just plunged in on cables, argyles, knitting socks in the round--whatever! Now I mostly do basic prayer shawls, though I've an afghan waiting for me to get to it. And several WIPs...but only a modest yarn stash. There is always something new to be learned, and I have picked up many ideas, hints, recipes, and patterns from your experiences and those who stick to the main forum, in addition to jokes, travelogues, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely Sonya....I'm thinking a nice cinnamon bun would suit the bill for me this morning as I get ready to head to see Marianne!


Swedenme said:


> Now I'm really hungry . Can I have some of all this healthy food for breakfast :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Using roving, does that mean that you will be felting it or will it stay as you stitch it?


I'm not planning to felt it, but it may felt a certain amount with use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've got to go run to the ATM machine and post office before I head north to Marianne's. Have fun today everyone...remember play nice...LOL.....TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is a great outcome!


It felt most opportune!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just caught up and on for a few mins.
> Might not comment right now as I am getting in gear this morning. Need to get myself out of bed and get going. Wake Gage in a few.
> ...


Great photo's and the sunrise is beautiful also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news Julie. Hope they can fit you a pair very inexpensively.


They always have in the past!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad that Greg turned up , would have been better if he showed up on time
> The pictures are great Mel . Gage has a beautiful smile


ditto


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually just agreed to get to the School by 11-30 tomorrow- they were short of a client for their examination (end of year examinations) I have worked out the trains- no problems there- know which station to exit at, and have a good number of the differing bus routes that go past the Hospital and the Medical School. plus at this time of year there should be discontinued lines for the frames.
> I've not had an eye exam since 2011.
> I am quite happy with this.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow- you have been chatty while I've been away. 67 pages and it is only Tuesday. Less than half way through the week.
> Had a good weekend. Turned out we had to pay for 3 nights minimum so Maryanne and I stayed an extra night and had a lovely relaxing 24 hours.
> Have a few photos I will put on but not many as most of the time it was with family. And likely the last time that the family will all be together there after well over 100 years there (not sure how long ago David's great grandmother arrived there). She was the publican (her husband was too young to hold the license). Apparently she used to sell bootleg grog on the jetty when the paddle steamers came in. Even in David's grandmothers time the paddle steamer was the way to get from Adelaide to Meningie (David's aunt said her father used to tell the story of seeing this young lady on the steamer in her red ribbon and saying I'm going to marry her. To which a local(current) responded what young lad wouldn't want to marry the publican's daughter?). Today it takes almost 2 hours.
> One of the events on was re-enacting the mail runs. Paddle steamer, road, train, road again on a journey taking a couple of days. The photo is the one with the mail on it. This paddle steamer was not the one that originally did the mail run-last mail run was 1914. The Oscar W (in my photo) only started working the bottom of the river in 1940. It originally worked higher up the River Murray. In fact back in 2012 I drove home from my SILs 60th via Echuca and stopped at a hotel for coffee a the Oscar W wharfside hotel where the Oscar W had worked from. A couple of photos from then of a paining at the hotel.
> ...


Thanks for posting the photos...so interesting to see this information from down under.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Would you believe, my crab apple tree has lost almost all of its leaves, but has a few very green ones left on it, AND it has some blossoms on it! And I have petunias that have come up and are blooming that were planted in 2015. :sm06:


My sis-in-law's mock orange is blossoming. What strange happenings!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

BC said:


> I hope it is ok for those of us who are not members of your tea party to chime in. Swedenme, your view is gorgeous and I hope you continue to enjoy it.


It is definitely ok to chime in. We love to have new people join us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a publican? how long did the paddleboat take to go from adelaide to meningle? today you said it took two hours - is that by air? --- sam


In case no one has answered, it's a pub owner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Thank you for welcoming me when I was actually rather rude to just jump in like that, when you didn't even know I was "in the room." I have actually been lurking for quite a while; I found you after a bout of unpleasantness over in Main sent me hunting to find what other groups were around besides the Attic. I was quite taken with this one and have continued to hang around--especially rooting for those who are ill or bereaved, so at least you've all had the benefit of my prayers, though without knowing it.
> 
> I'm a knitter, rather elderly (85), have lived in the San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles) for 60 years but with roots in Massachusetts. I've been widowed for a little over 2 years and the house seems so empty that I have craved good company, which you all certainly are! I have three daughters, all married, and seven grandchildren, the youngest a senior in high school. The first of the grands married in May, so perhaps not too much longer to wait for great-grandchildren. I belong to a knitting group and a Girl Scout alumnae group and am active in my church, so I do get out and about. In my working life I was a technical writer and editor for a manufacturer of rocket engines, but I've been retired (and loving it) for 22 years plus. I don't knit very often (mostly at the group's meetings) so will rarely have anything to share but in my younger years I did more. I started about age 4 or 5, progressed to afghan squares for wounded servicemen in WWII, and then forgot about knitting until I went away to college and found everyone was doing it! I never let lack of experience stand in the way of my trying whatever I wanted to knit, so without knowing they were supposed to be hard, I just plunged in on cables, argyles, knitting socks in the round--whatever! Now I mostly do basic prayer shawls, though I've an afghan waiting for me to get to it. And several WIPs...but only a modest yarn stash. There is always something new to be learned, and I have picked up many ideas, hints, recipes, and patterns from your experiences and those who stick to the main forum, in addition to jokes, travelogues, etc.
> 
> ...


You are so welcome here. You have had a very busy life from the sounds of it. We are a friendly bunch here and always have room for one more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's great , all this time I was eating healthy and I didn't even know it :sm02:


I went out for dinner last night and had a very unhealthy meal....1/4 chicken dinner with fries and veggie spring rolls :sm16: but was it ever good. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spotted this, when searching for something else- Bonnie, is it of any use? Next time DH traps one?
> 
> Getting rid of skunks is FREE! Do what our Native Americans used to do when changing their location: the men urinated the perimeter of the grounds where they'd set up teepees and their urine informed any local skunks that the area was controlled male territory and off-limits.


I must tell the association here and maybe they'll pass this info on to the men. :sm16: We have had a skunk problem all summer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Hope the therapy improves your back, Betty!


Hello Betty I too hope the therapy improves your back and eases the pain


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Uhhh--vanilla >bean<--lol!


Welcome!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good luck with eye exam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually just agreed to get to the School by 11-30 tomorrow- they were short of a client for their examination (end of year examinations) I have worked out the trains- no problems there- know which station to exit at, and have a good number of the differing bus routes that go past the Hospital and the Medical School. plus at this time of year there should be discontinued lines for the frames.
> I've not had an eye exam since 2011.
> I am quite happy with this.


Great news!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm up as Caren calls it, crazy o'clock. David had to leave the house by 4am, so here I sit knitting, watching Dr. Who and talking to you all.


And I had a lie in :sm06: 
Went to bed just before 11 pm and the next thing I know it was 6am . Can't remember the last time I slept all night through and woke up later than 5am . I can't have moved all night which is another unusual thing for me as my hair wasn't stuck up all over the place . Although the front did have a big quiff in it which made me think of Donald Trump when I looked in the mirror ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Irish dancing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

BC said:


> I hope it is ok for those of us who are not members of your tea party to chime in. Swedenme, your view is gorgeous and I hope you continue to enjoy it.


Welcome, BC. Chime in any time!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Good Morning, my Jamberry order came yesterday in support of SuperBella!!! Now I feel that Christmas is on its way....they are little extras for my two girls. I usually give them a gift bag full of little gifts they would probably never buy for themselves.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I had a lie in :sm06:
> Went to bed just before 11 pm and the next thing I know it was 6am . Can't remember the last time I slept all night through and woke up later than 5am . I can't have moved all night which is another unusual thing for me as my hair wasn't stuck up all over the place . Although the front did have a big quiff in it which made me think of Donald Trump when I looked in the mirror ????


So glad you got a good nights sleep!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Thank you for welcoming me when I was actually rather rude to just jump in like that, when you didn't even know I was "in the room." I have actually been lurking for quite a while; I found you after a bout of unpleasantness over in Main sent me hunting to find what other groups were around besides the Attic. I was quite taken with this one and have continued to hang around--especially rooting for those who are ill or bereaved, so at least you've all had the benefit of my prayers, though without knowing it.
> 
> I'm a knitter, rather elderly (85), have lived in the San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles) for 60 years but with roots in Massachusetts. I've been widowed for a little over 2 years and the house seems so empty that I have craved good company, which you all certainly are! I have three daughters, all married, and seven grandchildren, the youngest a senior in high school. The first of the grands married in May, so perhaps not too much longer to wait for great-grandchildren. I belong to a knitting group and a Girl Scout alumnae group and am active in my church, so I do get out and about. In my working life I was a technical writer and editor for a manufacturer of rocket engines, but I've been retired (and loving it) for 22 years plus. I don't knit very often (mostly at the group's meetings) so will rarely have anything to share but in my younger years I did more. I started about age 4 or 5, progressed to afghan squares for wounded servicemen in WWII, and then forgot about knitting until I went away to college and found everyone was doing it! I never let lack of experience stand in the way of my trying whatever I wanted to knit, so without knowing they were supposed to be hard, I just plunged in on cables, argyles, knitting socks in the round--whatever! Now I mostly do basic prayer shawls, though I've an afghan waiting for me to get to it. And several WIPs...but only a modest yarn stash. There is always something new to be learned, and I have picked up many ideas, hints, recipes, and patterns from your experiences and those who stick to the main forum, in addition to jokes, travelogues, etc.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the group, Flo, I hope you will visit with us often


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just like the yummy citrus lime pie slice with a big dollop of whipped cream I had for lunch mmmm very healthy lol!????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

BC said:


> I hope it is ok for those of us who are not members of your tea party to chime in. Swedenme, your view is gorgeous and I hope you continue to enjoy it.


Of course, we love to hear from new people


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Didn't have a lot to prep today so I was home in 40 mins again today. Need to get to the grocery store and get a few things. 

I agree it would have been nice if he showed up on time. But as Gage said....I'm glad dad came and we got to go out together. He really enjoyed his time with Greg and our friends last night. 

So Bonde and Chris told Gage that he is an honorary uncle to Warden. He smiled from ear to ear and almost cried. I love my boy ???? ❤


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spotted this, when searching for something else- Bonnie, is it of any use? Next time DH traps one?
> 
> Getting rid of skunks is FREE! Do what our Native Americans used to do when changing their location: the men urinated the perimeter of the grounds where they'd set up teepees and their urine informed any local skunks that the area was controlled male territory and off-limits.


????????????I don't think DH can make enough pee to surround our yard


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes see a few of them too . We are surrounded by lots of trees and woodland so see a lot of hedgehogs . The little ones are really cute


I've never seem anything but pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came through, with several others, from mjs:-


Cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I must tell the association here and maybe they'll pass this info on to the men. :sm16: We have had a skunk problem all summer.


Somehow I can't imagine the city police being impressed if they try that????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We do , used to see them in the back garden but not seen any recently think it has something to do with bigger fence we got put up a few years ago . Still see some in the front . I have a few plants with long thick foliage I leave as they like like to hibernate under them


The only ones I ever see are in the pet store.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Irish dancing!


???????? she's so cute I can't believe she's so big already, seems she was just born


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just caught up and on for a few mins.
> Might not comment right now as I am getting in gear this morning. Need to get myself out of bed and get going. Wake Gage in a few.
> ...


Warden doesn't look too sure about what's happening. Gage and Bonde look happy though. Hope your day goes well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get moving, GD is coming shortly, she's off to a birthday party after lunch but have to pick up GS from school & her from the party at 3:00-4:00. DIL is taking a counsellor course & has to go to Lloyd twice a week for practicum hours. She wants to get a different job, I personally think she's crazy as she has a good job with benefits & pension that's very secure but not my call.

My bowling friends are coming over this afternoon & we are going to make cheese, I'm hoping we will be done by the time I need to be school bus or maybe DH can do that. 

Well, we were having harvesting dreams as the snow had melted & we were to get a few days of nice weather BUT we got up to more white stuff ???? Only 1-2 inches but more in the forcast until tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Irish dancing!


How cute is that! Is she your granddaughter?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I must tell the association here and maybe they'll pass this info on to the men. :sm16: We have had a skunk problem all summer.


I'd be very interested to know-

a- were the men prepared to try it

b- did it work

I have absolutely no idea how accurate the tale is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good luck with eye exam.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great news!


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I had a lie in :sm06:
> Went to bed just before 11 pm and the next thing I know it was 6am . Can't remember the last time I slept all night through and woke up later than 5am . I can't have moved all night which is another unusual thing for me as my hair wasn't stuck up all over the place . Although the front did have a big quiff in it which made me think of Donald Trump when I looked in the mirror ????


Oh Boy! thanks for the giggle, though!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, GD is coming shortly, she's off to a birthday party after lunch but have to pick up GS from school & her from the party at 3:00-4:00. DIL is taking a counsellor course & has to go to Lloyd twice a week for practicum hours. She wants to get a different job, I personally think she's crazy as she has a good job with benefits & pension that's very secure but not my call.
> 
> My bowling friends are coming over this afternoon & we are going to make cheese, I'm hoping we will be done by the time I need to be school bus or maybe DH can do that.
> 
> Well, we were having harvesting dreams as the snow had melted & we were to get a few days of nice weather BUT we got up to more white stuff ???? Only 1-2 inches but more in the forcast until tomorrow.


Sorry that you got more snow. We're having a beautiful day. The sun is shining but the wind is expected to pick up this aft.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Irish dancing!


She is such a honey, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I don't think DH can make enough pee to surround our yard


Maybe you could supply some grog, and call in the locals for a 'Skunk Fest'?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't have a lot to prep today so I was home in 40 mins again today. Need to get to the grocery store and get a few things.
> 
> I agree it would have been nice if he showed up on time. But as Gage said....I'm glad dad came and we got to go out together. He really enjoyed his time with Greg and our friends last night.
> 
> So Bonde and Chris told Gage that he is an honorary uncle to Warden. He smiled from ear to ear and almost cried. I love my boy ???? ❤


Lovely to see Gage's entrancement with baby Warden.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, glad you had good nights sleep.
Kate, too precious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd be very interested to know-
> 
> a- were the men prepared to try it
> 
> ...


I've passed it on so let's see if it flies. :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love to see Uncle Gage. What a sweet young man he is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've passed it on so let's see if it flies. :sm09:


LOL. :sm06: :sm07: :sm07: :sm07:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Irish dancing!


How cute was that ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> How cute is that! Is she your granddaughter?


Yes, Caitlin 17 months old.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Thank you for welcoming me when I was actually rather rude to just jump in like that, when you didn't even know I was "in the room." I have actually been lurking for quite a while; I found you after a bout of unpleasantness over in Main sent me hunting to find what other groups were around besides the Attic. I was quite taken with this one and have continued to hang around--especially rooting for those who are ill or bereaved, so at least you've all had the benefit of my prayers, though without knowing it.
> 
> I'm a knitter, rather elderly (85), have lived in the San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles) for 60 years but with roots in Massachusetts. I've been widowed for a little over 2 years and the house seems so empty that I have craved good company, which you all certainly are! I have three daughters, all married, and seven grandchildren, the youngest a senior in high school. The first of the grands married in May, so perhaps not too much longer to wait for great-grandchildren. I belong to a knitting group and a Girl Scout alumnae group and am active in my church, so I do get out and about. In my working life I was a technical writer and editor for a manufacturer of rocket engines, but I've been retired (and loving it) for 22 years plus. I don't knit very often (mostly at the group's meetings) so will rarely have anything to share but in my younger years I did more. I started about age 4 or 5, progressed to afghan squares for wounded servicemen in WWII, and then forgot about knitting until I went away to college and found everyone was doing it! I never let lack of experience stand in the way of my trying whatever I wanted to knit, so without knowing they were supposed to be hard, I just plunged in on cables, argyles, knitting socks in the round--whatever! Now I mostly do basic prayer shawls, though I've an afghan waiting for me to get to it. And several WIPs...but only a modest yarn stash. There is always something new to be learned, and I have picked up many ideas, hints, recipes, and patterns from your experiences and those who stick to the main forum, in addition to jokes, travelogues, etc.
> 
> ...


Lovely to meet you Flo, please join in as often as you like!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to BC too!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't have a lot to prep today so I was home in 40 mins again today. Need to get to the grocery store and get a few things.
> 
> I agree it would have been nice if he showed up on time. But as Gage said....I'm glad dad came and we got to go out together. He really enjoyed his time with Greg and our friends last night.
> 
> So Bonde and Chris told Gage that he is an honorary uncle to Warden. He smiled from ear to ear and almost cried. I love my boy ???? ❤


Mel, I love, love, love these pictures. So sweet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this site - i will buy some yarn from them one of these days. --- sam

http://www.fiberwild.com/?utm_source=DRM_SOM&utm_campaign=Monday_October_31_2016_-_1&cmp=1&utm_medium=HTMLEmail


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks you flokrejci - that wasn't being rude - we are just happy that you took the jump to join us - we love new people - will look forward to chatting with you often. i should have known what a publican was - my brain doesn't function on all eight sometimes. --- sam



flokrejci said:


> Thank you for welcoming me when I was actually rather rude to just jump in like that, when you didn't even know I was "in the room." I have actually been lurking for quite a while; I found you after a bout of unpleasantness over in Main sent me hunting to find what other groups were around besides the Attic. I was quite taken with this one and have continued to hang around--especially rooting for those who are ill or bereaved, so at least you've all had the benefit of my prayers, though without knowing it.
> 
> I'm a knitter, rather elderly (85), have lived in the San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles) for 60 years but with roots in Massachusetts. I've been widowed for a little over 2 years and the house seems so empty that I have craved good company, which you all certainly are! I have three daughters, all married, and seven grandchildren, the youngest a senior in high school. The first of the grands married in May, so perhaps not too much longer to wait for great-grandchildren. I belong to a knitting group and a Girl Scout alumnae group and am active in my church, so I do get out and about. In my working life I was a technical writer and editor for a manufacturer of rocket engines, but I've been retired (and loving it) for 22 years plus. I don't knit very often (mostly at the group's meetings) so will rarely have anything to share but in my younger years I did more. I started about age 4 or 5, progressed to afghan squares for wounded servicemen in WWII, and then forgot about knitting until I went away to college and found everyone was doing it! I never let lack of experience stand in the way of my trying whatever I wanted to knit, so without knowing they were supposed to be hard, I just plunged in on cables, argyles, knitting socks in the round--whatever! Now I mostly do basic prayer shawls, though I've an afghan waiting for me to get to it. And several WIPs...but only a modest yarn stash. There is always something new to be learned, and I have picked up many ideas, hints, recipes, and patterns from your experiences and those who stick to the main forum, in addition to jokes, travelogues, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the picture that conjures in my mind is indescribable. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just spotted this, when searching for something else- Bonnie, is it of any use? Next time DH traps one?
> 
> Getting rid of skunks is FREE! Do what our Native Americans used to do when changing their location: the men urinated the perimeter of the grounds where they'd set up teepees and their urine informed any local skunks that the area was controlled male territory and off-limits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the picture that conjures in my mind is indescribable. --- sam


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ooh Kate. Caitlyn is too cute. My goodness she has grown so much.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

All the talk of food and eating healthy this morning and then I spot this


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Warden doesn't look too sure about what's happening. Gage and Bonde look happy though. Hope your day goes well.


Moments later Gage had Warden giggling and chatting up a storm. He is so in love with this little guy. We are looking forward to seeing Suraya soon I hope. They were going to come by last night but we were leaving before they were ready to go out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Morning, my Jamberry order came yesterday in support of SuperBella!!! Now I feel that Christmas is on its way....they are little extras for my two girls. I usually give them a gift bag full of little gifts they would probably never buy for themselves.[/quote
> 
> My order came yesterday too. Stocking stuffers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> the picture that conjures in my mind is indescribable. --- sam


If I tell DH about this; I'll have to tell him to use a pail.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, very interesting reading what you've all been up to. 
Such gorgeous babies, Halloween fun, and healthy cakes lol! Not forgetting the interesting skunk deterrent!
Yesterday 1st November, was Melbourne cup horse race day held in Australia. My longtime friend Josie and I have always bet a few bucks on the race each year.
We used to work together 40 years plus ago, and always took sweepstakes, after we left work we continued the tradition and have lunch together and a good day out we both enjoy. Well I did well, getting first and third placed horses. It got me a huge sum of $57, so paid for lunch and the bets quite nicely.
I don't bet on horses generally this is the only time I ever indulge. I grew up in a big stud farm area and always loved the horses.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would say having the veggie spring rolls made it a very healthy meal. --- sam



budasha said:


> I went out for dinner last night and had a very unhealthy meal....1/4 chicken dinner with fries and veggie spring rolls :sm16: but was it ever good. :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

loved it kate - i still can't believe how big she is - it couldn't be that long since she was born. this year has seemed to just fly by. --- sam



KateB said:


> Irish dancing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

invite the neighbors. --- sam --- a pee party so to speak.



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I don't think DH can make enough pee to surround our yard


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe the police will join them - the more the merrier. --- sam



budasha said:


> I've passed it on so let's see if it flies. :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there you go sonja - do you need any more reason? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> All the talk of food and eating healthy this morning and then I spot this


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe he should have taken his pail and gone trick or treating. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> If I tell DH about this; I'll have to tell him to use a pail.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

granted - it is not free - but the cost in minimal when you consider it makes a Christmas gift. --- sam

http://www.interweavestore.com/cat-s-pajamas-jammy-keeper-kit?utm_source=emedia_kit&utm_campaign=kd-lma-kit-161101&utm_content=893251_KP161101&utm_medium=email

looking for a new and different way to fix chicken - i bet you can find it here --- sam

http://www.yummly.com/recipes?q=health%20chicken%20breast&prm-v1&utm_medium=email&utm_source=seasonal&utm_campaign=Breast_Friends


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Irish dancing!


Priceless!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't have a lot to prep today so I was home in 40 mins again today. Need to get to the grocery store and get a few things.
> 
> I agree it would have been nice if he showed up on time. But as Gage said....I'm glad dad came and we got to go out together. He really enjoyed his time with Greg and our friends last night.
> 
> So Bonde and Chris told Gage that he is an honorary uncle to Warden. He smiled from ear to ear and almost cried. I love my boy ???? ❤


Gage looks as if he really enjoys being with Warden. He'll make a great honorary uncle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't have a lot to prep today so I was home in 40 mins again today. Need to get to the grocery store and get a few things.
> 
> I agree it would have been nice if he showed up on time. But as Gage said....I'm glad dad came and we got to go out together. He really enjoyed his time with Greg and our friends last night.
> 
> So Bonde and Chris told Gage that he is an honorary uncle to Warden. He smiled from ear to ear and almost cried. I love my boy ???? ❤


I think Gage will make a great honorary uncle!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have some spare cash hanging around you might consider spending it on this. ---- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/11/01/company-purl-soho-knitting-in-the-city/


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, GD is coming shortly, she's off to a birthday party after lunch but have to pick up GS from school & her from the party at 3:00-4:00. DIL is taking a counsellor course & has to go to Lloyd twice a week for practicum hours. She wants to get a different job, I personally think she's crazy as she has a good job with benefits & pension that's very secure but not my call.
> 
> My bowling friends are coming over this afternoon & we are going to make cheese, I'm hoping we will be done by the time I need to be school bus or maybe DH can do that.
> 
> Well, we were having harvesting dreams as the snow had melted & we were to get a few days of nice weather BUT we got up to more white stuff Only 1-2 inches but more in the forcast until tomorrow.


 :sm03:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> The only ones I ever see are in the pet store.


Do they actually sell them as pets in Canada? I have never heard of that before. They are becoming much scarcer here. In fact, the only time I have seen them in the last few years has been in broad daylight, and that is not a good sign. It usually means that they are sick and confused. I don't think there is one single reason for their decline, just a combination of factors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG...Caitlin is so darn cute dancing!


KateB said:


> Irish dancing!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, good one! Any excuse to add to stash.
Liz, I agree with Sam, veggie spring rolls makes it healthy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He really is showing lots of love for Warden. What a sweet boy Gage is.


gagesmom said:


> Didn't have a lot to prep today so I was home in 40 mins again today. Need to get to the grocery store and get a few things.
> 
> I agree it would have been nice if he showed up on time. But as Gage said....I'm glad dad came and we got to go out together. He really enjoyed his time with Greg and our friends last night.
> 
> So Bonde and Chris told Gage that he is an honorary uncle to Warden. He smiled from ear to ear and almost cried. I love my boy ???? ❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I don't think DH can make enough pee to surround our yard


 :sm12: :sm09: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Gather all the males near and far......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got my order Saturday from Jamberry.....


RookieRetiree said:


> Nannyof6GS said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, my Jamberry order came yesterday in support of SuperBella!!! Now I feel that Christmas is on its way....they are little extras for my two girls. I usually give them a gift bag full of little gifts they would probably never buy for themselves.[/quote
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, spare cash indeed! I'd have to win Publishers Clearing House to afford this. Almost $2K for weekend, plus airfare to NYC, 2 dinners, taxi fares, hotel, etc. Guess we can dream.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a wonderful day with Marianne today. Went to a place selling chairs....all kinds along with more junk, cars, dishes....you name it and purchased 4 wood chairs like schools used to have especially in the school libraries. Going to use them with the table DH built earlier this year. doing some rearranging....

Marianne and I then picked up lunch at a general store...she got a sandwich and me a salad and headed up to Unicoi National Park. We found a picnic area and just sat, ate, chatted for close to 2.5 hours. It was so beautiful and peaceful. We then drove back through Helen, GA which is set up like an Alpine Village (big tourist area in North Georgia) and stopped at another little shop. Woman there took the attached picture of us. We also went to a flea market as we meandered around the mountains. The trees there were beautiful however the prettiest tree I attempted to take a picture of didn't take. If Marianne sends me her's she took I'll post it; it was so bright orange it made you think it was on fire; absolutely gorgeous. On the way home I pulled over on the side of the road and took the one below; colors aren't very bright but still liked it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the foliage in your pic Gwen. 
Great to see your smiling faces Gwen and Marianne.????????????????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome RosD, BC and Flo! Terrific group of people! Always helpful in so many ways. No conflict here unlike the main. Enjoy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you have some spare cash hanging around you might consider spending it on this. ---- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/11/01/company-purl-soho-knitting-in-the-city/


I went to Purl Soho when I was in NY in September. Bought some beautiful yarn there which I am now hoping to turn into a sweater. I took a photo inside the store which I have still not got around posting here. I've been very remiss about posting photos lately. I'll try and get some to the Tea Party in the next few days. Me and technology take time! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day with Marianne today. Went to a place selling chairs....all kinds along with more junk, cars, dishes....you name it and purchased 4 wood chairs like schools used to have especially in the school libraries. Going to use them with the table DH built earlier this year. doing some rearranging....
> 
> Marianne and I then picked up lunch at a general store...she got a sandwich and me a salad and headed up to Unicoi National Park. We found a picnic area and just sat, ate, chatted for close to 2.5 hours. It was so beautiful and peaceful. We then drove back through Helen, GA which is set up like an Alpine Village (big tourist area in North Georgia) and stopped at another little shop. Woman there took the attached picture of us. We also went to a flea market as we meandered around the mountains. The trees there were beautiful however the prettiest tree I attempted to take a picture of didn't take. If Marianne sends me her's she took I'll post it; it was so bright orange it made you think it was on fire; absolutely gorgeous. On the way home I pulled over on the side of the road and took the one below; colors aren't very bright but still liked it.


Sounds like you both had a perfect day Gwen 
Beautiful pictures . I have to say you have a beautiful smile Gwen makes me smile with you


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie you're knitting is fantastic! Sorry to hear about snow and hope you get a break before winter comes.
Rosd loved the blanket!
Mel the pictures were precious! You could see how Gage was holding Warden and looking at him with love. Do hope you see Suraya soon!
Daralene loved the color of the mermaid afghan. Hope they can send the correct dye lot - that's a bummer!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do they actually sell them as pets in Canada? I have never heard of that before. They are becoming much scarcer here. In fact, the only time I have seen them in the last few years has been in broad daylight, and that is not a good sign. It usually means that they are sick and confused. I don't think there is one single reason for their decline, just a combination of factors.


Combination of factors but mainly more tidying up of gardens and putting closed wooden fences around them and the increasing use of pesticides.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day with Marianne today. Went to a place selling chairs....all kinds along with more junk, cars, dishes....you name it and purchased 4 wood chairs like schools used to have especially in the school libraries. Going to use them with the table DH built earlier this year. doing some rearranging....
> 
> Marianne and I then picked up lunch at a general store...she got a sandwich and me a salad and headed up to Unicoi National Park. We found a picnic area and just sat, ate, chatted for close to 2.5 hours. It was so beautiful and peaceful. We then drove back through Helen, GA which is set up like an Alpine Village (big tourist area in North Georgia) and stopped at another little shop. Woman there took the attached picture of us. We also went to a flea market as we meandered around the mountains. The trees there were beautiful however the prettiest tree I attempted to take a picture of didn't take. If Marianne sends me her's she took I'll post it; it was so bright orange it made you think it was on fire; absolutely gorgeous. On the way home I pulled over on the side of the road and took the one below; colors aren't very bright but still liked it.


Beautiful pictures Gwen and two beautiful ladies enjoying their day out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
> I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


Sending loads of healing thoughts to Wayne and Lynne. What a precious gift she is giving him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, what a wonderful, wonderful day. Wish I could have tagged along. Thrift shops, nature, picnic, friendship, couldn't think of a better day! Marianne and you look so happy!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Kimber! So happy!!!
Matthew you are one terrific artist! Truly amazing!
KateB she's darling!
Gwen what a lovely photo! Your smile are infectious! Such pretty foliage!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sending loads of healing thoughts to Wayne and Lynne. What a precious gift she is giving him.


Thank you so much!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joan, prayer warriors on duty for Wayne and Lynne. Sorry there are so many sad memories on that date. Perhaps this year will be the start of good memories for that date. Hugs.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joan, prayer warriors on duty for Wayne and Lynne. Sorry there are so many sad memories on that date. Perhaps this year will be the start of good memories for that date. Hugs.


Thank you so much. I'm praying the same thing. Warm hugs!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
> I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


Hope everything goes well for them both.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures Gwen and two beautiful ladies enjoying their day out.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A lovely photo of you two Gwen.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are the precious twins I made the blankets for. Introducing Harrison and Abigail, thanking me for their gift.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> the picture that conjures in my mind is indescribable. --- sam


I think your grandsons would be happy to oblige with getting this task done. LOL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Here are the precious twins I made the blankets for. Introducing Harrison and Abigail, thanking me for their gift.


So cute. They look quite healthy. Such a blessing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here are the precious twins I made the blankets for. Introducing Harrison and Abigail, thanking me for their gift.


What a sweet photo! They are gorgeous.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Joan another prayer warrior here jumping in. 
Prayers and positive energy for Wayne and Lynne. 

Fan the twins are so adorable. ❤❤


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thats what i am doing. i was also wondering if i wanted to be around people who can afford to do this - think i would feel totally out of place - plus i would probably be the only man. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, spare cash indeed! I'd have to win Publishers Clearing House to afford this. Almost $2K for weekend, plus airfare to NYC, 2 dinners, taxi fares, hotel, etc. Guess we can dream.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww....that is so sweet Sonya. Thank you!


Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you both had a perfect day Gwen
> Beautiful pictures . I have to say you have a beautiful smile Gwen makes me smile with you


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Joan another prayer warrior here jumping in.
> Prayers and positive energy for Wayne and Lynne.
> 
> Fan the twins are so adorable. ❤❤


Thank you so much. There is strength in numbers. Please care of yourself too! Hugs!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you had a great time. it's good to see a picture of the two of you together. would you mind taking a picture of the chairs you bought. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day with Marianne today. Went to a place selling chairs....all kinds along with more junk, cars, dishes....you name it and purchased 4 wood chairs like schools used to have especially in the school libraries. Going to use them with the table DH built earlier this year. doing some rearranging....
> 
> Marianne and I then picked up lunch at a general store...she got a sandwich and me a salad and headed up to Unicoi National Park. We found a picnic area and just sat, ate, chatted for close to 2.5 hours. It was so beautiful and peaceful. We then drove back through Helen, GA which is set up like an Alpine Village (big tourist area in North Georgia) and stopped at another little shop. Woman there took the attached picture of us. We also went to a flea market as we meandered around the mountains. The trees there were beautiful however the prettiest tree I attempted to take a picture of didn't take. If Marianne sends me her's she took I'll post it; it was so bright orange it made you think it was on fire; absolutely gorgeous. On the way home I pulled over on the side of the road and took the one below; colors aren't very bright but still liked it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you yes they're very cute, haven't seen them in person yet but hopefully will do soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Most definitely have the in my prayers Joan. What a selfless gift your niece is giving your nephew. I just know they will be rewarded with success. Try to turn 11/3 into a day of wonderful blessings; your mom, whom I know you must miss and your kitty are now painfree and at peace. A true blessing if they were ill and in pain. {{{{Hugs of comfort}}}} I will also keep you in my prayers.


mrsvette said:


> Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
> I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What precious, precious babies! So peaceful and beautiful!


Fan said:


> Here are the precious twins I made the blankets for. Introducing Harrison and Abigail, thanking me for their gift.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen and Marianne I am glad you had so much fun today. The weather looked perfect for an outing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel very blessed to have such gorgeous babies in our circle of friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and tons of healing energy zooming you, wayne, lynne and family. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
> I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will do Sam...give me just a minute.


thewren said:


> sounds like you had a great time. it's good to see a picture of the two of you together. would you mind taking a picture of the chairs you bought. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - they are too precious. --- sam



Fan said:


> Here are the precious twins I made the blankets for. Introducing Harrison and Abigail, thanking me for their gift.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh they would definitely. --- sam



pacer said:


> I think your grandsons would be happy to oblige with getting this task done. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are the chairs Sam. I will at some point refinish them (don't know what technique yet) as they are used and scuffed up a bit but extremely sturdy, heavy and very basic which is exactly what I was looking for. At $10 each I am very happy. Tomorrow I'll be moving furniture around in the dining room and starting to get things hopefully in order...or at least some chaotic order! Carol Maliza and her husband will be here on Nov. 12th for a couple of days so I have to get busy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam have sent you a PM


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
> I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


I hope all goes well with your niece & nephew


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, what cute babies.

Gwen, great picture of you & Marianne & what nice chairs for only $10 each

The cheese making went great, tastes great & was fun

Must get supper on for the GKs


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just about to go up and get the 3rd load out of the dryer. All the laundry 8s done and needs to be put away. 

Have an appointment to get Gages hair cut tomorrow afternoon after his appointment with his counselor. 

Picture day is the 3rd.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Most definitely have the in my prayers Joan. What a selfless gift your niece is giving your nephew. I just know they will be rewarded with success. Try to turn 11/3 into a day of wonderful blessings; your mom, whom I know you must miss and your kitty are now painfree and at peace. A true blessing if they were ill and in pain. {{{{Hugs of comfort}}}} I will also keep you in my prayers.


Thank you so much Gwen. Please take care. Hugs to you!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Prayers for the niece and nephew for sure. Hoping to hear from Lurker 2 and how her day went.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This may not work but here is a link which goes to my DD playing her guitar.
https://www.facebook.com/settlehannah/activity/918341341631663?notif_t=open_graph_action_close_friends&notif_id=1478043906670099


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
> I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


Prayers for you all.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Caught up again. Had a night run from the Atlanta area to just south of Little Rock, AR. Wasn't able to deliver til this morning then drove the 150 miles to West Memphis. One load offer but at a reduced rate. Said no to it. Would like to know if dispatch would like 50-75$ less in their paycheck this week! There are enough companies out here who run for that kind of money but not me. I'll get something I want to take or I'll deadhead home from here on Thursday. 

Great pics of scenery, projects and precious children. 

Sorry to hear of the passing of family and friends. Prayers are with all. 

Hello to the new ladies who decided to post and join us. 

Learned something new with this hat pattern. At least new for me. They have you knit a row when changing colors in the ribbing. Doesn't affect the look and there is no noticeable jog in the colors. I'll post the pic I took. Also, my color choices aren't great. They are too close in color range. Will need to rethink the colors and hope I have what I want in my stash. So far the two colors are natural and magenta. Need two more. Any ideas for me to try? Since I will be home this weekend for about four/five days, I could call Tina and see what she has. 

Sam, if you are up to it, want to do lunch on Sunday? Your choice this time. 

One more sock has its ribbing and is bound off. Just not the match of the first one! Other two are on needles waiting to be stitched. 

Healing wishes and thoughts to all who need them. Betty, I hope they get your back issues aquared away. I know you don't enjoy being in bed so much. Glad you are up to needlework while confined. I can't seem to do it unless sitting up straight in my seat even at home on the couch. 

Hugs and best wishes for all. Take care,

Kathy


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew will enjoy that story. I will tell him about it when I pick it up from art class tonight. I have to leave in about 5 minutes to go get him. It is so hard for me to get caught up right now. I worked 10 hours on Saturday and then helped with the church harvest festival for about 4 hours on Saturday. Up early on Sunday to teach Sunday School and go to church. Back at church in the afternoon for a pig roast. I had a busy week last week as well so now I am trying to read a bit as I can. It is wonderful seeing Rosd's beautiful knits and knowing that Sonja is selling some of her knits to help raise money for hospice. They were so helpful with her son and family so what a wonderful way to give back.
> Sam...it is great seeing you on here as well.
> 
> Sorry Matthew's drawing posted sideways.


I turned Matthew's drawing around for you, I hope you don't mind. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Irish dancing!


Awe, she's a natural!!! What a cutie, wasn't she just born yesterday, it sure seems to have gone by sooo fast.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to look great Daralene. I've been using the Russian join everywhere....love it. Unfortunately the shark "sack" I'm working on now uses Bernat Blanket and it won't work (at least I can't get it to) so am doing the magic knot which is fine. I know your DGD is going to love this! Once I get all the big stuff knitted for Christmas then if I have time I want to knit some seashells and flowers to attach to the mermaid tails.
> 
> Just had my first trick or treaters in years and years and years....my youngest DGS (age 11). He held a plastic heart in his hand and when he'd squeeze it fake blood would run down his chest....gruesome but fun for him. Now I feel justified in buying all the candy I did today! LOL
> 
> Other fun news....just got off the phone with Marianne and I'm going up to see her tomorrow. I want to check out some chairs at a place in Helen, GA which is about 30 minutes from her and she is going to go with me. Can't wait!


Great costume!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really like that stitch in pink.


Thank you Gwen. I've also knitted the matinee jacket that was included with the shawl pattern and then I used that stitch pattern on a little dress. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's adorable, would be great for Christmas or Valentines. :sm24:


Thank you Poledra65. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Gorgeous work, Ros!


Thank you Tami. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> just beautiful rosd - bypasses my talent by miles and miles. --- sam


Thank you Sam. Have you posted your work? I would love to see it. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

darowil said:


> Wow- you have been chatty while I've been away. 67 pages and it is only Tuesday. Less than half way through the week.
> Had a good weekend. Turned out we had to pay for 3 nights minimum so Maryanne and I stayed an extra night and had a lovely relaxing 24 hours.
> Have a few photos I will put on but not many as most of the time it was with family. And likely the last time that the family will all be together there after well over 100 years there (not sure how long ago David's great grandmother arrived there). She was the publican (her husband was too young to hold the license). Apparently she used to sell bootleg grog on the jetty when the paddle steamers came in. Even in David's grandmothers time the paddle steamer was the way to get from Adelaide to Meningie (David's aunt said her father used to tell the story of seeing this young lady on the steamer in her red ribbon and saying I'm going to marry her. To which a local(current) responded what young lad wouldn't want to marry the publican's daughter?). Today it takes almost 2 hours.
> One of the events on was re-enacting the mail runs. Paddle steamer, road, train, road again on a journey taking a couple of days. The photo is the one with the mail on it. This paddle steamer was not the one that originally did the mail run-last mail run was 1914. The Oscar W (in my photo) only started working the bottom of the river in 1940. It originally worked higher up the River Murray. In fact back in 2012 I drove home from my SILs 60th via Echuca and stopped at a hotel for coffee a the Oscar W wharfside hotel where the Oscar W had worked from. A couple of photos from then of a paining at the hotel.
> ...


Love these photos. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Such beautiful work, Ros! Thanks for sharing your photos. And what a dear Jackson!!


Thank you April.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just caught up and on for a few mins.
> Might not comment right now as I am getting in gear this morning. Need to get myself out of bed and get going. Wake Gage in a few.
> ...


Gorgeous photos. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Welcome to all the newbies, I haven't been here for long either, but everyone has made me feel so welcome and I love it here!!! ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KateB said:


> Irish dancing!


Caitlin is so gorgeous, thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> So glad you got a good nights sleep!


I'm glad too Sonja. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't have a lot to prep today so I was home in 40 mins again today. Need to get to the grocery store and get a few things.
> 
> I agree it would have been nice if he showed up on time. But as Gage said....I'm glad dad came and we got to go out together. He really enjoyed his time with Greg and our friends last night.
> 
> So Bonde and Chris told Gage that he is an honorary uncle to Warden. He smiled from ear to ear and almost cried. I love my boy ???? ❤


Beautiful photos of two darlings, I'm tearing up myself. ????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> check out this site - i will buy some yarn from them one of these days. --- sam
> 
> http://www.fiberwild.com/?utm_source=DRM_SOM&utm_campaign=Monday_October_31_2016_-_1&cmp=1&utm_medium=HTMLEmail


Thanks Sam, I have bookmarked it. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> All the talk of food and eating healthy this morning and then I spot this


Love it Sonja!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, very interesting reading what you've all been up to.
> Such gorgeous babies, Halloween fun, and healthy cakes lol! Not forgetting the interesting skunk deterrent!
> Yesterday 1st November, was Melbourne cup horse race day held in Australia. My longtime friend Josie and I have always bet a few bucks on the race each year.
> We used to work together 40 years plus ago, and always took sweepstakes, after we left work we continued the tradition and have lunch together and a good day out we both enjoy. Well I did well, getting first and third placed horses. It got me a huge sum of $57, so paid for lunch and the bets quite nicely.
> I don't bet on horses generally this is the only time I ever indulge. I grew up in a big stud farm area and always loved the horses.


It sounds like you had a lovely day out. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day with Marianne today. Went to a place selling chairs....all kinds along with more junk, cars, dishes....you name it and purchased 4 wood chairs like schools used to have especially in the school libraries. Going to use them with the table DH built earlier this year. doing some rearranging....
> 
> Marianne and I then picked up lunch at a general store...she got a sandwich and me a salad and headed up to Unicoi National Park. We found a picnic area and just sat, ate, chatted for close to 2.5 hours. It was so beautiful and peaceful. We then drove back through Helen, GA which is set up like an Alpine Village (big tourist area in North Georgia) and stopped at another little shop. Woman there took the attached picture of us. We also went to a flea market as we meandered around the mountains. The trees there were beautiful however the prettiest tree I attempted to take a picture of didn't take. If Marianne sends me her's she took I'll post it; it was so bright orange it made you think it was on fire; absolutely gorgeous. On the way home I pulled over on the side of the road and took the one below; colors aren't very bright but still liked it.


Sounds like a great day for two lovely ladies. Great photos.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just signing in to day Goodnight all. ????????????????
2 late nights. I am pooped. Ttyt.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Welcome RosD, BC and Flo! Terrific group of people! Always helpful in so many ways. No conflict here unlike the main. Enjoy!


Thank you mrsvette, I'm so happy to be here!!! Also thank you re: blanket.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just signing in to day Goodnight all. ????????????????
> 2 late nights. I am pooped. Ttyt.????


Goodnight and sweet dreams. ????✨????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't have a lot to prep today so I was home in 40 mins again today. Need to get to the grocery store and get a few things.
> 
> I agree it would have been nice if he showed up on time. But as Gage said....I'm glad dad came and we got to go out together. He really enjoyed his time with Greg and our friends last night.
> 
> So Bonde and Chris told Gage that he is an honorary uncle to Warden. He smiled from ear to ear and almost cried. I love my boy ???? ❤


They are precious together, what sweet boys, I bet Gage will be a great uncle, honorary or otherwise.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RosD said:


> It sounds like you had a lovely day out. ????


Hi there RosD welcome to our teaparty. Oh yes we do enjoy our days out together it's great fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this site - i will buy some yarn from them one of these days. --- sam
> 
> http://www.fiberwild.com/?utm_source=DRM_SOM&utm_campaign=Monday_October_31_2016_-_1&cmp=1&utm_medium=HTMLEmail


What a great site, but just what I need, a place to buy more yarn. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All the talk of food and eating healthy this morning and then I spot this


Now that's a diet I can really get into. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day with Marianne today. Went to a place selling chairs....all kinds along with more junk, cars, dishes....you name it and purchased 4 wood chairs like schools used to have especially in the school libraries. Going to use them with the table DH built earlier this year. doing some rearranging....
> 
> Marianne and I then picked up lunch at a general store...she got a sandwich and me a salad and headed up to Unicoi National Park. We found a picnic area and just sat, ate, chatted for close to 2.5 hours. It was so beautiful and peaceful. We then drove back through Helen, GA which is set up like an Alpine Village (big tourist area in North Georgia) and stopped at another little shop. Woman there took the attached picture of us. We also went to a flea market as we meandered around the mountains. The trees there were beautiful however the prettiest tree I attempted to take a picture of didn't take. If Marianne sends me her's she took I'll post it; it was so bright orange it made you think it was on fire; absolutely gorgeous. On the way home I pulled over on the side of the road and took the one below; colors aren't very bright but still liked it.


A lovely photo of two lovely ladies! :sm24: 
And the other photo is lovely too. 
It's sounds like a lovely day for the two of you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
> I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


I'm wishing Wayne and Lynne all the very best for a great outcome. My husband donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) The minute we found out over 90% of both her kidneys had died, my darling hubby said "I didn't give her life, but I can give it back to her" and he did. He said he was pretty sure he was the same blood type as Rachel and got tested. The day he found out he was a match is one I will never forget. Rachel is Type O blood and at the time she could only receive one from another Type O blood. I think now if she needed another it could be from any type, they have advanced so much since then. It's been almost 9 years now and Rachel is doing great!!! A couple of years after the transplant Rachel married her darling Len and has 3 gorgeous stepdaughters of her own. I must admit to feeling very scared having them both in surgery on the same day, but everything turned out beautifully. I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of love.???? Ros
The first photo is Pete and Rachel taken years before Rachel's health declined. From the time we found out she needed a kidney to the day of the transplant was about 9months. We were very lucky, she didn't have to go on dialysis, if she had to wait any longer then she would have had too. 
The last 2 photos are Rachel and Len. It was so wonderful to see her looking so gorgeous and in good health. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay made the hat for my niece for Christmas per her request, I knit that last night and finished the last 4 rows this morning. I used two strands of worsted weight Willow Yarns Wash, the pattern is Rast a Slouch Hat on Ravelry. 
The sock is for the 14 yr old across the street for Christmas, just have to get its mate done, the stitch patterns are from Sock Ala Carter Colorwork.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

KateB said:


> Hope everything goes well for them both.


Exactly my thoughts! Will hold them in prayer for the next few days.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here are the precious twins I made the blankets for. Introducing Harrison and Abigail, thanking me for their gift.


Harrison and Abigail are beautiful little darlings, gorgeous photo!!!! ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
> I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


Definitely praying and hoping that all goes even better than great, that does make it an even scarier day than it would otherwise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm wishing Wayne and Lynne all the very best for a great outcome. My husband donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) The minute we found out over 90% of both her kidneys had died, my darling hubby said "I didn't give her life, but I can give it back to her" and he did. He said he was pretty sure he was the same blood type as Rachel and got tested. The day he found out he was a match is one I will never forget. Rachel is Type O blood and at the time she could only receive one from another Type O blood. I think now if she needed another it could be from any type, they have advanced so much since then. It's been almost 9 years now and Rachel is doing great!!! A couple of years after the transplant Rachel married her darling Len and has 3 gorgeous stepdaughters of her own. I must admit to feeling very scared having them both in surgery on the same day, but everything turned out beautifully. I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of love.???? Ros
> The first photo is Pete and Rachel taken years before Rachel's health declined. From the time we found out she needed a kidney to the day of the transplant was about 9months. We were very lucky, she didn't have to go on dialysis, if she had to wait any longer then she would have had too.
> The last 2 photos are Rachel and Len. It was so wonderful to see her looking so gorgeous and in good health. ????


Beautiful family, what a wonderfulif the from her stepfather.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> This may not work but here is a link which goes to my DD playing her guitar.
> https://www.facebook.com/settlehannah/activity/918341341631663?notif_t=open_graph_action_close_friends&notif_id=1478043906670099


I'm sorry it didn't work. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The twins are just darling!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
> I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


Keeping the prayers going up for them. And sending you hugs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Caught up again. Had a night run from the Atlanta area to just south of Little Rock, AR. Wasn't able to deliver til this morning then drove the 150 miles to West Memphis. One load offer but at a reduced rate. Said no to it. Would like to know if dispatch would like 50-75$ less in their paycheck this week! There are enough companies out here who run for that kind of money but not me. I'll get something I want to take or I'll deadhead home from here on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Your hat is looking great Kathy. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here are the precious twins I made the blankets for. Introducing Harrison and Abigail, thanking me for their gift.


Cute!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi there RosD welcome to our teaparty. Oh yes we do enjoy our days out together it's great fun.


Than you Fan, it's great to be here. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the chairs Sam. I will at some point refinish them (don't know what technique yet) as they are used and scuffed up a bit but extremely sturdy, heavy and very basic which is exactly what I was looking for. At $10 each I am very happy. Tomorrow I'll be moving furniture around in the dining room and starting to get things hopefully in order...or at least some chaotic order! Carol Maliza and her husband will be here on Nov. 12th for a couple of days so I have to get busy!


Great buy! Give Carol a hug for me, please.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay made the hat for my niece for Christmas per her request, I knit that last night and finished the last 4 rows this morning. I used two strands of worsted weight Willow Yarns Wash, the pattern is Rast a Slouch Hat on Ravelry.
> The sock is for the 14 yr old across the street for Christmas, just have to get its mate done, the stitch patterns are from Sock Ala Carter Colorwork.


Love the hat and the sock. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful family, what a wonderfulif the from her stepfather.


Thank you, he is a lovely man, I think I will keep him, just joking of course he's a keeper. ????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, the twins are adorable. Twinship is a lovely gift. I'm a twin.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I just saw something sad unfold across the road. A dear old man has passed away today. His caregiver couldn't gain access to the house, so the fire brigade, ambulance, and police arrived. He's passed from heart failure, and was a lovely old guy. Now I see his daughter and family have arrived. Feeling quite tearful 
as today is 9th anniversary of my mothers passing. 
Thank you everyone who have enjoyed the dear little twins photo, they are indeed sweet little darlings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm wishing Wayne and Lynne all the very best for a great outcome. My husband donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) The minute we found out over 90% of both her kidneys had died, my darling hubby said "I didn't give her life, but I can give it back to her" and he did. He said he was pretty sure he was the same blood type as Rachel and got tested. The day he found out he was a match is one I will never forget. Rachel is Type O blood and at the time she could only receive one from another Type O blood. I think now if she needed another it could be from any type, they have advanced so much since then. It's been almost 9 years now and Rachel is doing great!!! A couple of years after the transplant Rachel married her darling Len and has 3 gorgeous stepdaughters of her own. I must admit to feeling very scared having them both in surgery on the same day, but everything turned out beautifully. I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of love.???? Ros
> The first photo is Pete and Rachel taken years before Rachel's health declined. From the time we found out she needed a kidney to the day of the transplant was about 9months. We were very lucky, she didn't have to go on dialysis, if she had to wait any longer then she would have had too.
> The last 2 photos are Rachel and Len. It was so wonderful to see her looking so gorgeous and in good health. ????


I think you have a wonderful husband, who is such a wonderful stepfather! So glad that your DD is doing so well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, nice hat and sock.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, hugs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Fan said:


> I just saw something sad unfold across the road. A dear old man has passed away today. His caregiver couldn't gain access to the house, so the fire brigade, ambulance, and police arrived. He's passed from heart failure, and was a lovely old guy. Now I see his daughter and family have arrived. Feeling quite tearful
> as today is 9th anniversary of my mothers passing.
> Thank you everyone who have enjoyed the dear little twins photo, they are indeed sweet little darlings.


I'm so sorry about the dear old man. I'm also sorry about your Mother's anniversary. I know how you feel, my Mum and Dad are both gone and I miss them. Hugs. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I think you have a wonderful husband, who is such a wonderful stepfather! So glad that your DD is doing so well.


Thank you Tami. ????


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Like everyone else, I think the twins are adorable! For all the complaints we hear about not receiving thank-yous, you have a lovely one.

I had a great day eating leftover Halloween candy. I didn't count last night but much fewer at my door than last year. I also finished all my ironing for the first time in more than a year. (Some of you may have seen my Chit-Chat rant the other week about putting a new cover on my ironing board. All is well now.) I even pressed the things that were just washed today! I cannot believe I finally licked that stack! I know I'm old-fashioned to prefer my clothes pressed, but I do--and I don't complain, rather enjoy having everything smooth and wrinkle-free.

The computer is acting up, so I'm through for today... Flo


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, I miss my mum very much, she was like an older sister, as I'm an only child. My dad too passed 10 years ago, miss them both.
Being a twin must be so cool. I have a friend who is an identical twin and she played a trick on me once when I visited and her twin answered the door. I was chatting away merrily to her, when her twin my friend jumped out from behind the door. We had a good laugh that's for sure.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Got 3 little furry Pom poms really cheap so I'm making cable hats and as I wanted to try something like the azel pullover that's all over the knitting sites I put the 2 together . Didn't have chunky yarn so used Aran and size 5.5mm needles and made a size to fit a 12-18 month . Very easy knit .


Wow are you fast or what ! I'm still working on mine (Azel pullover) it's been since last winter. Of course many different projects haven caught my eye (and hooks and knitting needles) 
Your top and hat looks lovely. Don't show my DD #1 or she will wonder what's taking me so long.
Finished a slouch hat for DGD and almost done a fox hat for my foster baby


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the chairs gwen --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the chairs Sam. I will at some point refinish them (don't know what technique yet) as they are used and scuffed up a bit but extremely sturdy, heavy and very basic which is exactly what I was looking for. At $10 each I am very happy. Tomorrow I'll be moving furniture around in the dining room and starting to get things hopefully in order...or at least some chaotic order! Carol Maliza and her husband will be here on Nov. 12th for a couple of days so I have to get busy!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are having another grey windy day, 3C/38F & snow & rain in the forcast???? The weatherman keeps promising Indian Summer but every time I look at the forcast it moves back a couple of days so who knows if we will ever see it. There are still some farmers hoping.


Sorry Bonnie I think we have it and I don't really want to share as snow and rain do not make a happy Jackie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - looks good matthew - anxious to see the next picture of it. --- sam



RosD said:


> I turned Matthew's drawing around for you, I hope you don't mind. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful daughter rosd - very lucky to find a match so close to home. great wedding pictures. --- sam



RosD said:


> I'm wishing Wayne and Lynne all the very best for a great outcome. My husband donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) The minute we found out over 90% of both her kidneys had died, my darling hubby said "I didn't give her life, but I can give it back to her" and he did. He said he was pretty sure he was the same blood type as Rachel and got tested. The day he found out he was a match is one I will never forget. Rachel is Type O blood and at the time she could only receive one from another Type O blood. I think now if she needed another it could be from any type, they have advanced so much since then. It's been almost 9 years now and Rachel is doing great!!! A couple of years after the transplant Rachel married her darling Len and has 3 gorgeous stepdaughters of her own. I must admit to feeling very scared having them both in surgery on the same day, but everything turned out beautifully. I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of love.???? Ros
> The first photo is Pete and Rachel taken years before Rachel's health declined. From the time we found out she needed a kidney to the day of the transplant was about 9months. We were very lucky, she didn't have to go on dialysis, if she had to wait any longer then she would have had too.
> The last 2 photos are Rachel and Len. It was so wonderful to see her looking so gorgeous and in good health. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you hugs and more hugs - makes the day a little sadder for you. be doubly kind to yourself today. --- sam



Fan said:


> I just saw something sad unfold across the road. A dear old man has passed away today. His caregiver couldn't gain access to the house, so the fire brigade, ambulance, and police arrived. He's passed from heart failure, and was a lovely old guy. Now I see his daughter and family have arrived. Feeling quite tearful
> as today is 9th anniversary of my mothers passing.
> Thank you everyone who have enjoyed the dear little twins photo, they are indeed sweet little darlings.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you hugs and more hugs - makes the day a little sadder for you. be doubly kind to yourself today. --- sam


Sam thank you, it helps knowing we care about each other, and support through life's dramas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sorry Bonnie I think we have it and I don't really want to share as snow and rain do not make a happy Jackie


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ros, it's great your DH was willing & able to give the kidney to your DD & great she is doing well. Lovely photos. 
Fan, Sad about your old neighbor but maybe nice for him to be able to go in his own home rather than getting poorly & having to go to a nursing home.

Flo, you're a better woman than me, I only iron what I absolutely have to. I was so happy when uniforms came in permanent press fabrics!

Kaye, great hat & socks. 

Gwen, I couldn't open the video but having heard Hannah play & sing before, I'm sure it's great

One of my friends told me this afternoon that a good friend of my moms passed away & funeral is tomorrow. Its about 10 years past when it should have come. The poor lady has had Alzheimer's for about 15 yrs & been in terrible shape. I'm not sure of her age but mid 80's I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sam thank you, it helps knowing we care about each other, and support through life's dramas.


So true


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my friend Avril passed away earlier tonight. I feel better about it than I thought I would as my main wish for her sake was for her to go quickly and she did.


Sad- but how much nicer for her not to have to suffer. Sorry for you though as you won't have her around any longer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Hope everything goes well for them both.


I too hope everything goes alright Joan and making a good memory for this date


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here are the precious twins I made the blankets for. Introducing Harrison and Abigail, thanking me for their gift.


Beautiful Fan you are going to have fun watching them 2 grow up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the chairs Sam. I will at some point refinish them (don't know what technique yet) as they are used and scuffed up a bit but extremely sturdy, heavy and very basic which is exactly what I was looking for. At $10 each I am very happy. Tomorrow I'll be moving furniture around in the dining room and starting to get things hopefully in order...or at least some chaotic order! Carol Maliza and her husband will be here on Nov. 12th for a couple of days so I have to get busy!


The chairs look great Gwen . You definitly got a bargain . Look forward to seeing what you do to them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm wishing Wayne and Lynne all the very best for a great outcome. My husband donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) The minute we found out over 90% of both her kidneys had died, my darling hubby said "I didn't give her life, but I can give it back to her" and he did. He said he was pretty sure he was the same blood type as Rachel and got tested. The day he found out he was a match is one I will never forget. Rachel is Type O blood and at the time she could only receive one from another Type O blood. I think now if she needed another it could be from any type, they have advanced so much since then. It's been almost 9 years now and Rachel is doing great!!! A couple of years after the transplant Rachel married her darling Len and has 3 gorgeous stepdaughters of her own. I must admit to feeling very scared having them both in surgery on the same day, but everything turned out beautifully. I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of love.???? Ros
> The first photo is Pete and Rachel taken years before Rachel's health declined. From the time we found out she needed a kidney to the day of the transplant was about 9months. We were very lucky, she didn't have to go on dialysis, if she had to wait any longer then she would have had too.
> The last 2 photos are Rachel and Len. It was so wonderful to see her looking so gorgeous and in good health. ????


Such beautiful pictures Ros . Rachel is gorgeous she Definitley takes after her mum and you are very lucky to have such a kind wonderful husband who happens to have the same name as my husband


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay made the hat for my niece for Christmas per her request, I knit that last night and finished the last 4 rows this morning. I used two strands of worsted weight Willow Yarns Wash, the pattern is Rast a Slouch Hat on Ravelry.
> The sock is for the 14 yr old across the street for Christmas, just have to get its mate done, the stitch patterns are from Sock Ala Carter Colorwork.


Love the hat Kaye . I'm thinking you will have the other sock finished before I have my second sock finished think youngest son has given up on them . I'm definitly thinking of learning 2 at a time


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly I only missed coming on here one day and now I am 30 pages behind. Now to catch up.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> Ok I'm taking the hint, here's a few things. The baby is my darling grandson Jackson. I knitted this pattern again recently for a friend but didn't bother taking a photo of it, so I'm using his photo again. ????


I am so glad you did take the hint. Wow, you do gorgeous work. We love to see what people are making so dont be shy about showing us.....


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I miss my mum very much, she was like an older sister, as I'm an only child. My dad too passed 10 years ago, miss them both.
> Being a twin must be so cool. I have a friend who is an identical twin
> 
> My father was one of an identical set of twins. As children we loved to hear the stories they told to how they teased people. My favorite memory was of my children and my uncle. They were maybe 6 and under when they saw my uncle for the first time and were very confused as to what to call him so they ended up calling him "Uncle Grandpa". I miss my dad and uncle very much. As an added note, they were born on Halloween.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

We are moved and the keys turned in. What a good feeling. Our grandson and his wife came over today and worked like crazy and got all the boxes that were stacked in the kitchen unpacked and most of the items put away. We are enjoying our new home and it will be even better when we get organized.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I look forward to seeing all what you have been knitting . I'm sure they will be as lovely as everything else you have knit
> I picked up ball of tinsel yarn in a charity shop very lucky of me as Ive been wanting to knit an owl for a long time , only problem was the tinsel was brown with gold sparkly bits in so owl became hedgehog


Oh Sonja that is so cute. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the chairs Sam. I will at some point refinish them (don't know what technique yet) as they are used and scuffed up a bit but extremely sturdy, heavy and very basic which is exactly what I was looking for. At $10 each I am very happy. Tomorrow I'll be moving furniture around in the dining room and starting to get things hopefully in order...or at least some chaotic order! Carol Maliza and her husband will be here on Nov. 12th for a couple of days so I have to get busy!


They look very well made and sturdy. A great buy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wondered where it was and we have your sunshine . :sm01:


Well I think we are having it back again for the next 2 days, then it looks like its back to you for a few more.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson will be going into hospital in a couple of weeks time to see if he needs grommets. He is fascinated with flowers and water. ????


Aaw he is a cutie. How old is he? Looks pretty close in age to my GD Serena who is 2 and a half.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I think we are having it back again for the next 2 days, then it looks like its back to you for a few more.....


After having unseasonable warm sunny days here woke up to thick frost and very chilly today . But the sun is shining so I don't think it will last . Mishka loved it . Running here there and everywhere while out walking . 
She is now out in the back garden basking in her kind of weather


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> After having unseasonable warm sunny days here woke up to thick frost and very chilly today . But the sun is shining so I don't think it will last . Mishka loved it . Running here there and everywhere while out walking .
> She is now out in the back garden basking in her kind of weather


Much colder here this morning too but at least the sun is shining so I'm not complaining. I'm off out with the walking group this morning so it should be perfect walking weather.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Much colder here this morning too but at least the sun is shining so I'm not complaining. I'm off out with the walking group this morning so it should be perfect walking weather.


Get wrapped up Carol the weather girl said its bloomin freezing out there not sure where exactly she was but apparently it's turned very chilly for all of us . Just read we are in for a very cold winter


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was saving the odd item and giving the rest all away to charity . But while son was visiting hospice for physio I saw they had a donation box as its run by a charity , but I didn't have anything to put in it which bothered me , so I decided to put a few items for sale on eBay and to my surprise they sold and I made £30 which I promptly put in this donation box
> Last week I tried again and made £20 so another donation has gone in the box .
> I'm now thinking I will continue with this idea and donate to both the hospice and Macmillan and what I don't sell can still go to the shelter
> A win win situation and I get to keep knitting what I enjoy making


Fantastic idea! And well done to you. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So did he say why it was upside down in the first place?????


Ummm no sorry. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!
> 
> I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.
> 
> I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too


Just absolutely gorgeous work Bonnie. You are very talented.

Oh Kimber :sm06: what a thing to get into.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flokrejci said:


> Like everyone else, I think the twins are adorable! For all the complaints we hear about not receiving thank-yous, you have a lovely one.
> 
> I had a great day eating leftover Halloween candy. I didn't count last night but much fewer at my door than last year. I also finished all my ironing for the first time in more than a year. (Some of you may have seen my Chit-Chat rant the other week about putting a new cover on my ironing board. All is well now.) I even pressed the things that were just washed today! I cannot believe I finally licked that stack! I know I'm old-fashioned to prefer my clothes pressed, but I do--and I don't complain, rather enjoy having everything smooth and wrinkle-free.
> 
> The computer is acting up, so I'm through for today... Flo


I too iron almost everything , got all the laundry and ironing done yesterday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow are you fast or what ! I'm still working on mine (Azel pullover) it's been since last winter. Of course many different projects haven caught my eye (and hooks and knitting needles)
> Your top and hat looks lovely. Don't show my DD #1 or she will wonder what's taking me so long.
> Finished a slouch hat for DGD and almost done a fox hat for my foster baby


That is the problem there are too many lovely patterns to try . I keep adding more when new ones turn up on the ravelry link . Frankie Brown one of my favourite designers has just brought out the first in a series of patterns to knit a Christmas book I'm definitely going to make that sometime it looks lovely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are moved and the keys turned in. What a good feeling. Our grandson and his wife came over today and worked like crazy and got all the boxes that were stacked in the kitchen unpacked and most of the items put away. We are enjoying our new home and it will be even better when we get organized.


Hoping the organisation goes smoothly- I know how hard it can be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Briefly because it is late- I left home at 8 am., for the Medical School- got there with an hour to spare, so cast on the front of a new Gansey I have started. Exam took a while as I had expected- the new glasses will cost $170 all up. They will be made up, when I have handed over the money. Found signs of the beginning of Cataract and Macular degeneration, and a small Diabetic bleed, so writing to my doctor. I am to have yearly checks in future.
Have been resting since I got home at 4pm., it's after 11pm., now. Had a nasty cramp thigh and calf on the left, which is still noticeable, but with care should not trouble again.
Also have to lie with a warm face flannel over my eyes- tear ducts are a bit gummed up.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Briefly because it is late- I left home at 8 am., for the Medical School- got there with an hour to spare, so cast on the front of a new Gansey I have started. Exam took a while as I had expected- the new glasses will cost $170 all up. They will be made up, when I have handed over the money. Found signs of the beginning of Cataract and Macular degeneration, and a small Diabetic bleed, so writing to my doctor. I am to have yearly checks in future.
> Have been resting since I got home at 4pm., it's after 11pm., now. Had a nasty cramp thigh and calf on the left, which is still noticeable, but with care should not trouble again.
> Also have to lie with a warm face flannel over my eyes- tear ducts are a bit gummed up.


Hope the cramp is getting better, but after that long bus and train ride not terribly unexpected. Wish you could get the hips taken care of as quickly. So glad for the update and hope they can get treatment for the bleed and the macular degneeration. Prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope the cramp is getting better, but after that long bus and train ride not terribly unexpected. Wish you could get the hips taken care of as quickly. So glad for the update and hope they can get treatment for the bleed and the macular degneeration. Prayers.


Thank you, Joyce. I won't be able to get back until the Friday of next week, but I think I will go in, rather than waiting for the University accounting system!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, you just reminded me of something funny. Many years ago we had a beautiful white and brown English Setter. One day she managed to slip her collar and somehow got sprayed by a skunk. Bob dragged her up to the bathtub and scrubbed her down with a lot of soap and 2 cans of tomato juice. It took care of the smell, but the tomato juice stained her white hair PINK!! We had a pink dog for about a month before it finally faded. It was pretty funny watching people do double-takes when they drove by :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


Oh gosh! LOL :sm12:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just letting you know I am still around, just swamped with "problems" to sort out. I'm trying to keep up with everyone, great to welcome more folk to the tea table, condolences to KateB on loss of a dear friend, lovely craftwork from everyone. Julie, glad you've had your eye test so you get monitored regularly. Apologies to all I haven't mentioned!!

This is what I've just completed for my niece's daughter's christening in December.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Briefly because it is late- I left home at 8 am., for the Medical School- got there with an hour to spare, so cast on the front of a new Gansey I have started. Exam took a while as I had expected- the new glasses will cost $170 all up. They will be made up, when I have handed over the money. Found signs of the beginning of Cataract and Macular degeneration, and a small Diabetic bleed, so writing to my doctor. I am to have yearly checks in future.
> Have been resting since I got home at 4pm., it's after 11pm., now. Had a nasty cramp thigh and calf on the left, which is still noticeable, but with care should not trouble again.
> Also have to lie with a warm face flannel over my eyes- tear ducts are a bit gummed up.


Hope you get a good nights sleep Julie and feel better in the morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Just letting you know I am still around, just swamped with "problems" to sort out. I'm trying to keep up with everyone, great to welcome more folk to the tea table, condolences to KateB on loss of a dear friend, lovely craftwork from everyone. Julie, glad you've had your eye test so you get monitored regularly. Apologies to all I haven't mentioned!!
> 
> This is what I've just completed for my niece's daughter's christening in December.


It's beautiful Lin . Is it as light ( weight ) as it looks ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 61. I am tired and need to go to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Can you tell which is the real dog? Mia cooking and my girls and I.


Mia's standing well. Any steps yet?
Similar build to Elizabeth, long and slim.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite silly that she sounded so miffed with me- of course I'm on the moral high ground with this one(!?) So far I've not even thought of what I might do for her- (Dec. 5) and I'm now into November, you're not quite there yet!


Tell her to keep the gift card and then go out and buy yourself something instead!

And I'm trying not to comment as I am still way behind. Somehow been out a lot this week- nothing specific. And I keep adding things to my stash in Ravelry, or projects. When really knitting and/or KPing are needed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Awww!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are moved and the keys turned in. What a good feeling. Our grandson and his wife came over today and worked like crazy and got all the boxes that were stacked in the kitchen unpacked and most of the items put away. We are enjoying our new home and it will be even better when we get organized.


It's about time you enjoyed some comfort.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This may not work but here is a link which goes to my DD playing her guitar.
> https://www.facebook.com/settlehannah/activity/918341341631663?notif_t=open_graph_action_close_friends&notif_id=1478043906670099


No, it wouldn't work for me Gwen, but I went on to Facebook and saw it - talented girl!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm glad you're getting settled & liking your new home.

Julie, not good to find more problems with your eyes, hope your doctor can get treatment set up quickly. You don't need more trouble. Who are you making the new gansey for & what colour?

Lin, beautiful knitting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm wishing Wayne and Lynne all the very best for a great outcome. My husband donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) The minute we found out over 90% of both her kidneys had died, my darling hubby said "I didn't give her life, but I can give it back to her" and he did. He said he was pretty sure he was the same blood type as Rachel and got tested. The day he found out he was a match is one I will never forget. Rachel is Type O blood and at the time she could only receive one from another Type O blood. I think now if she needed another it could be from any type, they have advanced so much since then. It's been almost 9 years now and Rachel is doing great!!! A couple of years after the transplant Rachel married her darling Len and has 3 gorgeous stepdaughters of her own. I must admit to feeling very scared having them both in surgery on the same day, but everything turned out beautifully. I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of love.???? Ros
> The first photo is Pete and Rachel taken years before Rachel's health declined. From the time we found out she needed a kidney to the day of the transplant was about 9months. We were very lucky, she didn't have to go on dialysis, if she had to wait any longer then she would have had too.
> The last 2 photos are Rachel and Len. It was so wonderful to see her looking so gorgeous and in good health. ????


Beautiful photos and what a lovely thing for your DH to say, and to do. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just saw something sad unfold across the road. A dear old man has passed away today. His caregiver couldn't gain access to the house, so the fire brigade, ambulance, and police arrived. He's passed from heart failure, and was a lovely old guy. Now I see his daughter and family have arrived. Feeling quite tearful
> as today is 9th anniversary of my mothers passing.
> Thank you everyone who have enjoyed the dear little twins photo, they are indeed sweet little darlings.


{{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are moved and the keys turned in. What a good feeling. Our grandson and his wife came over today and worked like crazy and got all the boxes that were stacked in the kitchen unpacked and most of the items put away. We are enjoying our new home and it will be even better when we get organized.


Great news! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too iron almost everything , got all the laundry and ironing done yesterday


My job for this afternoon! :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Briefly because it is late- I left home at 8 am., for the Medical School- got there with an hour to spare, so cast on the front of a new Gansey I have started. Exam took a while as I had expected- the new glasses will cost $170 all up. They will be made up, when I have handed over the money. Found signs of the beginning of Cataract and Macular degeneration, and a small Diabetic bleed, so writing to my doctor. I am to have yearly checks in future.
> Have been resting since I got home at 4pm., it's after 11pm., now. Had a nasty cramp thigh and calf on the left, which is still noticeable, but with care should not trouble again.
> Also have to lie with a warm face flannel over my eyes- tear ducts are a bit gummed up.


Glad you got that done Julie, and that certainly sounds like a better price for your glasses. Hope the leg doesn't bother you today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone. 7:40 am and there is no beautiful sunrise this morning. ???? wet and foggy here. But I won't complain as it has been nice here for the longest while now. 

Fan I am sending you big hugs. Poor fella but he is at peace now. 

Railyn so happy to hear that things are done and you can get settled. 

Lin the shawl looks beautiful????????

Meant to comment on a few others but can't remember.????????????

Have to go as alarm is going to go off and I need to get out of bed and get the day started.



Oh yes Julie I am happy you got to the eye Dr's and will he getting new glasses. Hopefully the optometrist caught the issues with your eyes and can prevent them from progressing. 
Ttyl.????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful daughter and what a loving sentiment you DH expressed when donating a kidney. I bet he's been a great stepdad.


RosD said:


> I'm wishing Wayne and Lynne all the very best for a great outcome. My husband donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) The minute we found out over 90% of both her kidneys had died, my darling hubby said "I didn't give her life, but I can give it back to her" and he did. He said he was pretty sure he was the same blood type as Rachel and got tested. The day he found out he was a match is one I will never forget. Rachel is Type O blood and at the time she could only receive one from another Type O blood. I think now if she needed another it could be from any type, they have advanced so much since then. It's been almost 9 years now and Rachel is doing great!!! A couple of years after the transplant Rachel married her darling Len and has 3 gorgeous stepdaughters of her own. I must admit to feeling very scared having them both in surgery on the same day, but everything turned out beautifully. I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of love.???? Ros
> The first photo is Pete and Rachel taken years before Rachel's health declined. From the time we found out she needed a kidney to the day of the transplant was about 9months. We were very lucky, she didn't have to go on dialysis, if she had to wait any longer then she would have had too.
> The last 2 photos are Rachel and Len. It was so wonderful to see her looking so gorgeous and in good health. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The hat is awesome; very colorful and nice slouch to it. Your sock turned out pretty too.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay made the hat for my niece for Christmas per her request, I knit that last night and finished the last 4 rows this morning. I used two strands of worsted weight Willow Yarns Wash, the pattern is Rast a Slouch Hat on Ravelry.
> The sock is for the 14 yr old across the street for Christmas, just have to get its mate done, the stitch patterns are from Sock Ala Carter Colorwork.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lin that is simply beautiful; a real heirloom. You did a fabulous job and I'm sure it will be greatly treasured.


TNS said:


> Just letting you know I am still around, just swamped with "problems" to sort out. I'm trying to keep up with everyone, great to welcome more folk to the tea table, condolences to KateB on loss of a dear friend, lovely craftwork from everyone. Julie, glad you've had your eye test so you get monitored regularly. Apologies to all I haven't mentioned!!
> 
> This is what I've just completed for my niece's daughter's christening in December.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning all! Supposed to get some storms coming through today and this evening. Farmer's are still trying to get crops out so really not needed right now. Today is pajama day at school this week is spirit week. 

I have been talking ibuprofen every day sometimes twice a day and it does ease my back pain. I really don't like talking it so often between the colon cancer and it can cause bleeding and there is a history of strokes on my mom's side which out can also cause I try not to take any more than I absolutely have to. 

Had things I wanted to comment on craft strikes though and I must get to work. Everyone enjoy your day/afternoon/evening!! Love n hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning KTPers! Bit foggy this morning but it will burn of soon; high today to be 83F and by Friday the temps will be down in the mid 70s. Hope that happens. Got confused (LOL....nothing new) and thought DH and I had dental cleaning appointments this morning but hadn't received my reminder call. Just called them since I'm out of the antibiotic I have to take prior to any dental work and oops...appointment tomorrow. Called DH who was taking the morning off (he had gone to get pain med refill at GP) and let him know. 

Going to have a second cup of coffee then get busy....oh do need to check the daily digest too. TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RosD said:


> I turned Matthew's drawing around for you, I hope you don't mind. ????


Thank you for doing this for me. I haven't had time to do much or read much either.

It is so neat to see so many new people joining us in the tea party.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Lin . Is it as light ( weight ) as it looks ?


Thank you, Sonja, melody, Gwen and Bonnie.
It's Sirdar snugly 3 ply, (acylic and nylon) so not superfine, not as nice as the lace wool I practised with, but she needs a very pure white only available in synthetics. Was a funny shape before aggressive blocking, all scrunched up in the centre, but much better after pinning out. :sm01:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Has been a drizzle of rain here and there this morning but it must have rained through out the night. The sun is starting to peak out and it is a wonderfully warm day out. ????

Started to take down the Halloween decorations and Gage looked so sad. I will leave some up til the end of the week for him. 

Should get myself some breakfast soon. Hungry. I am finally starting to get a appetite of sorts back. 

Off I go for now. See you all later on ☺


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Saw my aunt in St. Catherine's yesterday to celebrate her BD again with her baby sister and a cousin along with my aunt's daughters. Had to make the trip myself this time, but a lovely trip. Will post a photo soon bit it's on the cell phone. 

Here is my yard this morning. A grey day but the sun seems to be breaking through on the trees making the colors glow. Takes my breath away and I just had to share Big Hugs to all. Already up and working on the mermaid tail blanket for my great niece and yarn on order for my DGD's mermaid tail. So excited. Trying to get this one done to take to Ohio this weekend as we are going down for the memorial service for our friend. Oops forgot the photo, here it comes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw my aunt in St. Catherine's yesterday to celebrate her BD again with her baby sister and a cousin along with my aunt's daughters. Had to make the trip myself this time, but a lovely trip. Will post a photo soon bit it's on the cell phone.
> 
> Here is my yard this morning. A grey day but the sun seems to be breaking through on the trees making the colors glow. Takes my breath away and I just had to share Big Hugs to all. Already up and working on the mermaid tail blanket for my great niece and yarn on order for my DGD's mermaid tail. So excited. Trying to get this one done to take to Ohio this weekend as we are going down for the memorial service for our friend. Oops forgot the photo, here it comes.


The colors are beautiful this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


Lovely!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

What great pics Daralene. Such a beautiful family❤❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been trying my darnedest to get the phone activated for Greg but it hasn't panned out that way????

So when he comes later he will have to do it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Get wrapped up Carol the weather girl said its bloomin freezing out there not sure where exactly she was but apparently it's turned very chilly for all of us . Just read we are in for a very cold winter


Just got back, it was absolutely perfect walking weather. Temp around 11/12c , bright sunshine and blue skies, I can't believe it's November. Each day we get like this I feel sure it will be the last but still they keep coming. I'm sure when we go in to winter it will be very sharp and sudden and yes, I've heard we're in for a really cold winter. What will be will be!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Just letting you know I am still around, just swamped with "problems" to sort out. I'm trying to keep up with everyone, great to welcome more folk to the tea table, condolences to KateB on loss of a dear friend, lovely craftwork from everyone. Julie, glad you've had your eye test so you get monitored regularly. Apologies to all I haven't mentioned!!
> 
> This is what I've just completed for my niece's daughter's christening in December.


Beautiful shawl TNS. What a lot of work you have put in to that, well done you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw my aunt in St. Catherine's yesterday to celebrate her BD again with her baby sister and a cousin along with my aunt's daughters. Had to make the trip myself this time, but a lovely trip. Will post a photo soon bit it's on the cell phone.
> 
> Here is my yard this morning. A grey day but the sun seems to be breaking through on the trees making the colors glow. Takes my breath away and I just had to share Big Hugs to all. Already up and working on the mermaid tail blanket for my great niece and yarn on order for my DGD's mermaid tail. So excited. Trying to get this one done to take to Ohio this weekend as we are going down for the memorial service for our friend. Oops forgot the photo, here it comes.


Your yard looks just beautiful. The fall colours are stunning.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you se
> 
> Your Aunt looks fantastic for 98 but then so do the other ladies. Great photo of you all, you have some very good genes in your family!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tell her to keep the gift card and then go out and buy yourself something instead!


Exactly what I thought, too. Re: Julie and voucher from DD.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the chairs Sam. I will at some point refinish them (don't know what technique yet) as they are used and scuffed up a bit but extremely sturdy, heavy and very basic which is exactly what I was looking for. At $10 each I am very happy. Tomorrow I'll be moving furniture around in the dining room and starting to get things hopefully in order...or at least some chaotic order! Carol Maliza and her husband will be here on Nov. 12th for a couple of days so I have to get busy!


Those are great Gwen, and only $10 a piece is great. 
Give Carol a hug.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This may not work but here is a link which goes to my DD playing her guitar.
> https://www.facebook.com/settlehannah/activity/918341341631663?notif_t=open_graph_action_close_friends&notif_id=1478043906670099


Darn, didn't work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Caught up again. Had a night run from the Atlanta area to just south of Little Rock, AR. Wasn't able to deliver til this morning then drove the 150 miles to West Memphis. One load offer but at a reduced rate. Said no to it. Would like to know if dispatch would like 50-75$ less in their paycheck this week! There are enough companies out here who run for that kind of money but not me. I'll get something I want to take or I'll deadhead home from here on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, the hat's looking good, hope you get a run toward home that pays what it should. 
Safe travels, David's headed to Dallas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just saw something sad unfold across the road. A dear old man has passed away today. His caregiver couldn't gain access to the house, so the fire brigade, ambulance, and police arrived. He's passed from heart failure, and was a lovely old guy. Now I see his daughter and family have arrived. Feeling quite tearful
> as today is 9th anniversary of my mothers passing.
> Thank you everyone who have enjoyed the dear little twins photo, they are indeed sweet little darlings.


I'm so sorry Fan, it's horrible that the caregiver couldn't get in, I hope he didn't suffer at all or have any pain. 
So sorry it's happened on the anniversary of you DM's passing also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> Love the hat and the sock. ????


Thank you RosD, the hat was a nice fast knit after doing so much on small needles lately, I a going to make the brimmed version also, I think. 
The sock was fun to put together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, nice hat and sock.


Thank you Joy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Like everyone else, I think the twins are adorable! For all the complaints we hear about not receiving thank-yous, you have a lovely one.
> 
> I had a great day eating leftover Halloween candy. I didn't count last night but much fewer at my door than last year. I also finished all my ironing for the first time in more than a year. (Some of you may have seen my Chit-Chat rant the other week about putting a new cover on my ironing board. All is well now.) I even pressed the things that were just washed today! I cannot believe I finally licked that stack! I know I'm old-fashioned to prefer my clothes pressed, but I do--and I don't complain, rather enjoy having everything smooth and wrinkle-free.
> 
> The computer is acting up, so I'm through for today... Flo


LOL, My DH loves when we have more candy than trick or treaters, he eats the leftovers. 
I also like to have things ironed, haven't ironed much lately other than fabric, but I used to iron all the time. 
Have a great day and don't give yourself a tummy ache with all that candy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ros, it's great your DH was willing & able to give the kidney to your DD & great she is doing well. Lovely photos.
> Fan, Sad about your old neighbor but maybe nice for him to be able to go in his own home rather than getting poorly & having to go to a nursing home.
> 
> Flo, you're a better woman than me, I only iron what I absolutely have to. I was so happy when uniforms came in permanent press fabrics!
> ...


I'm so sorry that your mom's friend had to suffer so long from Alzheimer's, that's so much sadder than her final passing, and it had to have been so much harder on her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, what a wonderful way to give Dana. I don't think I knew you fostered babies. 
Julie, sorry so much going on with your eyes. But, very glad you got exam before macular degeneration progressed.
TNS, lovely, a family heirloom! I love that pattern. What is the pattern? I have been fascinated with circular blankets since discovering Elizabeth Zimmerman.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, sorry I called shawl a blanket.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, the maples, especially, are glowing. Love the pic of your family. You look beautiful, and I can certainly see the weight loss! Bravo!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well he showed up a bit ago and has succeeded in hooking up his phone. Thank goodness was a headache for me.

Going to ask him to drive us down to Gages counseling appointment and maybe pick us up and bring us home. 

I had breakfast already but might get him some lunch.

Check in later.????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the hat Kaye . I'm thinking you will have the other sock finished before I have my second sock finished think youngest son has given up on them . I'm definitly thinking of learning 2 at a time


Thank you, it went really fast. 
The sock was fun, and actually a very easy knit so it didn't take nearly as long as some others I've done. 
I want to try knitting 2 at a time on DPN's, that should be a lesson in patience and paying attention to what I'm doing or I'll have two socks knit to each other. lol :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are moved and the keys turned in. What a good feeling. Our grandson and his wife came over today and worked like crazy and got all the boxes that were stacked in the kitchen unpacked and most of the items put away. We are enjoying our new home and it will be even better when we get organized.


YAY!!!!! I'm so glad you have wonderful family that is able to come help you, I'm so glad you are enjoying the new home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Briefly because it is late- I left home at 8 am., for the Medical School- got there with an hour to spare, so cast on the front of a new Gansey I have started. Exam took a while as I had expected- the new glasses will cost $170 all up. They will be made up, when I have handed over the money. Found signs of the beginning of Cataract and Macular degeneration, and a small Diabetic bleed, so writing to my doctor. I am to have yearly checks in future.
> Have been resting since I got home at 4pm., it's after 11pm., now. Had a nasty cramp thigh and calf on the left, which is still noticeable, but with care should not trouble again.
> Also have to lie with a warm face flannel over my eyes- tear ducts are a bit gummed up.


I'm glad it all went fairly well, the cataract, I imagine, has to wait until it ripens to have anything really done about, but catching the macular degeneration early should be able to be treated and not cause too many issues for many years hopefully. I hope that the diabetic bleed is nothing that can't be taken care of easily and quickly. 
After such a long journey to and from, I'm not surprised that you leg cramps, I hope that they fade quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just letting you know I am still around, just swamped with "problems" to sort out. I'm trying to keep up with everyone, great to welcome more folk to the tea table, condolences to KateB on loss of a dear friend, lovely craftwork from everyone. Julie, glad you've had your eye test so you get monitored regularly. Apologies to all I haven't mentioned!!
> 
> This is what I've just completed for my niece's daughter's christening in December.


That's spectacular!!!
I hope the problems are nothing major and just time stealing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tell her to keep the gift card and then go out and buy yourself something instead!
> 
> And I'm trying not to comment as I am still way behind. Somehow been out a lot this week- nothing specific. And I keep adding things to my stash in Ravelry, or projects. When really knitting and/or KPing are needed!


That's a great idea!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The hat is awesome; very colorful and nice slouch to it. Your sock turned out pretty too.


Thank you, it was fast.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> beautiful daughter rosd - very lucky to find a match so close to home. great wedding pictures. --- sam


Thank you Sam. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ros, it's great your DH was willing & able to give the kidney to your DD & great she is doing well. Lovely photos.
> Fan, Sad about your old neighbor but maybe nice for him to be able to go in his own home rather than getting poorly & having to go to a nursing home.
> 
> Flo, you're a better woman than me, I only iron what I absolutely have to. I was so happy when uniforms came in permanent press fabrics!
> ...


Thank you Bonnie. I'm so sorry about your Mum's friend. My DMIL has Alzheimer's. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw my aunt in St. Catherine's yesterday to celebrate her BD again with her baby sister and a cousin along with my aunt's daughters. Had to make the trip myself this time, but a lovely trip. Will post a photo soon bit it's on the cell phone.
> 
> Here is my yard this morning. A grey day but the sun seems to be breaking through on the trees making the colors glow. Takes my breath away and I just had to share Big Hugs to all. Already up and working on the mermaid tail blanket for my great niece and yarn on order for my DGD's mermaid tail. So excited. Trying to get this one done to take to Ohio this weekend as we are going down for the memorial service for our friend. Oops forgot the photo, here it comes.


I love your yard, it looks so lovely and it would make a perfect fall postcard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


5 beautiful women, you all look very young, and I can see the resemblence in all of you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Such beautiful pictures Ros . Rachel is gorgeous she Definitley takes after her mum and you are very lucky to have such a kind wonderful husband who happens to have the same name as my husband


Thank you Sonja. I realized our husbands had the same name when I read the newspaper article about your darling son. ???? Ros


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up so I think I'll go find some food to eat and get motivated to do something. 
Have a good day all, be back later.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you did take the hint. Wow, you do gorgeous work. We love to see what people are making so dont be shy about showing us.....


Thank you sugarsugar. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Railyn said:


> We are moved and the keys turned in. What a good feeling. Our grandson and his wife came over today and worked like crazy and got all the boxes that were stacked in the kitchen unpacked and most of the items put away. We are enjoying our new home and it will be even better when we get organized.


I'm glad you are happy in your new home and it's great you've had some help with unpacking. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw he is a cutie. How old is he? Looks pretty close in age to my GD Serena who is 2 and a half.


Thank you sugarsugar. Jackson will be 3 at the end of November. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Hope the cramp is getting better, but after that long bus and train ride not terribly unexpected. Wish you could get the hips taken care of as quickly. So glad for the update and hope they can get treatment for the bleed and the macular degneeration. Prayers.


Same from me Julie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TNS said:


> Just letting you know I am still around, just swamped with "problems" to sort out. I'm trying to keep up with everyone, great to welcome more folk to the tea table, condolences to KateB on loss of a dear friend, lovely craftwork from everyone. Julie, glad you've had your eye test so you get monitored regularly. Apologies to all I haven't mentioned!!
> 
> This is what I've just completed for my niece's daughter's christening in December.


Beautiful Bubbles Shawl, I'm sure it will be loved and treasured. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Oops, double post????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


Great pictures, Daralene, the ladies in your family sure age well, I would never guess any of you to be near those ages. You sure resemble your oldest aunt. I'm glad you had a good visit & safe travels.
Lovely fall colours in your yard too


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 61. I am tired and need to go to bed. Goodnight all.


Goodnight and sweet dreams✨????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KateB said:


> Beautiful photos and what a lovely thing for your DH to say, and to do. :sm24:


Thank you Kate. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I'm so sorry about your Mum's friend. My DMIL has Alzheimer's. ????


Such a horrible illness, one that terrifies me. I think it's terrible to continue to exist when you don't know if you are animal vegetable or mineral. One reason I'm in favour of the new "right to die" legislation that is being put through parliament, if I ever get that I hope when it gets bad I can just go to sleep. It's so hard one the family to watch people they love go so badly. Sometimes I think we treat animals better than people because when animals suffer they can be put out of their misery. I want to be able to say enough if things get too bad. I hope no one thinks me a terrible person for this opinion but over my years working I have seen some terrible things & totally believe there are things worse than death


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful daughter and what a loving sentiment you DH expressed when donating a kidney. I bet he's been a great stepdad.


Thank you Gwen. Pete is a great stepdad, my daughters and grandchildren love him so much. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a horrible illness, one that terrifies me. I think it's terrible to continue to exist when you don't know if you are animal vegetable or mineral. One reason I'm in favour of the new "right to die" legislation that is being put through parliament, if I ever get that I hope when it gets bad I can just go to sleep. It's so hard one the family to watch people they love go so badly. Sometimes I think we treat animals better than people because when animals suffer they can be put out of their misery. I want to be able to say enough if things get too bad. I hope no one thinks me a terrible person for this opinion but over my years working I have seen some terrible things & totally believe there are things worse than death


My Mum had dementia with Lewy bodies, it was horrid and she went downhill fast. I never want to go through that and watching her go through it was really dreadful. ????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


Beautiful ladies!!! ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a horrible illness, one that terrifies me. I think it's terrible to continue to exist when you don't know if you are animal vegetable or mineral. One reason I'm in favour of the new "right to die" legislation that is being put through parliament, if I ever get that I hope when it gets bad I can just go to sleep. It's so hard one the family to watch people they love go so badly. Sometimes I think we treat animals better than people because when animals suffer they can be put out of their misery. I want to be able to say enough if things get too bad. I hope no one thinks me a terrible person for this opinion but over my years working I have seen some terrible things & totally believe there are things worse than death


Totally agree with you Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All the talk of food and eating healthy this morning and then I spot this


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's 12.20am here, so I will say goodnight and hope everyone has a lovely day/evening. ????????✨????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, very interesting reading what you've all been up to.
> Such gorgeous babies, Halloween fun, and healthy cakes lol! Not forgetting the interesting skunk deterrent!
> Yesterday 1st November, was Melbourne cup horse race day held in Australia. My longtime friend Josie and I have always bet a few bucks on the race each year.
> We used to work together 40 years plus ago, and always took sweepstakes, after we left work we continued the tradition and have lunch together and a good day out we both enjoy. Well I did well, getting first and third placed horses. It got me a huge sum of $57, so paid for lunch and the bets quite nicely.
> I don't bet on horses generally this is the only time I ever indulge. I grew up in a big stud farm area and always loved the horses.


Congratulations on your win. I went to the casino this morning and lost :sm13: but, heck, I got a free breakfast.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would say having the veggie spring rolls made it a very healthy meal. --- sam


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> invite the neighbors. --- sam --- a pee party so to speak.


Somebody has to bring the beer :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe the police will join them - the more the merrier. --- sam


I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you have some spare cash hanging around you might consider spending it on this. ---- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/11/01/company-purl-soho-knitting-in-the-city/


Sounds interesting. I have sent this to my niece who lives in NYC. She might just be interested. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do they actually sell them as pets in Canada? I have never heard of that before. They are becoming much scarcer here. In fact, the only time I have seen them in the last few years has been in broad daylight, and that is not a good sign. It usually means that they are sick and confused. I don't think there is one single reason for their decline, just a combination of factors.


Yes, they do. I have a friend whose grand daughter has one. For all I know, they may be bred specifically for the pet market.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day with Marianne today. Went to a place selling chairs....all kinds along with more junk, cars, dishes....you name it and purchased 4 wood chairs like schools used to have especially in the school libraries. Going to use them with the table DH built earlier this year. doing some rearranging....
> 
> Marianne and I then picked up lunch at a general store...she got a sandwich and me a salad and headed up to Unicoi National Park. We found a picnic area and just sat, ate, chatted for close to 2.5 hours. It was so beautiful and peaceful. We then drove back through Helen, GA which is set up like an Alpine Village (big tourist area in North Georgia) and stopped at another little shop. Woman there took the attached picture of us. We also went to a flea market as we meandered around the mountains. The trees there were beautiful however the prettiest tree I attempted to take a picture of didn't take. If Marianne sends me her's she took I'll post it; it was so bright orange it made you think it was on fire; absolutely gorgeous. On the way home I pulled over on the side of the road and took the one below; colors aren't very bright but still liked it.


Great picture of you and Marianne. Sounds like you had a wonderful day. Lovely picture of the trees too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Another lovely warm day here. Made it to 84 with sunshine, low humidity and a breeze. Am really behind and have to catch up badly.
> I'm asking for prayers for my nephew Wayne and niece Lynne. She is donating her kidney to him and surgery is 11/3. In general not a good day as that was the day my mom passed in '06 and my kitty Zora passed in '15. I have to go to lawyer to sign papers that morning too. Told my sister to leave a message on my cell when surgery is over. Don't know how long it will take. My insides are trembling and get teary thinking about what the 2 of them are going to go through. God bless all of you! Warm hugs to all!


Of course, prayers for your nephew and niece. Hope all goes well for both of them. Sorry that Nov. 3 has been a bad day for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here are the precious twins I made the blankets for. Introducing Harrison and Abigail, thanking me for their gift.


How sweet they look.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the chairs Sam. I will at some point refinish them (don't know what technique yet) as they are used and scuffed up a bit but extremely sturdy, heavy and very basic which is exactly what I was looking for. At $10 each I am very happy. Tomorrow I'll be moving furniture around in the dining room and starting to get things hopefully in order...or at least some chaotic order! Carol Maliza and her husband will be here on Nov. 12th for a couple of days so I have to get busy!


They're nice looking chairs and you really got a deal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This may not work but here is a link which goes to my DD playing her guitar.
> https://www.facebook.com/settlehannah/activity/918341341631663?notif_t=open_graph_action_close_friends&notif_id=1478043906670099


I couldn't get it - says: this page isn't available.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just letting you know I am still around, just swamped with "problems" to sort out. I'm trying to keep up with everyone, great to welcome more folk to the tea table, condolences to KateB on loss of a dear friend, lovely craftwork from everyone. Julie, glad you've had your eye test so you get monitored regularly. Apologies to all I haven't mentioned!!
> 
> This is what I've just completed for my niece's daughter's christening in December.


WOW! That is gorgeous! Your work is incredible, just lovely!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Caught up again. Had a night run from the Atlanta area to just south of Little Rock, AR. Wasn't able to deliver til this morning then drove the 150 miles to West Memphis. One load offer but at a reduced rate. Said no to it. Would like to know if dispatch would like 50-75$ less in their paycheck this week! There are enough companies out here who run for that kind of money but not me. I'll get something I want to take or I'll deadhead home from here on Thursday.
> 
> ...


I don't know how you manage all those runs. Your rig must be quite comfortable. I don't see anything wrong with the colours of your hat but for me, the colours look white and cranberry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm wishing Wayne and Lynne all the very best for a great outcome. My husband donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) The minute we found out over 90% of both her kidneys had died, my darling hubby said "I didn't give her life, but I can give it back to her" and he did. He said he was pretty sure he was the same blood type as Rachel and got tested. The day he found out he was a match is one I will never forget. Rachel is Type O blood and at the time she could only receive one from another Type O blood. I think now if she needed another it could be from any type, they have advanced so much since then. It's been almost 9 years now and Rachel is doing great!!! A couple of years after the transplant Rachel married her darling Len and has 3 gorgeous stepdaughters of her own. I must admit to feeling very scared having them both in surgery on the same day, but everything turned out beautifully. I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of love.???? Ros
> The first photo is Pete and Rachel taken years before Rachel's health declined. From the time we found out she needed a kidney to the day of the transplant was about 9months. We were very lucky, she didn't have to go on dialysis, if she had to wait any longer then she would have had too.
> The last 2 photos are Rachel and Len. It was so wonderful to see her looking so gorgeous and in good health. ????


A wonderful gift from your husband to your daughter. So glad she is doing well and is happily married. Both are lovely pictures.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Beautiful shawl TNS. What a lot of work you have put in to that, well done you!


Thank you Angelam. Must admit it was good to get it finished! I never thought I'd get there at one stage, kept making silly errors but had a lot of markers so didn't have to undo too much, and it wasn't a difficult pattern, just lost concentration at times.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay made the hat for my niece for Christmas per her request, I knit that last night and finished the last 4 rows this morning. I used two strands of worsted weight Willow Yarns Wash, the pattern is Rast a Slouch Hat on Ravelry.
> The sock is for the 14 yr old across the street for Christmas, just have to get its mate done, the stitch patterns are from Sock Ala Carter Colorwork.


Very nice.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


Its hard to believe the age of those three lovely ladies!!! Youthful beauty runs in your family!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love the cross stitch and runners Bonnie. Otte previous dog got sprayed once tomatoes juice shampoo and baking soda and still if got close enough could smell it for about a month it seemed.

quote=Bonnie7591]Well, DH caught a skunk in a trap,a special tube type so he couldn't get the tail up to spray, he took it out to the field to shoot it but somehow the skunk sprayed the trap. He came back to the barnyard to wash it up, went inside the building to turn on the water & here was Kimber rolling on the trapÃ°ÂÂÂ³ So now she's wearing eau de skunkÃ°ÂÂÂ³ We wiped her down with peroxide, baking soda & dish soap, that removed most of it but we still get the odd whif, yuk. Silly dog!

I got my cross stitch done last night, I'm really happy with it, now just need to get it framed.im so glad that's done.

I went through on a finish up mission yesterday & got the table runners done too[/quote]


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw my aunt in St. Catherine's yesterday to celebrate her BD again with her baby sister and a cousin along with my aunt's daughters. Had to make the trip myself this time, but a lovely trip. Will post a photo soon bit it's on the cell phone.
> 
> Here is my yard this morning. A grey day but the sun seems to be breaking through on the trees making the colors glow. Takes my breath away and I just had to share Big Hugs to all. Already up and working on the mermaid tail blanket for my great niece and yarn on order for my DGD's mermaid tail. So excited. Trying to get this one done to take to Ohio this weekend as we are going down for the memorial service for our friend. Oops forgot the photo, here it comes.


Lovely photo of your "yard" (which here implies a paved or concreted rough area at the back of the building) - which I'd call garden, and wonderful family pics, such beautiful and characterful faces.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I like to knit what I like to knit don't really like to do things requested whetherpaid for or not. It takes the fun out of it for me



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen . Only have one problem as a couple of ladies have asked if I will knit them a specific sweater . Politely Said I was to busy with other knitting . Will have to think about this if I'm too keep trying to sell items on eBay


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Sam, she is a cuddler haa been since I came from surgery anyway. She climbed in my lap and Has never left as soon as I sit down she's there. She's a great companion!

quote=thewren]very cute grandchildren dawn - and a lovely lovely dog - she looks like she loves to cuddle. --- sam[/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just saw something sad unfold across the road. A dear old man has passed away today. His caregiver couldn't gain access to the house, so the fire brigade, ambulance, and police arrived. He's passed from heart failure, and was a lovely old guy. Now I see his daughter and family have arrived. Feeling quite tearful
> as today is 9th anniversary of my mothers passing.
> Thank you everyone who have enjoyed the dear little twins photo, they are indeed sweet little darlings.


So sorry about your neighbour. Warm hugs for you as you remember your mother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just letting you know I am still around, just swamped with "problems" to sort out. I'm trying to keep up with everyone, great to welcome more folk to the tea table, condolences to KateB on loss of a dear friend, lovely craftwork from everyone. Julie, glad you've had your eye test so you get monitored regularly. Apologies to all I haven't mentioned!!
> 
> This is what I've just completed for my niece's daughter's christening in December.


Looks lovely, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get a good nights sleep Julie and feel better in the morning


I've just woken from quite a deep sleep- hurrah!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are moved and the keys turned in. What a good feeling. Our grandson and his wife came over today and worked like crazy and got all the boxes that were stacked in the kitchen unpacked and most of the items put away. We are enjoying our new home and it will be even better when we get organized.


So glad you're moved in and that you had help getting the boxes unpacked. It really makes a difference to have help.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, what a wonderful way to give Dana. I don't think I knew you fostered babies.
> Julie, sorry so much going on with your eyes. But, very glad you got exam before macular degeneration progressed.
> TNS, lovely, a family heirloom! I love that pattern. What is the pattern? I have been fascinated with circular blankets since discovering Elizabeth Zimmerman.


Thanks for the compliments on the shawl, it's a very old pattern modernised and revised by Sirdar for their Snuggly 3ply and 2ply ( think that's your light fingering and lace weights). I haven't got it to hand right now, but the leaflet has instructions for a rectangular baby shawl as well as the circular one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tell her to keep the gift card and then go out and buy yourself something instead!
> 
> And I'm trying not to comment as I am still way behind. Somehow been out a lot this week- nothing specific. And I keep adding things to my stash in Ravelry, or projects. When really knitting and/or KPing are needed!


That is a possibility- I may suggest that when I ring on Sunday!

At the rate we are going we could reach 100 this week!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Briefly because it is late- I left home at 8 am., for the Medical School- got there with an hour to spare, so cast on the front of a new Gansey I have started. Exam took a while as I had expected- the new glasses will cost $170 all up. They will be made up, when I have handed over the money. Found signs of the beginning of Cataract and Macular degeneration, and a small Diabetic bleed, so writing to my doctor. I am to have yearly checks in future.
> Have been resting since I got home at 4pm., it's after 11pm., now. Had a nasty cramp thigh and calf on the left, which is still noticeable, but with care should not trouble again.
> Also have to lie with a warm face flannel over my eyes- tear ducts are a bit gummed up.


The cost of your glasses is quite a bit different than mine. The last time I bought glasses they cost me almost $600 but then they have lasted me several years. Sorry to hear that you have the start of Macular degeneration. Did they tell you if it's dry or wet? When do you get the results of your exam?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just letting you know I am still around, just swamped with "problems" to sort out. I'm trying to keep up with everyone, great to welcome more folk to the tea table, condolences to KateB on loss of a dear friend, lovely craftwork from everyone. Julie, glad you've had your eye test so you get monitored regularly. Apologies to all I haven't mentioned!!
> 
> This is what I've just completed for my niece's daughter's christening in December.


That is beautiful.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just woken from quite a deep sleep- hurrah!


Julie, so glad to hear that you had a good restful sleep.

Why start another Gansey? Did you finish the other one already? What color are you doing now? Love seeing the photos of all your Gansey progess!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a horrible illness, one that terrifies me. I think it's terrible to continue to exist when you don't know if you are animal vegetable or mineral. One reason I'm in favour of the new "right to die" legislation that is being put through parliament, if I ever get that I hope when it gets bad I can just go to sleep. It's so hard one the family to watch people they love go so badly. Sometimes I think we treat animals better than people because when animals suffer they can be put out of their misery. I want to be able to say enough if things get too bad. I hope no one thinks me a terrible person for this opinion but over my years working I have seen some terrible things & totally believe there are things worse than death


I agree with you, Bonnie. I tell my kids all the time that I don't want to live if I don't have a good quality of life. My DB's MIL lingered for too long with poor quality of life and care. Unfortunately she was living with her daughter and wasn't getting the care she needed when my DB wasn't at home. Said to myself that they kept her at home to collect her SS. Wouldn't put her in a nursing home even after she broke her hip. I don't want to live that way, even though I know my treatment would be better with my girls. Off soapbox!

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad you're getting settled & liking your new home.
> 
> Julie, not good to find more problems with your eyes, hope your doctor can get treatment set up quickly. You don't need more trouble. Who are you making the new gansey for & what colour?
> 
> Lin, beautiful knitting.


This is another for myself, so I can wash them, and have a different colour too. I have quite a bit left over from Gwen's Gansey, but I have not decided exactly what it will be, tank top or with sleeves- depends on how the yarn quantities work out.

Granny and my Dad had cataracts, so it's not a total surprise- bit fed up at the suspicion of the Macular degeneration though. The money for the payment has come through. I may try to get in with it on Friday, depends on when the Landlord's Valuer gets here- I gather the Granny Flat may be happening- it will be major disruption- it has been so nice and peaceful this last couple of years- Ringo will lose moer than half his patch- but at least I will be able to put more permanent plantings in once it has happened.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:15pm and I am off to get dressed and be ready to go. We will grab a cab down and Greg will pick us up after. 

I have finally reached the halfway point of the book IT. 

Gage is getting his hair cut today. Wil have to do a before and after. 

Talk to you all later on. Xo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad you got that done Julie, and that certainly sounds like a better price for your glasses. Hope the leg doesn't bother you today.


Thank you, Kate- it is okay this morning thank goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. 7:40 am and there is no beautiful sunrise this morning. ???? wet and foggy here. But I won't complain as it has been nice here for the longest while now.
> 
> Fan I am sending you big hugs. Poor fella but he is at peace now.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mel, I hope so too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw my aunt in St. Catherine's yesterday to celebrate her BD again with her baby sister and a cousin along with my aunt's daughters. Had to make the trip myself this time, but a lovely trip. Will post a photo soon bit it's on the cell phone.
> 
> Here is my yard this morning. A grey day but the sun seems to be breaking through on the trees making the colors glow. Takes my breath away and I just had to share Big Hugs to all. Already up and working on the mermaid tail blanket for my great niece and yarn on order for my DGD's mermaid tail. So excited. Trying to get this one done to take to Ohio this weekend as we are going down for the memorial service for our friend. Oops forgot the photo, here it comes.


It is so lovely when the trees turn red!
That is great you got to see your Aunt again.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know how you manage all those runs. Your rig must be quite comfortable. I don't see anything wrong with the colours of your hat but for me, the colours look white and cranberry.


Yeah, I would say cream and cranberry. I need two contrasting colors to complete the hat. It has stripes up to the crown with beads in a smocking pattern. The yarn sent with the pattern didn't mesh well so switched yarn. I'll try to post a pic of the hat later.

I have a twin sized mattress on a wooden base. It's really nice except for needing to step on the bed to get back and forth. It flips up for storage. Still trying to get this van set up the way I want. When I finally retire, I hope to convert it more into an rv for traveling.

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


The family likeness is quite strong- lovely to see you all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


What a beautiful group of lovely ladies Daralene . Young looking and beauty is definitly in your genes 
Can I buy a pair :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, what a wonderful way to give Dana. I don't think I knew you fostered babies.
> Julie, sorry so much going on with your eyes. But, very glad you got exam before macular degeneration progressed.
> TNS, lovely, a family heirloom! I love that pattern. What is the pattern? I have been fascinated with circular blankets since discovering Elizabeth Zimmerman.


Thanks Joy, yes better to catch it early!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just got back, it was absolutely perfect walking weather. Temp around 11/12c , bright sunshine and blue skies, I can't believe it's November. Each day we get like this I feel sure it will be the last but still they keep coming. I'm sure when we go in to winter it will be very sharp and sudden and yes, I've heard we're in for a really cold winter. What will be will be!


Glad the weather stayed nice . Was nice and sunny here too hope it lasts a little longer


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw my aunt in St. Catherine's yesterday to celebrate her BD again with her baby sister and a cousin along with my aunt's daughters. Had to make the trip myself this time, but a lovely trip. Will post a photo soon bit it's on the cell phone.
> 
> Here is my yard this morning. A grey day but the sun seems to be breaking through on the trees making the colors glow. Takes my breath away and I just had to share Big Hugs to all. Already up and working on the mermaid tail blanket for my great niece and yarn on order for my DGD's mermaid tail. So excited. Trying to get this one done to take to Ohio this weekend as we are going down for the memorial service for our friend. Oops forgot the photo, here it comes.


Glad you were able to celebrate your aunt's birthday again. The picture of the trees is beautiful. Your needles will be smokin' if you have to finish the mermaid blanket by this weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> It's 12.20am here, so I will say goodnight and hope everyone has a lovely day/evening. ????????✨????????


Hope you are having a goodnights sleep Ros


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


Great family pictures and such beautiful ladies .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just woken from quite a deep sleep- hurrah!


Good . Hope the pain from the cramp has all gone


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The color of the leaves is so vibrant; just beautiful.


Cashmeregma said:


> Saw my aunt in St. Catherine's yesterday to celebrate her BD again with her baby sister and a cousin along with my aunt's daughters. Had to make the trip myself this time, but a lovely trip. Will post a photo soon bit it's on the cell phone.
> 
> Here is my yard this morning. A grey day but the sun seems to be breaking through on the trees making the colors glow. Takes my breath away and I just had to share Big Hugs to all. Already up and working on the mermaid tail blanket for my great niece and yarn on order for my DGD's mermaid tail. So excited. Trying to get this one done to take to Ohio this weekend as we are going down for the memorial service for our friend. Oops forgot the photo, here it comes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures of all you women. Youthful genes must run throughout your family as you all look beautiful.


Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I totally agree with you Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a horrible illness, one that terrifies me. I think it's terrible to continue to exist when you don't know if you are animal vegetable or mineral. One reason I'm in favour of the new "right to die" legislation that is being put through parliament, if I ever get that I hope when it gets bad I can just go to sleep. It's so hard one the family to watch people they love go so badly. Sometimes I think we treat animals better than people because when animals suffer they can be put out of their misery. I want to be able to say enough if things get too bad. I hope no one thinks me a terrible person for this opinion but over my years working I have seen some terrible things & totally believe there are things worse than death


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had never heard of Lewy bodies so googled it. How horribly debilitating that must have been and devastating too. A blessing that it was fast.


RosD said:


> My Mum had dementia with Lewy bodies, it was horrid and she went downhill fast. I never want to go through that and watching her go through it was really dreadful. ????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have never been to a casino. DH and I both want to go sometime. Our dear cousin's husband works security in one not too very far from us (just 2-3 hours away) so perhaps sometime we will.


budasha said:


> Congratulations on your win. I went to the casino this morning and lost :sm13: but, heck, I got a free breakfast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm caught up now. It took me a little more than 3 hours but I washed the baseboards in the dining room and the windows. I rolled up an old comforter to kneel on getting up and down from the floor as I made my way around the room. Kept my cell phone with me in case I got stuck and couldn't get up....LOL! Then vacuumed and then steam mopped the floor. Rearranged some of the furniture when I moved it back into the room. I'm pooped and know that will do it for today or will pay for it tomorrow. Will tackle the living room tomorrow. 

Think I'll go work on the shark blanket. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a horrible illness, one that terrifies me. I think it's terrible to continue to exist when you don't know if you are animal vegetable or mineral. One reason I'm in favour of the new "right to die" legislation that is being put through parliament, if I ever get that I hope when it gets bad I can just go to sleep. It's so hard one the family to watch people they love go so badly. Sometimes I think we treat animals better than people because when animals suffer they can be put out of their misery. I want to be able to say enough if things get too bad. I hope no one thinks me a terrible person for this opinion but over my years working I have seen some terrible things & totally believe there are things worse than death


As Marla says, we are more humane with dealing with our pets when they are suffering than with our loved ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't heard back yet.


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just woken from quite a deep sleep- hurrah!


That's very good, a deep sleep is rejuvenating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is another for myself, so I can wash them, and have a different colour too. I have quite a bit left over from Gwen's Gansey, but I have not decided exactly what it will be, tank top or with sleeves- depends on how the yarn quantities work out.
> 
> Granny and my Dad had cataracts, so it's not a total surprise- bit fed up at the suspicion of the Macular degeneration though. The money for the payment has come through. I may try to get in with it on Friday, depends on when the Landlord's Valuer gets here- I gather the Granny Flat may be happening- it will be major disruption- it has been so nice and peaceful this last couple of years- Ringo will lose moer than half his patch- but at least I will be able to put more permanent plantings in once it has happened.


They do tend to be hereditary, great that the payment has gone through, hopefully you'll be able to get in on Friday. 
It will be nice to finally be able to get permanent plantings in though Ringo will lose part of his garden.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm caught up now. It took me a little more than 3 hours but I washed the baseboards in the dining room and the windows. I rolled up an old comforter to kneel on getting up and down from the floor as I made my way around the room. Kept my cell phone with me in case I got stuck and couldn't get up....LOL! Then vacuumed and then steam mopped the floor. Rearranged some of the furniture when I moved it back into the room. I'm pooped and know that will do it for today or will pay for it tomorrow. Will tackle the living room tomorrow.
> 
> Think I'll go work on the shark blanket. TTYL


I'm glad you are trying not to overdo it, being in pain from housework is not a good thing. I say you definitely deserve to knit the rest of the day away, of course a nap is never a bad thing either though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm caught up now. It took me a little more than 3 hours but I washed the baseboards in the dining room and the windows. I rolled up an old comforter to kneel on getting up and down from the floor as I made my way around the room. Kept my cell phone with me in case I got stuck and couldn't get up....LOL! Then vacuumed and then steam mopped the floor. Rearranged some of the furniture when I moved it back into the room. I'm pooped and know that will do it for today or will pay for it tomorrow. Will tackle the living room tomorrow.
> 
> Think I'll go work on the shark blanket. TTYL


Wow! You've really been on a roll reorganizing & house cleaning. Don't over do it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have never been to a casino. DH and I both want to go sometime. Our dear cousin's husband works security in one not too very far from us (just 2-3 hours away) so perhaps sometime we will.


Tunica?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG.....Dh just called me and he has accepted the gift of a Labradoodle puppy from his boss! He said it is blonde and according to his boss more lab looking than poodle. I remember him saying a few months ago how his boss had some just born. I can't say how stunned I am since this mean we will have 3 big dogs and 3 little dogs....guess we can say we have "gone to the dogs". I guess I shouldn't be too surprised since even though he loves our 6 month old Alice (Wiemiramer-mix) he still has periodically said how he would someday love to get another lab or lab mix ever since Leila died. He said he will pick it up when he leaves work today so will try to take pictures later. Lordy I can just imagine how the other dogs will react....can't imagine how DD will react! This from the man that periodically says "we have too many d*(% dogs" too. Unreal, unreal, unreal.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG.....Dh just called me and he has accepted the gift of a Labradoodle puppy from his boss! He said it is blonde and according to his boss more lab looking than poodle. I remember him saying a few months ago how his boss had some just born. I can't say how stunned I am since this mean we will have 3 big dogs and 3 little dogs....guess we can say we have "gone to the dogs". I guess I shouldn't be too surprised since even though he loves our 6 month old Alice (Wiemiramer-mix) he still has periodically said how he would someday love to get another lab or lab mix ever since Leila died. He said he will pick it up when he leaves work today so will try to take pictures later. Lordy I can just imagine how the other dogs will react....can't imagine how DD will react! This from the man that periodically says "we have too many d*(% dogs" too. Unreal, unreal, unreal.


I am so jealous! I have had lots of labs over the years, although never a labradoodle. Our neighbours have one, although I would say that she tends more to the poodle in appearance. She is three now, and just beginning to calm down a little. I keep hoping for another dog, but no luck so far. :sm03:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes we have ordered from there the whole family for a number if years now

quote=Gweniepooh]I did and I believe Pup lover/Dawn has.[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I have made chocolate zucchini cookies and brownies that DH liked and couldn't tell there was zucchini in them

quote=Bonnie7591]Gwen, your GS looks so cute! Have a good visit with Marianne

Paula, a pink dog is definitely better than a stinky dog

Ros, that blanket is going to be beautiful

Sam, that veggie cake sounds interesting, my friend makes black bean brownies that are really good.[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Heart pictures of uncle Gage



gagesmom said:


> Didn't have a lot to prep today so I was home in 40 mins again today. Need to get to the grocery store and get a few things.
> 
> I agree it would have been nice if he showed up on time. But as Gage said....I'm glad dad came and we got to go out together. He really enjoyed his time with Greg and our friends last night.
> 
> So Bonde and Chris told Gage that he is an honorary uncle to Warden. He smiled from ear to ear and almost cried. I love my boy ???? ❤


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad it all went fairly well, the cataract, I imagine, has to wait until it ripens to have anything really done about, but catching the macular degeneration early should be able to be treated and not cause too many issues for many years hopefully. I hope that the diabetic bleed is nothing that can't be taken care of easily and quickly.
> After such a long journey to and from, I'm not surprised that you leg cramps, I hope that they fade quickly.


Thanks Kaye Jo! I agree with all of the above. The nerve in the hip that is being pinched presently, was definitely complaining, so that could well have something to do with it.
It is such a relief at last to be achieving some real sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like quite a trip - was it as bad as you thought it might be - hope you can get your glasses soon. hopefully you cramp will be totally gone my morning - sending tons of healing energy to speed the healing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Briefly because it is late- I left home at 8 am., for the Medical School- got there with an hour to spare, so cast on the front of a new Gansey I have started. Exam took a while as I had expected- the new glasses will cost $170 all up. They will be made up, when I have handed over the money. Found signs of the beginning of Cataract and Macular degeneration, and a small Diabetic bleed, so writing to my doctor. I am to have yearly checks in future.
> Have been resting since I got home at 4pm., it's after 11pm., now. Had a nasty cramp thigh and calf on the left, which is still noticeable, but with care should not trouble again.
> Also have to lie with a warm face flannel over my eyes- tear ducts are a bit gummed up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tns - that is lovely - what a lot of work went into that - a christening blanket/shawl that will treasured forever. an heirloom indeed. --- sam



TNS said:


> Just letting you know I am still around, just swamped with "problems" to sort out. I'm trying to keep up with everyone, great to welcome more folk to the tea table, condolences to KateB on loss of a dear friend, lovely craftwork from everyone. Julie, glad you've had your eye test so you get monitored regularly. Apologies to all I haven't mentioned!!
> 
> This is what I've just completed for my niece's daughter's christening in December.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG.....Dh just called me and he has accepted the gift of a Labradoodle puppy from his boss! He said it is blonde and according to his boss more lab looking than poodle. I remember him saying a few months ago how his boss had some just born. I can't say how stunned I am since this mean we will have 3 big dogs and 3 little dogs....guess we can say we have "gone to the dogs". I guess I shouldn't be too surprised since even though he loves our 6 month old Alice (Wiemiramer-mix) he still has periodically said how he would someday love to get another lab or lab mix ever since Leila died. He said he will pick it up when he leaves work today so will try to take pictures later. Lordy I can just imagine how the other dogs will react....can't imagine how DD will react! This from the man that periodically says "we have too many d*(% dogs" too. Unreal, unreal, unreal.


Wow!! You're going to have quite a houseful Gwen! Look forward to seeing pictures of your latest addition.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful trees - wish our would start to change. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Saw my aunt in St. Catherine's yesterday to celebrate her BD again with her baby sister and a cousin along with my aunt's daughters. Had to make the trip myself this time, but a lovely trip. Will post a photo soon bit it's on the cell phone.
> 
> Here is my yard this morning. A grey day but the sun seems to be breaking through on the trees making the colors glow. Takes my breath away and I just had to share Big Hugs to all. Already up and working on the mermaid tail blanket for my great niece and yarn on order for my DGD's mermaid tail. So excited. Trying to get this one done to take to Ohio this weekend as we are going down for the memorial service for our friend. Oops forgot the photo, here it comes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they do look young - and is that ice cream in the middle of an order of french fries which chocolate syrup? yummy --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Me with my aunts and cousins. My Aunt is in the middle, as you already know, 98, her baby sister to her left, she is turning 90, my cousin on the right is turning 80 and I can't believe how young the 3 of them look. Behind them you see my with my aunt's daughter. The other daughter is taking the photo.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> Wow!! You're going to have quite a houseful Gwen! Look forward to seeing pictures of your latest addition.


I have been playing around with my camera today so I'll try and post a few pictures. This morning our walk took us around Runnymede and along the river. Nearby is a memorial to JFK. After his assassination an acre of land here was given to the people of America as a memorial.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a horrible illness, one that terrifies me. I think it's terrible to continue to exist when you don't know if you are animal vegetable or mineral. One reason I'm in favour of the new "right to die" legislation that is being put through parliament, if I ever get that I hope when it gets bad I can just go to sleep. It's so hard one the family to watch people they love go so badly. Sometimes I think we treat animals better than people because when animals suffer they can be put out of their misery. I want to be able to say enough if things get too bad. I hope no one thinks me a terrible person for this opinion but over my years working I have seen some terrible things & totally believe there are things worse than death


I am so with you on that, Bonnie, and I have made sure my three daughters and my doctor are all aware of how I feel so they won't be tempted to override my Do Not Resuscitate directive. I an satisfied to have lived more than 85 years and do not feel a need to break any longevity records!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Managed the pictures but not the descriptions! The second one was the view from my back door today, looking over to a neighbours garden. The third one was one I took while in Purl Soho yarn store in New York.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always said i wasn't afraid to die - it was the getting there that worried me. i know i will only go so far and then i will go peacefully to sleep. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a horrible illness, one that terrifies me. I think it's terrible to continue to exist when you don't know if you are animal vegetable or mineral. One reason I'm in favour of the new "right to die" legislation that is being put through parliament, if I ever get that I hope when it gets bad I can just go to sleep. It's so hard one the family to watch people they love go so badly. Sometimes I think we treat animals better than people because when animals suffer they can be put out of their misery. I want to be able to say enough if things get too bad. I hope no one thinks me a terrible person for this opinion but over my years working I have seen some terrible things & totally believe there are things worse than death


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope that means you are feeling good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I've just woken from quite a deep sleep- hurrah!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Managed the pictures but not the descriptions! The second one was the view from my back door today, looking over to a neighbours garden. The third one was one I took while in Purl Soho yarn store in New York.


I had my bags packed and almost ready to move house when I saw the third picture and thought there was actually a craft shop that size here in England


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I had my bags packed and almost ready to move house when I saw the third picture and thought there was actually a craft shop that size here in England


If you're going I'm coming with you. A wonderful shop!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Neither my phone or kindle will open this

quote=KateB]Irish dancing![/quote]

:sm25:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so jealous gwen - if he has more to get rid of he could always send me one. a lab is a perfect dog as a companion. i just may need to drive to the pound - it is a 1-1/2 miles orth of us. don't you have a couple of cat also? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG.....Dh just called me and he has accepted the gift of a Labradoodle puppy from his boss! He said it is blonde and according to his boss more lab looking than poodle. I remember him saying a few months ago how his boss had some just born. I can't say how stunned I am since this mean we will have 3 big dogs and 3 little dogs....guess we can say we have "gone to the dogs". I guess I shouldn't be too surprised since even though he loves our 6 month old Alice (Wiemiramer-mix) he still has periodically said how he would someday love to get another lab or lab mix ever since Leila died. He said he will pick it up when he leaves work today so will try to take pictures later. Lordy I can just imagine how the other dogs will react....can't imagine how DD will react! This from the man that periodically says "we have too many d*(% dogs" too. Unreal, unreal, unreal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG.....Dh just called me and he has accepted the gift of a Labradoodle puppy from his boss! He said it is blonde and according to his boss more lab looking than poodle. I remember him saying a few months ago how his boss had some just born. I can't say how stunned I am since this mean we will have 3 big dogs and 3 little dogs....guess we can say we have "gone to the dogs". I guess I shouldn't be too surprised since even though he loves our 6 month old Alice (Wiemiramer-mix) he still has periodically said how he would someday love to get another lab or lab mix ever since Leila died. He said he will pick it up when he leaves work today so will try to take pictures later. Lordy I can just imagine how the other dogs will react....can't imagine how DD will react! This from the man that periodically says "we have too many d*(% dogs" too. Unreal, unreal, unreal.


OMG, I can't imagine having 6 dogs outside, never mind in the house. I can't keep up to the mess one makes????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like you had a great walk - the tree is beautiful. that looks like a nice yarn shop. runnymede - i need to google that - i know there was a famous battle there or something. its been a few years since my last world history class. --- sam



angelam said:


> I have been playing around with my camera today so I'll try and post a few pictures. This morning our walk took us around Runnymede and along the river. Nearby is a memorial to JFK. After his assassination an acre of land here was given to the people of America as a memorial.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful trees - wish our would start to change. --- sam


& I wish ours still had a few leaves if any colour!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I wondered about this myself, Sam's idea of a party sounds the easiest

quote=Bonnie7591]????????????I don't think DH can make enough pee to surround our yard[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi Kathy! Blue or grey or even a beige I think would like good

quote=kehinkle]Hi all,

Caught up again. Had a night run from the Atlanta area to just south of Little Rock, AR. Wasn't able to deliver til this morning then drove the 150 miles to West Memphis. One load offer but at a reduced rate. Said no to it. Would like to know if dispatch would like 50-75$ less in their paycheck this week! There are enough companies out here who run for that kind of money but not me. I'll get something I want to take or I'll deadhead home from here on Thursday.

Great pics of scenery, projects and precious children.

Sorry to hear of the passing of family and friends. Prayers are with all.

Hello to the new ladies who decided to post and join us.

Learned something new with this hat pattern. At least new for me. They have you knit a row when changing colors in the ribbing. Doesn't affect the look and there is no noticeable jog in the colors. I'll post the pic I took. Also, my color choices aren't great. They are too close in color range. Will need to rethink the colors and hope I have what I want in my stash. So far the two colors are natural and magenta. Need two more. Any ideas for me to try? Since I will be home this weekend for about four/five days, I could call Tina and see what she has.

Sam, if you are up to it, want to do lunch on Sunday? Your choice this time.

One more sock has its ribbing and is bound off. Just not the match of the first one! Other two are on needles waiting to be stitched.

Healing wishes and thoughts to all who need them. Betty, I hope they get your back issues aquared away. I know you don't enjoy being in bed so much. Glad you are up to needlework while confined. I can't seem to do it unless sitting up straight in my seat even at home on the couch.

Hugs and best wishes for all. Take care,

Kathy[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I am so with you on that, Bonnie, and I have made sure my three daughters and my doctor are all aware of how I feel so they won't be tempted to override my Do Not Resuscitate directive. I an satisfied to have lived more than 85 years and do not feel a need to break any longevity records!


I think it's wonderful to live to a ripe old age as long as you know you have & have some quality of life. My children & DH know how I feel on the subject too but I hope to get quite a few more years before I need worry about that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had my bags packed and almost ready to move house when I saw the third picture and thought there was actually a craft shop that size here in England


???????????? I love your sense of humour


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The cost of your glasses is quite a bit different than mine. The last time I bought glasses they cost me almost $600 but then they have lasted me several years. Sorry to hear that you have the start of Macular degeneration. Did they tell you if it's dry or wet? When do you get the results of your exam?


I am going to try to get in on Friday to pay them- hopefully they will have some clearer answers by then- I have difficulty thinking fast enough when asked if I have any questions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Julie, so glad to hear that you had a good restful sleep.
> 
> Why start another Gansey? Did you finish the other one already? What color are you doing now? Love seeing the photos of all your Gansey progess!


I have one to work on while at the computer, and the other I have while watching the telly in the evening. I would like a wardrobe of Ganseys- I just like making them! This one is oatmeal.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> tns - that is lovely - what a lot of work went into that - a christening blanket/shawl that will treasured forever. an heirloom indeed. --- sam


Thank you Sam, and everyone else who has been so kind about my knitting!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you got a good rest last night

Angela, great photos, I wouldn't know how to pick if I got in a shop so big


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right - the signing of the magna carta was a runnymede. --- sam



thewren said:


> looks like you had a great walk - the tree is beautiful. that looks like a nice yarn shop. runnymede - i need to google that - i know there was a famous battle there or something. its been a few years since my last world history class. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good . Hope the pain from the cramp has all gone


Thanks Sonja! Yes it is good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might try writing down you questions as you think of them and take the list with you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to try to get in on Friday to pay them- hopefully they will have some clearer answers by then- I have difficulty thinking fast enough when asked if I have any questions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's very good, a deep sleep is rejuvenating.


It really is, and the body can do the necessary repair work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well deserved lin - the shawl is magnificent. --- sam



TNS said:


> Thank you Sam, and everyone else who has been so kind about my knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They do tend to be hereditary, great that the payment has gone through, hopefully you'll be able to get in on Friday.
> It will be nice to finally be able to get permanent plantings in though Ringo will lose part of his garden.


One of the first things I will be after is a Stellata Magnolia, preferably white, I like always to have one in memory of Mwyffanwy.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes she is taking a couple steps and trying to turn as well a real dare devil! Is not happy when she falls really the only time I've heard her cry She is not a cryer and I'm not complaining!!

Welcome to all the New folks joining us!! Love the pictures and stories from all.

quote=darowil]Mia's standing well. Any steps yet?
Similar build to Elizabeth, long and slim.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am so jealous! I have had lots of labs over the years, although never a labradoodle. Our neighbours have one, although I would say that she tends more to the poodle in appearance. She is three now, and just beginning to calm down a little. I keep hoping for another dog, but no luck so far. :sm03:


I do hope you manage to get one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like quite a trip - was it as bad as you thought it might be - hope you can get your glasses soon. hopefully you cramp will be totally gone my morning - sending tons of healing energy to speed the healing. --- sam


The first time you do something is usually the worst, because you are going into the unknown, it did not help, that I had slept badly, Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I'm with you Bonnie I believe everyone should have the right to chose for themselves how they go with such horrible lingering diseases.

quote=Bonnie7591]Such a horrible illness, one that terrifies me. I think it's terrible to continue to exist when you don't know if you are animal vegetable or mineral. One reason I'm in favour of the new "right to die" legislation that is being put through parliament, if I ever get that I hope when it gets bad I can just go to sleep. It's so hard one the family to watch people they love go so badly. Sometimes I think we treat animals better than people because when animals suffer they can be put out of their misery. I want to be able to say enough if things get too bad. I hope no one thinks me a terrible person for this opinion but over my years working I have seen some terrible things & totally believe there are things worse than death[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I have been playing around with my camera today so I'll try and post a few pictures. This morning our walk took us around Runnymede and along the river. Nearby is a memorial to JFK. After his assassination an acre of land here was given to the people of America as a memorial.


interesting- what a shop!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> looks like you had a great walk - the tree is beautiful. that looks like a nice yarn shop. runnymede - i need to google that - i know there was a famous battle there or something. its been a few years since my last world history class. --- sam


Take a look at this Sam. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runnymede


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope that means you are feeling good. --- sam


Much better, thanks Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you got a good rest last night
> 
> Angela, great photos, I wouldn't know how to pick if I got in a shop so big


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you might try writing down you questions as you think of them and take the list with you. --- sam


I know, I know, Sam- I must do that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Totally agree with you Bonnie.


Me too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Progress on drawing.


----------

